# The Official 2008-2009 NFL thread



## Jewelz

Might as well start it now.

Preseason's underway, Redskins beat my Colts last night. And Favre is back - just like we (and EA Sports, apparently, long ago) knew he would be.


----------



## ChilDawg

So is the curse meant for the person who's standing in Favre's rightful position, or Favre himself? Aaron Rodgers could use an injury or two to let Brett be the starter...


----------



## 94NDTA

Aaron rodgers should demand to be traded.

I'm so sick of hearing about Favre. I hope we crush the packers this year.


----------



## ChilDawg

Has Adam, er, Mr. Jones, er, Pacman settled on a name yet?


----------



## Jewelz

Al Michaels said yesterday that he spoke to some anonymous NFL GM who told him the odds were 8-1 against Favre starting the regular season opener


----------



## ChilDawg

Jewelz said:


> Al Michaels said yesterday that he spoke to some anonymous NFL GM who told him the odds were 8-1 against Favre starting the regular season opener


Ted Thompson requested anonymity?


----------



## Jewelz

ChilDawg said:


> Al Michaels said yesterday that he spoke to some anonymous NFL GM who told him the odds were 8-1 against Favre starting the regular season opener


Ted Thompson requested anonymity?
[/quote]










good one, Chil


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Come on people... There is No way if Bretts on the Packers that he wont be starting-- You really think the Packers are going to open the season on Monday nt football with Rodgers starting and Favre on the sidelines watching??? lol- yeah thats gonna happen-- Rodgers isnt any better than Grossman- and he is a free agent after this year so he can go wherever he wants and suck it up--- the Packers drafted Brohm for a reason-


----------



## 94NDTA

I'm calling it right now. Favre WILL be starting. Seriously, do you think Aaron rodgers is going to beat out Favre in a try out? No.

EDIT: It looks like KOK and I are on the same page.

Either way the pack is losing that monday night game


----------



## KINGofKINGS

on a sidenote the Bears will be 2-0 after the first two weeks--- There D is healthy(for week 1 atleast), which means they will CRUSH the rusty peyton manning and then in week 2 they lucked out and will knock out the steve smithless panthers(pun intended)!


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> on a sidenote the Bears will be 2-0 after the first two weeks--- There D is healthy(for week 1 atleast), which means they will CRUSH the rusty peyton manning and then in week 2 they lucked out and will knock out the steve smithless panthers(pun intended)!


Ahahaha..

A "rusty" Peyton is still about 1000 times better than an unrusty Rexy .. we'll see what's up


----------



## KINGofKINGS

be careful jew--- the bears are right were they belong again-- noone expects them to be anything and they can come out and surprise-- Peyton WILL get the sh*t knocked out of him... the D is stacked when healthy... and if I had to play a team like the Colts, on the road what better time than the season opener?? its gonna be fun-


----------



## Lowporkwa

KoK remains delusional. The Bears beat the colts? You REALLY must be smoking some good stuff.

Panthers MAYBE, but that's not saying much as they are going to be just as awful as the Bears this next season.

Browns = Real Deal this year.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol- and Im the "delusional" one... Im not gonna get into anything until the week before the season begins... but, please dont come on here calling me delusional and then plug the cleveland sh*t browns... I mean, honestly... have the Browns EVER had a winning season?


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol- and Im the "delusional" one... Im not gonna get into anything until the week before the season begins... but, please dont come on here calling me delusional and then plug the cleveland sh*t browns... I mean, honestly... *have the Browns EVER had a winning season?*


Ya, they had one last year - 10 - 6. What was the Bears record last season ?


----------



## swack

The browns will have at least two wins

STEELER NATION


----------



## Guest

Bills will go 11-5.


----------



## Kyle2154

I'm sorry, and as ridiculous as it may seem, the Detroit Lions are about ready to explode

Roy Williams and Calvin Johnson are simply amazing wide receivers. Kevin Smith ran for the 2nd most yards in NCAA history last year, and with the addition of some beef on both sides of the line, I'm thinking winning season!


----------



## swack

If the lions win 5 games people will be shocked


----------



## Kyle2154

Hey, they were 7-9 last year!

Their first 6 games they only play one team that had a winning record last year.


----------



## Lowporkwa

Great won't dispute the Lions have two excellent WR's. But here's a question, who's throwing to them??

And KoK, way to make yourself look incredibly smart. Last Season Browns = 10-6.


----------



## mori0174

The bills, the lions, the bears? Some of you are beyond delusional. The Bills are just terrible (Lynch is decent), the Lions are a waste of breath, and the bears?? Come on man, they have a top ten D. That is the only positive thing there is to say about them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Jewelz said:


> Great won't dispute the Lions have two excellent WR's. But here's a question, who's throwing to them??
> 
> And KoK, way to make yourself look incredibly smart. Last Season Browns = 10-6.


oh, shucks- I guess I am wrong--- I must be so incredibly stupid to not know whats going on with the Cleveland Browns... how did their season end up?? The only thing I remember from their season was the game they gave up like 75 points to the bunguls.... and that was my point-- sure maybe they were 10-6 last season,,, so what? does a winning season alone give browns fans a reason to celebrate?


----------



## Kyle2154

Lowporkwa said:


> Great won't dispute the Lions have two excellent WR's. But here's a question, who's throwing to them??
> 
> And KoK, way to make yourself look incredibly smart. Last Season Browns = 10-6.


The Lions, now post-martz, are much more ground focused. They have openly said they are going to be a running team. Kitna doesn't need to be a great quarterback all the time, just on the few occasions he throws the ball. Other then that, he just needs to take the snap, and hand it off.

Calvin and Roy will be just enough to keep the secondary from cheating.


----------



## mori0174

Kyle2154 said:


> Great won't dispute the Lions have two excellent WR's. But here's a question, who's throwing to them??
> 
> And KoK, way to make yourself look incredibly smart. Last Season Browns = 10-6.


The Lions, now post-martz, are much more ground focused. They have openly said they are going to be a running team. Kitna doesn't need to be a great quarterback all the time, just on the few occasions he throws the ball. Other then that, he just needs to take the snap, and hand it off.

Calvin and Roy will be just enough to keep the secondary from cheating.
[/quote]

It's good to see that you are still so optimistic after all these years! I really mean that too.


----------



## Guest

I know, but I prefer to believe in that delusion.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

mori0174 said:


> The bills, the lions, the bears? Some of you are beyond delusional. The Bills are just terrible (Lynch is decent), the Lions are a waste of breath, and the bears?? Come on man, they have a top ten D. *That is the only positive thing there is to say about them.*


um... dont forget about the playmaking machine known as Devin Hester... His precesne alone on the field will open the door for everyone else- he saw 10-15 plays last year... you can triple that this year--- Their offense is very underrated but thats how we like it and their special teams has been no 1 in the league the last two years--- so... the D is in place- the sp teams is the best and the O will surprise people---


----------



## Kyle2154

The Bears had an average defense last year, nothing more.


----------



## mori0174

Kyle2154 said:


> The Bears had an average defense last year, nothing more.


I looked at 2007 numbers and you are closer than I am. They were a below average defense in all fields. I think they will be better this year but not top ten. I overrated how good they were, which makes their prospects this season even worse. Devin Hester is not a gamebreaker either, sorry KoK. If he were that great he would have made more of a difference last year.

Detriot has receivers and they have had that going for them for years. They have yet to prove that having elite receivers and little else can lead to anything positive.


----------



## Lowporkwa

KoK, a season like last year, on top of an amazing offseason that shored up our GLARING defensive weakness, is what gives Browns fans such wide optimism.

What did the Bears do in this offseason to improve their weaknesses? I See absolutely nothing. No wide receivers, no running back, no quarterback. No offense, and only a decent defense to hide behind.

Bears = bottom 10 team in the league.
Browns = top 10.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

no sh*t they did.... tommie harris- pro bowler- out.... mike brown- pro bowler- out..... nathan vasher-pro bowler- out..... charles tillman- pro bowler- missed games.... lance briggs- pro bowler- out.... davorecek- starts next to tommie harris- out..... are you "starting" to see why they were average?? I hope so, if not I cant help you-



mori0174 said:


> The Bears had an average defense last year, nothing more.


I looked at 2007 numbers and you are closer than I am. They were a below average defense in all fields. I think they will be better this year but not top ten. I overrated how good they were, which makes their prospects this season even worse. *Devin Hester is not a gamebreaker either*, sorry KoK. If he were that great he would have made more of a difference last year.

Detriot has receivers and they have had that going for them for years. They have yet to prove that having elite receivers and little else can lead to anything positive.
[/quote]

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT--- I hope your kidding- The guy is the most exciting/dynamic player the NFL has seen in sometime... and he has played TWO seasons--- Wow, I must say that the more I come on this site the more I am reminded on what a bag of tools it is--


----------



## mori0174

KINGofKINGS said:


> The Bears had an average defense last year, nothing more.


I looked at 2007 numbers and you are closer than I am. They were a below average defense in all fields. I think they will be better this year but not top ten. I overrated how good they were, which makes their prospects this season even worse. *Devin Hester is not a gamebreaker either*, sorry KoK. If he were that great he would have made more of a difference last year.

Detriot has receivers and they have had that going for them for years. They have yet to prove that having elite receivers and little else can lead to anything positive.
[/quote]

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT--- I hope your kidding- The guy is the most exciting/dynamic player the NFL has seen in sometime... and he has played TWO seasons--- Wow, I must say that the more I come on this site the more I am reminded on what a bag of tools it is--
[/quote]

How many games did he win for the Bears? Tell me, please! Adrian Peterson has had ONE season in the league and has been not only DYNAMIC but made a real DIFFERENCE in games. The only tools here are the ones who have no clue what they are talking about. Hester is not going to carry this team.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

he didnt win any games for the bears... nor did ap- its a fuckin team game man- quit talking out of your asshole-


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol- and Im the "delusional" one... Im not gonna get into anything until the week before the season begins... but, please dont come on here calling me delusional and then plug the cleveland sh*t browns... I mean, honestly... *have the Browns EVER had a winning season?*


Ya, they had one last year - 10 - 6. What was the Bears record last season ?
[/quote]
* the bears were 7-9.... both teams did sh*t--- does a difference of 3 games really mean anything *THIS year?? i didnt think so-

[/quote]

You know what - you're right, it wouldn't mean jack sh*t IF, just a post earlier you didn't go out of your way to talk smack to a Browns fan about whether or not HIS franchise ever had a winning season !


----------



## 94NDTA

KOK, I thought you were Packers fan...


----------



## mori0174

KINGofKINGS said:


> he didnt win any games for the bears... nor did ap- its a fuckin team game man- quit talking out of your asshole-


I'm not talking out of my ass. Devin Hester is a return man. He has not proven that he can do anything but that. If that is who the Bears are going to rely on to be exciting and dynamic for them then i wish them luck. It is a team game and that was the whole point. You sit there and talk about Hester like he is jesus for the team. You don't need to resort to being a dick just because you have no other defense.


----------



## b_ack51

I'll be watching the bengals this year and as long as they beat the Browns and Steelers I'm happy.

I'm not impressed with their off-season pickups but I can hope. I have a few steeler fans as friends and would love for the bengals to beat them this season just to rub it in. Also girlfriends entire family is browns fans so it'll be nice to rub it in if the bengals win both games this year. Another shootout would be fun as long as the bengals win.


----------



## Lowporkwa

KoK every player you mentioned is a defensive player. Tell me, how are the Bears going to score points? Those players are all great but when the offense cant move the ball they are going to be on the field the entire game, and they are going to get tired.

Flat out, the Bears did absolutely nothing in the offseason.


----------



## Jewelz

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/8414518...ackers?MSNHPHMA



> Brett Favre's Packers career appears exactly as it has over the last several months, at best in limbo, at worst over. After hours of meetings and few if any details emerging, it now seems less and less likely that Favre will be back on the playing field for the Packers, FOXSports.com has learned.
> 
> The two sides are expected to meet again in the morning as they try to work toward a solution palatable to both sides. However, one detail FOXSports.com gathered from the meeting was Favre's insistence that he did not want his presence to destroy the team's chemistry. In fact, Favre was adamant that he wanted to do what was in the best interest of the locker room and admitted this distraction was not what his teammates needed.
> 
> Another agreement from the meeting was that, despite reports to the contrary, there would not be an open quarterback competition as even Favre felt this would not be in the best interests of the locker room. Thus, Aaron Rodgers is the team's starting quarterback.


Side note - last night, I play Madden Pacers v. Vikings with Rodgers being the starting QB - Packers won 38-0


----------



## ChilDawg

Jewelz said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/8414518...ackers?MSNHPHMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brett Favre's Packers career appears exactly as it has over the last several months, at best in limbo, at worst over. After hours of meetings and few if any details emerging, it now seems less and less likely that Favre will be back on the playing field for the Packers, FOXSports.com has learned.
> 
> The two sides are expected to meet again in the morning as they try to work toward a solution palatable to both sides. However, one detail FOXSports.com gathered from the meeting was Favre's insistence that he did not want his presence to destroy the team's chemistry. In fact, Favre was adamant that he wanted to do what was in the best interest of the locker room and admitted this distraction was not what his teammates needed.
> 
> Another agreement from the meeting was that, despite reports to the contrary, there would not be an open quarterback competition as even Favre felt this would not be in the best interests of the locker room. Thus, Aaron Rodgers is the team's starting quarterback.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note - last night, I play Madden *Pacers* v. Vikings with Rodgers being the starting QB - Packers won 38-0
Click to expand...

Heart never left Indiana, did it?


----------



## Jewelz

ahahahah..sorry I am doing like 1200 different things at once here at work

Yeah, TJ Ford and Danny Granger really lit up that shitty Viking defense


----------



## 8o8P

I said it last year and Ill say it again, until Chicago recruits a solid RB, the Bears wont be able to get very far. Their biggest mistake was letting go TJones thinking that DUI/No longer on the team Benson could carry this team. Also, their next biggest mistake was thinking Grossman or Orton could play "well enough" to manage the game. They had a chance to draft either Brohm, Henne and passed. Even later in the draft they had a chance to draft Booty and they couldve got a steal with him in the 5th round. They couldve picked up Charles, and instead took a gamble on Forte, which IMO will not pan out.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Giants/Jets.

Aug 23rd.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> Aaron rodgers should demand to be traded.
> 
> I'm so sick of hearing about Favre. I hope we crush the packers this year.


The Vikings couldn't crush poop if they stepped in it.

I'm sick of this debacle as well, though. I'll miss Favre dearly, but, I'm ready for Rodgers!

Who pinned this thread dammit?!?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

While you idiots pander over the same old teams like the 08 season will be exactly like the 07 season.....you have left out the one team that will shock the world......thats right......the Oakland Raiders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In a staggering move......300 pound quaterback Jamarcus Russell....will also act as the lead blocker for running back Darren McFadden! A tactic not seen since Joe Montana accidentally fell in front of Roger Craig, providing the block that sprang Craig loose for a 50 yard td.

Thats right bitches.....we bring the THUNDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

Why not get Lorenzen as a fullback? Then we can see all sorts of Goliath beetle flickers and Fridge Perry plays...and oxygen masks on the field...


----------



## Jewelz

ChilDawg said:


> Why not get Lorenzen as a fullback? Then we can see all sorts of Goliath beetle flickers and Fridge Perry plays...and oxygen masks on the field...


Hefty Lefty is on the Colts roster right now competing for the 3rd QB spot with Quentin Grey


----------



## b_ack51

Jewelz said:


> Why not get Lorenzen as a fullback? Then we can see all sorts of Goliath beetle flickers and Fridge Perry plays...and oxygen masks on the field...


Hefty Lefty is on the Colts roster right now competing for the 3rd QB spot with Quentin Grey
[/quote]

Lorenzen is badass. Remember that kid from high school.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Grosse Gurke said:


> While you idiots pander over the same old teams like the 08 season will be exactly like the 07 season.....you have left out the one team that will shock the world......thats right......the Oakland Raiders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In a staggering move......300 pound quaterback Jamarcus Russell....will also act as the lead blocker for running back Darren McFadden! A tactic not seen since Joe Montana accidentally fell in front of Roger Craig, providing the block that sprang Craig loose for a 50 yard td.
> 
> Thats right bitches.....we bring the THUNDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought you were a Vikings fan....


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Da Bears....

Underestimated as all hell....

Only question is the Quarterback. Blah blah just like 06 and 07... Orton Starting....

Best TE duo in the NFL with Clark and Olsen.

WRs gown done hill, but still sporting Davis, *HESTER*, Booker

O Line has Chris Williams in place of Old Man Tate

D.... Oh look at this D.... Urlacher, Briggs, Hillenmyer, M Brown, A Brown, Tillman, Vasher, *OGUNLEYE, HARRIS*

Da Bears, definately to be reckon with on defense.

Go ahead, give me all your anti-bears sh*t, but you can never deny their roster.

Top 5 Defense, Top 10 team.


----------



## Lowporkwa

Yes i can deny their roster all I want. Hester is not a WR, and even if he was in fact a GOOD WR, he still has Kyle Orton or Rex Grossman throwing him the ball. Chicago probably has one of the worst QB situations in the league. Absolutely NO offense to be seen. I bet they finish bottom 5 in offense this year.

It's just so laughable when people Hester out to be such a potent offensive weapon when he clearly is not.

So when Chicago has an offense that can't move the ball and can't score, that means their vaunted D will be on the field the entire game, which will tire them out.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

ProdigalMarine said:


> I thought you were a Vikings fan....


Nope....Never really like the Vikings.

What about Favre going to the Jets....do these GM's not remember the 5 years he had prior to last year? Selling off your team on a guy that might or might not have an above average season....and then he will probably string you along at the end of the year about coming back....I just dont get it. Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.


----------



## 8o8P

Lowporkwa said:


> Yes i can deny their roster all I want. Hester is not a WR, and even if he was in fact a GOOD WR, he still has Kyle Orton or Rex Grossman throwing him the ball. Chicago probably has one of the worst QB situations in the league. Absolutely NO offense to be seen. I bet they finish bottom 5 in offense this year.
> 
> It's just so laughable when people Hester out to be such a potent offensive weapon when he clearly is not.
> 
> *So when Chicago has an offense that can't move the ball and can't score, that means their vaunted D will be on the field the entire game, which will tire them out.*


I agree and you will see the same results as last year. Injuries occuring left and right due to the fact that they are on the field so long. A defense can carry a team so much, without a consistent O, they will struggle to maintain the intensity all game.

The bears have one of the worst QB AND RB situations in the NFL. They have done nothing to improve in those areas for the past two years. Whoever does the recruiting for this team is horrible IMO, at least on the offensive side of the ball. The only way they make it is if rookie Matt Forte has a breakout season, which IMO, he wont. Its a whole different ballgame coming from CUSA to the NFL.


----------



## ICEE

TheWayThingsR said:


> Da Bears....
> 
> Underestimated as all hell....
> 
> Only question is the Quarterback. Blah blah just like 06 and 07... Orton Starting....
> 
> Best TE duo in the NFL with Clark and Olsen.
> 
> WRs gown done hill, but still sporting Davis, *HESTER*, Booker
> 
> O Line has Chris Williams in place of Old Man Tate
> 
> D.... Oh look at this D.... Urlacher, Briggs, Hillenmyer, M Brown, A Brown, Tillman, Vasher, *OGUNLEYE, HARRIS*
> 
> Da Bears, definately to be reckon with on defense.
> 
> Go ahead, give me all your anti-bears sh*t, but you can never deny their roster.
> 
> Top 5 Defense, Top 10 team.


I bet the Lions will even be better then the Bears this year


----------



## TheWayThingsR

ICEE said:


> I bet the Lions will even be better then the Bears this year :laugh:


Didnt we take their running back?


----------



## ICEE

TheWayThingsR said:


> I bet the Lions will even be better then the Bears this year :laugh:


Didnt we take their running back?
[/quote]

Yes you got Kevin Jones who barely can stay on the field.. Hes always injured


----------



## ProdigalMarine

F**king Favre!

Because of him, we lost Chad to either Minnesota or Miami! I admired Pennington, even when he was at his worst, he STILL did better than the rest of the NY backups!

This f**king pisses me off!


----------



## Jewelz

I will miss Chad Pennington

sincerely,

Broadway Joe

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k1JKSBh5YOukHHhNnS&related=1
*Joe Namath wants to kiss ESPN's Suzy Kolber*
_Uploaded by Jax328_


----------



## 8o8P

Wouldnt that be crazy if Pennington goes to Minnesota. GB didnt want Favre to go there because that is there weakest position and they new they would be a contender in their division if he did. If Minnesota picks up Pennington, they could have the key to win their division and take them into the playoffs.


----------



## ChilDawg

8o8P said:


> Wouldnt that be crazy if Pennington goes to Minnesota. GB didnt want Favre to go there because that is there weakest position and they new they would be a contender in their division if he did. If Minnesota picks up Pennington, they could have the key to win their division and take them into the playoffs.


I was having a back-and-forth with one of my friends, a Packers fan, and he was pissed about not getting Pennington in the Favre trade..."but we'll pick him up anyway". Seems to me like two or three teams in the NFC North would fight off the Packers for Pennington.


----------



## 8o8P

ChilDawg said:


> Wouldnt that be crazy if Pennington goes to Minnesota. GB didnt want Favre to go there because that is there weakest position and they new they would be a contender in their division if he did. If Minnesota picks up Pennington, they could have the key to win their division and take them into the playoffs.


I was having a back-and-forth with one of my friends, a Packers fan, and he was pissed about not getting Pennington in the Favre trade..."but we'll pick him up anyway". Seems to me like two or three teams in the NFC North would fight off the Packers for Pennington.
[/quote]

True, GB really didnt plan this trade very well IMO. They couldve picked up a veteran QB that couldve helped groom Rodgers. GB wont pick him up cause they would look like idiots if they did. Think about it, they couldve got him in the trade but now they gotta bid for him. You are right about their division rivals trying to get Pennington as Minn and Chi could both benefit from him.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

I'm STILL pissed about losing Pennington. F*ck you Favre! I hope you break your arm in NY...that way, Clemens can get a few MORE snaps and a few MORE INTs under his belt...


----------



## ICEE

Lions Won tonight


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Grosse Gurke said:


> While you idiots pander over the same old teams like the 08 season will be exactly like the 07 season.....you have left out the one team that will shock the world......thats right......the Oakland Raiders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In a staggering move......300 pound quaterback Jamarcus Russell....will also act as the lead blocker for running back Darren McFadden! A tactic not seen since Joe Montana accidentally fell in front of Roger Craig, providing the block that sprang Craig loose for a 50 yard td.
> 
> Thats right bitches.....we bring the THUNDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










**crickets chirping**


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.


Keep this in mind ya turncoat numbsack, the reason he holds that dark record is because he has started and played in every game since '92! That's one helluva lot of games and one helluva lot of dropbacks! Marino or Elway might have onwed this record if they were'nt such marys.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jets won tonight.









Brett Ratliff looked pretty good, 2TDs, 252 yds, 14 for 20...







to the Jets 2nd string

....oh yea, F**K YOU FAVRE! Stay benched ya' glory hogging turd!


----------



## mdmedicine

SERRAPYGO said:


> Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind ya turncoat numbsack, the reason he holds that dark record is because he has started and played in every game since '92! That's one helluva lot of games and one helluva lot of dropbacks! Marino or Elway might have onwed this record if they were'nt such marys.
Click to expand...

&#8230;.And of course, because he makes terrible decisions. Farverah is a likeable bloke but he is not a great quarterback. He is alot like A-rod actually&#8230;sort of anti-clutch....especially in big games. Looking forward to the beat down. How many game-choking INT's will he throw before the JET fans turn on him? He will find fan loyalty somewhat different in NY than in GB.


----------



## b_ack51

ProdigalMarine said:


> Jets won tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brett Ratliff looked pretty good, 2TDs, 252 yds, 14 for 20...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the Jets 2nd string
> 
> ....oh yea, F**K YOU FAVRE! Stay benched ya' glory hogging turd!


Jets were playing the browns... whoopie.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

SERRAPYGO said:


> Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind ya turncoat numbsack, the reason he holds that dark record is because he has started and played in every game since '92! That's one helluva lot of games and one helluva lot of dropbacks! Marino or Elway might have onwed this record if they were'nt such marys.
Click to expand...

And that is the exact same reason he owns all his other records. We have had this discussion many times....imo....Favre (with the exception of last year) has been one of the most overrated QB's in the last 5 or 6 years. Even the Mike "The Dog Whisperer" Vic had better stats then your boy Brett in that time period.


----------



## ChilDawg

SERRAPYGO said:


> Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind ya turncoat numbsack, the reason he holds that dark record is because he has started and played in every game since '92! That's one helluva lot of games and one helluva lot of dropbacks! Marino or Elway might have onwed this record if they were'nt such marys.
Click to expand...

As much as I hate to say this, as I respect the hell out of Favre for his toughness, those two aren't necessarily Marys...they didn't go overboard on Vicodin (that we know of), which helped him get through some of his early-in-the-career injuries...


----------



## Kyle2154

ICEE said:


> Lions Won tonight












By week #6 in the regular season, when the Lions are 4-2 or better, people will start paying attention.


----------



## mori0174

Kyle2154 said:


> Lions Won tonight












By week #6 in the regular season, when the Lions are 4-2 or better, people will start paying attention.
[/quote]

They are going to need to win that many games of their first six just to prove they aren't a terrible team. Their schedule is weak in that stretch except for MN and maybe texas, depending on how they turn out.


----------



## ChilDawg

Kyle2154 said:


> Lions Won tonight












By week #6 in the regular season, when the Lions are 4-2 or better, people will start paying attention.
[/quote]

Not sure that's true, as a 6-1 start last year turned horrible.


----------



## ICEE

Lions will be 10-6 .... i just said that


----------



## ChilDawg

ICEE said:


> Lions will be 10-6 .... i just said that


Jon Kitna, is that you? (Referencing last season's predictions...)

I would be a trifle surprised if the Lions got to 10-6, but the NFC North is, to me, the hardest division to read...it's pretty much four "meh" teams, each missing one or two key components (mostly offensive pieces for GB, Chicago and Minnesota) which would allegedly propel them to greatness, but I can't get too excited about any of them. I'll have to see who's ahead after about half the season to see if there's a good prediction to be made...right now, I'll predict mediocrity and the "Black and Blue" tradition of the teams beating each other down.


----------



## ICEE

Network
Sunday,
Sept 7	at Atlanta W 
Sunday, Sept 14	GREEN BAY PACKERS W 
Sunday, Sept 21	at San Francisco 49ers W 
Sunday, Sept 28	*** BYE WEEK *** 
Sunday, Oct 5	CHICAGO BEARS W
Sunday, Oct 12	at Minnesota VikingsL
Sunday, Oct 19	at Houston Texas W
Sunday, Oct 26	WASHINGTON REDSKINS L
Sunday, Nov 2	at Chicago Bears L
Sunday, Nov 9	JACKSONVILLE JAGUARS L
Sunday, Nov 16	at Carolina Panthers W
Sunday, Nov 23	TAMPA BAY BUCCANEERS W
Thursday, Nov 27	TENNESSEE TITANS W
Sunday, Dec 7	MINNESOTA VIKINGS L
Sunday, Dec 14	at Indianapolis Colts L
Sunday, Dec 21	NEW ORLEANS SAINTS W
Sunday, Dec 28	at Green Bay Packers W

my predictions


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind ya turncoat numbsack, the reason he holds that dark record is because he has started and played in every game since '92! That's one helluva lot of games and one helluva lot of dropbacks! Marino or Elway might have onwed this record if they were'nt such marys.
Click to expand...

And that is the exact same reason he owns all his other records. We have had this discussion many times....imo....Favre (with the exception of last year) has been one of the most overrated QB's in the last 5 or 6 years. Even the Mike "The Dog Whisperer" Vic had better stats then your boy Brett in that time period.
[/quote]
But that start streak is astonishing in itself! Of course the records will come...good and bad. Watching Favre's whole career, I've seen so many amazing things you outside Favre bashers haven't, and stuff that was never shown...nationally. The outsiders mainly see the statistics and a highlight here and there. Or, you might have seen him ass rape your team with a minute left on the clock or in overtime...Broncos game last year? Ring a bell? THE INFAMOUS RAIDERS GAME..Jeff!!!








But, that's ok. If he really wasn't as good as some of you attest, you wouldn't feel one way or another about him. So, cool!


----------



## b_ack51

SERRAPYGO said:


> Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind ya turncoat numbsack, the reason he holds that dark record is because he has started and played in every game since '92! That's one helluva lot of games and one helluva lot of dropbacks! Marino or Elway might have onwed this record if they were'nt such marys.
Click to expand...

And that is the exact same reason he owns all his other records. We have had this discussion many times....imo....Favre (with the exception of last year) has been one of the most overrated QB's in the last 5 or 6 years. Even the Mike "The Dog Whisperer" Vic had better stats then your boy Brett in that time period.
[/quote]
But that start streak is astonishing in itself! Of course the records will come...good and bad. Watching Favre's whole career, I've seen so many amazing things you outside Favre bashers haven't, and stuff that was never shown...nationally. The outsiders mainly see the statistics and a highlight here and there. Or, you might have seen him ass rape your team with a minute left on the clock or in overtime...Broncos game last year? Ring a bell? THE INFAMOUS RAIDERS GAME..Jeff!!!








But, that's ok. If he really wasn't as good as some of you attest, you wouldn't feel one way or another about him. So, cool!








[/quote]

I remember a great game by brett farve about 2 seasons ago against the bengals, i think he had more INTs than completions.


----------



## mori0174

b_ack51 said:


> Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind ya turncoat numbsack, the reason he holds that dark record is because he has started and played in every game since '92! That's one helluva lot of games and one helluva lot of dropbacks! Marino or Elway might have onwed this record if they were'nt such marys.
Click to expand...

And that is the exact same reason he owns all his other records. We have had this discussion many times....imo....Favre (with the exception of last year) has been one of the most overrated QB's in the last 5 or 6 years. Even the Mike "The Dog Whisperer" Vic had better stats then your boy Brett in that time period.
[/quote]
But that start streak is astonishing in itself! Of course the records will come...good and bad. Watching Favre's whole career, I've seen so many amazing things you outside Favre bashers haven't, and stuff that was never shown...nationally. The outsiders mainly see the statistics and a highlight here and there. Or, you might have seen him ass rape your team with a minute left on the clock or in overtime...Broncos game last year? Ring a bell? THE INFAMOUS RAIDERS GAME..Jeff!!!








But, that's ok. If he really wasn't as good as some of you attest, you wouldn't feel one way or another about him. So, cool!








[/quote]

I remember a great game by brett farve about 2 seasons ago against the bengals, i think he had more INTs than completions.
[/quote]

Exactly. Looking at the last 3 years, Favre has had one good year which was last year. The two previous seasons were not good at all. I find it extremely hard to believe that he Favre is going to be a year older, with a new team, be very limited for time to get to know the offense, and then to go out and just tear it up. If Favre pulls it off I will admit he is the sh*t, but I am more excited just to see the team blow donkey.


----------



## r1dermon

i dont understand how the all-knowing sports guru KoK is discounting the browns...they're looking mighty fine this year and will probably win that division. last year they were tough, but their defense sucked dick. browns would rape the lowly bears dynasty.

KoK, how's that bears dynasty doing anyway? where can i get an official bears dynasty T-shirt?


----------



## Kyle2154

mori0174 said:


> Lions Won tonight












By week #6 in the regular season, when the Lions are 4-2 or better, people will start paying attention.
[/quote]

They are going to need to win that many games of their first six just to prove they aren't a terrible team. Their schedule is weak in that stretch except for MN and maybe texas, depending on how they turn out.
[/quote]

The Lions do have an initially weak schedule (first 6 games), however, after that, the final 10 games consist of teams that had a very positive W/L ratio last year.

Luckily, the Lions have a 3 game home stretch late in the season. I really believe that the Detroit Lions will finish 1 or 2 in the NFC north, and have a great chance at a playoff birth.

Everything is speculation...just expressing my optimistic opinion.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

b_ack51 said:


> Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind ya turncoat numbsack, the reason he holds that dark record is because he has started and played in every game since '92! That's one helluva lot of games and one helluva lot of dropbacks! Marino or Elway might have onwed this record if they were'nt such marys.
Click to expand...

And that is the exact same reason he owns all his other records. We have had this discussion many times....imo....Favre (with the exception of last year) has been one of the most overrated QB's in the last 5 or 6 years. Even the Mike "The Dog Whisperer" Vic had better stats then your boy Brett in that time period.
[/quote]
But that start streak is astonishing in itself! Of course the records will come...good and bad. Watching Favre's whole career, I've seen so many amazing things you outside Favre bashers haven't, and stuff that was never shown...nationally. The outsiders mainly see the statistics and a highlight here and there. Or, you might have seen him ass rape your team with a minute left on the clock or in overtime...Broncos game last year? Ring a bell? THE INFAMOUS RAIDERS GAME..Jeff!!!








But, that's ok. If he really wasn't as good as some of you attest, you wouldn't feel one way or another about him. So, cool!








[/quote]

I remember a great game by brett farve about 2 seasons ago against the bengals, i think he had more INTs than completions.
[/quote]
This is just what I'm talking about, and this comment solidifies my point. You remember THAT GAME. That one game amongst many...boneheads! 
I gotta be done with this...Jets fans can take over! Now, I defend my boy, Aaron Rodgers!


----------



## b_ack51

SERRAPYGO said:


> Oh well..he will probably add a new record to his collection by setting the single season interception record for the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind ya turncoat numbsack, the reason he holds that dark record is because he has started and played in every game since '92! That's one helluva lot of games and one helluva lot of dropbacks! Marino or Elway might have onwed this record if they were'nt such marys.
Click to expand...

And that is the exact same reason he owns all his other records. We have had this discussion many times....imo....Favre (with the exception of last year) has been one of the most overrated QB's in the last 5 or 6 years. Even the Mike "The Dog Whisperer" Vic had better stats then your boy Brett in that time period.
[/quote]
But that start streak is astonishing in itself! Of course the records will come...good and bad. Watching Favre's whole career, I've seen so many amazing things you outside Favre bashers haven't, and stuff that was never shown...nationally. The outsiders mainly see the statistics and a highlight here and there. Or, you might have seen him ass rape your team with a minute left on the clock or in overtime...Broncos game last year? Ring a bell? THE INFAMOUS RAIDERS GAME..Jeff!!!








But, that's ok. If he really wasn't as good as some of you attest, you wouldn't feel one way or another about him. So, cool!








[/quote]

I remember a great game by brett farve about 2 seasons ago against the bengals, i think he had more INTs than completions.
[/quote]
This is just what I'm talking about, and this comment solidifies my point. You remember THAT GAME. That one game amongst many...boneheads! 
I gotta be done with this...Jets fans can take over! Now, I defend my boy, Aaron Rodgers!








[/quote]

Of course I remember that 1 game cause it was against the Bengals Defense at Cincinnati. I was watching it, I don't get all the packers games here in Columbus but it doesn't matter, that 1 game during that 1 season was a good repesentation of two years out of bretts last three years.


----------



## Nick G

go eagles.

not sure what my expectations of this season are, so im not going to predict anything, but i think we should at least not take any steps back, as long as mcnabb stays healthy, i think we could win at least nine games.

on a side note, i hate fantasy football for the following reason:
i have both mcnabb and tony **** on my team, do i go with my heart or my brain. 
can i root for the cowgirls?
i think i may just see what i can get for romo, and stay true to myself. its not a money league, so if i loose im not upset, i think rooting for the 'girls would be loosing in itself.


----------



## Jewelz

Aaron Rodgers was solid tonight


----------



## b_ack51

Jewelz said:


> Aaron Rodgers was solid tonight


Yeah, he had some good passes and would have been alot better if it wasn't for his WRs.

I will say it took awhile for the bengals to wake up but they did answer the call and win the game. Funny to see both Palmers on one team too.

At first our running game wasn't too great but just waiting for Rudi and Perry to be out there together, add in the duo WRs and hopefully a 3rd WR, then with Utecht it should be an exciting offense to watch.

I'm just hoping the defense can be a good D. Okay a descent D.


----------



## SERRAPYGO




----------



## Jewelz

Gene Upshaw's dead

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3545830


----------



## ripped2shreds

I like the Cowboys to take it this year although I hope the Patriots can go unbeaten again, their defense took a few hits over the offseason, but I still like them to make it into thet chamionship game.


----------



## Kyle2154

The Detroit Lions, in the meaningless preseason, are 3-0! There have been some great signs. The defense looks solid, of course this is relative to being the worst defense in the NFL last year. John Kitna actually has a perfect QB rating through the first 3 games. Kevin Smith had the #1 play on ESPN's top 10 yesterday! Calvin and Roy are still 2 of the best WRs in the game.

I just hope they don't go 4-0 in the preseason and then totally belly flop when it matters.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Giants/Jets...

Watched my two favorite NFL teams play and this is what I saw....

Mr. Favre getting smacked all over the place but still getting up. Good man!
Osi left with a knee injury and according to rumor, possibly out for season... (goddamn it, he's out for season)
My favorite manning QB looks good. No bad Eli for me!
Jets need to work on getting rid of that penalty
Giants ground game looks good...don't know about the Jets running game...

To all skin fans...how about that Taylor and his sprain? Better yet, how about Jake Delhomme and that ground game?


----------



## Jewelz

Check out the Colts new stadium


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> Giants/Jets...
> 
> Watched my two favorite NFL teams play and this is what I saw....
> 
> Mr. Favre getting smacked all over the place but still getting up. Good man!
> *Osi left with a knee injury and according to rumor, possibly out for season...* (goddamn it, he's out for season)
> My favorite manning QB looks good. No bad Eli for me!
> Jets need to work on getting rid of that penalty
> Giants ground game looks good...don't know about the Jets running game...
> 
> To all skin fans...how about that Taylor and his sprain? Better yet, how about Jake Delhomme and that ground game?


quite a loss. 
people on the radio yesterday in ny seemed to think strahan was going to come out of retirement. i seriously doubt that.

i gotta say that, as an eagles fan, im damn glad to know that that moster isnt going to be putting mcnabb on the ground this season, but its still a real shitty way to loose a guy like that.

preseason is a stupid way to get more games out of the fans for the owners, it should be gotten rid of.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

naaah... every sport has an exhibition season... its just the fact that injuries are a pretty big part of football- and they happen... nothing anyone can do about that---


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> people on the radio yesterday in ny seemed to think strahan was going to come out of retirement. i seriously doubt that.


I have heard this too but I don't think it'll be happening. Strahan played for the game and that ring...once he got it, i think it was a no-looking back situation.


----------



## Nick G

exactly. 
if not for that ring, ill bet he would come back, but he got it.
they better start talkin something more realistic.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> exactly.
> if not for that ring, ill bet he would come back, but he got it.
> they better start talkin something more realistic.


Looks like Mathias Kiwanuka is going to have to step up and return back to his "natural" position.

So how about that Chad Pennington down in Mia?


----------



## Jewelz

Pennington's with the Dolphins ? no sh*t, is he the starter ?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

what are you guys talking about... Strahans agent said he would come back for the right price.... apparantly that means around 8 mill a year--- that Superbowl ring would look pretty puny sitting next to 8 mill-


----------



## Nick G

KINGofKINGS said:


> what are you guys talking about... Strahans agent said he would come back for the right price.... apparantly that means around 8 mill a year--- that Superbowl ring would look pretty puny sitting next to 8 mill-


not if he was looking at it from a wheelchair, or a limp for the rest of his life.
plus, im sure these guys would trade anything for a ring, at least i hope they would. sure its about the money, but its also about winning. and ill bet he made a pretty nice chunk of cash over the last 15 years, even if he had to pay a bunch of it out in that divorce.
but who knows, maybe he comes back. 
i wouldnt, but again.. what do i know.


----------



## 8o8P

Jewelz said:


> Pennington's with the Dolphins ? no sh*t, is he the starter ?


Yup they just named him yesterday I believe


----------



## ProdigalMarine

8o8P said:


> Pennington's with the Dolphins ? no sh*t, is he the starter ?


Yup they just named him yesterday I believe
[/quote]

Who's the backup down there in Mia?


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> Pennington's with the Dolphins ? no sh*t, is he the starter ?


Yup they just named him yesterday I believe
[/quote]

Who's the backup down there in Mia?
[/quote]

Cleo Lemon, I guess

EDIT: errr, check that, he's in Jacksonville now


----------



## 8o8P

Probably the other Chad, Henne, the rookie out of Michigan


----------



## b_ack51

8o8P said:


> Probably the other Chad, Henne, the rookie out of Michigan


yeah i think the backup is henne. than 3rd would be that guy out of BYU or whatever a year ago/


----------



## 8o8P

b_ack51 said:


> Probably the other Chad, Henne, the rookie out of Michigan


yeah i think the backup is henne. than 3rd would be* that guy out of BYU* or whatever a year ago/
[/quote]

Yeah I just seen the depth chart, Pennington, Henne, and Jason Beck.

According to FOX, Strahan decided to stay in retirement.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

8o8P said:


> According to FOX, Strahan decided to stay in retirement.


Good idea! Giants need to look to Justin Tuck to fill the void that Strahan left AND work on Mathias Kiwuanananananananananaka


----------



## KINGofKINGS

b_ack..... tell me i didnt make a mistake by taking carson as my fantasy qb this year!!!?? I thought it was a good pick but all the so called experts seem to be thinkn its gonna be another shitty year for the bengals?? say it isnt so....


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> b_ack..... tell me i didnt make a mistake by taking carson as my fantasy qb this year!!!?? I thought it was a good pick but all the so called experts seem to be thinkn its gonna be another shitty year for the bengals?? say it isnt so....


I will say he won't be as bad as last year.

This year he has rudi johnson back, and has chris perry healthy. (Whose the 3rd down RB who can catch). Also got kenny watson who stepped up last year when needed.

If Chad can stay healthy and TJ just get 115 passes again that'll help. The last thing needed is a third receiver. We have lots of WRs but none have stepped up to take 3rd receiver hence the reason Chris Henry might be back. Hopefully Caldwell, Holt, Chatman, or Simpson steps up.

One also plus we actually got a TE that can do something, Utecht from the colts. Might not be the best TE or a great TE, but he's better than anyone we've had for years. So that'll help give carson another option.

Carson is a top five quarterback with a bad line and an injured backfield.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i like carson... always have!! im excited to have him on my team, just dont like what I am hearing--- i have schaub backing him... hes due a breakout year isnt he??


----------



## ChilDawg

So, does Pacman celebrate reinstatement by making it rain, or have his financial advisors talked him into putting a single in the G-string instead?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Chad Johnson legally changed his last name to "Ocho Cinco." What a turd.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/foot...o.ap/index.html


----------



## b_ack51

TheWayThingsR said:


> Chad Johnson legally changed his last name to "Ocho Cinco." What a turd.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/foot...o.ap/index.html


I don't care what his name is, as long as he just has a good year.


----------



## Jewelz

Looks like Peyton will be ready to go Sunday


----------



## Jewelz

Dante Culpepper just retired


----------



## ChilDawg

Jewelz said:


> Dante Culpepper just retired


Wow...so that open letter was really a last-ditch effort. Shame he didn't reach an agreement with the Packers when he had that chance.


----------



## Jewelz

ChilDawg said:


> Dante Culpepper just retired


Wow...so that open letter was really a last-ditch effort. Shame he didn't reach an agreement with the Packers when he had that chance.
[/quote]

What open letter ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Good....Culpepper sucks ass anyways.


----------



## b_ack51

Jewelz said:


> Dante Culpepper just retired


Wow...so that open letter was really a last-ditch effort. Shame he didn't reach an agreement with the Packers when he had that chance.
[/quote]

What open letter ?
[/quote]


----------



## Nick G

^^hahahahahaha


----------



## ChilDawg

Jewelz said:


> Dante Culpepper just retired


Wow...so that open letter was really a last-ditch effort. Shame he didn't reach an agreement with the Packers when he had that chance.
[/quote]

What open letter ?
[/quote]

Rome was burning on it the other day...something about a letter to all 32 teams that basically stated why he was a good choice for a backup, yada yada yada.


----------



## Nick G

that rome dude pisses me off.
not sure why, whenever i listen to him i kinda want find him and put my foot in his ass.
he is just too full of himself.


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> that rome dude pisses me off.
> not sure why, whenever i listen to him i kinda want find him and put my foot in his ass.
> he is just too full of himself.


You just screwed with the Jungle Karma, bitch! Represent!


----------



## Nick G

huh?
u been on a coke binge lately childawg?


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> huh?
> u been on a coke binge lately childawg?


Nope...an allergy attack the other morning forced me to run on no sleep (WTF, there's a 4:45 a.m. now, too?!?!) rather than sleeping in on Tuesday, so I'm running on pure caffeine at present...so a Dew and Diet Coke binge.

I think Jewelz got that last one, though...it's a Rome-esque thing to say. He's always talking about how someone who comes on his show gets "Jungle Karma" because they often do well soon after talking with him.


----------



## Nick G

ChilDawg said:


> Nope...an allergy attack the other morning forced me to run on no sleep (WTF, there's a 4:45 a.m. now, too?!?!) rather than sleeping in on Tuesday, so I'm running on pure caffeine at present...so a Dew and Diet Coke binge.


ok good. i mean, sorry about the allergy attack, but good that u arent doing bad things.
been a little wacky lately, needed to make sure everything was ok.


----------



## Guest

Atleast he isn't running around on a midget witch hunt.


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> I think Jewelz got that last one, though...it's a Rome-esque thing to say. He's always talking about how someone who comes on his show gets "Jungle Karma" because they often do well soon after talking with him.


Yeah I did... and the caller that said Cal Ripken sucks thinks Nick's take is ridiculous


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> Atleast he isn't running around on a midget witch hunt.


all i said was that i was thankful for midgets.... everything after that was out of my control.


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> Nope...an allergy attack the other morning forced me to run on no sleep (WTF, there's a 4:45 a.m. now, too?!?!) rather than sleeping in on Tuesday, so I'm running on pure caffeine at present...so a Dew and Diet Coke binge.


ok good. i mean, sorry about the allergy attack, but good that u arent doing bad things.
been a little wacky lately, needed to make sure everything was ok.
[/quote]

Aw, thanks, man. I'm doing fine...this week's been pretty ridiculous, though, and I needed to blow off some steam. I'll be back to my usual serious hardass spelling nazi self with just a tiny bit of crazy at the end of the weekend.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

TheWayThingsR said:


> Chad Johnson legally changed his last name to "Ocho Cinco." What a turd.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/foot...o.ap/index.html


LoL!
I just saw this today too. Agree...what a turd!

EDIT: Watching Giants/Skins game...looks like the giants are off to a strong start.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Goddamnit!

Eli threw his 1st pick of the regular season!


----------



## Nick G

redskins looked confused at best.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Nick G said:


> that rome dude pisses me off.
> not sure why, whenever i listen to him i kinda want find him and put my foot in his ass.
> he is just too full of himself.


Agreed!


----------



## ripped2shreds

Nick G said:


> redskins looked confused at best.


Redsins looked like sh*t tonight. Im a bigger Giants fan then a Redskins fan, but I got Portis on two of my fantasy teams and he looked ok but his o-line couldnt block for him for sh*t. Hopfuly they learn to get some kind of a push for him during the season.


----------



## Nick G

^^agreed. im an eagles fan so i dont really like either of those teams, but i was more surprised by the giants D in the first half than the lack of substance in the Redskins Offense. 
Jacobs is a BEAST too.


----------



## 8o8P

Nick G said:


> Nope...an allergy attack the other morning forced me to run on no sleep (WTF, there's a 4:45 a.m. now, too?!?!) rather than sleeping in on Tuesday, so I'm running on pure caffeine at present...so a Dew and Diet Coke binge.


ok good. i mean, sorry about the allergy attack, but good that u arent doing bad things.
*been a little wacky lately**, **needed to make sure everything was ok*.
[/quote]

That was freaking hilarious for some reason. I was thinking about his #40 thing when Iread that.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Well... I have Moss on my Fantasy team so Im happy to see him reach the end zone, even tho it was a pretty painful game to watch--


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Just got back into Jersey from downtown Manhatten, watched the Jets/Dolphins game.

Brett looked pretty good and Thomas Jones looked even better. What was up with that 4th down gamble? Possible playoff run for the Jets?
Pennington look like he normally does...decent.


----------



## Nick G

GO EAGLES


----------



## Guest

Bills!


----------



## mdmedicine

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## ICEE

lions..no defense


----------



## Nick G

mdmedicine said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you think u can live without him?


----------



## Guest

ACL...gone for the season! Bills are taking the division :laugh:

How about them Chargers...not cool.


----------



## cobrafox46

GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Manning is looking like he needs to get in the groove after his surgery damn-it!!! We better not get beat by the f*cking Bears!

Brady...it sucks to hear and I do not like to see injuries, but why does he get this little tribute? I hate when someone gets all this sympathy for being hurt just because they were an mvp and such. The commentators on the halftime show are making such a big deal! It's football, everyone gets hurt! Little ridiculous IMO!


----------



## Nick G

cobrafox46 said:


> Brady...it sucks to hear and I do not like to see injuries, but why does he get this little tribute? I hate when someone gets all this sympathy for being hurt just because they were an mvp and such. The commentators on the halftime show are making such a big deal! It's football, everyone gets hurt! Little ridiculous IMO!


yeah, but the commentators are constantly licking bradys balls. don't get me wrong, he is a damn good QB.. but the commentators always talk about brady like he is the second coming of Jesus Christ.


----------



## cobrafox46

Nick G said:


> Brady...it sucks to hear and I do not like to see injuries, but why does he get this little tribute? I hate when someone gets all this sympathy for being hurt just because they were an mvp and such. The commentators on the halftime show are making such a big deal! It's football, everyone gets hurt! Little ridiculous IMO!


yeah, but the commentators are constantly licking bradys balls. don't get me wrong, he is a damn good QB.. but the commentators always talk about brady like he is the second coming of Jesus Christ.
[/quote]

I know, I think that is why it pisses me off even more along with being a Colts fan. Brady gets his ass licked by commentators constantly. I know Peyton does also to an extent, but not near as much as Tom. Like I said it sucks it happened, but it will be nice going all year without having to hear Brady, Brady, Brady, Brady during the halftime report!!


----------



## ICEE

no more brady... no more patriots. they better make some trades

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=ArBV...o&type=lgns


----------



## b_ack51

cobrafox46 said:


> Brady...it sucks to hear and I do not like to see injuries, but why does he get this little tribute? I hate when someone gets all this sympathy for being hurt just because they were an mvp and such. The commentators on the halftime show are making such a big deal! It's football, everyone gets hurt! Little ridiculous IMO!


yeah, but the commentators are constantly licking bradys balls. don't get me wrong, he is a damn good QB.. but the commentators always talk about brady like he is the second coming of Jesus Christ.
[/quote]

I know, I think that is why it pisses me off even more along with being a Colts fan. Brady gets his ass licked by commentators constantly. I know Peyton does also to an extent, but not near as much as Tom. Like I said it sucks it happened, but it will be nice going all year without having to hear Brady, Brady, Brady, Brady during the halftime report!!
[/quote]

No, you'll still hear about him. Especially when the playoffs are coming up, you'll hear "well the pats would have made the playoffs if Tom Brady wasn't injured"


----------



## KINGofKINGS

huh... not alot of activity in here??? Looks like the AFC can suck a big fat one... and it looks like I can tell all the Colts fans(jew) that... I TOLD YOU SO!!! haha- Bears ftw-


----------



## cobrafox46

KINGofKINGS said:


> huh... not alot of activity in here??? Looks like the AFC can suck a big fat one... and it looks like I can tell all the Colts fans(jew) that... I TOLD YOU SO!!! haha- Bears ftw-


 Bears looked tough last night, no doubt..........Super Bowl tough......No! Colts did not look like themselves. Their offensive line is going to have to step it up and give Manning a little more time! Hopefully the rooks learned something from this game. What about the Chargers! Looks to be another great starting season. Also Favre's hail mary was pretty good stuff to LOL!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Well.... Im glad we have your input on who is a Super Bowl contender and who is not... my day will go so much smoother now!! Im sure you were all over the Giants last season after week 1 also??


----------



## cobrafox46

Not at all. I honestly figured myself the Giants would be super tough. They just had to get a few things straightened out at the beginning of the season! I am not dissing any team, just talking. Like I said the Bears looked tough. I just really do not care for the Bears due to a grudge with my old boss. We always ripped on each other about each team. Don't take it to heart, and get all bent out of shape. It is football, everyone has to rip on each other or it would not be fun!!!


----------



## Nick G

im pretty stoked about the eagles. i wasnt expecting much this season.... wasnt sure what to expect of mcnabb and the recieving corps being so young... but what a way to start it. 3 recievers having 100 yard days. hank baskett caught 2 passes for 102 yards. i think next week will be the true test, against the cowgirls on Monday night, but for now there is reason to smile. mcnabb is back spreading the ball around, the defense didnt allow one single 3rd down conversion, Westbrook averages almost 5 yards per carry. 
not going to get my hopes up but like i said, still smiling today.


----------



## r1dermon

cobrafox46 said:


> Brady...it sucks to hear and I do not like to see injuries, but why does he get this little tribute? I hate when someone gets all this sympathy for being hurt just because they were an mvp and such. The commentators on the halftime show are making such a big deal! It's football, everyone gets hurt! Little ridiculous IMO!


yeah, but the commentators are constantly licking bradys balls. don't get me wrong, he is a damn good QB.. but the commentators always talk about brady like he is the second coming of Jesus Christ.
[/quote]

I know, I think that is why it pisses me off even more along with being a Colts fan. Brady gets his ass licked by commentators constantly. I know Peyton does also to an extent, but not near as much as Tom. Like I said it sucks it happened, but it will be nice going all year without having to hear Brady, Brady, Brady, Brady during the halftime report!!
[/quote]

are you retarded? peyton manning has been hailed as the best QB in football, EVEN AFTER BRADY BEAT HIM SEVERAL TIMES IN THE PLAYOFFS! peyton rides the c*ck of the system.

as for brady getting press? mcnabb would get just as much press, so would manning (either one). if you're a good QB, your team is gonna hurt without you.

cassel didn't look bad anyway.


----------



## cobrafox46

r1dermon said:


> im pretty stoked about the eagles. i wasnt expecting much this season.... wasnt sure what to expect of mcnabb and the recieving corps being so young... but what a way to start it. 3 recievers having 100 yard days. hank baskett caught 2 passes for 102 yards. i think next week will be the true test, against the cowgirls on Monday night, but for now there is reason to smile. mcnabb is back spreading the ball around, the defense didnt allow one single 3rd down conversion, Westbrook averages almost 5 yards per carry.
> not going to get my hopes up but like i said, still smiling today.


McNabb definitely looked tough(knock on wood for you). I would like to see the Eagles do well this year and it looks like they could.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Brady going out really does suck. Now Brett will take the Jets into the playoffs. He spends his career in the worst division...racking up records....and now when he finally moves to a place where he will get some competition...this happens. Brett has the Anti-Madden curse....

Chicago looked really good last night....however Manning clearly was out of rhythm...most likely because he missed the preseason.

Anyways.....watching my Raiders take out the broncos will raise my spirits again!


----------



## r1dermon

cobrafox46 said:


> im pretty stoked about the eagles. i wasnt expecting much this season.... wasnt sure what to expect of mcnabb and the recieving corps being so young... but what a way to start it. 3 recievers having 100 yard days. hank baskett caught 2 passes for 102 yards. i think next week will be the true test, against the cowgirls on Monday night, but for now there is reason to smile. mcnabb is back spreading the ball around, the defense didnt allow one single 3rd down conversion, Westbrook averages almost 5 yards per carry.
> not going to get my hopes up but like i said, still smiling today.


McNabb definitely looked tough(knock on wood for you). I would like to see the Eagles do well this year and it looks like they could.
[/quote]

i dunno dude, brady had 3 SB rings before moss, the better of the two? whoever beats who that year, they play differently. manning is amazing, but he's had harrison and wayne. brady was amazing with branch and givens and brown, and now that he has moss, he was incredible, breaking records and sh*t...but would moss have worked for peyton? dont know...if he did though, peyton would probably be the one with the undefeated regular season and all the single season passing records.


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> huh... not alot of activity in here??? Looks like the AFC can suck a big fat one... and it looks like I can tell all the Colts fans(jew) that... I TOLD YOU SO!!! haha- Bears ftw-


Yeah you guys win the big games, do ya ?


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> huh... not alot of activity in here??? Looks like the AFC can suck a big fat one... and it looks like I can tell all the Colts fans(jew) that... I TOLD YOU SO!!! haha- Bears ftw-


Yeah you guys win the big games, do ya ?








[/quote]


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> huh... not alot of activity in here??? Looks like the AFC can suck a big fat one... and it looks like I can tell all the Colts fans(jew) that... I TOLD YOU SO!!! haha- Bears ftw-


Yeah you guys win the big games, do ya ?








[/quote]








[/quote]

that was a good one..


----------



## cobrafox46

r1dermon said:


> im pretty stoked about the eagles. i wasnt expecting much this season.... wasnt sure what to expect of mcnabb and the recieving corps being so young... but what a way to start it. 3 recievers having 100 yard days. hank baskett caught 2 passes for 102 yards. i think next week will be the true test, against the cowgirls on Monday night, but for now there is reason to smile. mcnabb is back spreading the ball around, the defense didnt allow one single 3rd down conversion, Westbrook averages almost 5 yards per carry.
> not going to get my hopes up but like i said, still smiling today.


McNabb definitely looked tough(knock on wood for you). I would like to see the Eagles do well this year and it looks like they could.
[/quote]

i dunno dude, brady had 3 SB rings before moss, the better of the two? whoever beats who that year, they play differently. manning is amazing, but he's had harrison and wayne. brady was amazing with branch and givens and brown, and now that he has moss, he was incredible, breaking records and sh*t...but would moss have worked for peyton? dont know...if he did though, peyton would probably be the one with the undefeated regular season and all the single season passing records.
[/quote]

Agreed Brady is a damn good QB but Moss makes him look phenominal. They definitely make a good team. I still think the Pats will be ok this year. Hell you can just throw the ball in the air and Moss will soar above most corners and safetys. I don't think you can really say who is better between a lot quarterbacks unless they have played with the same people the other has. As for the 3 rings IMO everyone contributes to that. If they did not have an excellent defense they would not have been there.


----------



## r1dermon

cobrafox46 said:


> im pretty stoked about the eagles. i wasnt expecting much this season.... wasnt sure what to expect of mcnabb and the recieving corps being so young... but what a way to start it. 3 recievers having 100 yard days. hank baskett caught 2 passes for 102 yards. i think next week will be the true test, against the cowgirls on Monday night, but for now there is reason to smile. mcnabb is back spreading the ball around, the defense didnt allow one single 3rd down conversion, Westbrook averages almost 5 yards per carry.
> not going to get my hopes up but like i said, still smiling today.


McNabb definitely looked tough(knock on wood for you). I would like to see the Eagles do well this year and it looks like they could.
[/quote]

i dunno dude, brady had 3 SB rings before moss, the better of the two? whoever beats who that year, they play differently. manning is amazing, but he's had harrison and wayne. brady was amazing with branch and givens and brown, and now that he has moss, he was incredible, breaking records and sh*t...but would moss have worked for peyton? dont know...if he did though, peyton would probably be the one with the undefeated regular season and all the single season passing records.
[/quote]

Agreed Brady is a damn good QB but Moss makes him look phenominal. They definitely make a good team. I still think the Pats will be ok this year. Hell you can just throw the ball in the air and Moss will soar above most corners and safetys. I don't think you can really say who is better between a lot quarterbacks unless they have played with the same people the other has. As for the 3 rings IMO everyone contributes to that. If they did not have an excellent defense they would not have been there.
[/quote]

or a golden toe, or a favorable ref call against the raiders that year. lol...sorry GG. but someone had to lead those scoring drives. the year we won it the first time, drew bledsoe had all the same people that tom brady did, after drew got hurt. drew was mediocre with a very good arm. sucked in the pocket. brady came in and viola, we've got a superbowl. and not only that, two more with slightly above average personell. you could argue the two last superbowls we had average players, nobody was really probowlers, and we had like 16 injuries. a lot of key guys stepped up and brought it home, and without a real rushing game the whole time (besides the corey dillon year), brady was the man calling plays and throwing the ball. making completions. he doesn't get enough credit IMO for his accuracy.


----------



## ICEE

this is good for my fantasy team.. with brady out maroney will get a heavy load.


----------



## r1dermon

ICEE said:


> this is good for my fantasy team.. with brady out maroney will get a heavy load.


dont think so man...maroney will score TD's though. we have great recievers, we're gonna use them. and maroney splits time with sammy morris.


----------



## ICEE

well I hope he gets more carries.







TD's are good to.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ICEE said:


> huh... not alot of activity in here??? Looks like the AFC can suck a big fat one... and it looks like I can tell all the Colts fans(jew) that... I TOLD YOU SO!!! haha- Bears ftw-


Yeah you guys win the big games, do ya ?








[/quote]








[/quote]

that was a good one..
[/quote]

um... I dont get it-- I would assume you are talking about the Super Bowl.... 2 years ago???? That game is long over jew--- the game last night was the biggest game of the year....... until next week neway--- Face it, your boys got smacked in the mouth!!


----------



## Jewelz

Relax, QOQ, I am just giving you crap - good game, the Bears played good


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I know.... im very relax today, thank you-


----------



## ICEE

wait till the lions beat the bears..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

actually,,,, the lions looked like the same ol lions yesterday as they were torn apart by a rook qb... couldnt stop anybody and couldnt keep up--- they made the falcons look pretty damn good-


----------



## ICEE

it was micheal turner. and my post was sarcasm.. yes the lions no defense.. somewhat of a good offense.


----------



## r1dermon

matt ryan looked money yesterday...with the sickness.


----------



## ICEE

what sickness


----------



## r1dermon

the sickness that he carries with him. figure of speech, ie. he is "sick"..."very good"...get it?


----------



## ICEE

r1dermon said:


> the sickness that he carries with him. figure of speech, ie. he is "sick"..."very good"...get it?


----------



## Nick G

man, i thought the vikings were about to pull off a sweet comeback.... fuggin gal harris. i hate that guy


----------



## ICEE

same


----------



## b_ack51

r1dermon said:


> matt ryan looked money yesterday...with the sickness.


A mentally handicapped kid with no arms playing quarterback could look good against the lions D.

But his first TD pass was to Michael Jenkins, OSU receiver from the NC team.


----------



## Nick G

sorry GG.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

r1dermon said:


> sorry GG.


Its a conspiracy. I used to think Al was insane...but now I think he has a point. Horrible calls/no calls to start that game. The ref's took the Raiders out of that game in the first half.

Oh well....Im just lining myself up for another first round pick


----------



## r1dermon

raiders came out of the gate looking pretty good...but man, second half they looked TERRIBLE...like a high school team that was crying about losing a game...they had that game in their reach...yeah GG, there were some no-calls in there, but WTF, step up and play the game. they rolled over like little bitches.


----------



## Jewelz

WTF is going on with Vince Young ?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?i...e=ESPNHeadlines



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- The mother of Tennessee Titans quarterback Vince Young said he's "hurting inside and out" and indicated he might not want to play football any longer.
> 
> Felicia Young said in Wednesday editions of The Tennessean that her son is tired of all of the negativity he's faced after being booed during a 17-10 win Sunday over Jacksonville.
> 
> "What would you think, if you were tired of being ridiculed and persecuted and talked about and not being treated very well, what would you do? What kind of decision would you make?" Felicia Young said. "He may not want to deal with it [all], but you have to get to that point before you make that decision first.
> 
> "But we're not talking about football right now. We're talking about what would make him happy, and that is the most important thing."
> 
> Young was the subject of a four-hour search Monday night by Nashville police, who were called by Titans coach Jeff Fisher after Young's family members expressed concern about Young's "emotional well-being," according to police.


----------



## b_ack51

Jewelz said:


> WTF is going on with Vince Young ?
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?i...e=ESPNHeadlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- The mother of Tennessee Titans quarterback Vince Young said he's "hurting inside and out" and indicated he might not want to play football any longer.
> 
> Felicia Young said in Wednesday editions of The Tennessean that her son is tired of all of the negativity he's faced after being booed during a 17-10 win Sunday over Jacksonville.
> 
> "What would you think, if you were tired of being ridiculed and persecuted and talked about and not being treated very well, what would you do? What kind of decision would you make?" Felicia Young said. "He may not want to deal with it [all], but you have to get to that point before you make that decision first.
> 
> "But we're not talking about football right now. We're talking about what would make him happy, and that is the most important thing."
> 
> Young was the subject of a four-hour search Monday night by Nashville police, who were called by Titans coach Jeff Fisher after Young's family members expressed concern about Young's "emotional well-being," according to police.
Click to expand...

It appears if you're a star at University of Texas you must be a headcase.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Jewelz said:


> WTF is going on with Vince Young ?


I dont think he is mentally tough enough to play in the NFL. Wasnt he talking about retiring after his rookie year?


----------



## Jewelz

b_ack51 said:


> I dont think he is mentally tough enough to play in the NFL. Wasnt he talking about retiring after his rookie year?


I don't recall that; his rookie year was pretty much a success, but he did have some weird photos show up on TMZ in the offseason...

Look at this:

http://www.tmz.com/2008/05/16/vince-young-...back-gone-wild/

Was he in a gay club or something ? I don't know, just something weird about partying shirtless with a bunch of dudes and no ladies in sight..


----------



## ICEE

he has some serious issues.. well he did have the lowest combine test score ever


----------



## ChilDawg

Jewelz said:


> I dont think he is mentally tough enough to play in the NFL. Wasnt he talking about retiring after his rookie year?


I don't recall that; his rookie year was pretty much a success, but he did have some weird photos show up on TMZ in the offseason...

Look at this:

http://www.tmz.com/2008/05/16/vince-young-...back-gone-wild/

Was he in a gay club or something ? I don't know, just something weird about partying shirtless with a bunch of dudes and no ladies in sight..
[/quote]

I don't know about da club, but I do know that he was talking about retiring after his rookie year. That's a bad sign, as Romey and the like were saying then, and now it's looking even worse. I fear for him, not as a football player, but as a human being.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Jewelz said:


> I dont think he is mentally tough enough to play in the NFL. Wasnt he talking about retiring after his rookie year?


I don't recall that; his rookie year was pretty much a success, but he did have some weird photos show up on TMZ in the offseason...

Look at this:

http://www.tmz.com/2008/05/16/vince-young-...back-gone-wild/

Was he in a gay club or something ? I don't know, just something weird about partying shirtless with a bunch of dudes and no ladies in sight..
[/quote]
He is saying the retire talk was blown out of proportion....but here is the quote



> At age 24 - only one year into his NFL career - he said he considered retirement.
> 
> "I really thought long and hard about it," Young said on Thursday after practice. "There was so much going on with my family. It was crazy being an NFL quarterback. It wasn't fun anymore. All of the fun was out of it. All of the excitement was gone. All I was doing was worrying about things.
> 
> "My teammates helped lift me out of it. I prayed really hard. And I began to focus on God's calling for me. Play football. Be a role model."


----------



## Jewelz

Wow, that's tough. But I know I've heard people say that NFL QBs is one group of pro athletes that actually does fully earn their huge salary. It's probably one of the most stressful jobs in the world.


----------



## cobrafox46

Hey Jewels, have you heard which Colts defensive player got arrested yet? I heard it on the news but it will not say the name til later.

Found it! Ed Johnson was arrested on drug charges. Dumbass!!!
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5gKQQhzd...0WvevgD9343G9G0


----------



## Jewelz

cobrafox46 said:


> Hey Jewels, have you heard which Colts defensive player got arrested yet? I heard it on the news but it will not say the name til later.


Yeah Ed Johnson, starting DT. You know, that's one of the reasons we got him undrafted last season. He was a projected 1st round pick out of Penn State but he had numerous off the field issues and noone drafted him so Colts signed him.

So they got him speeding on 465 with a bag of weed. How did they find the weed if they just pulled him over for speeding ?


----------



## cobrafox46

My guess would be his car probably smelled of it and they searched him? That is real good considering who we play the next 2 weeks! Peterson and Chester Taylor and Jones Drew and Fred Taylor!! Hopefully Ole Sanders can pick up the slack LOL!


----------



## Jewelz

Yeah but it he was smoking it at the time wouldn't he be booked for DUI ? I dunno...


----------



## cobrafox46

I don't think so. A friend of mine got busted with weed in his car and he threw his lit joint out the window and did not get charged with DUI, just possession.
I am not for sure how it works though.


----------



## Jewelz

ah, ok. I know Indiana has pretty strict marijuana laws; luckily I never got busted when I lived there


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I dont think being stoned is against the law....just possession. This would be because there really are no tests...that I am aware of...that will state if you are under the influence of marijuana or not.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Steelers are going all the way this year if the O-Line doesn't fall apart and I doubt it is so.. Steelers, superbowl champs!~


----------



## KINGofKINGS

While on the subject of TX flops lets not forget about the piece of sh*t B Train... Cedric Benson--- They must grow some good sh*t down in the lonestar state??


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think being stoned is against the law....just possession. This would be because there really are no tests...that I am aware of...that will state if you are under the influence of marijuana or not.


yeah i think DUI only means the influence of alcohol.


----------



## Jewelz

yeah I meant DWI, always get those mixed up.

Anyway, Colts waived him today


----------



## Nick G

its always amazing when people who see interest from pro teams.... (who intend to pay them oodles of money to play _a game_) ..... cant quit being stupid.
I was listening to something on the radio yesterday that said the AVERAGE career in the NFL is 4-5 years.
in 4-5 years these guys make enough money, if they are smart about it, to sustain them for the rest of their lives. 
i mean, quit being a shithead for 4-5 years at least, to get paid and set financially, then afterwards go back to driving with bags of weed and shooting bouncers at strip clubs. 
its just stupid.


----------



## Nick G

here is a cool stat for anyone interested in the Eagles-Cowgirls rivalry

-In the four games against Dallas since former Eagles receiver Terrell Owens joined the Cowboys before the 2006 season, Sheppard has recorded five interceptions. In three of those games, Owens was held to three catches or less and scored just once.


----------



## Jewelz

Oh sh*t, are they playing Monday Night ? Cowboys are tough this year, but the Eagles played excellent last week


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> here is a cool stat for anyone interested in the Eagles-Cowgirls rivalry
> 
> -In the four games against Dallas since former Eagles receiver Terrell Owens joined the Cowboys before the 2006 season, Sheppard has recorded five interceptions. In three of those games, Owens was held to three catches or less and scored just once.


Just because I don't want to hear Boomer sing "One more for the road..." (and, of course, the preceding portion of the song), I hope Sheppard stays pickless, but as I still like the Eagles, I hope that their backup strong safety has six picks and a couple of other assorted plays.


----------



## ICEE

Cowboys will beat the Eagles.


----------



## Nick G

yeah im excited for the game. i actually made my first football wager on it (i dont bet on things i cant control normally)
a guy at work is a 'girls fan and when its over, a bag of M&Ms will exchange btw the two of us.

it will be an interesting game because the eagles looked good last week, but that was against the rams. this will be a real test for them.

its also awesome because its monday and i couldnt have watched it on sunday because i have to work OT this weekend.


----------



## Nick G

so what do you guys think.... sports talk in NY is saying that the Jets will take the pats but they say it will be close.
seems odd to even fathom that.... but without brady, i think the Jets might pull it off.

Put it this way, if the Jets win ill be happy, but belichek, cheat or no cheat, is a damn good coach, and to think that he wont have the pats ready seems silly. but if the Pats win, i wont be surprised. what would the spread have been if brady still had an ACL, or an MCL? anyone venture to guess?


----------



## 8o8P

^ Iagree. NE rolls them this week. The team is still too talented for the Jets to keep up with. NY Jets beat Miami, the 1 win team from last year. Not impressive especially since they got some lucky hail mary on 4th down to get a TD. All Cassell needs to do is manage the game and theyll be fine.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I disagree.... Cmon, whatd you expect out of the Jets in week 1 with the offseason and all the new players they acquired?? They will get better week to week... and if you guys remember correctly the Jets have given the Pats a run for their money in the recent years WITH Brady on the field(the games were close)- now NO Brady and Favre--- Im takn the Jets by 10 -


----------



## r1dermon

KINGofKINGS said:


> I disagree.... Cmon, whatd you expect out of the Jets in week 1 with the offseason and all the new players they acquired?? They will get better week to week... and if you guys remember correctly the Jets have given the Pats a run for their money in the recent years WITH Brady on the field(the games were close)- now NO Brady and Favre--- Im takn the Jets by 10 -


BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....dude, im gonna pick every game against you...i'll be a f*cking millionaire. jesus christ you're awesome! you're almost guaranteed to get everything wrong! i love it!


----------



## cobrafox46

Jets FTW!


----------



## Jewelz

I say Pats will beat em. It'll be kinda like win one for the gipper; first time with Brady out team will be sorta riding an emotional high


----------



## r1dermon

Jewelz said:


> I say Pats will beat em. It'll be kinda like win one for the gipper; first time with Brady out team will be sorta riding an emotional high


more like the gimper..lol. i kid i kid.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

r1dermon said:


> I disagree.... Cmon, whatd you expect out of the Jets in week 1 with the offseason and all the new players they acquired?? They will get better week to week... and if you guys remember correctly the Jets have given the Pats a run for their money in the recent years WITH Brady on the field(the games were close)- now NO Brady and Favre--- Im takn the Jets by 10 -


BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....dude, im gonna pick every game against you...i'll be a f*cking millionaire. jesus christ you're awesome! you're almost guaranteed to get everything wrong! i love it!
[/quote]

i dont really see how you can rip anyone for being wrong... your "Mr. 18-1"

... and I called Chi in week 1... howd you do on that one?


----------



## r1dermon

i'll give it to you man...i took indy in my $$ pickem. good call...but seriously...the jets? no f*cking way. the patriots aren't just tom brady...the only weakness is their Dbacks, Dline will get to favre.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Jets 27 NE 20


----------



## ICEE

Lions up 26-25 6 minutes to go..

then John Kitna throws 3 interceptions 2 of them for touchdowns. 3 interceptions in less then 3 minutes

Kitna


----------



## Jewelz

Aaaaa that was intense !! Vinatieri SUCKS !! I mean, Vinateiri is GOD !!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Denver/San Diego game...

Can someone tell me how that came to be an "incomplete pass" and NOT a fumble?


----------



## ChilDawg

ProdigalMarine said:


> Denver/San Diego game...
> 
> Can someone tell me how that came to be an "incomplete pass" and NOT a fumble?


An idiot ref couldn't swallow his whistle and let it go until they had a conference.


----------



## Nick G

the jets beat themselves for the most part btoday. but the Patriots looked way better than they were given credit during the week


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> the jets beat themselves for the most part btoday. but the Patriots looked way better than they were given credit during the week


I have to agree. That game was just blah! Offensively, it looked as if nothing had changed for the Jets.


----------



## ICEE

when i turned that game on brett favre took like a 40 yard sack


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ChilDawg said:


> Denver/San Diego game...
> 
> Can someone tell me how that came to be an "incomplete pass" and NOT a fumble?


An idiot ref couldn't swallow his whistle and let it go until they had a conference.
[/quote]

I got that part...but how would that be considered an incomplete pass if there was NO forward movement of the ball? Even Shanahan knew that was a fumble....


----------



## ChilDawg

ProdigalMarine said:


> Denver/San Diego game...
> 
> Can someone tell me how that came to be an "incomplete pass" and NOT a fumble?


An idiot ref couldn't swallow his whistle and let it go until they had a conference.
[/quote]

I got that part...but how would that be considered an incomplete pass if there was NO forward movement of the ball? Even Shanahan knew that was a fumble....
[/quote]

It shouldn't have been. Either the ref was too blind or too out of position to make that call.


----------



## ICEE

the champ bailey thing was crazy.. he owned chambers


----------



## mdmedicine

Eric Mangina....LMFAO. That dope couldn't coach his way out of a paper bag. He won't be there next year and he won't find a head coach job next year either.


----------



## Nick G

^^^







nice avatar.


----------



## b_ack51

ChilDawg said:


> Denver/San Diego game...
> 
> Can someone tell me how that came to be an "incomplete pass" and NOT a fumble?


An idiot ref couldn't swallow his whistle and let it go until they had a conference.
[/quote]

I got that part...but how would that be considered an incomplete pass if there was NO forward movement of the ball? Even Shanahan knew that was a fumble....
[/quote]

It shouldn't have been. Either the ref was too blind or too out of position to make that call.
[/quote]

Yeah but then they reviewed it and still said it was a forward movement and incomplete pass.

Either way, that was a fumble and denver lost that game.


----------



## mdmedicine

*Who's overrated now?*
*







**By Steve Buckley
Monday, September 15, 2008 **Boston Herald
**EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. - "Tom Brady's hurt!" screamed Ellis Hobbs. "He's not here! The Pats can't win! The Pats can't win. Yeah, right!"*

*He delivered these words to anyone and everyone as the Patriots filed into their cramped, sweat box of a locker room at the Meadowlands early last night after emerging with a 19-10 victory over the New York Jets. It was the Pats' second victory of the young season but, on another level, it was their first taste of being the plucky underdogs in a long, long time.*

*Hobbs was right: The Pats didn't have their glamour-boy, all-world, Hall of Fame-bound quarterback. They instead handed the offense to Matt Cassel, a man who, to hear some people talk, is a kid from LA who had just happened to win the "Be a Quarterback for a Day" contest.*

*That's what gave the Jets and their fans a week-long visit to the optimism buffet: They were going to beat the Patriots - beat 'em badly - and, in the end, yesterday's game was going to have the Very Important Football Experts facing yet new challenges as they dreamed up new superlatives for Brett Favre.*

*God, how it must bite to be Jets fans right now. They had freakin' Brett Favre as their quarterback. The Pats had Rudy. Yet when it was over, it was Cassel who stood before the cameras and the microphones with a big ol' smile on his yap, so comfortable in his shoes he was able to joke about his inexperience by saying, "It was my first start since, what, seventh grade?"*

*For years now, the Pats, in preparing for the next game on their schedule, have been inventing all kinds of variations on the we-get-no-respect theme. They were playing over their heads. They were lucky. They cheated. And now, this: They can't win without Tom Brady. On that last one, the Pats had enough bulletin-board material to wallpaper the inside of the Sistine Chapel.*

*"We understand how wishy-washy people are," said Rodney Harrison. "We can't control the so-called experts on TV, sitting on their butts, saying we're terrible or don't have a chance. We have to prepare and go execute on the field, because all you know-it-alls can't do anything between the lines."*

*Cassel did not play a "great" game. What he played, and at the risk of damning him with faint praise, was a capable game. He dropped a short pass into the hands of Kevin Faulk for a 14-yard completion on his first pass attempt as an NFL starter, and it seemed - right there - that there would be no QB controversy this week.*

*Did he rifle a touchdown pass into the end zone? No. Did he underthrow Randy Moss on a deep ball in the fourth quarter? Yes.*

*But did he look comfortable and in control out there?*

*Yes.*

*"You have to understand that, up until last year, we weren't an offense that came in and scored 38 points a game," said Harrison. "So we know how to win close games. We know how to fight and claw and stick to the basics and play good, fundamental football, and that's what we did today."*

*Big Vince Wilfork was more pronounced. Sounding like he spent his week listening to WFAN and reading the Post and Daily News, he said, "We went into this game saying we wanted to win this game, too. But the difference was, we didn't say it in the papers.*

*"They made it known they wanted to come out and prove something, but we take care of what we take care of. It wasn't anything special we did out there."*

*Ouch. You're the little Jets fan in the white fire helmet, and you're out there doing your "J-E-T-S, Jets! Jets! Jets!" chants, believing this is going to be a day to remember. Then you wake up the next day to read how Wilfork is saying that a victory over your team "wasn't anything special."*

*Meanwhile, the rest of us begin to wonder if the Jets, even with Favre, can make the playoffs - while believing that the Patriots, even with Cassel, can't miss the playoffs.*

*"I don't think there's one person in my face with his microphone that picked us to win today," said Moss. "I'm going to end (my comments) today: The New England Patriots are 2-0. We got one in the division. So all you haters keep hating. We coming!"*

*The Pats are right where they want to be: They are underdogs.*

*The Jets are where nobody wants to be: overrated.*


----------



## Nick G

cant wait til tonight..









actually, this is the image i was looking for.


----------



## r1dermon

KINGofKINGS said:


> Jets 27 NE 20


hows that working out for ya?


----------



## cobrafox46

NE looked a lot better than I figured they would. Gotta give them props without golden boy! San Diego got ripped off but I was glad to see Denver win. Cutler sorta "punched the ball foward LOL". Colts looked like hell







! Thank God Vinny was on! Can't wait for Philly to man handle the Dallas "Broke Back Mountain" Cowfags! Go Eagles!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

cowboys owning eagles tonight for sure


----------



## r1dermon

cobrafox46 said:


> NE looked a lot better than I figured they would. Gotta give them props without golden boy! San Diego got ripped off but I was glad to see Denver win. Cutler sorta "punched the ball foward LOL". Colts looked like hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thank God Vinny was on! Can't wait for Philly to man handle the Dallas "Broke Back Mountain" Cowfags! Go Eagles!!!!!!


indy lost that game if not for a no-call on a pass interference. they looked like sh*t!


----------



## Jewelz

cobrafox46 said:


> NE looked a lot better than I figured they would. Gotta give them props without golden boy! San Diego got ripped off but I was glad to see Denver win. Cutler sorta "punched the ball foward LOL". Colts looked like hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thank God Vinny was on! Can't wait for Philly to man handle the Dallas "Broke Back Mountain" Cowfags! Go Eagles!!!!!!


When Vinny missed that 30 yarder, I was screaming for his head.. wtf is his deal these last couple of years ? he's been missing a lot of short kicks. Remember the one in San Diego last year ?

Thank god for Reggie and Gonzo. I think it's really time for Marvin to consider calling it quits


----------



## Grosse Gurke

What....no love for my Raiders!!!!!!

With such a strong passing attack...it is interesting that they decided to focus on the run.










BTW...Philly sucks and Donny boy will get his ass handed to him.


----------



## r1dermon

Grosse Gurke said:


> What....no love for my Raiders!!!!!!
> 
> With such a strong passing attack...it is interesting that they decided to focus on the run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...Philly sucks and Donny boy will get his ass handed to him.


what? mcfadden isn't a strong running threat? im sure his agent was screaming for him to get the ball. anyway, oakland showed signs of life...sh*t, they might win 6 games this year!

oh, and if anderson doesn't lob two INT's, we're focusing on cleveland beating pittsburgh as one of the big upsets. damn i wish they coulda pulled it out.


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> BTW...Philly sucks and Donny boy will get his ass handed to him.


If only Philly was the powerhouse that the raiders are.


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> BTW...Philly sucks and Donny boy will get his ass handed to him.


If only Philly was the powerhouse that the raiders are.
[/quote]

I agree with GG


----------



## cobrafox46

Jewelz said:


> NE looked a lot better than I figured they would. Gotta give them props without golden boy! San Diego got ripped off but I was glad to see Denver win. Cutler sorta "punched the ball foward LOL". Colts looked like hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thank God Vinny was on! Can't wait for Philly to man handle the Dallas "Broke Back Mountain" Cowfags! Go Eagles!!!!!!


When Vinny missed that 30 yarder, I was screaming for his head.. wtf is his deal these last couple of years ? he's been missing a lot of short kicks. Remember the one in San Diego last year ?

Thank god for Reggie and Gonzo. I think it's really time for Marvin to consider calling it quits
[/quote]

Yeah Marvin just is not as good as he used to be. I think he should call it quits after this year. Who knows, he may turn it around though! Gonzalez looks super tough!!!! The Pats must have seen something going wrong with him when they got rid of him. San Diego last year







I still can't believe he missed that!!!


----------



## Jewelz

cobrafox46 said:


> NE looked a lot better than I figured they would. Gotta give them props without golden boy! San Diego got ripped off but I was glad to see Denver win. Cutler sorta "punched the ball foward LOL". Colts looked like hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thank God Vinny was on! Can't wait for Philly to man handle the Dallas "Broke Back Mountain" Cowfags! Go Eagles!!!!!!


When Vinny missed that 30 yarder, I was screaming for his head.. wtf is his deal these last couple of years ? he's been missing a lot of short kicks. Remember the one in San Diego last year ?

Thank god for Reggie and Gonzo. I think it's really time for Marvin to consider calling it quits
[/quote]

Yeah Marvin just is not as good as he used to be. I think he should call it quits after this year. Who knows, he may turn it around though! Gonzalez looks super tough!!!! The Pats must have seen something going wrong with him when they got rid of him. San Diego last year







I still can't believe he missed that!!!
[/quote]

The Pats actually wanted to resign Vinatieri, I believe, they just couldn't come to an agreement.

But Gostkowski's a good kicker, so I imagine they're pretty pleased with how it worked out


----------



## KINGofKINGS

b_ack51 said:


> Denver/San Diego game...
> 
> Can someone tell me how that came to be an "incomplete pass" and NOT a fumble?


An idiot ref couldn't swallow his whistle and let it go until they had a conference.
[/quote]

I got that part...but how would that be considered an incomplete pass if there was NO forward movement of the ball? Even Shanahan knew that was a fumble....
[/quote]

It shouldn't have been. Either the ref was too blind or too out of position to make that call.
[/quote]

Yeah but then they reviewed it and still said it was a forward movement and incomplete pass.

Either way, that was a fumble and denver lost that game.
[/quote]

you guys have it all wrong.... the ONLY reason it wasnt ruled a fumble was because Hercules (ed hocklee) blew the wistle dead (during play) when the ball hit the ground as an incomplete pass... all the review did was determine where the ball hit the ground and thats where it was spotted (on the 10)... The ref made a mistake... us humans do that once in a while-

gotta love jay cutler- picked him up Saturday on a trade that got me Jay and Thomas Jones for Carson Palmer and Steven Jackson.... Hes looking pretty damn good puttin up 40 both games-


----------



## ICEE

The bears beat the colts but lost to the panthers


----------



## 8o8P

KINGofKINGS said:


> Denver/San Diego game...
> 
> Can someone tell me how that came to be an "incomplete pass" and NOT a fumble?


An idiot ref couldn't swallow his whistle and let it go until they had a conference.
[/quote]

I got that part...but how would that be considered an incomplete pass if there was NO forward movement of the ball? Even Shanahan knew that was a fumble....
[/quote]

It shouldn't have been. Either the ref was too blind or too out of position to make that call.
[/quote]

Yeah but then they reviewed it and still said it was a forward movement and incomplete pass.

Either way, that was a fumble and denver lost that game.
[/quote]

you guys have it all wrong.... the ONLY reason it wasnt ruled a fumble was because Hercules (ed hocklee) blew the wistle dead (during play) when the ball hit the ground as an incomplete pass... all the review did was determine where the ball hit the ground and thats where it was spotted (on the 10)... The ref made a mistake... us humans do that once in a while-

gotta love jay cutler- *picked him up Saturday on a trade that got me Jay and Thomas Jones for Carson Palmer and Steven Jackson.... * Hes looking pretty damn good puttin up 40 both games-
[/quote]

that was robbery IMO.


----------



## r1dermon

Jewelz said:


> NE looked a lot better than I figured they would. Gotta give them props without golden boy! San Diego got ripped off but I was glad to see Denver win. Cutler sorta "punched the ball foward LOL". Colts looked like hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thank God Vinny was on! Can't wait for Philly to man handle the Dallas "Broke Back Mountain" Cowfags! Go Eagles!!!!!!


When Vinny missed that 30 yarder, I was screaming for his head.. wtf is his deal these last couple of years ? he's been missing a lot of short kicks. Remember the one in San Diego last year ?

Thank god for Reggie and Gonzo. I think it's really time for Marvin to consider calling it quits
[/quote]

Yeah Marvin just is not as good as he used to be. I think he should call it quits after this year. Who knows, he may turn it around though! Gonzalez looks super tough!!!! The Pats must have seen something going wrong with him when they got rid of him. San Diego last year







I still can't believe he missed that!!!
[/quote]

The Pats actually wanted to resign Vinatieri, I believe, they just couldn't come to an agreement.

But Gostkowski's a good kicker, so I imagine they're pretty pleased with how it worked out
[/quote]

damn right we did...unfortunately there's a thing called the salary cap...and even with guaranteed endorsements from a sleuth of high profile sponsors, he still wanted to pack up and leave. oh well, gotskowski is damn good, and his price tag is a lot more attractive.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

r1dermon said:


> What....no love for my Raiders!!!!!!
> 
> With such a strong passing attack...it is interesting that they decided to focus on the run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...Philly sucks and Donny boy will get his ass handed to him.


what? mcfadden isn't a strong running threat? im sure his agent was screaming for him to get the ball. anyway, oakland showed signs of life...sh*t, they might win 6 games this year!

oh, and if anderson doesn't lob two INT's, we're focusing on cleveland beating pittsburgh as one of the big upsets. damn i wish they coulda pulled it out.
[/quote]
I was being sarcastic. We only had 55 yards passing the entire game!

I was pissed that Fargus went down...I love to watch him play.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ICEE said:


> The bears beat the colts but lost to the panthers


I kind of expected one of those come from behind wins where Delhomme would throw the winning TD...but this was different.

You know another team that seems to be overlooked...the Buffalo Bills....


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> You know another team that seems to be overlooked...the Buffalo Bills....


No sh*t, I would've expected DannyBoy to be talking all sorts of smack right about now


----------



## TheWayThingsR

ICEE said:


> The bears beat the colts but lost to the panthers


Yeah, it would have been a win for the bears if Greg Olsen could hold on to a damn ball. Honestly, one of the better tight ends in the league and two lost fumbles????????? I guess after all his good games, he was bound to mess up.

Da Bears


----------



## r1dermon

yeah, good point. buffalo has me worried out here in the AFC east...they might take the division this year...we'll have to see how well cassel plays from here on, but buffalo has been playing downright scary football.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

8o8P said:


> Denver/San Diego game...
> 
> Can someone tell me how that came to be an "incomplete pass" and NOT a fumble?


An idiot ref couldn't swallow his whistle and let it go until they had a conference.
[/quote]

I got that part...but how would that be considered an incomplete pass if there was NO forward movement of the ball? Even Shanahan knew that was a fumble....
[/quote]

It shouldn't have been. Either the ref was too blind or too out of position to make that call.
[/quote]

Yeah but then they reviewed it and still said it was a forward movement and incomplete pass.

Either way, that was a fumble and denver lost that game.
[/quote]

you guys have it all wrong.... the ONLY reason it wasnt ruled a fumble was because Hercules (ed hocklee) blew the wistle dead (during play) when the ball hit the ground as an incomplete pass... all the review did was determine where the ball hit the ground and thats where it was spotted (on the 10)... The ref made a mistake... us humans do that once in a while-

gotta love jay cutler- *picked him up Saturday on a trade that got me Jay and Thomas Jones for Carson Palmer and Steven Jackson.... * Hes looking pretty damn good puttin up 40 both games-
[/quote]

that was robbery IMO.
[/quote]

well... if you look at the first two weeks it was... unfortunetly for me its a 17 week season... BUT I made the trade with the team that has won it the last two years (third year in our league)--- So to rob a dynasty, I am feelin pretty damn good today!


----------



## cobrafox46

98 yards...........F*CK!!!!


----------



## ICEE

go cowboys


----------



## ICEE

Romo. fails again


----------



## ChilDawg

Does he get TWO fumbles on the same play?


----------



## cobrafox46

Tony **** scores a TD for the Eagles!!!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## notaverage

Did this maybe just happen?????

Did he drop before running through the End Zone?

I can not BELIVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

notaverage said:


> Did this maybe just happen?????
> 
> Did he drop before running through the End Zone?
> 
> I can not BELIVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cocky mofo gets what he deserves.. but then again the cowboys were to dumb to pick it up.. so westbrook bails him out with a TD


----------



## ChilDawg

notaverage said:


> Did this maybe just happen?????
> 
> Did he drop before running through the End Zone?
> 
> I can not BELIVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DeSean Jackson, meet Leon Lett.


----------



## notaverage

Thanks god for Westbrook.
He sure as hell gets us out of a lot of trouble!!


----------



## Nick G

yeah, this is a good game. 
jackson gets a pass in my book, its his second game ever. 
and you KNOW that was the last time he ever does that


----------



## notaverage

I didnt realize that this will be the last Home opener that Dallas loses at this stadium.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Nick G said:


> yeah, this is a good game.
> jackson gets a pass in my book, its his second game ever.
> and you KNOW that was the last time he ever does that


Exactly, rookie mistake. Westbrook pounded it in, well hurled it in. No biggie.

EDIT: HAHAHAHAHA. Nevermind my statement, they just said he did the same sort of thing in a high school game where he did a swan dive from the five and landed a yard short of the endzone and got hit with a unsportsmanlike penalty!


----------



## Nick G

when mcnabb broke those tackles to fun for that first down, i think i woke up my neighbors. and their neighbors.
it ended up being only 3, but still, seems like so long when since he did something like that.


----------



## notaverage

Yeah....BOY!!

Its come back time!!!

Last 4 1/2 minutes.


----------



## mdmedicine

r1dermon said:


> What....no love for my Raiders!!!!!!
> 
> With such a strong passing attack...it is interesting that they decided to focus on the run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...Philly sucks and Donny boy will get his ass handed to him.


what? mcfadden isn't a strong running threat? im sure his agent was screaming for him to get the ball. anyway, oakland showed signs of life...sh*t, they might win 6 games this year!

oh, and if anderson doesn't lob two INT's, we're focusing on cleveland beating pittsburgh as one of the big upsets. damn i wish they coulda pulled it out.
[/quote]

37/41 dalas with 4:19 left...not what i expected.


----------



## Nick G

damn. nail biter right here.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Looks like Philly is going to have to run the 2min drill from beyond their 50....


----------



## Nick G

what a game
thats all i can say right now.


----------



## notaverage

All we need is to relax and play as normal...NO RUSHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn...
I have a shot and an extra beer next to me waiting for the outcome!

Why the F didnt he run that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Wow...2 sacks in a row..









OMG! A lateral?

Again...wow, what a shootout. I think either Westbrook or Romo deserves game MVP


----------



## Nick G

wow. 
this is the least pissed i have been after a loss in a while. they played well.
but it still hurts.


----------



## mdmedicine

Nick G said:


> wow.
> this is the least pissed i have been after a loss in a while. they played well.
> but it still hurts.


Romo looks like Charlie Baileygates.


----------



## ChilDawg

Hey, Chargers fans...you got jobbed out of a game, but it's okay because Hochuli is getting downgraded, whatever THAT means.

I jest. That was the absolute worst call that I've ever seen, and it couldn't have been overturned on replay, anyway.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Great game last night...but both teams should be concerned about their defense. Donny boy had a good game....up until the end....and then he looked like the same old McNabb we all know and love (Outside Philly that is!).



ChilDawg said:


> Hey, Chargers fans...you got jobbed out of a game, but it's okay because Hochuli is getting downgraded, whatever THAT means.
> 
> I jest. *That was the absolute worst call that I've ever seen*, and it couldn't have been overturned on replay, anyway.


Come on Chilli...you know the tuck rule play was much worse. They changed the ruling on the field!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways...it was a bad call....but that happens. And there is no way to overturn a call like that because once you blow the whistle the play is dead and players stop....you cant determine the outcome by what happens after that point.


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> Great game last night...but both teams should be concerned about their defense. Donny boy had a good game....up until the end....and then he looked like the same old McNabb we all know and love (Outside Philly that is!).


i hate to say it but i agree totally.


----------



## ChilDawg

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey, Chargers fans...you got jobbed out of a game, but it's okay because Hochuli is getting downgraded, whatever THAT means.
> 
> I jest. *That was the absolute worst call that I've ever seen*, and it couldn't have been overturned on replay, anyway.


Come on Chilli...you know the tuck rule play was much worse. They changed the ruling on the field!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways...it was a bad call....but that happens. And there is no way to overturn a call like that because once you blow the whistle the play is dead and players stop....you cant determine the outcome by what happens after that point.
[/quote]

I understand that, but a guy like Hochuli has to be taught to swallow his whistle and if that's not policy on this sort of play, they need to change that. Mollycoddling the QB only gets you so far--there's still going to be injuries (see Brady, Tom and Palmer, Carson). I think the idea that the ball needs to be blown dead on first impression just because it came off the hands of a QB is B.S. Let the play go, swallow the whistle, and then tell the Chargers that their runback was for naught if the play stands as you see it.


----------



## r1dermon

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey, Chargers fans...you got jobbed out of a game, but it's okay because Hochuli is getting downgraded, whatever THAT means.
> 
> I jest. *That was the absolute worst call that I've ever seen*, and it couldn't have been overturned on replay, anyway.


Come on Chilli...you know the tuck rule play was much worse. They changed the ruling on the field!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways...it was a bad call....but that happens. And there is no way to overturn a call like that because once you blow the whistle the play is dead and players stop....you cant determine the outcome by what happens after that point.
[/quote]

tuck rule is an established rule! they didn't change anything on the field, except the fact that they started enforcing it then and there. but dude, the pats got jobbed by the raiders way back dec 18th 1976. phantom roughing the passer call. call it payback. lol.

that hochuli call was worse than that, since it was absolutely the wrong call, the 100% concensus is that he fucked up. even HE agrees. he blew the ball dead on a fumble just before it changed posession.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

r1dermon said:


> tuck rule is an established rule! they didn't change anything on the field, except the fact that they started enforcing it then and there. but dude, the pats got jobbed by the raiders way back dec 18th 1976. phantom roughing the passer call. call it payback. lol.


That is complete bs and you know it. Brady had both hands on the ball when he got hit. They called it a fumble...and overturned it...that was crap. I could have lived with it if the ref missed the call and called it an incomplete pass....but they got it right and it got overturned....that is why it is so bad. And yes...I know the tuck rule...and I know why it was created....and the way it was used that day was not the spirit of the rule. And then Brady saying in an interview later that he was in the act of throwing. But whatever....Everyone knows who won that game....it just isnt reflected in the stats. The Raiders went into Boston and kicked the Patriots ass on their own field in a blizzard.


> that hochuli call was worse than that, since it was absolutely the wrong call, the 100% consensus is that he fucked up. even HE agrees. he blew the ball dead on a fumble just before it changed possession.


Hochuli's call happened in real time....it wasnt called a fumble and then overturned on review. That is why the tuck rule game was so bad. Ed's one of the best in the game and he made a mistake. I would rather have him in charge of a game then any other ref out there.


----------



## Jewelz

As long as we are going back in time and arguing about calls that happened over 6 years ago, any Bills fans have something to say about that Tennessee Titans kick-off return in the playoffs of 2000 I think - was it really a lateral ?

Anyone also want to take issue with the refs in US - USSR gold medal basketball controversy in the 1972 Olympics ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Jewelz said:


> As long as we are going back in time and arguing about calls that happened over 6 years ago, any Bills fans have something to say about that Tennessee Titans kick-off return in the playoffs of 2000 I think - was it really a lateral ?
> 
> Anyone also want to take issue with the refs in US - USSR gold medal basketball controversy in the 1972 Olympics ?


Your in Seattle right?

Time for me to take a road trip and kick someone in the nuts!

Oh...and no..it wasnt a lateral


----------



## Jewelz

Grosse Gurke said:


> As long as we are going back in time and arguing about calls that happened over 6 years ago, any Bills fans have something to say about that Tennessee Titans kick-off return in the playoffs of 2000 I think - was it really a lateral ?
> 
> Anyone also want to take issue with the refs in US - USSR gold medal basketball controversy in the 1972 Olympics ?


Your in Seattle right?

Time for me to take a road trip and kick someone in the nuts!

Oh...and no..it wasnt a lateral








[/quote]

Dude - come up here anytime, I'll even buy a beer







Feel free to kick me in the nuts but beware - I am training to be a cage fighter


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Jewelz said:


> As long as we are going back in time and arguing about calls that happened over 6 years ago, any Bills fans have something to say about that Tennessee Titans kick-off return in the playoffs of 2000 I think - was it really a lateral ?
> 
> Anyone also want to take issue with the refs in US - USSR gold medal basketball controversy in the 1972 Olympics ?


Your in Seattle right?

Time for me to take a road trip and kick someone in the nuts!

Oh...and no..it wasnt a lateral








[/quote]

Dude - come up here anytime, I'll even buy a beer







Feel free to kick me in the nuts but beware - *I am training to be a cage fighter*








[/quote]
Who isnt on this forum









My brother lives in Seattle...I will let you know next time I plan a trip.


----------



## Jewelz

Sounds good, dude


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Grosse Gurke said:


> As long as we are going back in time and arguing about calls that happened over 6 years ago, any Bills fans have something to say about that Tennessee Titans kick-off return in the playoffs of 2000 I think - was it really a lateral ?
> 
> Anyone also want to take issue with the refs in US - USSR gold medal basketball controversy in the 1972 Olympics ?


Your in Seattle right?

Time for me to take a road trip and kick someone in the nuts!

Oh...and no..it wasnt a lateral








[/quote]

Dude - come up here anytime, I'll even buy a beer







Feel free to kick me in the nuts but beware - I am training to be a cage fighter









[/quote]
*Who isnt on this forum*









My brother lives in Seattle...I will let you know next time I plan a trip.
[/quote]

Not me. I'm am becoming law enforcement. I will apply choke holds and make take downs with racially charged motives.


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> *Who isnt on this forum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother lives in Seattle...I will let you know next time I plan a trip.


not me.
whenever i get the urge to do physical activity i just lay down until it goes away


----------



## ProdigalMarine

TheWayThingsR said:


> Not me. I'm am becoming law enforcement. I will apply choke holds and make take downs with racially charged motives.


Don't forget to freely spray OC into the eyes of babies and effortlessly pull your sidearm on "raging" soccer moms.


----------



## Guest

Bills are looking primed for a playoff spot.

And not, it wasn't a lateral.


----------



## Jewelz

sh*t, Bob Sanders is out for 4-6 weeks. That blows


----------



## ICEE

Jewelz said:


> sh*t, Bob Sanders is out for 4-6 weeks. That blows


when is he healthy.. hes always hurt


----------



## Jewelz

Ready for Sunday's match-ups ?

Bumped for Liquid's return


----------



## r1dermon

hell yeah dude...patriots are gonna go 3-0, steelers are gonna get their asses kicked, and indy...i dont even know about indy...that team is f*cking weird this year...same with oakland.


----------



## Jewelz

Patriots are playing Miami ? Jeez your schedule is easy.. Joey Porter was already talking sh*t about Cassell


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> Patriots are playing Miami ? Jeez your schedule is easy.. Joey Porter was already talking sh*t about Cassell


He can do that tho, at his age and he can still blitz a 2 ton O-line faster then Brady can fake an ankle injury because belecheat ran out of video tape







.....

Wooooooooooooooo Go Steelers







... I have to admit, new found respect for both Mannings. Good to see a team that actually put in work and didn't need to cheat buck up and take the ring last year.


----------



## ICEE

r1dermon said:


> hell yeah dude...patriots are gonna go 3-0, steelers are gonna get their asses kicked, and indy...i dont even know about indy...that team is f*cking weird this year...same with oakland.


well lets see what Oakland does against buffalo.. they did beat KC but they are the worst team in football right now.. other then my Lions


----------



## notaverage

Liquid said:


> Patriots are playing Miami ? Jeez your schedule is easy.. Joey Porter was already talking sh*t about Cassell


He can do that tho, at his age and he can still blitz a 2 ton O-line faster then Brady can fake an ankle injury because belecheat ran out of video tape







.....

Wooooooooooooooo Go Steelers







... I have to admit, new found respect for both Mannings. Good to see a team that actually put in work and didn't need to cheat buck up and take the ring last year.
[/quote]

We will see....I'm inviting my buddy over who is a Steeler fan....Booo...Go Eagles...gonna have to have an Awesome offenseve line this weekend with the way Pitts. blitzes.

Westbrook will have to be utilized differently then he usually is.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Not me. I'm am becoming law enforcement. I will apply choke holds and make take downs with racially charged motives.


Don't forget to freely spray OC into the eyes of babies and effortlessly pull your sidearm on "raging" soccer moms.
:laugh:
[/quote]

I could have been a cop. Probably still can I got both an aunt and an uncle who have their gold shields. But this is probably the number one reason why I'm glad I chose a better paying profession. Tradesmen don't sue over a little choke session. They do fight back however :laugh: .

Which reminds me PM, you ever get in?


----------



## notaverage

By the way.
GO EAGLES!


----------



## Liquid

notaverage said:


> By the way.
> GO EAGLES!


Eagles look real good, they would have won that game if Mcnab didn't pump fake that hand off. Good chance the eagles make something happen this year.


----------



## notaverage

That would be my luck that they do....My wife constantly busts my balls and says this is gonna be the year they do something....Reason she says that is she is due around the time of Superbowl....I told her if she goes in labor and they are in it I hope she understands I wont be there for her.....J/k obviously.


----------



## Liquid

notaverage said:


> That would be my luck that they do....My wife constantly busts my balls and says this is gonna be the year they do something....Reason she says that is she is due around the time of Superbowl....I told her if she goes in labor and they are in it I hope she understands I wont be there for her.....J/k obviously.


f*ck







well they do got tv's in the hospital, just have one hooked up in the delivery room. "breeeeeeeaaaaAAAATH TOUCH DOWN WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Liquid

how bout dem bengals


----------



## Liquid

notaverage said:


> Patriots are playing Miami ? Jeez your schedule is easy.. Joey Porter was already talking sh*t about Cassell


He can do that tho, at his age and he can still blitz a 2 ton O-line faster then Brady can fake an ankle injury because belecheat ran out of video tape







.....

Wooooooooooooooo Go Steelers







... I have to admit, new found respect for both Mannings. Good to see a team that actually put in work and didn't need to cheat buck up and take the ring last year.
[/quote]

We will see....I'm inviting my buddy over who is a Steeler fan....Booo...Go Eagles...gonna have to have an Awesome offenseve line this weekend with the way Pitts. blitzes.

Westbrook will have to be utilized differently then he usually is.
[/quote]

Polamalamalamalu's as healthy as ever, McNab better go back to running the ball


----------



## Liquid

How bout that Joey Porter, Cassel







. See that, take away all that video tape, Tom Bradey runs and hides and they got nothing







.


----------



## b_ack51

Liquid said:


> how bout dem bengals :laugh:


I guess you're not watching the game. Its close.


----------



## ICEE

more like how bout dem Raiders


----------



## b_ack51

damn NE is getting lit up by ronnie brown. f*ck why did i put in their defense.



b_ack51 said:


> how bout dem bengals :laugh:


I guess you're not watching the game. Its close.
[/quote]

F that, steve smith stepped out 3 yds before the 1st down marker.


----------



## Jewelz

So, is it official now that the Patriots suck ?


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> damn NE is getting lit up by ronnie brown. f*ck why did i put in their defense.


 Idk but cassel got lit up twice by Porter :laugh:


----------



## b_ack51

Liquid said:


> damn NE is getting lit up by ronnie brown. f*ck why did i put in their defense.


 Idk but cassel got lit up twice by Porter :laugh:
[/quote]

Bengals are up by 4.


----------



## ICEE

Jewelz said:


> So, is it official now that the Patriots suck ?


just as much as the colts


----------



## Liquid

Whats that a preview of this years superbowl coming up in 15? Philly vs. Pittsburgh?









Giants got this, hands down. Cinci defense is a joke..


----------



## ICEE

lions at 4:30









can we get a road win.. proabbaly not


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Well at least nobody can blame the Pats loss on Brady being out.

Ronnie Brown, 4 on the ground and 1 passing!


----------



## Liquid

TOUCHDOWN bengals lose nothing to see here


----------



## ICEE

thanks for the play by play.


----------



## b_ack51

Liquid said:


> lions at 4:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can we get a road win.. proabbaly not


i'm hoping kitna has a good game.


----------



## b_ack51

damn f*ck sh*t c*ck

wish the bengals would have gone for that TD in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> damn f*ck sh*t c*ck
> 
> wish the bengals would have gone for that TD in the 4th quarter.










TOUCHDOWN bengals lose, nothing to see here :laugh: .

Actually I was hoping they would, hurry up and lose spare the OT


----------



## ChilDawg

I would not want to trade lives with Charles Tillman right now...yikes.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Aside from Charles Tillman, I wouldnt want to be the Bears Organization in Chicago since we got rid of Griese and he just kicked our ass with over 400 yards passing and 2 tds.

EDIT: I think we solved the quarterback controversy, too bad he's on the Bucs now.


----------



## ChilDawg

TheWayThingsR said:


> Aside from Charles Tillman, I wouldnt want to be the Bears Organization in Chicago since we got rid of Griese and he just kicked our ass with over 400 yards passing and 2 tds.
> 
> EDIT: I think we solved the quarterback controversy, too bad he's on the Bucs now.


When's the last time anyone wanted to be the organization in Chicago? (Besides, apparently, the Vikings, when they stole the Chicago model for f*cking up the QB position this offseason, and made it gloriously worse by pursuing but not pursuing Favre.) But, yeah, the Griese thing is pretty bad...it wasn't hard to see that he was better than Rex.


----------



## r1dermon

did anyone see ronnie brown score 5 f*cking TD's...


----------



## Guest

ICEE said:


> more like how bout dem Raiders


Ya how about them :laugh:

I didn't put Brown in for Fantasy football, an MoJo isnt even playing









Bills will take the AFC East.


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> more like how bout dem Raiders


Ya how about them :laugh: My Bills looked HORRIBLE all game and still pulled out a W









I didn't put Brown in for Fantasy football, an MoJo isnt even playing









Bills will take the AFC East.
[/quote]

the raiders blew it


----------



## Liquid

Goddam that philly D, Burgers having a hell of a time getting off. CBS trying to call the game in the third in a 4 point game as usually







.Eagles are gonna run out of steam in the forth and the Steelers will take it


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> more like how bout dem Raiders


Ya how about them :laugh:

I didn't put Brown in for Fantasy football, an MoJo isnt even playing









Bills will take the AFC East.
[/quote]

it's possible...bills look pretty good this year. pats D looked like sh*t today...offense not terrible, and a bum call kinda shifted the momentum of the game early on...either way, you can't let up that many points to miami...and ronnie brown...IS A BEAST!


----------



## Liquid

see that take worthlessburger out and we start moving the ball, time for him to go







.....


----------



## Jewelz

ICEE said:


> So, is it official now that the Patriots suck ?


just as much as the colts








[/quote]

true


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> Goddam that philly D, Burgers having a hell of a time getting off. CBS trying to call the game in the third in a 4 point game as usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Eagles are gonna run out of steam in the forth and the Steelers will take it


wrong.. 15-6


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> Goddam that philly D, Burgers having a hell of a time getting off. CBS trying to call the game in the third in a 4 point game as usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Eagles are gonna run out of steam in the forth and the Steelers will take it


wrong.. 15-6
[/quote]

you mean 13-6







that was no safety , that ball was deflected. Either way its still going to be Pittsburgh/Philly in the superbowl


----------



## ICEE

you mean cowboys and steelers.. nah steelers wont make it


----------



## mori0174

That was a safety Liquid. His knee was on the ground before he even tossed the ball. The Steelers offense was abysmal anyhow..


----------



## notaverage

Liquid said:


> Goddam that philly D, Burgers having a hell of a time getting off. CBS trying to call the game in the third in a 4 point game as usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Eagles are gonna run out of steam in the forth and the Steelers will take it


hahaha...thats what my buddy said too. He left my house upset and his wife drove him home. hahaha

That was a low scoring game! I esxpected more from both teams.

MAN I hope Westbrook isnt injured too badly!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> So, is it official now that the Patriots suck ?


just as much as the colts








[/quote]

true








[/quote]

I think something is wrong with Peyton...


----------



## ICEE

or the dolphins system fits chad better


----------



## ICEE

cowboys look like the best team in the NFL


----------



## MiGsTeR

I really miss alan faneca.. I can't believe the Steelers didn't sign him


----------



## Nick G

my favorite moment:


----------



## Liquid

Nick G said:


> my favorite moment:


nah mine was when he ran head first right into the blitz yelling "f*ck it, might as well". Sure signs of a true jager man


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol--- the dolphins system fits chad better??? did anyone notice ronnie brown had 5 td's yesterday... was Pennington even playing?? lol---


----------



## KINGofKINGS

TheWayThingsR said:


> Aside from Charles Tillman, I wouldnt want to be the Bears Organization in Chicago since we got rid of Griese and he just kicked our ass with over 400 yards passing and 2 tds.
> 
> EDIT: I think we solved the quarterback controversy, too bad he's on the Bucs now.


what??? If my memory serves right griese had all last year to prove himself--- and lets not forget people he threw the ball 67 times!!! thats right... 67!!! how can you not reach 400 yards when throwing 67 times??? Bears have noone to blame but themselves... having double digit leads in both the last two weeks late in the third quarters and losing both games.... sucky sucky


----------



## ChilDawg

So, um, is Lane Kiffin finally getting fired in the next few minutes? Or will it be another week of Kiffin avoiding Al Davis?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

fired!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Not fired!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3603082


----------



## KINGofKINGS

oops, lol- I just saw him on espnnews in a press conference--- I guess one should never assume-


----------



## Jewelz

Fired !

http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_10529691?source=most_viewed


----------



## Liquid

why would they fire him now, I thought the raiders were supposed to lose







more like a customary tradition... Like the lions losing on thanksgiving


----------



## ChilDawg

Liquid said:


> why would they fire him now, I thought the raiders were supposed to lose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more like a customary tradition... Like the lions losing on thanksgiving


The only problem I have with that post is the part where you say "on thanksgiving". Matt Millen built that team to lose every week, darn it!









They basically fired him now to embarrass him further...he wouldn't sign a resignation letter this summer because, well, who would do that when they get a severance package? (And don't give me Marshall from HIMYM, because he, well, is not real.) I think the whole Raidahs organization is little more than a circus at this point...and this did nothing to combat that notion. I apologize, GG, but Al Davis has gotta go at this point...or he needs to turn over the organization to someone who has run a bed and breakfast actual experience and talent.


----------



## ChilDawg

Now he's speaking like he hasn't been told. Who the f*ck called this press conference, Lane Kiffin?


----------



## b_ack51

ChilDawg said:


> Now he's speaking like he hasn't been told. Who the f*ck called this press conference, Lane Kiffin?











This guy did.


----------



## ChilDawg

b_ack51 said:


> Now he's speaking like he hasn't been told. Who the f*ck called this press conference, Lane Kiffin?



View attachment 171779


This guy did.
[/quote]

Sounds about right...


----------



## Bawb2u

Note to Patriots: Re-schedule 3/4 speed Defensive practice for Thursday NOT SUNDAY!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol--- the dolphins system fits chad better??? did anyone notice ronnie brown had 5 td's yesterday... was Pennington even playing?? lol---


When you look at it a little closer, Chad was the reason why Ronnie Brown got those 5TDs. Going 17/20 @ 220, he drove the offense down the field and gave the ball to Ronnie when they were within the 10.

Just look at the Miami play-by-play, Chad and Ricky did most of the heavy work, and Ronnie just ran it in.

Miami/NE Play-by-Play


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Just saw the line for the Jets/Chargers game...Chargers by 7.5....WTF?

Even with Brett in NY, no one has faith in the jets...except me.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Anybody else notice Chad Johnson isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


----------



## Nick G

TheWayThingsR said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Ocho Cinco isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


fixed


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Ocho Cinco isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


fixed








[/quote]

I think I need to fix that better. (You missed an Ocho Cinco there, brother.)


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Just saw the line for the Jets/Chargers game...Chargers by 7.5....WTF?
> 
> Even with Brett in NY, no one has faith in the jets...except me.


your not the only one, I got my money on jets over the chargers. I like underdogs and I'm impressed with farva given the short notice transition.


----------



## Nick G

ChilDawg said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Ocho Cinco isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


fixed








[/quote]

I think I need to fix that better. (You missed an Ocho Cinco there, brother.)
[/quote]
yeah... im no editor i guess


----------



## Liquid

TheWayThingsR said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Johnson isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


chad johnson's ego is too big for his bridges, you'll have that with a guy that play's with a mouth full of gold teeth.


----------



## Nick G

Liquid said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Johnson isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


chad johnson's ego is too big for his bridges, *you'll have that with a guy that play's with a mouth full of gold teeth*.
[/quote]
yeah id have to agree with that.

wish i wasnt at work tonight, id really like to be watching this game. hopefully i can catch the second half.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> Just saw the line for the Jets/Chargers game...Chargers by 7.5....WTF?
> 
> Even with Brett in NY, no one has faith in the jets...except me.


your not the only one, I got my money on jets over the chargers. I like underdogs and I'm impressed with farva given the short notice transition.
[/quote]

+1.

So its you, me and like one other member on here that likes the Jets.


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> Just saw the line for the Jets/Chargers game...Chargers by 7.5....WTF?
> 
> Even with Brett in NY, no one has faith in the jets...except me.


your not the only one, I got my money on jets over the chargers. I like underdogs and I'm impressed with farva given the short notice transition.
[/quote]

+1.

So its you, me and like one other member on here that likes the Jets.
[/quote]
im an eagles fan first off.... but my AFC team is the Jets, so add me to that list. 
im not sure why i like them, probably the underdog thing.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Just saw the line for the Jets/Chargers game...Chargers by 7.5....WTF?
> 
> Even with Brett in NY, no one has faith in the jets...except me.


your not the only one, I got my money on jets over the chargers. I like underdogs and I'm impressed with farva given the short notice transition.
[/quote]

+1.

So its you, me and like one other member on here that likes the Jets.
[/quote]

Lets just say I don't like the Chargers


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Way to go Favre! Way to throw that pick to Cromartie!

F**king douche!

EDIT:

F**KER DID IT AGAIN! THROW IN CLEMENS!!!!


----------



## Guest

I like the way that the AFC East is developing


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Way to go Favre! Way to throw that pick to Cromartie!
> 
> F**king douche!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> F**KER DID IT AGAIN! THROW IN CLEMENS!!!!










not looking good for farv


----------



## ProdigalMarine

goddamn it favre! sacked for 12? jesus!

I WANT CHAD BACK IN NY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G

all i need is leon washing to accumulate 5 more points however he wants... so that in my other FF league i dont go 0-3


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Brett Mr. INT Favre is a f**king ball hog! Stop throwing the F**KING BALL! Run the goddamn ball!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

GODDAMN IT!!! REDZONE!

RUN THE GODDAMN BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!

JESUS! He got sacked!


----------



## r1dermon

ProdigalMarine said:


> So, is it official now that the Patriots suck ?


just as much as the colts








[/quote]

true








[/quote]

I think something is wrong with Peyton...
[/quote]

um, no, i think buffalo and new england are tossups for 1 and 2...jets and miami can fight it out for last place rights. no way in hell is miami going to be #2 in the afc east this year...they were lucky to face a patriots D that was completely out of focus. next time around it wont be as easy for them, patriots hadn't lost in 21-22 games...mentality is that they'll just show up and win...now that they know that aint the case, and tom brady isn't gonna save them...they'll step it up.

i do think buffalo is gonna take the division...but it's still early. hopefully im wrong.


----------



## r1dermon

ProdigalMarine said:


> So, is it official now that the Patriots suck ?


just as much as the colts








[/quote]

true








[/quote]

I think something is wrong with Peyton...
[/quote]

um, no, i think buffalo and new england are tossups for 1 and 2...jets and miami can fight it out for last place rights. no way in hell is miami going to be #2 in the afc east this year...they were lucky to face a patriots D that was completely out of focus. next time around it wont be as easy for them, patriots hadn't lost in 21-22 games...mentality is that they'll just show up and win...now that they know that aint the case, and tom brady isn't gonna save them...they'll step it up.

i do think buffalo is gonna take the division...but it's still early. hopefully im wrong.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

I have lost all respect for Favre! F**k him and his hall of fame possibilities!

Jets D=dismal tonight!
Favre=ball hog! run the goddamn ball Brett! Maybe you'll get a win out of it!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

ProdigalMarine said:


> I have lost all respect for Favre! F**k him and his hall of fame possibilities!
> 
> Jets D=dismal tonight!
> Favre=ball hog! run the goddamn ball Brett! Maybe you'll get a win out of it!


hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!

Favre sucks balls and has for years. He has one good season and everyone thinks his last 5 years were a fluke. There was no way he was going to come in late, learn a new system, and win games. The only reason they got him was to fill seats and sell jerseys.

I actually feel bad for Jet fans..................oh wait............Im a Raider fan................welcome to my world!


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> I have lost all respect for Favre! F**k him and his hall of fame possibilities!
> 
> Jets D=dismal tonight!
> Favre=ball hog! run the goddamn ball Brett! Maybe you'll get a win out of it!


hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!

Favre sucks balls and has for years. He has one good season and everyone thinks his last 5 years were a fluke. There was no way he was going to come in late, learn a new system, and win games. The only reason they got him was to fill seats and sell jerseys.

I actually feel bad for Jet fans..................oh wait............Im a Raider fan................welcome to my world!
[/quote]








Hell hath no fury like a Raiders fan.


----------



## b_ack51

ProdigalMarine said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Johnson isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


I would disagree with half of this statement, Palmer is great but yes Chad hasn't had a good start to this year. The O-line also isn't helping Palmer out either.


----------



## r1dermon

go patriots!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

b_ack51 said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Johnson isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


I would disagree with half of this statement, Palmer is great but yes Chad hasn't had a good start to this year. The O-line also isn't helping Palmer out either.
[/quote]

Is there another Carson Palmer playing this year that I dont know about? Palmer is far from great thus far. In 3 games he has 514 yards, 1 TD and 3 INT and a rating of 63.8. He's ranked 22 among active starting QBs. Palmer's line does blow. He has 9 sacks and only 7 QB have the same or more. Of those 7, 5 of them have still thrown for more yards and TDs and only 2 of them have more INTs. Maybe he's the reason 'Ocho Cinco' sucks this year.


----------



## b_ack51

TheWayThingsR said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Johnson isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


I would disagree with half of this statement, Palmer is great but yes Chad hasn't had a good start to this year. The O-line also isn't helping Palmer out either.
[/quote]

Is there another Carson Palmer playing this year that I dont know about? Palmer is far from great thus far. In 3 games he has 514 yards, 1 TD and 3 INT and a rating of 63.8. He's ranked 22 among active starting QBs. Palmer's line does blow. He has 9 sacks and only 7 QB have the same or more. Of those 7, 5 of them have still thrown for more yards and TDs and only 2 of them have more INTs. Maybe he's the reason 'Ocho Cinco' sucks this year.
[/quote]

Obviously you haven't kept up with Palmer who has been in the top 5 QBs of the NFL for the last couple years. Also top 3 when Brady and Manning were top 2 a few years back.

The Bengals are struggling this year with the O-line. Also remember that one of those games he had bad yards there was 40-80mph winds going on and took out half the power in Ohio.

Funny that someone from Chicago is dissing a good quarterback. Your last good QB was what, 1984?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

b_ack51 said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Johnson isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


I would disagree with half of this statement, Palmer is great but yes Chad hasn't had a good start to this year. The O-line also isn't helping Palmer out either.
[/quote]

Is there another Carson Palmer playing this year that I dont know about? Palmer is far from great thus far. In 3 games he has 514 yards, 1 TD and 3 INT and a rating of 63.8. He's ranked 22 among active starting QBs. Palmer's line does blow. He has 9 sacks and only 7 QB have the same or more. Of those 7, 5 of them have still thrown for more yards and TDs and only 2 of them have more INTs. Maybe he's the reason 'Ocho Cinco' sucks this year.
[/quote]

Obviously you haven't kept up with Palmer who has been in the top 5 QBs of the NFL for the last couple years. Also top 3 when Brady and Manning were top 2 a few years back.

The Bengals are struggling this year with the O-line. Also remember that one of those games he had bad yards there was 40-80mph winds going on and took out half the power in Ohio.

Funny that someone from Chicago is dissing a good quarterback. Your last good QB was what, 1984?
[/quote]

Obviously you havent kept up with the name of the thread. The Official *2008-2009* NFL Thread. I'm not talking about the last couple years, I'm talking about THIS YEAR. And it didnt start out with me 'dissing' him, but rather Ocho Cinco. I then came to the conclusion that Ocho Cinco may be doing poor because his QB is doing poor. There is no doubt that Palmer has been good in the past. But get into the now, this is a new season if you haven't heard.


----------



## b_ack51

TheWayThingsR said:


> Anybody else notice Chad Johnson isn't doing sh*t this year? I know Palmer isn't exactly great, but Johnson hasn't produced anything.


I would disagree with half of this statement, Palmer is great but yes Chad hasn't had a good start to this year. The O-line also isn't helping Palmer out either.
[/quote]

Is there another Carson Palmer playing this year that I dont know about? Palmer is far from great thus far. In 3 games he has 514 yards, 1 TD and 3 INT and a rating of 63.8. He's ranked 22 among active starting QBs. Palmer's line does blow. He has 9 sacks and only 7 QB have the same or more. Of those 7, 5 of them have still thrown for more yards and TDs and only 2 of them have more INTs. Maybe he's the reason 'Ocho Cinco' sucks this year.
[/quote]

Obviously you haven't kept up with Palmer who has been in the top 5 QBs of the NFL for the last couple years. Also top 3 when Brady and Manning were top 2 a few years back.

The Bengals are struggling this year with the O-line. Also remember that one of those games he had bad yards there was 40-80mph winds going on and took out half the power in Ohio.

Funny that someone from Chicago is dissing a good quarterback. Your last good QB was what, 1984?
[/quote]

Obviously you havent kept up with the name of the thread. The Official *2008-2009* NFL Thread. I'm not talking about the last couple years, I'm talking about THIS YEAR. And it didnt start out with me 'dissing' him, but rather Ocho Cinco. I then came to the conclusion that Ocho Cinco may be doing poor because his QB is doing poor. There is no doubt that Palmer has been good in the past. But get into the now, this is a new season if you haven't heard.
[/quote]

Holy sh*t you're a real person, I just thought you were random computer postings.

I also forgot we only judge football players for one year instead of their CAREER.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

b_ack51 said:


> *Holy sh*t you're a real person, I just thought you were random computer postings.*
> 
> I also forgot we only judge football players for one year instead of their CAREER.


Ok....... Well back on topic.

Carson Palmer sucks _this year._

(I'm also well aware that my QB is subpar, that's why I pick on QBs that are suppose to be good)


----------



## ChilDawg

Memo to Detroit: You can start winning again. The bad [at his job!] man is gone now. You started to revert to your Fontes-ian "glory" last year (strong start, bad finish!), but I can respect wanting Millen gone enough to go into the tank. I would like you to fail two more times this year, but other than that, start playing past your potential.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

ChilDawg said:


> Memo to Detroit: You can start winning again. The bad [at his job!] man is gone now. You started to revert to your Fontes-ian "glory" last year (strong start, bad finish!), but I can respect wanting Millen gone enough to go into the tank. I would like you to fail two more times this year, but other than that, start playing past your potential.


Yeah but Ford still owns the team.


----------



## ChilDawg

TheWayThingsR said:


> Memo to Detroit: You can start winning again. The bad [at his job!] man is gone now. You started to revert to your Fontes-ian "glory" last year (strong start, bad finish!), but I can respect wanting Millen gone enough to go into the tank. I would like you to fail two more times this year, but other than that, start playing past your potential.


Yeah but Ford still owns the team.
[/quote]

True, but you notice that this firing (or whatever) came soon after Junior attacked the man? That can't be a coincidence...maybe he'll run the team better than his dad has.


----------



## b_ack51

TheWayThingsR said:


> *Holy sh*t you're a real person, I just thought you were random computer postings.*
> 
> I also forgot we only judge football players for one year instead of their CAREER.


Ok....... Well back on topic.

Carson Palmer sucks _this year._

(I'm also well aware that my QB is subpar, that's why I pick on QBs that are suppose to be good)
[/quote]

Leave me alone, I'm cranky this year cause the Bengals are sucking this bad.

Yes this year he isn't doing to well. (Palmer or OchoCinco) But Palmer did have a descent week last week against the Giants, it would have been better if the OLine could have blocked alittle.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

This dropped backa ways. Bump


----------



## Grosse Gurke

ChilDawg said:


> True, but you notice that this firing (or whatever) came soon after Junior attacked the man? That can't be a coincidence...maybe he'll run the team better than his dad has.


Isnt Jr the one that wanted Matt in the first place? Anyways...screw Detroit...any team that has one of the greatest running backs ever to play the game quit rather then play another season and keeps the worst GM in the league 5 years longer then they should have.....doesnt deserve to have a good team.

I guarantee a win for the Raiders this week!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Grosse Gurke said:


> True, but you notice that this firing (or whatever) came soon after Junior attacked the man? That can't be a coincidence...maybe he'll run the team better than his dad has.


Isnt Jr the one that wanted Matt in the first place? Anyways...screw Detroit...any team that has one of the greatest running backs ever to play the game quit rather then play another season and keeps the worst GM in the league 5 years longer then they should have.....doesnt deserve to have a good team.

I guarantee a win for the Raiders this week!
[/quote]

ah, Barry Sanders. We'll never know the full potential of the ability he had.


----------



## Liquid

TheWayThingsR said:


> *Holy sh*t you're a real person, I just thought you were random computer postings.*
> 
> I also forgot we only judge football players for one year instead of their CAREER.


Ok....... Well back on topic.

Carson Palmer sucks _this year._

[/quote]

sucked last year too







or how bout that year when that Steel curtain broke his knee


----------



## Demon Darko

All I know is my Colts aren't looking too hot so far.


----------



## Jewelz

Slytooth13 said:


> All I know is my Colts aren't looking too hot so far.


That is AWESOME !!!


----------



## Demon Darko

^ Thanks bro. Always said hat if they won the superbowl, i'd get the tat. They win, I had the tat by midnight that night.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Its game time @ 1!

Old man brett vs old man Kurt.

Unless Clemens gets some playtime in NY and as much as I hate to say it, but I think Arizona is going to take this










I'll be surprised if its a ground game, Jones v. Cardinal D and James v. Jets D.


----------



## r1dermon

Slytooth13 said:


> All I know is my Colts aren't looking too hot so far.


thats ballzy...that team has a history of abandoning it's fans...


----------



## Demon Darko

r1dermon said:


> All I know is my Colts aren't looking too hot so far.


thats ballzy...that team has a history of abandoning it's fans...
[/quote]
I don't really care what the team does or doesn't do. They've been my team since 97' good or bad.


----------



## Jewelz

Slytooth13 said:


> All I know is my Colts aren't looking too hot so far.


thats ballzy...that team has a history of abandoning it's fans...
[/quote]
I don't really care what the team does or doesn't do. They've been my team since 97' good or bad.
[/quote]

Me too, since '94 - good ole Jim Harbaugh/Marshall Faulk years


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Slytooth13 said:


> All I know is my Colts aren't looking too hot so far.


thats ballzy...that team has a history of abandoning it's fans...
[/quote]
I don't really care what the team does or doesn't do. They've been my team since 97' good or bad.
[/quote]

I think he means the whole baltimore/indianapolis thing


----------



## Jewelz

TheWayThingsR said:


> All I know is my Colts aren't looking too hot so far.


thats ballzy...that team has a history of abandoning it's fans...
[/quote]
I don't really care what the team does or doesn't do. They've been my team since 97' good or bad.
[/quote]

I think he means the whole baltimore/indianapolis thing
[/quote]

They're not going anywhere anytime soon - not with the brand new stadium that just opened and hosting the Super Bowl in 4 years


----------



## Nick G

damn cardinals BLOW.
and the jets are not letting them forget it right now.

go eagles tonight.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Nick G said:


> damn cardinals BLOW.
> and the jets are not letting them forget it right now.
> 
> *go eagles tonight.*












Go (unlikely to win) BEARS!


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Its game time @ 1!
> 
> Old man brett vs old man Kurt.
> 
> Unless Clemens gets some playtime in NY and as much as I hate to say it, but I think Arizona is going to take this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be surprised if its a ground game, Jones v. Cardinal D and James v. Jets D.


Well at least Jets defense are making up for last week.. Then again they are playing the cardinals









Suure why not, Raiders over chargers tonight.

And as long as our crackheaded O-line can defend Rothliturkeyburger tomorrow night, Steelers will take 1st in the north where they belong..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> Well at least Jets defense are making up for last week.. Then again they are playing the cardinals


No kidding but you're right. Its the "explosive" Cardinals!


----------



## ICEE

Ravens will beat the Steelers Liquid


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Whats the possibility of Brady Quinn starting after todays game?

VERY LIKELY!


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> Ravens will beat the Steelers Liquid :nod:


Say it a few more times, maybe it'll happen







. Last time they played Steelers murdered them like 37-7


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> Well at least Jets defense are making up for last week.. Then again they are playing the cardinals


No kidding but you're right. *Its the "explosive" Cardinals!*
[/quote]
i think it may be more like explosive diarrhea


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> Ravens will beat the Steelers Liquid :nod:


Say it a few more times, maybe it'll happen :laugh: . Last time they played Steelers murdered them like 37-7








[/quote]

who cares about last time.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> Well at least Jets defense are making up for last week.. Then again they are playing the cardinals


No kidding but you're right. *Its the "explosive" Cardinals!*
[/quote]
i think it may be more like explosive diarrhea
[/quote]

Well in true Jet fashion, they fall off in the 2nd half. Perhaps if old Brett runs the ball to give his arm and the D a little break and run down the clock, they can maybe win the game...


----------



## Nick G

damn i switch to watching the mets loose and they suddenly made it a game.
think i still would rather watch the mets loose (hopefully)


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> Ravens will beat the Steelers Liquid :nod:


Say it a few more times, maybe it'll happen :laugh: . Last time they played Steelers murdered them like 37-7








[/quote]

who cares about last time.








[/quote]

I do, considering eagle d just got done beating the crap out of our o







. Let me enjoy my pie before the game







Not worried about it, the ravens aren't half the team the eagles are this year


----------



## ICEE

ProdigalMarine said:


> Well at least Jets defense are making up for last week.. Then again they are playing the cardinals


No kidding but you're right. *Its the "explosive" Cardinals!*
[/quote]
i think it may be more like explosive diarrhea
[/quote]

Well in true Jet fashion, they fall off in the 2nd half. Perhaps if old Brett runs the ball to give his arm and the D a little break and run down the clock, they can maybe win the game...
[/quote]

Brett just keep passing those TD's. I have him in 2 fantasy leagues


----------



## Jewelz

What's up with the Jets unis ?


----------



## ICEE

it made them play better







old school


----------



## Demon Darko

Liquid said:


> Ravens will beat the Steelers Liquid :nod:


Say it a few more times, maybe it'll happen :laugh: . Last time they played Steelers murdered them like 37-7








[/quote]
I wouldn't put ANY money on the steelers this year. Couldn't handle the Titans.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Apparently Old Man Favre can still do it. He set a Jets TD record.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/football/...ap.html?cnn=yes


----------



## Nick G

wow
cowboys beat by the redskins.


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> wow
> cowboys beat by the redskins.


ya wow


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ICEE said:


> wow
> cowboys beat by the redskins.


ya wow
[/quote]

Ditto that thought.









So where was the Cowboys ground game?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Bear Down, Chicago Bears
Make every play, clear the way to victory!

Bear Down, Chicago Bears
Put up a fight with a might so fearlessly!

We'll never forget the way you thrilled the nation
With your T-formation

Bear Down, Chicago Bears
And let them know why you're wearing the crown!

You're the pride and joy of Illinois,
Chicago Bears, Bear Down!!


----------



## Nick G




----------



## TheWayThingsR

Nick G said:


>


That was a close one. On hell of a hold off at the goal line. I think it would have been a way different game if you guys had Westbrook and we had DT Tommie Harris. But I don't think the outcome would have changed


----------



## ICEE

that game was boring and sucked.


----------



## Nick G

the eagles without westbrook are extremely unimpressive.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

ICEE said:


> that game was boring and sucked.


You're an idiot, it was within a touchdown the whole way. I have yet to see you say anything important on this NFL thread.


----------



## Liquid

Nick G said:


> the eagles without westbrook are extremely unimpressive.


I don' think its McNabs fault. He's extremely accurate. He's either got to take some ass off of those throws or his receivers have to learn how to catch. Great opening drive Jackson, but wtf when he can't even catch a pr and gives it right back at the 20 yard line.. Eagles should have won that, I guess kudo's to da bears for being on their game














.


----------



## Nick G

no, i think mcnabb played well, and Jackson played well also. I think the problem was, without a legitimate ground threat, they could just cover the pass, and for the first half i think we had like 30 rushing yards, about the same as the bears.
all respect to the bears, but Westbrook wouldn't miss on the 1 like that. 
the eagles just have to work some things out, hopefully get curtis and westbrook back. im not too worried. Bears are a good team.......... now if the same thing happens next week to the redskins, ill be pissed.


----------



## MiGsTeR

MNF!! GO Steelers!!!


----------



## Nick G

MiGsTeR said:


> MNF!! GO Steelers!!!


agreed.


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> MNF!! GO Steelers!!!


WooHoo!







for the thumb!


----------



## Liquid

Nick G said:


> no, i think mcnabb played well, and Jackson played well also. I think the problem was, without a legitimate ground threat, they could just cover the pass, and for the first half i think we had like 30 rushing yards, about the same as the bears.
> all respect to the bears, but Westbrook wouldn't miss on the 1 like that.
> the eagles just have to work some things out, hopefully get curtis and westbrook back. im not too worried. Bears are a good team.......... now if the same thing happens next week to the redskins, ill be pissed.


tell me about it, I like Willie Parker but I definitely miss Bettis.


----------



## Nick G

i miss the bus...
and im not even a steelers fan.
that guy was fun to watch.


----------



## ICEE

MiGsTeR said:


> MNF!! GO Steelers!!!


Go Ravens.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I see the Ravens winning tonight( I could care less really).... that D of theirs is scary--- They will make Big Ben their Big Bitch!!


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> I see the Ravens winning tonight( I could care less really).... that D of theirs is scary--- They will make Big Ben their Big Bitch!!


I agree.

waits for Liquids response.


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> I see the Ravens winning tonight( I could care less really).... that D of theirs is scary--- They will make Big Ben their Big Bitch!!


I agree.

waits for Liquids response.
[/quote]








Lies, all lies..

The O-line either protects Ben for little more then 2 seconds or Ben figures remembers how to scramble to the side instead of right into the blitz like a drunken fool.

Baaaaah, we're talking the ravens here







we're good tonight. Remember your not playing with eagle d and raven d will always be second to steeler d


----------



## MiGsTeR

Nick G said:


> i miss the bus...
> and im not even a steelers fan.
> that guy was fun to watch.


I do miss the bus.. I can't wait till Steelers and Giants game.. Ama be there.. Woopee


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> I see the Ravens winning tonight( I could care less really).... that D of theirs is scary--- They will make Big Ben their Big Bitch!!


I agree.

waits for Liquids response.
[/quote]








Lies, all lies..

The O-line either protects Ben for little more then 2 seconds or Ben figures remembers how to scramble to the side instead of right into the blitz like a drunken fool.

Baaaaah, we're talking the ravens here :laugh: we're good tonight. Remember your not playing with eagle d and raven d will always be second to steeler d








[/quote]

your full of sh*t.


----------



## ICEE

told ya liquid. what now


----------



## Nick G

liquid
whats going on with the offense?
its sad to watch.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Steelers got so much bad shiet going on.. Big ben injured from neck down... Fast willie is out.. Now mendenhall hurt his shoulder.. I think they only got 2 starting o line playing.. They got linemen, line backers shiet even corner backs injured.. Am missing the old school steelers I came to love... Some part of me wants big ben to kinda get injured so he'll be out for a few weeks and rest and let byron play..

Edit..

TD!!!!!! Haha..


----------



## TheWayThingsR

What a turn around.

haha. I didnt know there was an actual unsportsmanlike conduct penalty for having multiple players doing the Lambeau leap.


----------



## Nick G

damn, i leave for two minutes and its 17-14
hell yeah


----------



## ICEE

you want the steelrs?


----------



## Liquid

what are you guys smoking crack?







Fucked around and woke up a sleeping dragon WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HEY ROTHLISBURGERWITHCRACK WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WE'RE THE GUYS IN YELLOOOOOOW AND BLAAACK WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MiGsTeR

No matter how bad our offense might seem... Steelers will never loose its great defense.. WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> No matter how bad our offense might seem... Steelers will never loose its great defense.. WOOOOOOOOOOOO


Tomlin needs to continue to get into burgers ass for the rest of the season, I'm getting tired of all his belly aching he eithers puts out or go play something else like ping pong. No more ass surgeries and no more dumb ass mistakes and smiling into the camera like a f*cking idiot.


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> you want the steelrs?


yeah i like the steelers... they are gritty.... plus i hate ray lewis. so rooting for the steelers was easy. 
but in all honesty... i dont really care that much.


----------



## Liquid

What happened Ice







parties just getting started..


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> What happened Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parties just getting started..


to bad hines didnt score.. hes on my fantasy team


----------



## Nick G

holmes and steelers D both are on my fantasy team, and both scored. 
sweet.


----------



## Liquid

Bettis would have been in there 3 plays ago. Whatever fg's better then nothing.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Wow davis is out too?


----------



## Liquid

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PUSH THESE MUTHERFUCKERS BACK


----------



## ICEE




----------



## MiGsTeR

Stop missing those %$%##$ tackles....


----------



## Nick G

this may be in roethlisbergers hands
scratch that
it will be.


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PUSH THESE RAVENS IN THE ENDZONE


fixed


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> this may be in roethlisbergers hands
> scratch that
> it will be.


f*cking scarey


----------



## MiGsTeR

Lets go steeeleeerrssss.........


----------



## Liquid

its gonna be in reeds hands because rothlisburgers p*ssy hurts



MiGsTeR said:


> Lets go steeeleeerrssss.........


lol sorry MiG I'm still pissed off at that first interception.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid said:


> Lets go steeeleeerrssss.........


lol sorry MiG I'm still pissed off at that first interception.
[/quote]

Yea.. He gave a little smirk too.. Am just hoping that our defense will bail us out again


----------



## Liquid

thats it, Its over







nothing like beating first to take first but thanks for keeping our spot warm for us


----------



## MiGsTeR

And its good!


----------



## Guest

Liquid said:


> thats it, Its over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing like beating first to take first but thanks for keeping our spot warm for us


Congrats on being in the worst Division in the NFL.


----------



## Nick G

congratz gents


----------



## Liquid

DannyBoy17 said:


> thats it, Its over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing like beating first to take first but thanks for keeping our spot warm for us


Congrats on being in the worst Division in the NFL.
[/quote]

pfff yeah right until we end up sending someones prettyboy qb to the hospital, go back to Ottawa.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

DannyBoy17 said:


> thats it, Its over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing like beating first to take first but thanks for keeping our spot warm for us


Congrats on being in the worst Division in the NFL.
[/quote]

Ha, I thought that was the NFC North? Oh man.... da bears.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Steelers have so many injuries.. I'm glad they won, but it's going to be tough from here on out. 
Danny, some might say the Steelers division is the worst in the NFL

But in some ways it is the best


----------



## Liquid

besides when was the last time Buffalo won a superbowl


----------



## Jewelz

Darn, I was hoping it'd be a tie. When was the last time a game ended in a tie ? Probably more than 5 years ago.

The only time I saw a game end in a tie was sometime in the mid-90s.. I know the Redskins were one of the teams


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> Darn, I was hoping it'd be a tie. When was the last time a game ended in a tie ? Probably more than 5 years ago.
> 
> The only time I saw a game end in a tie was sometime in the mid-90s.. I know the Redskins were one of the teams


Last game to end in a tie was a 2002 Steelers/Falcons game 34-34, I don't know about the Redskins tho.

Btw that would have sucked


----------



## MiGsTeR

With steelers running a little low on backs. We are happy to bring back davenport... Semi big - He will do wonders for pitts!! He also can catch the ball and has decent speed


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> With steelers running a little low on backs. We are happy to bring back davenport... Semi big - He will do wonders for pitts!! He also can catch the ball and has decent speed


when is Parker gonna be healthy again?


----------



## Jewelz

MiGsTeR said:


> With steelers running a little low on backs. We are happy to bring back davenport... Semi big - He will do wonders for pitts!! He also can catch the ball and has decent speed


Yeah but he should mix in a toilet sometime...shitting in closets is a bad habit


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol, yeah hes so talented that 4 weeks went by in the season and noone wanted him--- maybe they could have gotten benson instead??


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Didnt the Bengals recently pick up Benson? Maybe he can get a BUI and DUI in a period of 2 weeks while with them. Oh and not produce besides one yard pickups.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Im not sure if anyone else got this feeling....but the Bangles look like a team that is defeated before it even takes the field. I have never seen a team with such an "I couldnt give a sh*t less" look the entire game. It was like they were just going through the motions....


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not sure if anyone else got this feeling....but the Bangles look like a team that is defeated before it even takes the field. I have never seen a team with such an "I couldnt give a sh*t less" look the entire game. It was like they were just going through the motions....


you'll have that when you have two idiots on a team that think they're "elite" and above the team.


----------



## ChilDawg

TheWayThingsR said:


> Didnt the Bengals recently pick up Benson? Maybe he can get a BUI and DUI in a period of 2 weeks while with them. Oh and not produce besides one yard pickups.


What's sad is that won't even put him on the top ten leaderboard for bad behavior in Cincinnati THIS DECADE. Not to mention the all-time top ten DUI list...

Seriously, Joey Porter just sacked Matt Cassel AGAIN. He's up to four for that game. That's sick.

(CC Sabathia and his two missing periods and one missing no-hitter are looking up to Joey Porter for his skill in getting stats reversed _ex post facto_.)


----------



## b_ack51

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not sure if anyone else got this feeling....but the Bangles look like a team that is defeated before it even takes the field. I have never seen a team with such an "I couldnt give a sh*t less" look the entire game. It was like they were just going through the motions....


sh*t I always got that feeling watching the Raiders for the last 10 years.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

gotta be tough B_ack..... basically like skippin a whole football season-


----------



## r1dermon

hahaha...oh man, not sure about those pats this week...might be a SF domination. we'll see if our D got their heads out of their ass.

hey what do you guys think about this new flexible schedule thing they're doing? basically if you suck for 10 weeks, and you're on a night game, they can switch you out for someone who's a surprise team or whatever, someone good...

i kinda like it...itll take away all those gay MNF games that happen throughout the season.


----------



## ChilDawg

r1dermon said:


> hahaha...oh man, not sure about those pats this week...might be a SF domination. we'll see if our D got their heads out of their ass.
> 
> hey what do you guys think about this new flexible schedule thing they're doing? basically if you suck for 10 weeks, and you're on a night game, they can switch you out for someone who's a surprise team or whatever, someone good...
> 
> i kinda like it...itll take away all those gay MNF games that happen throughout the season.


Don't know that it's fair to the paying fans whose game got switched on them from Monday night to Sunday afternoon or vice versa. Is there a way they can be reimbursed for more than their ticket cost for this?


----------



## r1dermon

doubt it...it is kind of shitty that they only give like 6-10 day notice as well...i guess on the ticket it says "dates and times subject to change...blah blah blah"...comes with the game...i guess only buy MNF tickets for teams you know are gonna be good. lol.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

b_ack51 said:


> Im not sure if anyone else got this feeling....but the Bangles look like a team that is defeated before it even takes the field. I have never seen a team with such an "I couldnt give a sh*t less" look the entire game. It was like they were just going through the motions....


sh*t I always got that feeling watching the Raiders for the last 10 years.








[/quote]
The difference is that we try....we just suck!


----------



## ChilDawg

r1dermon said:


> doubt it...it is kind of shitty that they only give like 6-10 day notice as well...i guess on the ticket it says "dates and times subject to change...blah blah blah"...comes with the game...i guess only buy MNF tickets for teams you know are gonna be good. lol.


Okay, that's soo lame, but I think you're right about the "dates and times subject to change". They really should buy back the tickets (or trade them for another good home date, or something, and, hey, food's on us)...it's not like they won't sell out. Sometimes when I look at the NFL, I see just another large corporation that doesn't give a damn about its workers and customers.


----------



## r1dermon

ChilDawg said:


> doubt it...it is kind of shitty that they only give like 6-10 day notice as well...i guess on the ticket it says "dates and times subject to change...blah blah blah"...comes with the game...i guess only buy MNF tickets for teams you know are gonna be good. lol.


Okay, that's soo lame, but I think you're right about the "dates and times subject to change". They really should buy back the tickets (or trade them for another good home date, or something, and, hey, food's on us)...it's not like they won't sell out. Sometimes when I look at the NFL, I see just another large corporation that doesn't give a damn about its workers and customers.
[/quote]

haha, that's what they are man! they're just a huge business. they'll make SO much more money having big matchups on monday and sunday nights. ads will be a premium every single week. sponsors will be paying out their ears. and tickets will all stay the same price, but now they'll really have a reason to switch the dates and times. i think it's pretty crazy these days how you can't go to a game and get a beer for less than 7 dollars. it's become a rich persons past-time, only the filthy rich or the seriously in-debt can afford to go to the games. hah.

same with baseball (well, up here anyway, in boston, tickets for anything except the bruins is gonna run you assloads of money).


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Im not sure where you guys have been but they did their "flex" schedule all last season with Sunday Night games..... And there is no 6-7 day notice... isnt it more like 3-4 days- Last year it seemed they did it during the second half of the season(after they could figure out whos good) and usually decided on a game like the Wed before Sun??... thats how I remembered it anyway...

... didnt know they were doing it with Monday Night games now?? You guys sure on this?? I can see re scheduling games that happen on the same day but a Monday nt game getting switched to a Sunday sounds iffy... article???


----------



## r1dermon

oh yeah, it's only on sundays...good call...

from the patriots website:



> Please Note: The NFL will utilize "flexible scheduling" on Sundays in Weeks 11-17. Flexible scheduling will ensure quality matchups in all NFL Sunday time slots in those weeks and give teams a chance to play their way onto primetime and into the late-afternoon 4:15 PM ET time slot on CBS and FOX.
> 
> For each of the flexible scheduling weeks with the exception of Week 17, the NFL will announce the start times of games on Sundays no later than 12 days prior to that weekend. To ensure a Sunday night game and doubleheader games with playoff implications in Week 17, the flexible scheduling decision for that Sunday may be made on six days notice.


----------



## Jewelz

Warren Sapp let Al Davis have it

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/8636486...P&GT1=39002


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Well.... thats good and deserved.... now someone should let Warren have it!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

My top watch games for today:

Skins/Eagles @ 1...Westbrook will play and devour that Skins D. Goodbye Portis, Hello Westbrook!
Giants/Seahawks @ 1...Shouldn't have suspended Plexico, but I think they can win it still.
Bills/Cardinals @ 4...Run it Marshawn, run it! (Not a buffalo fan but the man can run!)










EDIT: LOL! I'm watching the "Mayne Event" on NFL Countdown. This sh*t is hilarious, Bolt as a NFL WR! "My thumb didn't even touch the button...."


----------



## notaverage

Come on eagles!!!!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Bear Down, Chicago Bears
Make every play, clear the way to victory!

Bear Down, Chicago Bears
Put up a fight with a might so fearlessly!

We'll never forget the way you thrilled the nation
With your T-formation

Bear Down, Chicago Bears
And let them know why you're wearing the crown!

You're the pride and joy of Illinois,
Chicago Bears, Bear Down!!​


----------



## ProdigalMarine

The GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG-men are 4-0!








19/25, 267yds and 2 TDs; Go Eli! Woo woo for Brandon Jacobs, Mr. Moss and the GGGGGGGGGGG-men D!

What happened to Philly, Kris? The Skins just walked all over them ALL day.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Bills are looking like they're hurting against the Cards. 21 - 7 in the 2nd.

Miami took another surprising against the Chargers


----------



## Nick G




----------



## notaverage




----------



## ProdigalMarine

ProdigalMarine said:


> Bills will take the AFC East.


That statement is surprisingly possible. The Patriots have fallen off cloud 9, and the Jets "revamped" O was the same as last year, except Mr. INT is at the helm.

I think Buffalo and Miami will be #1 and 2 in the AFC East....see, the Jets should've kept Chad! F**K Brett!
[/quote]

I stand by this statement, and it looks like its going to possibly happen. POSSIBLY, if the Bills win against the Cards (looks like its NOT going to happen)


----------



## TheWayThingsR

ProdigalMarine said:


> That statement is surprisingly possible. The Patriots have fallen off cloud 9, and the Jets "revamped" O was the same as last year, except Mr. INT is at the helm.
> 
> I think Buffalo and Miami will be #1 and 2 in the AFC East....see, the Jets should've kept Chad! F**K Brett!


I stand by this statement, and it looks like its going to possibly happen. POSSIBLY, if the Bills win against the Cards (looks like its NOT going to happen)
[/quote]

Even after his franchise record setting performance? I think he's still got it, but then again I never doubted he did.


----------



## Liquid

eagles lose to the skins? bungles are only down by a td with the cowboys?? what the hells going on in the world today


----------



## ChilDawg

Nice job with beating Indianapolis, Texans. I'm sorry, Sage Rosenfels...that was a great QB performance down the stretch.


----------



## Guest

Bills


----------



## swack

Watch out for them steelers, banged up and still getting wins. Not pretty wins, but in the AFC, its looking like an open playing field


----------



## iLucas

My thoughts;

Steelers O-line is in shambles, ben wont make it midway thru the season

i was sooooo hoping that natti would trounce on the little Dgirls, because Dallas secondary is so suspect

Skins, well i do believe that we are well on our way to 13-3 seeing as though J-Cam just passed Joe Theisman's record for most consecutive Completions, and PLUEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, someone tell donovann McScab to stop crying about how he should have Won....

The uhhh so-called Gman streak will end once they play some quality teams outside of thier New Jersey/York Staidum

I'll be at the rams game on sunday


----------



## Nick G

iLucas said:


> My thoughts;
> 
> Steelers O-line is in shambles, ben wont make it midway thru the season
> 
> i was sooooo hoping that natti would trounce on the little Dgirls, because Dallas secondary is so suspect
> 
> Skins, well i do believe that we are well on our way to 13-3 seeing as though J-Cam just passed Joe Theisman's record for most consecutive Completions, and PLUEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, someone tell donovann McScab to stop crying about how he should have Won....
> 
> The uhhh so-called Gman streak will end once they play some quality teams outside of thier New Jersey/York Staidum
> 
> I'll be at the rams game on sunday


are you a fan of the rams?
because u talk smack about all the teams, i hope that u arent a fan of the team that got laid out by the giants and the eagles. 
if your a redskins fan, i hope your enjoying it now, cus ur team was the whipping boy of the NFC east for who knows how long.


----------



## iLucas

Nick G said:


> My thoughts;
> 
> Steelers O-line is in shambles, ben wont make it midway thru the season
> 
> i was sooooo hoping that natti would trounce on the little Dgirls, because Dallas secondary is so suspect
> 
> Skins, well i do believe that we are well on our way to 13-3 seeing as though J-Cam just passed Joe Theisman's record for most consecutive Completions, and PLUEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, someone tell donovann McScab to stop crying about how he should have Won....
> 
> The uhhh so-called Gman streak will end once they play some quality teams outside of thier New Jersey/York Staidum
> 
> I'll be at the rams game on sunday


are you a fan of the rams?
because u talk smack about all the teams, i hope that u arent a fan of the team that got laid out by the giants and the eagles. 
if your a redskins fan, i hope your enjoying it now, cus ur team was the whipping boy of the NFC east for who knows how long.
[/quote]

LOL no, i am not a rams fan. And ummm can you refresh my memory, i've been redskins fan my whole life, but when is the most recent time that you can think of where the skins were the "whippingboy" of the NFC East, because i recall:

The cowboys havent won a playoff game since Dec. 28, 1996

the eagles have been to the playoffs 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, but have only been to the super bowl 2 and not won once:
In Super Bowl 15, Oakland 27, Philadelphia 10.
In Super Bowl 39, New England 24, Philadelphia 21

And the Giants Were A wild card in the playoffs in 2007, 2005,2003, and 2001 was the last year they were decent

Gimmie a break dude LOL


----------



## Nick G

im not trying to be an ass, im just saying, come in here talking smach when ur team has had 3 winning seasons in the since 10, dont expect that fact to be forgotten. 
hats off to them this year, they are showing a lot of heart.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

TheWayThingsR said:


> That statement is surprisingly possible. The Patriots have fallen off cloud 9, and the Jets "revamped" O was the same as last year, except Mr. INT is at the helm.
> 
> I think Buffalo and Miami will be #1 and 2 in the AFC East....see, the Jets should've kept Chad! F**K Brett!


I stand by this statement, and it looks like its going to possibly happen. POSSIBLY, if the Bills win against the Cards (looks like its NOT going to happen)
[/quote]

Even after his franchise record setting performance? I think he's still got it, but then again I never doubted he did.
[/quote]

yeah really, the guy goes out and is now breaking records 4 and 5 games into his ny jet career and you still cant find anything good to say about the guy??? Im sure if he leads the Jets to a Superbowl win, you would still find something shitty to say--

im lovin the NFL this year tho thats for sure.... I dont remember a time recently it was so wide open--?


----------



## Liquid

swack said:


> Watch out for them steelers, banged up and still getting wins. Not pretty wins, but in the AFC, its looking like an open playing field


Steelers have the afc hands down, Bens just got to get smacked around a bit to get in the zone. Wtf's up with dem eagles tho







I thought the skins would get slaughtered.


----------



## ChilDawg

iLucas said:


> And the Giants Were A wild card in the playoffs in 2007, 2005,2003, and 2001 was the last year they were decent


Huh. They weren't decent and they still won the f*cking Super Bowl, ever heard of it? They also went 10-1 on the road, barely lost to the 16-0 Patriots in the regular season and then beat them in the f*cking Super Bowl, ever heard of it?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

iLucas said:


> My thoughts;
> 
> Steelers O-line is in shambles, ben wont make it midway thru the season
> 
> i was sooooo hoping that natti would trounce on the little Dgirls, because Dallas secondary is so suspect
> 
> Skins, well i do believe that we are well on our way to 13-3 seeing as though J-Cam just passed Joe Theisman's record for most consecutive Completions, and PLUEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, someone tell donovann McScab to stop crying about how he should have Won....
> 
> The uhhh so-called Gman streak will end once they play some quality teams outside of thier New Jersey/York Staidum
> 
> I'll be at the rams game on sunday


Whoa there Champ! Last year was decent until you decided to f*ck up that wild card game and do ABSOLUTELY NOTHING until the 4th.

I'll give it to Portis, he's having a great start to the season, same with Campbell and his WRs. Jim Zorn *HAS EFFECTIVELY* used those offensive talents that you do have, but you guys need to start off hotter. This whole "coming from behind to win it" can only last so long.

Stop hating on the Gmen! They're coming off a superbowl win and doing great this season. That first game with the 'skins was horrible. That game with STL...well, whatever but Cinncy and Seattle games were "suppose" to be good ones. The Giants D came through big, Eli and his offense are playing close to their peak.

Come week 9 and we'll see how strong the 'skins are.


----------



## iLucas

ChilDawg said:


> My thoughts;
> 
> Steelers O-line is in shambles, ben wont make it midway thru the season
> 
> i was sooooo hoping that natti would trounce on the little Dgirls, because Dallas secondary is so suspect
> 
> Skins, well i do believe that we are well on our way to 13-3 seeing as though J-Cam just passed Joe Theisman's record for most consecutive Completions, and PLUEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, someone tell donovann McScab to stop crying about how he should have Won....
> 
> The uhhh so-called Gman streak will end once they play some quality teams outside of thier New Jersey/York Staidum
> 
> I'll be at the rams game on sunday


Whoa there Champ! Last year was decent until you decided to f*ck up that wild card game and do ABSOLUTELY NOTHING until the 4th.

I'll give it to Portis, he's having a great start to the season, same with Campbell and his WRs. Jim Zorn *HAS EFFECTIVELY* used those offensive talents that you do have, but you guys need to start off hotter. This whole "coming from behind to win it" can only last so long.

Stop hating on the Gmen! They're coming off a superbowl win and doing great this season. That first game with the 'skins was horrible. That game with STL...well, whatever but Cinncy and Seattle games were "suppose" to be good ones. The Giants D came through big, Eli and his offense are playing close to their peak.

Come week 9 and we'll see how strong the 'skins are.
[/quote]

hey guys i'm not hating on the giants, i'm just defending against somone saying the skins were a "whippingboy"... *EVERY ONE KNOWS; THE NFC EAST IS THE MOST DOMINANT DIVISION IN THE NFL*


----------



## Nick G

they were an automatic win on the eagles schedule for the past 10 years. 
it wasnt always a win, but it was always seen that way.
how does that not make you a whippingboy.


----------



## iLucas

Nick G said:


> they were an automatic win on the eagles schedule for the past 10 years.
> it wasnt always a win, but it was always seen that way.
> how does that not make you a whippingboy.


Redskins Vs. Eagles 
76/66

all time record, hmmm, get into the positive range in wins against a franchise and i'll entertain the thought


----------



## Nick G

since 98 eagles are 12-8 vs the redskins
and since 98 skins are 22-38 in the division.


----------



## Nick G

i agree, it hardly makes u the eagles whippingboy, but thats almost a 50% fail rate in the division, so there is some truth to what i say.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I would like to apologize to all the Saint fans out there. In my family...we bet Sunday night and Monday night games against the spread. Over the years my Uncle Don has been nicknamed "The Cooler" because he has the worst luck when he is on the pic. If you loose a game...you pick the next game. Last year Don lost 16 weeks in a row. Let me say that again.....he picked 32 losers in a row. Well he is not on that kind of pace this year....but he is close....and he picked the Saints last night. Normally that would be a good pick....but he also pressed which is going double or nothing. It was obvious that the combination of Dons pick...and him pressing...was just too much for the Saints to overcome.

What an insane game last night! I took Minnesota in all my bets simply because Don picked the Saints and it was a serious rollercoaster from start to finish. First I looked dead....then I was up 13 (with the points)...then Bush is killing me....then the missed field goal and pass interference at the end. I dont know about you...but I thought it was a fun game to watch!


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would like to apologize to all the Saint fans out there. In my family...we bet Sunday night and Monday night games against the spread. Over the years my Uncle Don has been nicknamed "The Cooler" because he has the worst luck when he is on the pic. If you loose a game...you pick the next game. Last year Don lost 16 weeks in a row. Let me say that again.....he picked 32 losers in a row. Well he is not on that kind of pace this year....but he is close....and he picked the Saints last night. Normally that would be a good pick....but he also pressed which is going double or nothing. It was obvious that the combination of Dons pick...and him pressing...was just too much for the Saints to overcome.


that is hysterical, so you just bet the opposite of whatever he is betting?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Nick G said:


> I would like to apologize to all the Saint fans out there. In my family...we bet Sunday night and Monday night games against the spread. Over the years my Uncle Don has been nicknamed "The Cooler" because he has the worst luck when he is on the pic. If you loose a game...you pick the next game. Last year Don lost 16 weeks in a row. Let me say that again.....he picked 32 losers in a row. Well he is not on that kind of pace this year....but he is close....and he picked the Saints last night. Normally that would be a good pick....but he also pressed which is going double or nothing. It was obvious that the combination of Dons pick...and him pressing...was just too much for the Saints to overcome.


that is hysterical, so you just bet the opposite of whatever he is betting?
[/quote]
Yup......It is a proven method. Over the course of a year....you are assured at least a 75% win rate.


----------



## ChilDawg

That was an amazing game last night...was almost rooting for a loss so Childress could be fired (nice two minute drill and good idea punting to Bush the THIRD time, jackass!), but I'm pretty satisfied with a Vikings win. Antoine Winfield is my new idol.


----------



## Nick G

i am upset i didnt watch it, i watched that redsox game instead... i was rooting for the angels (but i didnt really care), but it still turned out to be an amazing game...


----------



## ChilDawg

Yeah, but this one was historical...Antoine Winfield put together a game that hadn't been seen since 1982 and the whole game had the most f*cking randomness of certain types that the NFL had ever seen. I wanna see what Reali has to say about the stat guys for that game...they were REALLY digging.


----------



## Jewelz

Hochuli blow another call last night ?

Jim Rome is talking about it now


----------



## ChilDawg

Jewelz said:


> Hochuli blow another call last night ?
> 
> Jim Rome is talking about it now


It wasn't actually Guns this time...his guys missed a face mask on the play where Kardashian put it on the ground...Saints shoulda kept the ball. Payton thinks Guns missed a couple others, and he's probably right.


----------



## ChilDawg

Oh, yeah, I guess A.D. fumbled a ball that wasn't given away based on a somewhat specious argument. I'd like to hear what Guns had to say there again...he kind of trailed off and stopped at the end of his statement.


----------



## Jewelz

Oh, I saw those plays.. the facemask was missed but AP's knee was on the ground before he fumbled


----------



## ChilDawg

Jewelz said:


> Oh, I saw those plays.. the facemask was missed but AP's knee was on the ground before he fumbled


But that wasn't the call...it was kind of coming out of his hand at the time, but his hand was still covering the ball, so it was okay, or something like that. It was really a bizarre explanation...I mean, I'm obviously okay with it, as it was a close call, but I don't quite understand what he was starting to explain before he stopped talking!


----------



## Jewelz

Isn't it funny thought how a ref is elevated now to a celebrity status ? Wonder if he's blowing calls unpurpose, to generate publicity. I mean noone talks about a ref who gets every call right. Maybe he'll get a supplement contract out of this or someone will want to release his workout tapes. Wonder if he can pull girls just by introducing himself at this stage of his career. If he hasn't already banged Lindsay Lohan, I am shocked


----------



## boiler149

man the saints kill themselves last nite


----------



## ChilDawg

Jewelz said:


> Isn't it funny thought how a ref is elevated now to a celebrity status ? Wonder if he's blowing calls unpurpose, to generate publicity. I mean noone talks about a ref who gets every call right. Maybe he'll get a supplement contract out of this or someone will want to release his workout tapes. Wonder if he can pull girls just by introducing himself at this stage of his career. If he hasn't already banged Lindsay Lohan, I am shocked


Actually, she's gay this week. Check back next month to see if Guns turned her.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

On the fumble...the ball was coming away from his body...but he clearly had it secured by his hand when his knee hit the ground. So that call was correct. The facemask....come on.....it certainly wasnt the cause of the fumble. Yes it was missed...but so are a dozen holding calls a game....or in the case of one of the Bush run backs...a block in the back. But who cares...the fumble was the issue...and the guy just needed to secure the ball better.


----------



## CichlidAddict

ChilDawg said:


> That was an amazing game last night...was almost rooting for a loss so Childress could be fired (nice two minute drill and good idea punting to Bush the THIRD time, jackass!), but I'm pretty satisfied with a Vikings win. Antoine Winfield is my new idol.


Crazy game for sure. I can't stand Childress, but in his defense he called for it to be punted out of bounds. The punter just screwed it up.
And man there were some vicious hits on both sides last night. A few of them would make great animated gifs.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Bump. Are you ready for some football!?

Two games I am looking forward to most:

*New England at San Diego* (It means a whales vagina) -I have SD as my defense. They havent produced much, but hopefully they can stop the Pats O.

*Chicago at Atlanta * - Atlanta is a good team, but we've been taking down the tougher teams so far, IND and PHI. If we can stop Northern Illinois University's own Michael Turner, we should be good.

EDIT: And did anybody catch that the Chiefs are looking to get rid of Gonzalez? Guess they don't have room for their 9 time pro bowler anymore. Getting rid of the only good thing they have.


----------



## EZmoney

^^^ yep... I'm checking my fantasy lineup at the moment!

I can't decide who I should start at QB - McNabb (vs 49ers) or Matt Schaub (vs Miami)


----------



## ProdigalMarine

TheWayThingsR said:


> EDIT: And did anybody catch that the Chiefs are looking to get rid of Gonzalez? Guess they don't have room for their 9 time pro bowler anymore. Getting rid of the only good thing they have.


News to me. 
I'm watching NFL Countdown on ESPN right now.

Jets/Bangels today, Giants/Browns monday.

Not many games interest me this week, except maybe the Panthers/Bucs game.


----------



## EZmoney

^^ Gonzalez is going up for trade...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Well, Mr. INT decides to fumble the ball...Way to go f**ker!


----------



## ChilDawg

Congrats to the Bears for finding an exciting way to lose to the Falcons, LOL. That finish was amazing...Jenkins catches one deep down the sideline with ONE FREAKING SECOND remaining, and then Jason Elam, who missed the put-away FG, made the game winner.

Between that, St. Louis knocking off the Skins in Haslett's debut and the Vikings winning in the final seconds on the strength of Longwell also making a redemptive FG (not to mention Miami losing in the final seconds to Houston), this first slate was the wildest in a looooong time!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^You are from Illinois, correct?

That was a crushing defeat in what should have been a win. Coverage wouldnt have been blown on that last pass play if tillman were in.


----------



## ChilDawg

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^You are from Illinois, correct?
> 
> That was a crushing defeat in what should have been a win. Coverage wouldnt have been blown on that last pass play if tillman were in.


I am, but I grew up in a household and family of Vikings fans, so they're my team.


----------



## EZmoney

gamgenius said:


> ^^^ yep... I'm checking my fantasy lineup at the moment!
> 
> I can't decide who I should start at QB - McNabb (vs 49ers) or Matt Schaub (vs Miami)


OH man, I think that I'm gonna regret not using Schaub.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Way to lose 'skins! Way to lose!

See what happens when you play catch-up? Where's iLouise?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

gamgenius said:


> ^^^ yep... I'm checking my fantasy lineup at the moment!
> 
> I can't decide who I should start at QB - McNabb (vs 49ers) or Matt Schaub (vs Miami)


OH man, I think that I'm gonna regret not using Schaub.
[/quote]

That's too bad. I'm glad I have Andre Johnson in one of my leagues. 178 yards and a TD (From Schaub, haha)


----------



## ProdigalMarine

I'm predicting Cardinals by 3.


----------



## swack

You win


----------



## ProdigalMarine

swack said:


> You win


I would've if the damn cowboys didn't make that FG putting the game into OT. Lucky "too many players on the field" call!


----------



## Nick G

Patriots are getting pummeled.
dallas lost..... what a way to lose for them
fuckin eagles finally figured out how to play in the 4th quarter.
skins lost. 
now cleveland has to figure out how to win to keep the nfc east competitive.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^You are from Illinois, correct?
> 
> That was a crushing defeat in what should have been a win. Coverage wouldnt have been blown on that last pass play if tillman were in.


Well... Id love to agree with you but unless you turned the game on in the 4th the Bears had no business winning that game.... Totally outplayed by Atlanta on both sides of the ball and sp teams..... aside from Elam missing the chip shot that would have put the game away anyways.... I wish he would have made that fg... that way Kyle would have never put together and wasted that great drive at the end--- tough one to take but 3-3 and still in first with 3 home games in a row now.... heres to 6-3 in 3 weeks...


----------



## boiler149

go saints!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well... Id love to agree with you but unless you turned the game on in the 4th the Bears had no business winning that game.... Totally outplayed by Atlanta on both sides of the ball and sp teams..... aside from Elam missing the chip shot that would have put the game away anyways.... I wish he would have made that fg... that way Kyle would have never put together and wasted that great drive at the end--- tough one to take but 3-3 and still in first with 3 home games in a row now.... heres to 6-3 in 3 weeks...


Still though.....what the hell are you guys doing squib kicking. I havent watched a lot of Chicago...but is your special teams defense that bad that you dont kick it deep? The squib was Atlantas only chance. This loss has got to sting in Chicago....however that division is so weak....your probably right that it wont matter in the end.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^You are from Illinois, correct?
> 
> That was a crushing defeat in what should have been a win. Coverage wouldnt have been blown on that last pass play if tillman were in.


Well... Id love to agree with you but unless you turned the game on in the 4th the Bears had no business winning that game.... Totally outplayed by Atlanta on both sides of the ball and sp teams..... aside from Elam missing the chip shot that would have put the game away anyways.... I wish he would have made that fg... that way Kyle would have never put together and wasted that great drive at the end--- tough one to take but 3-3 and still in first with 3 home games in a row now.... heres to 6-3 in 3 weeks...
[/quote]

Yeah totally outplayed by ONE td and 5 FGs..... We kept them out of the end zone all day except once.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Grosse Gurke said:


> ^You are from Illinois, correct?
> 
> That was a crushing defeat in what should have been a win. Coverage wouldnt have been blown on that last pass play if tillman were in.


Well... Id love to agree with you but unless you turned the game on in the 4th the Bears had no business winning that game.... Totally outplayed by Atlanta on both sides of the ball and sp teams..... aside from Elam missing the chip shot that would have put the game away anyways.... I wish he would have made that fg... that way Kyle would have never put together and wasted that great drive at the end--- tough one to take but 3-3 and still in first with 3 home games in a row now.... heres to 6-3 in 3 weeks...
[/quote]

Yeah totally outplayed by ONE td and 5 FGs..... We kept them out of the end zone all day except once.
[/quote]

riiiiiiiiiiiiight, and I bet your one of those bear fans that screams they should be "6-0" right??? ... just like they should have been down 21-0 in the first qtr yesterday- face it man, until the 4th that game was PITIFUL yesterday--- the offense needs to open things up and play like that from the get go and not when they are down and about to run out of time.... olson and hester need to be on the field together for 90% of the plays imo- they create mismatches all over the field-

caught a good discussion on sirius sports radio a few mins ago....

Worst team in NFL history.... down to the Bunguls and Detroit... Tough argument- Cincy is now 0-6 for the 6th time in franchise history which leads the NFL... det has done it 4 times and are 2nd......... on the flipside however Cincy has made it to 2 SBs and Det has only won 1 playoff game!!!! Who gets the title?>......


----------



## irishfan 689

Does anybody know if the Patriots are pursuing any new QB's before the trade deadline? I've been watching Sportscenter all day and they didn't mention it at all, but Matt Cassel sucks a mighty taint, and a new QB is strongly required


----------



## KINGofKINGS

.... no, but they are in search of a new camera man-- they cant seem to find anyone as good as their last one-


----------



## ChilDawg

I don't think there are any QBs out there better than Cassel. The Romo and Brady sitches have shown that teams need their back-ups.

As for the "only one guy that you don't kick to"...I think after last Monday, there are two...Kardashian looked great and should have broken three punts for the first time in NFL history. Mr. Guitar Hero was brought in to be a directional punter, and...well...he kicked to Kim's boy toy twice after he broke one. Don't kick to Hester and don't kick to Kardashian.


----------



## Nick G

go browns!


----------



## Bawb2u

irishfan 689 said:


> Does anybody know if the Patriots are pursuing any new QB's before the trade deadline? I've been watching Sportscenter all day and they didn't mention it at all, but Matt Cassel sucks a mighty taint, and a new QB is strongly required










They're planning on sticking with Cassell at least for the foreseeable future according to Belichick. Still hoping he'll develop some pocket skills but I don't think it'll happen. I'd rather see the third string QB Kevin O'Connell, get some time. The way I read it, he's Bradys' probable replacement in the future, so I'd like him to get some actual playing time, just in case next season Brady isn't the Brady of previous seasons.

How's you like the new defensive scheme? I think it's called the Tissue Paper Defense, where the Pats try to wear out the opposing teams offense by letting them run around as much as they want while coupling it with the new Deer In The Headlights offense where Cassell stands in place or steps up into the arms of the opposing defense before throwing the ball at his receivers feet.

Somehow I don't think they'll be Super Bowl favorites this year.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

KINGofKINGS said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiiight, and I bet your one of those bear fans that screams they should be "6-0" right??? ... just like they should have been down 21-0 in the first qtr yesterday- face it man, until the 4th that game was PITIFUL yesterday--- the offense needs to open things up and play like that from the get go and not when they are down and about to run out of time.... olson and hester need to be on the field together for 90% of the plays imo- they create mismatches all over the field-


No. I think they should be 5-1.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> go browns!


Hate to say it, but Cleveland is on the verge of being embarassed in front of a national audience. The Giants will destroy Cleveland. I wonder if Quinn gets baptized by fire tonight after the Giants abuse the Browns' starter.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> go browns!


Hate to say it, but Cleveland is on the verge of being embarassed in front of a national audience. The Giants will destroy Cleveland. I wonder if Quinn gets baptized by fire tonight after the Giants abuse the Browns' starter.
[/quote]
oh, i dont think they have a prayer, but hey... 2 years ago when the dolphins were the only team to beat the pats and it was one of like 3 wins or something that year it showed me that anything can happen.


----------



## boiler149

giants win big....sry their too good for the browns..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Wow! What is up with the NFC east this week?

First the redskins lost to the lowly rams
Than the 'girls lose to the Cardinals in OT
...Eagles did fine.
Now I'm watching Eli and the Giants struggle against the Browns?

WTF?!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

YES!
A Manning-Burress TD!


----------



## boiler149

giants will come back...


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> giants will come back...


















cant believe that.
giants are still better than my eagles.
but its always fun to see eli throw picks


----------



## Fargo

I knew if I made a definitive statement right before the game I'd end up looking like an idiot. What a great win for the Browns, who will come back to earth next week against Washington. Helps Philly out - they're right back in the race.


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> Worst team in NFL history.... down to the Bunguls and Detroit... Tough argument- Cincy is now 0-6 for the 6th time in franchise history which leads the NFL... det has done it 4 times and are 2nd......... on the flipside however Cincy has made it to 2 SBs and Det has only won 1 playoff game!!!! Who gets the title?>......


I'd say the Lions. They made one of the best RB's (if not the best RB ever) run away from the game. Even Cincy couldn't do that.

And yes we're stuggling this year, but without Palmer it isn't helping. Plenty of close games the last 3 weeks, we'll get a few wins soon.


----------



## boiler149

dang i still cant believe the browns won lol


----------



## Fargo

boiler149 said:


> dang i still cant believe the browns won lol


Rams beating Washington is even more unexplainable. I look for the Browns to show what they're really all about on the road next week.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Bawb2u said:


> How's you like the new defensive scheme? I think it's called the Tissue Paper Defense, where the Pats try to wear out the opposing teams offense by letting them run around as much as they want while coupling it with the new Deer In The Headlights offense where Cassell stands in place or steps up into the arms of the opposing defense before throwing the ball at his receivers feet.












Well...I didnt think the browns would win the game last night....but I also didnt think the giants would cover the 8 points...so it ended up to be a very relaxing MNF game for me


----------



## Xenon

Pacman Suspended









Sean Alexander signed to my Redskins









Roy Williams to the Cowboys


----------



## ProdigalMarine

WHAT??????

So how is Clinton going to compete with Shaun? I don't see any good come out of this! This must be Dan Snyders doing!

Alexander signed to Redskins [NFL.com]


----------



## Xenon

CP is the number 1 back in the league right now. There will be no competition, he was brought in as a 5 week rental.



ProdigalMarine said:


> WHAT??????
> 
> So how is Clinton going to compete with Shaun? I don't see any good come out of this! This must be Dan Snyders doing!
> 
> Alexander signed to Redskins [NFL.com]


----------



## TheWayThingsR

HAHAHAHA, part of the trade agreement between the Titans and Boys is that if Pacman Jones missed any games due suspension, the Boys get another pick from the Titans which will be the 5th round pick.

BTW, there is an NFL thread, Xenon.

I kid I kid

but seriously, there is.


----------



## Guest

Owens won't be happy about this...

We have an NFL thread for this


----------



## Jewelz

Merged


----------



## ProdigalMarine

So sad. The G-men losing to the Browns?

Jebus Mary and Joesph, what happened to the "all-mighty" NFC East! Not too happy with Eli throwing those 3 picks, especially that 3rd pick that led to the Browns victory!

At least my Jets won.


----------



## Xenon

TheWayThingsR said:


> HAHAHAHA, part of the trade agreement between the Titans and Boys is that if Pacman Jones missed any games due suspension, the Boys get another pick from the Titans which will be the 5th round pick.
> 
> BTW, there is an NFL thread, Xenon.
> 
> I kid I kid
> 
> but seriously, there is.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

What do you guys think about all the fines the NFL is handing out this year? Excessive? Well it's excessive compared to previous years anyway. I know these players have the money, blah, blah blah. But some of these fines are just plain ignorant. For example -

Eric Smith got a $50,000 fine for a head to head hit that left Anquon Boldin with a fractured nasal cavity. Although it wasn't an intended hit, the NFL says "We do not look at intention." and still imposed a $50,000 fine on Smith. Smith makes $445,000/year. His fine is 11% of his salary. Imagine one of us getting fined 11% of our salary for accidentally bumping into an associate walking down the hall.

Brian Urlacher got a $20,000 fine for pointing at a referee after a challenged play. One of the nicest guys in the league. He pointed, he didnt flip the guy off!

We all know about Pacman Jones problems, but listen to this.... The Cowboys have to pay $28,588 per game to the NFL for every game that Pacman Jones is suspended for. - "As of Aug. 1, teams are required to submit to the league a portion of the salary forfeited by players who are suspended without pay under the personal conduct, substance abuse, or steroids policy, beginning with a team's second such suspension in a league year. "

Hines Ward got hit with a $15,000 fine for NON-PENALIZED infractions for "multiple roughness." Really roughness in the NFL?

Those are just a few examples of the numerous fines this year. Don't give me "they have the money" crap. What do you honestly think? Maybe the NFL will calm down after this year and is just trying to build more discipline among the players? Discuss.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

TheWayThingsR said:


> What do you guys think about all the fines the NFL is handing out this year? Excessive? Well it's excessive compared to previous years anyway. I know these players have the money, blah, blah blah. But some of these fines are just plain ignorant. For example -
> 
> Eric Smith got a $50,000 fine for a head to head hit that left Anquon Boldin with a fractured nasal cavity. Although it wasn't an intended hit, the NFL says "We do not look at intention." and still imposed a $50,000 fine on Smith. Smith makes $445,000/year. His fine is 11% of his salary. Imagine one of us getting fined 11% of our salary for *accidentally bumping into an associate walking down the hall.*
> 
> Brian Urlacher got a $20,000 fine for pointing at a referee after a challenged play. *One of the nicest guys in the league. *He pointed, he didnt flip the guy off!
> 
> We all know about Pacman Jones problems, but listen to this.... The Cowboys have to pay $28,588 per game to the NFL for every game that Pacman Jones is suspended for. - "As of Aug. 1, teams are required to submit to the league a portion of the salary forfeited by players who are suspended without pay under the personal conduct, substance abuse, or steroids policy, beginning with a team's second such suspension in a league year. "
> 
> Hines Ward got hit with a $15,000 fine for NON-PENALIZED infractions for "multiple roughness." Really roughness in the NFL?
> 
> Those are just a few examples of the numerous fines this year. Don't give me "they have the money" crap. What do you honestly think? Maybe the NFL will calm down after this year and is just trying to build more discipline among the players? Discuss.


DUUUUUDE-
Sorry, have to take Goddells side on this one-- so your comparing Smith's hit on Boldin to "accidently bumping into someone at work?">>LOL- what?? Did you see that hit? The comish HAS to enforce a zero tolerence policy with these guys- the players are getting bigger and are making bigger hits by the week, just so they can get on Sportcenter--- Its only a matter of time before someone gets paralyzed or worse yet dead... then what?? Say goodbye to football.... By penalizing the players it will keep them under control... to a degree...

Urlacher is one of the nicest guys in the league??? Really?? Do you know him? Do you think he said anything to the official when he pointed??.... or you think he just pointed at him while being mute and getting fined 20g... doubt it- either way mr urlacher should worry less about the refs and more about recording a sack for a change or making a play- I love the man as a player but Im not gonna comment on him personally... and as us fans find out on a year to year basis these players arent what the media makes them out to be-

Im not gonna waste my time with pac or the boys--- the guy has had 13 seperate issues with police since being drafted- hes lucky to be a name at this point- should NOT be in the league- and im sure Jerry can afford the 28 g with his multi BILLION dollar stadium opening next year--

so to summarize- I disagree- lol


----------



## TheWayThingsR

KINGofKINGS said:


> DUUUUUDE-
> Sorry, have to take Goddells side on this one-- so your comparing Smith's hit on Boldin to "accidently bumping into someone at work?">>LOL- what?? Did you see that hit? The comish HAS to enforce a zero tolerence policy with these guys- the players are getting bigger and are making bigger hits by the week, just so they can get on Sportcenter--- Its only a matter of time before someone gets paralyzed or worse yet dead... then what?? Say goodbye to football.... By penalizing the players it will keep them under control... to a degree...
> 
> Urlacher is one of the nicest guys in the league??? Really?? Do you know him? Do you think he said anything to the official when he pointed??.... or you think he just pointed at him while being mute and getting fined 20g... doubt it- either way mr urlacher should worry less about the refs and more about recording a sack for a change or making a play- I love the man as a player but Im not gonna comment on him personally... and as us fans find out on a year to year basis these players arent what the media makes them out to be-
> 
> Im not gonna waste my time with pac or the boys--- the guy has had 13 seperate issues with police since being drafted- hes lucky to be a name at this point- should NOT be in the league- and im sure Jerry can afford the 28 g with his multi BILLION dollar stadium opening next year--
> 
> so to summarize- I disagree- lol


DUUUUUDE-
Don't rag on me bro. I'm not complaining about anything. I stated my opinion. Fines are fine and need to be there, as you say to keep players under control. But the fines this year are crazy. Looks like the United Way needs more money for its sham organization.

The comparison I made may have been a weak one, but hitting is what happens in football, right? Other head to heads have barely been half as much as Smith's fine and actually showed intent. Maybe I should have compared his head to head hit to accidentally spilling coffee on somebody in the workplace. Mistakes happen. First time offenders shouldnt get nailed like he did. If it were Romanowski, I can see the amount being feasable.

No, I do not personally know Urlacher, however I have met him and talked every year for almost the past decade at training camp, besides when I was overseas. Seems like a pretty nice guy and that's the opinion everybody in Chicago has about him. And he didnt say anything from what I saw watching the game. Looked like he just pointed to me... BTW, up until last year he wasn't much of a rusher. NOBODY frowns on Urlacher for not getting sacks, considering that's not his job on the Bears D.

Like I said, I dont care about Pacman, just the fact that the cowboys are getting fined every game he is out because of his character. Everybody takes risks with players. Eagles and TO, Bengals and Benson, Dolphins and Ricky Williams. The list goes on. Doesnt mean those teams should have to pay for their players mistakes off the field other than game suspensions.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

To be blunt... I do not think the fines are crazy, but I do believe a majority of the players are-

and wait a minute... did you just say NOONE frown on urlacher for not getting sacks... AND that it is not part of his job on D??? What, why is he on the field then? Why do they bother blitzing him then?? IMO, if you send a backer in on a blitz package it becomes his job to get to the qb??? Dont get me wrong, Im gonna be wearin his jersey tommorow, but in the last couple years Ive learned to drop the "homerism" and have become a bit more unbiased with sports--- afterall its just a game-


----------



## TheWayThingsR

He's probably on the field because of his 8 interceptions as an LB the past two seasons and being in the top ten for tackles in the past two seasons.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and thats awesome yes, but please dont say its "not his job" to get sacks--- Theres two sides to the argument- One side defends Brian and points out everything else he does so well... the other side sees him blitz multiple times a game only to see what.... less than 5 sacks the last two to three years combined?? all while not really having an explanation nor a need to defend him-


----------



## boiler149

so is romo starting this week or not?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

KINGofKINGS said:


> so is romo starting this week or not?


Questionable.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

TheWayThingsR said:


> so is romo starting this week or not?


Questionable.
[/quote]

Thats an 85% yes. I heard he got a 'motivating' call from old man Brett...is this true?


----------



## ChilDawg

ProdigalMarine said:


> so is romo starting this week or not?


Questionable.
[/quote]

Thats an 85% yes. I heard he got a 'motivating' call from old man Brett...is this true?
[/quote]

As far as everyone knows, yes, that's true.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Chil, you ready for the game today? Can Peterson dominate the Bear's D like last year? We have a strong semi-healthy d-line now.

We have a pretty equal Defense. Bears have the 8th best defense and the Vikings with the 9th. We're 5th on stopping the run game you guys are 4th. And passing, well we're not doing so hot there. 9th in scoring to your 17th. dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## boiler149

keep dominated drew brees!


----------



## ChilDawg

TheWayThingsR said:


> Chil, you ready for the game today? Can Peterson dominate the Bear's D like last year? We have a strong semi-healthy d-line now.
> 
> We have a pretty equal Defense. Bears have the 8th best defense and the Vikings with the 9th. We're 5th on stopping the run game you guys are 4th. And passing, well we're not doing so hot there. 9th in scoring to your 17th. dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnn.


This will be interesting--that's for sure...I'm pretty stoked...not only do I get to see my team, but it should be a good game!


----------



## boiler149

alot of good games this weekend~!


----------



## ChilDawg

I thought they'd stopped A.D. just short, but the man DOES NOT GIVE UP. Good start!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

ChilDawg said:


> I thought they'd stopped A.D. just short, but the man DOES NOT GIVE UP. Good start!


haha. Good start for us as well!


----------



## ChilDawg

TheWayThingsR said:


> I thought they'd stopped A.D. just short, but the man DOES NOT GIVE UP. Good start!


haha. Good start for us as well!
[/quote]

I admit that. BTW, whatever happened to kicking it OB? That squib kick gives even better position than that penalty...

Aaaannnddd...wtf was that?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Bears would be ahead if they had their whole secondary in (Tillman, Vasher and Manning). This sucks, we can't stop the pass.

Dallas better make a smart move and get Romo in. They're getting a pounding by the RAMS so far, 21-7.


----------



## Guest

If Bills beat Chargers, do they rank #2 in league?

Also...looks like a good game happening in Chi...maybe it was a mistake to put the Bears defense in


----------



## ChilDawg

Will someone just put the special teams coach out of his misery? He's obviously pathetic.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

DannyBoy17 said:


> If Bills beat Chargers, do they rank #2 in league?
> 
> Also...looks like a good game happening in Chi...maybe it was a mistake to put the Bears defense in


I would say so considering their 2 best CBs and best S are out! Research Dannyboy!


----------



## ChilDawg

Bullshit PI call there in the end zone. OPI, if anything, but the Bears shouldn't have gotten any f*cking points on that drive.


----------



## ChilDawg

TheWayThingsR said:


> If Bills beat Chargers, do they rank #2 in league?
> 
> Also...looks like a good game happening in Chi...maybe it was a mistake to put the Bears defense in


I would say so considering their 2 best CBs and best S are out! Research Dannyboy!
[/quote]

Ahem, they've scored 29 points so far in our fantasy FB league. Even if they lose another slew of points for Minnesota scoring more (and I don't think they can lose all that much more!), that was still a better than normal pick.


----------



## Guest

Chil, I can't see my stats. Do you know how many points the Bills D got for this weeks win? They were option 2.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Bear Down, Chicago Bears
Make every play, clear the way to victory!

Bear Down, Chicago Bears
Put up a fight with a might so fearlessly!

We'll never forget the way you thrilled the nation
With your T-formation

Bear Down, Chicago Bears
And let them know why you're wearing the crown!

You're the pride and joy of Illinois,
Chicago Bears, Bear Down!!​
We can take down the big guys this year. Colts, Eagles, Vikings!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

Bears scored 30 while the Bills scored 10.

Silly refs...and stupid coaches. Tarvaris Jackson NEVER should have been our first option, Gus Frerotte should have been a second option behind a decent QB, and the special teams coach needs firing...along with the head coach. I can only hope that this game helped to accomplish that!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

ChilDawg said:


> Ahem, they've scored 29 points so far in our fantasy FB league. Even if they lose another slew of points for Minnesota scoring more (and I don't think they can lose all that much more!), that was still a better than normal pick.


I dont play in the awesome p-fury league. The ones I play in have different scoring, being that they're not website run, so the Bears' D would have barely got any points today.


----------



## ChilDawg

TheWayThingsR said:


> Ahem, they've scored 29 points so far in our fantasy FB league. Even if they lose another slew of points for Minnesota scoring more (and I don't think they can lose all that much more!), that was still a better than normal pick.


I dont play in the awesome p-fury league. The ones I play in have different scoring, being that they're not website run, so the Bears' D would have barely got any points today.
[/quote]

Fair enough. Is it just points determined by what they gave up, then?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

G-men win! Not their greatest win but that D look great!

Jets/Raiders are up next! Wheres GG?

WTF happened to Dallas? Steven Jackson literally ran ALL over dallas!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

ChilDawg said:


> WTF happened to Dallas? Steven Jackson literally ran ALL over dallas!


No Romo = No Whitten, TO or Williams.


----------



## Guest

In a ll fairness, I don't think any of those guys would have stopped S. Jackson :laugh:


----------



## swack

the steelers are quietly becoming the team to beat in the AFC


----------



## Guest

Pittsburgh's schedule:

Houston (1-4) WIN
Cleveland (2-3) WIN
Philly (3-3) LOSS
Baltimore (3-3) WIN
Jacksonville (3-3) WIN
Cincinatti (0-7) WIN

That means the Steelers have a 5-1 record against teams which combine for a record of 12-23.

I think they are good but I want to wait and see how they do over the next 4 weeks with NYG, WAS, INDI and SD before I "crown their asses"


----------



## ProdigalMarine

So f**king pissed right now! Lost to the formerly 0-4 Raiders? F**king Favre! 3 fumbles, 2 INTs and 0 TDs! This guy should've stayed retired and we should've kept Chad! At least he let Thomas Jones have more than 60yds this week!

Still 3 FUMBLES, 2 INTS and 0 TDS? F**kin joke! At least Eli and my Giants had a win...wish the Redskins lost. If only Phil Dawson swung it a little left...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> If Bills beat Chargers, do they rank #2 in league?


I think they belong in the top 10. If Trent, Marshawn, Lee and that D keep up the good work, I think you guys can take the division, maybe stay top 5 in the conference.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Go steelers!! Its gonna be a test next week tho.. Am so happy, am driving freaking 6 hrs to watch this game.. I hope they slaughter the Giants and I hope harrison hits eli so hard that he goes crying to his mama.. Never the less it outta be a great game!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

ProdigalMarine said:


> So f**king pissed right now! Lost to the formerly 0-4 Raiders? F**king Favre! 3 fumbles, 2 INTs and 0 TDs! This guy should've stayed retired and we should've kept Chad! At least he let Thomas Jones have more than 60yds this week!
> 
> Still 3 FUMBLES, 2 INTS and 0 TDS? F**kin joke! At least Eli and my Giants had a win...wish the Redskins lost. If only Phil Dawson swung it a little left...


Chad had a pick returned for a td today. they have there good and bad days.


----------



## swack

I have a feeling harrison and woodley are going to make it a very long painful day for young eli


----------



## KINGofKINGS

TheWayThingsR said:


> WTF happened to Dallas? Steven Jackson literally ran ALL over dallas!


No Romo = No Whitten, TO or Williams.
[/quote]

Well... my league goes by the same scoring it seems... (cbssportsline.com)... and to my Surprise the Bears STILL gave me 22 pts yesterday... I cant imagine what it would have been if they hadnt gave up 41?? Anyways keep in mind they had 4 picks and scored 3 td's including sp teams... do you get pts for sp teams with your D aswell?? Thats where the bears shine--


----------



## ProdigalMarine

TheWayThingsR said:


> Chad had a pick returned for a td today. they have there good and bad days.


Ya, but Chad didn't fumble the ball 3 times and throw 2 INTS. At least he threw for *A* TD!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and his dolphins are what 3-4 now??? 2-5?? I dont even know- but the cries for chad ipo Brett are getting out of hand lol... ill take a 50 year old favre over probably half the nfl qbs.... INCLUDING chad


----------



## r1dermon

KINGofKINGS said:


> and his dolphins are what 3-4 now??? 2-5?? I dont even know- but the cries for chad ipo Brett are getting out of hand lol... ill take a 50 year old favre over probably half the nfl qbs.... INCLUDING chad


lets be fair, the dolphins problems run a lot deeper than chad pennington. how much time has he had to mesh with the team? practice, get good reps in with his recievers...etc...it's more than just "plug in good QB, QB will throw TD's and win" it takes time...and depth, and the dolphins dont have the latter.


----------



## MiGsTeR

swack said:


> I have a feeling harrison and woodley are going to make it a very long painful day for young eli


I 2nd that.







But also the Giants 3headed monster will also make a long night for steelrs Dline.. Hopefully not


----------



## boiler149

cant believe the saints lost again...dang


----------



## KINGofKINGS

r1dermon said:


> and his dolphins are what 3-4 now??? 2-5?? I dont even know- but the cries for chad ipo Brett are getting out of hand lol... ill take a 50 year old favre over probably half the nfl qbs.... INCLUDING chad


lets be fair, the dolphins problems run a lot deeper than chad pennington. *how much time has he had to mesh with the team?* practice, get good reps in with his recievers...etc...it's more than just "plug in good QB, QB will throw TD's and win" it takes time...and depth, and the dolphins dont have the latter.
[/quote]

oh... but its diff with Favre and the Jets beacuse.....?? I dont see all world talent on that team either--


----------



## Aaronic

What did everyone think of the Monday night game?? It was pretty one sided but I had $200 riding on NE to cover the spread so I was loving it


----------



## Nick G

Aaronic said:


> What did everyone think of the Monday night game?? It was pretty one sided but I had $200 riding on NE to cover the spread so I was loving it


i think that it was funny how the announcers IMMEDIATELY jumped on the Patriots balls, when they were writing the pats obituary all last week. 
Jay cutler was terrible, and there were too many mistakes to attribute that game entirely to NE being a good team. but they did something that a good team is expected to do: capitalize on the other teams mistakes. although harrison being out will hurt them, i think that this game was good for Cassell to get under his wing. i think he will feed off of it and be a better QB.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Keep in mind tho... cutler was basically playing with a broken throwing hand, which cant be easy!!? That has to hurt throwing your hand right into a helmet full speed! the broncs are slippin tho- no D


----------



## TheWayThingsR

What a boring week.... No Bears.... No good games.

Look at the Sunday night game. Seattle @ San Fran. WTF!?

Indy @ Tennessee should be okay.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Oh I bet Prod is LOVING Favre today! 3 INT(1 for a TD)


----------



## Aaronic

Aaronic said:


> What did everyone think of the Monday night game?? It was pretty one sided but I had $200 riding on NE to cover the spread so I was loving it


I let the bet ride on Pittsburgh - 3.0 this week!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I must say yesterdays games were about as BOOOORING as it gets... WOW- the NFL struggles when the NFC North takes the week off imo... that was rough, I at one point switched to Hist channel and watched a little Gangland--


----------



## Nick G

yeah i watched the eagles game on and off for a bit, then tried to watch the giants-steelers game, and ended up taking a nap. 
I was glad that the falcons coach didnt have any timeouts to challenge that muffed punt call, because it was obviously a terrible call and would have been reversed. Must have been infuriating for anyone who was rooting for the falcons. 
glad the birds are above .500, but they still have work if they want to make the playoffs.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Atlanta had it coming for their bogus victory over CHi- serves them right


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Aaronic said:


> What did everyone think of the Monday night game?? It was pretty one sided but I had $200 riding on NE to cover the spread so I was loving it


I let the bet ride on Pittsburgh - 3.0 this week!
[/quote]
Fail


----------



## 94NDTA

I thought there were some good close games yesterday.

In other news, vikings didn't lose.


----------



## ChilDawg

94NDTA said:


> I thought there were some good close games yesterday.
> 
> In other news, vikings didn't lose.


Amazing how their QB decisions actually looked pretty good this week...not starting Jackson and Frerotte both looked like a real winner...we should try that more often. (Maybe we shouldn't start JDB, either.)


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^Maybe they shud trade for GROSSman


----------



## ProdigalMarine

TheWayThingsR said:


> Oh I bet Prod is LOVING Favre today! 3 INT(1 for a TD)


F**king tool! I don't care even if he threw for 2 TDs, the man still had 3 INTs! Who the f**k throws 3INTs in a game?

All I know is, its not the passing game thats allowing the Jets to win, its that run game!

Oh, and my Giants won too! Eli put it away with that Kevin Boss TD pass, but I give my regards to that Giants D! Woo! Kiwanuka really put it on Rocktheburger!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

KANSAS CITY, Mo. -- Kansas City Chiefs running back Larry Johnson has been charged with simple assault for spitting his drink in a woman's face.

Classy guy....

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8...mp;confirm=true


----------



## Nick G

it always irks the hell out of me when professional sports players act like that. 
its like, your getting paid assloads of money to entertain people. the league can cut you off and end that. if i got paid as much money as them to play a game, i would recognize i was a public figure and keep my mouth shut, and not give anyone a reason to jeopardize my livelihood. some of these guys think they are above everyone else, and im glad he got arrested.


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> it always irks the hell out of me when professional sports players act like that.
> its like, your getting paid assloads of money to entertain people. the league can cut you off and end that. if i got paid as much money as them to play a game, i would recognize i was a public figure and keep my mouth shut, and not give anyone a reason to jeopardize my livelihood. some of these guys think they are above everyone else, and im glad he got arrested.


Exactly. There's the rest of your life to be a f*cking tool...just take a few years to be a decent human being and then be whatever you really are after all of that's over.


----------



## Nick G

ChilDawg said:


> it always irks the hell out of me when professional sports players act like that.
> its like, your getting paid assloads of money to entertain people. the league can cut you off and end that. if i got paid as much money as them to play a game, i would recognize i was a public figure and keep my mouth shut, and not give anyone a reason to jeopardize my livelihood. some of these guys think they are above everyone else, and im glad he got arrested.


Exactly. There's the rest of your life to be a f*cking tool...just take a few years to be a decent human being and then be whatever you really are after all of that's over.
[/quote]
exactly. the average NFL career is 4-6 years, just stack a bunch of money, and then act like a deuche. michael vick is the best example, the dude was making so much money.... then he gets involved with dogfighting, now he is totally bankrupt. 
but ill bet that he gets a job somewhere when he gets out. he wasnt banned i dont think, the roger goodells bud seligs of the world should take a one strike and your out policy, no matter what the infraction is, or how good you are. when they are so lenient it makes players think that they can get away with the deuchebaggedry.


----------



## Jewelz

Larry Johnson needs to learn to behave like a responsible adult

sincerely,

Pacman Jones


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> Larry Johnson needs to learn to behave like a responsible adult
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> Pacman Jones


you know, i used to really dispise Jim Rome, but lately, i have been listening to him more, and i kinda like him.


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> Larry Johnson needs to learn to behave like a responsible adult
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> Pacman Jones


you know, i used to really dispise Jim Rome, but lately, i have been listening to him more, and i kinda like him.
[/quote]

Despise him ?? wow, that's strong. Well, it's good that you're coming around. The Jungle's an acquired taste, like beer.. first few times you drink it, you don't like it


----------



## Nick G

ok, maybe despise is a little strong, but i wasnt very fond of him. i thought he was cocky, and would just change the channel, but now i like him just because its not biased toward any particular city, which is cool. plus my ipod in my car needed to get updated badly and i didnt feel like listening to anything on it, which kinda forced me to listen and now i like him.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

ProdigalMarine said:


> Oh I bet Prod is LOVING Favre today! 3 INT(1 for a TD)


F**king tool! I don't care even if he threw for 2 TDs, the man still had 3 INTs! Who the f**k throws 3INTs in a game?

All I know is, its not the passing game thats allowing the Jets to win, its that run game!

Oh, and my Giants won too! Eli put it away with that Kevin Boss TD pass, but I give my regards to that Giants D! Woo! *Kiwanuka really put it on Rocktheburger!*[/quote]

That Steeler/Giants game was a really good one. Too bad the Steelers had to choke at the end of the game.. and Harrison snapping the ball?? ...*??*
Fluke loss


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> ok, maybe despise is a little strong, but i wasnt very fond of him. i thought he was cocky, and would just change the channel, but now i like him just because its not biased toward any particular city, which is cool. plus my ipod in my car needed to get updated badly and i didnt feel like listening to anything on it, which kinda forced me to listen and now i like him.


Yeah, I mean he is kinda of an a-hole, and sometimes has a tendency to repeat same jokes over and over but the show's hilarious, especially when they go off-topic


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That Steeler/Giants game was a really good one. Too bad the Steelers had to choke at the end of the game.. and Harrison snapping the ball?? ...*??*
> Fluke loss


I was getting frustrated that game! I was like "COME ON! PUNCH IT IN! PUNCH IT IN!" and than FGs happened. The Steelers D really did play their heart out and that snap...wtf?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Jewelz said:


> Larry Johnson needs to learn to behave like a responsible adult
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> Pacman Jones


you know, i used to really dispise Jim Rome, but lately, i have been listening to him more, and i kinda like him.
[/quote]

Despise him ?? wow, that's strong. Well, it's good that you're coming around. The Jungle's an acquired taste, like beer.. first few times you drink it, you don't like it








[/quote]

I liked beer my first time and I still hate Jim Rome. Then again my father and grandfather were alcoholics and didnt like Armenians either..... haha, j/k..... or not.


----------



## Jewelz

Who's Armenian ? Rome's not Armenian


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Jewelz said:


> Who's Armenian ? Rome's not Armenian


Well you're correct. He was born in America, therefore he's American. But his nationality is Armenian.


----------



## b_ack51

ProdigalMarine said:


> Oh I bet Prod is LOVING Favre today! 3 INT(1 for a TD)


F**king tool! I don't care even if he threw for 2 TDs, the man still had 3 INTs! Who the f**k throws 3INTs in a game?

All I know is, its not the passing game thats allowing the Jets to win, its that run game!

Oh, and my Giants won too! Eli put it away with that Kevin Boss TD pass, but I give my regards to that Giants D! Woo! Kiwanuka really put it on Rocktheburger!
[/quote]

Just rememeber Farve can and will throw more than 3 INTs in one game. I think I've seen him throw 5 INTs before.


----------



## mori0174

How's p-fury I fantasy league going? I'm leading (7-1) in p-fury II. I'm somewhat surprised my team has done so well. I suppose I am leading the league in moves though, so it's not really the original team week to week.


----------



## b_ack51

TheWayThingsR said:


> KANSAS CITY, Mo. -- Kansas City Chiefs running back Larry Johnson has been charged with simple assault for spitting his drink in a woman's face.
> 
> Classy guy....
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8...mp;confirm=true


From Penn State to State Penn?

jk


----------



## Nick G

mori0174 said:


> How's p-fury I fantasy league going? I'm leading (7-1) in p-fury II. I'm somewhat surprised my team has done so well. I suppose I am leading the league in moves though, so it's not really the original team week to week.


im 8-0 i believe. childawg almost had me last week, but alas, i prevailed.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Go Bears!

some exciting games IMO:

GB vs Tennessee

Dallas vs NYG

NE vs Indy

Washington vs Pittsburgh


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Woo!

How about that Jets D? Oh, I still hate Brett!


----------



## b_ack51

Come on guys, the game of the week is the BENGALS WIN!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

What the f**k happened to the Cowgirls today? The G-men D literally ate them alive! My boy Eli din't do too bad either...3 TDs.


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> What the f**k happened to the Cowgirls today? The G-men D literally ate them alive! My boy Eli din't do too bad either...3 TDs.


always a pleasure to see the cowgirls get stomped like that.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> What the f**k happened to the Cowgirls today? The G-men D literally ate them alive! My boy Eli din't do too bad either...3 TDs.


always a pleasure to see the cowgirls get stomped like that.
[/quote]

Next week, its you and me (Giants/Eagles)...


----------



## Nick G

^^yeah, thats going to be a romp. i suspect you guys will win (on paper) but i never count my team out of it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Im not understanding why everyone is so surprised with what is happening with the CowBoys... What did you think would happen with Brad Johnson playing!? Are you kidding me! Atleast the Bears have 2 capable qb's--- Tennesse's goin down next week-


----------



## Nick G

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im not understanding why everyone is so surprised with what is happening with the CowBoys... What did you think would happen with Brad Johnson playing!? Are you kidding me! Atleast the Bears have 2 capable qb's--- Tennesse's goin down next week-


im not surprised about the cowboys getting stomped, and i wont be surprised when the titans stomp the bears next week either.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im not understanding why everyone is so surprised with what is happening with the CowBoys... What did you think would happen with Brad Johnson playing!? Are you kidding me! Atleast the Bears have 2 capable qb's--- Tennesse's goin down next week-


It wasn't even that at all. The fact that the Giants D shutdown the 'boys run game, allowing Barber only 54yds on 19 trys!? The INTs and Sacks didn't help the O much but there should've been some run game.

EDIT: Gonna throw in this tidbit too...Giants had 3 turnovers; 2 fumbles and an INT by Eli. Cowboys had 4 turnovers, 3 INTS and I believe a fumble...yet the Giants still outplayed the Cowboys?


----------



## MiGsTeR

We gonna have an awesome MNF!!!


----------



## Nick G

steelers D and santonio holmes need to come up with 29 points to keep me undefeated in our FF league. i say i have a chance, but a long shot at best. good work dannyboy.

whats up with the steelers on MNF this week? has it been 3 or 4 times so far?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ProdigalMarine said:


> Im not understanding why everyone is so surprised with what is happening with the CowBoys... What did you think would happen with Brad Johnson playing!? Are you kidding me! Atleast the Bears have 2 capable qb's--- Tennesse's goin down next week-


It wasn't even that at all. The fact that the Giants D shutdown the 'boys run game, allowing Barber only 54yds on 19 trys!? The INTs and Sacks didn't help the O much but there should've been some run game.

EDIT: Gonna throw in this tidbit too...Giants had 3 turnovers; 2 fumbles and an INT by Eli. Cowboys had 4 turnovers, 3 INTS and I believe a fumble...yet the Giants still outplayed the Cowboys?
[/quote]

Well right, I understand but dont you think its easier to gameplan against a team that has a qb that cant throw the ball in the ocean?? I think having Brad screws the running game aswell..... Which is why Rexy "should" be able to succeed for the next few months.... He doesnt have that pig Benson back there anymore, he has the real deal in Forte- for those that havent been watching this kid is the real deal.. without a doubt the best back they have drafted since Payton-- His vision is second to none-


----------



## r1dermon

wow, that was refreshing seeing grossman in there. lmfao!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^Yeah, I bet your (now) shitty team wishes they had Rexy instead of their High School qb- lmfao!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Nick G said:


> wow, that was refreshing seeing grossman in there. lmfao!


Grossman did excellent, but I wouldnt put him back in front of Orton anytime soon.


----------



## Nick G

TheWayThingsR said:


> im not surprised about the cowboys getting stomped, and i wont be surprised when the titans stomp the bears next week either.


Those are fighting words, Nick.
[/quote]
sorry brotha, if it makes you feel any better, the eagles getting stomped next week wouldnt surprise me either. titans and the giants are two discustingly (sp) good teams. im still rootin for the upsets though.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Im not gonna call the Titans "disgustingly" good just yet....


----------



## Nick G

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im not gonna call the Titans "disgustingly" good just yet....


ok, well, i can see your line of thinking, but the only teams that they have yet to play that offer any resistance, that they havent already beaten are: Chicago this week coming up, the Jets (liberally speaking obviously) and the Steelers in week 16... which, they may already have the division wrapped up and be playing scrubs, so at what point do they prove that they are a disgustingly good team?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

When they go and do something in the post season... with the mediocrity of the nfl this year and the weak schedule they have played Im not gonna give it to them--- very good team... sure.... -- we will see what happens next Sunday- dont go handing out wins--- the Bears are two blown double digit 2nd half leads and a fluke play from Atl away from being 8-0 themselves-- and actually it was 2 short seasons ago they started off 7-0... they werent "disgustingly good"- they just had a cupcake schedule and took advtg of it- just like Ten is doing with basically the same type of play...


----------



## Nick G

fair enough. blowing leads means you lost though, the eagles are late game errors away from being 8-0 themselves, but they did make the errors, they didnt get it done. a good team is a team that doesnt beat themselves, and that beats lesser teams. they are beating teams that they should beat, and hanging in there to beat the better teams they have faced. 
but your right, calling them amazing isnt something i should do until the end of the season.


----------



## Jewelz

The Colts will beat the Titans when we play them at Lucas Oil


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> The Colts will beat the Titans when we play them at Lucas Oil


provided you keep lendale white out of the endzone, and your defense can get them off the field.


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> The Colts will beat the Titans when we play them at Lucas Oil


provided you keep lendale white out of the endzone, and your defense can get them off the field.
[/quote]

Actually I just checked the schedule and it's the very last game of the season so it could be meaningless especially if the Titans clinch the division and/or homefield and the game has no playoff implications. That's what happened last year, except the Colts were the ones to clinch and we only played our starters for one or two posessions


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> The Colts will beat the Titans when we play them at Lucas Oil


provided you keep lendale white out of the endzone, and your defense can get them off the field.
[/quote]

Actually I just checked the schedule and it's the very last game of the season so it could be meaningless especially if the Titans clinch the division and/or homefield and the game has no playoff implications. That's what happened last year, except the Colts were the ones to clinch and we only played our starters for one or two posessions
[/quote]
true. such a sticky area there, on one hand you dont want anyone to get injured, but on the other, you gotta keep everyone fresh. it definitely is beat in terms of going to the games though, i went to a game once when the eagles had clinched, it was like a preseason game.

ill never go to another game if my team has already clinched.


----------



## EZmoney

For the Titans to be disgustingly good, they will need someone better than Kerry Collins at QB. He only has 3 TDs this year. IMO Titans are undefeated because of their killer Defense and Kicker Rob Bironas. Still they are undefeated which makes them the team to beat (madden-ism for ya).

I find it interesting that this is the season of old farts at QB who are playing their asses off - Kurt Warner, Brett Farve, Donovan McNabb, and Kerry Collins! Gotta love watching them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Nick G said:


> fair enough. blowing leads means you lost though, the eagles are late game errors away from being 8-0 themselves, but they did make the errors, they didnt get it done. a good team is a team that doesnt beat themselves, and that beats lesser teams. they are beating teams that they should beat, and hanging in there to beat the better teams they have faced.
> but your right, calling them amazing isnt something i should do until the end of the season.


dont forget about luck either... good teams are very lucky- that pigskin bounces in some funny ways---


----------



## r1dermon

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^Yeah, I bet your (now) shitty team wishes they had Rexy instead of their High School qb- lmfao!


haha, you talk as if your team has won the superbowl in the past 20 years...i was complimenting rexy on a job well done (rare).

now shitty team? we're in one of the toughest divisions, and we're still competitive, and we're playing with half the team injured, AND a highschool QB...the bears would be winless right now under the same circumstance...


----------



## ICEE

Matt Cassel went to USC. but never played. and he is still better then Grossman.

Hey KOK did u forget that Rex was playing good against the Lions ?







not hard to pass on that defense.


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im not understanding why everyone is so surprised with what is happening with the CowBoys... What did you think would happen with Brad Johnson playing!? Are you kidding me! Atleast the Bears have 2 capable qb's--- Tennesse's goin down next week-


I'm not surprised at all by the shitty cowgirls. sh*t even with everyone healthy on their team they had trouble with the injured Bengals this year. So did the Giants, so I'm still iffy about both of those teams.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ICEE said:


> Matt Cassel went to USC. but never played. and he is still better then Grossman.
> 
> Hey KOK did u forget that Rex was playing good against the Lions ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not hard to pass on that defense.


Im gonna make this short because I realize im wasting my time... but id like to know how Matt Cassel is better than Grossman in your opinion??

I dont even know if I mentioned anywhere that Rex did play "good" against the Lions- all I commented on was the Bears won(they were down 10 when he came in)..... and thats all I care about anymore- wins and loses- and I will take wins against ANY team in ANY shape.. cause as we are seeing wins are tough to get in the NFL--

Rider- the Pats will FAIL to make the postseason... and leave the past alone... its over-


----------



## ProdigalMarine

gamgenius said:


> I find it interesting that this is the season of old farts at QB who are playing their asses off - Kurt Warner, *Brett Farve*, Donovan McNabb, and Kerry Collins! Gotta love watching them.


I don't see how Brett Farve is playing his ass off! Well...I take that back, he IS playing his ass off! I think he's trying to achieve a career-high INTs thrown!

F**king douche! RUN THE DAMN BALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

ProdigalMarine said:


> I find it interesting that this is the season of old farts at QB who are playing their asses off - Kurt Warner, *Brett Farve*, Donovan McNabb, and Kerry Collins! Gotta love watching them.


I don't see how Brett Farve is playing his ass off! Well...I take that back, he IS playing his ass off! I think he's trying to achieve a career-high INTs thrown!

F**king douche! RUN THE DAMN BALL!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Why arent you happy.

Jets are winning


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ICEE said:


> Why arent you happy.
> 
> Jets are winning


4-4, 3rd in the AFC East is ok. But the fact that Brett doesn't utilize the full potential of his running corps pisses me off! He spends more time getting hit, sacked, and intercepted because he wants to be the "deciding factor" in the Jets season. F**king douche!


----------



## ICEE

dude are you on drugs?????

the Jets are 5-3 and tied for 1st place


----------



## EZmoney

ProdigalMarine said:


> I find it interesting that this is the season of old farts at QB who are playing their asses off - Kurt Warner, *Brett Farve*, Donovan McNabb, and Kerry Collins! Gotta love watching them.


I don't see how Brett Farve is playing his ass off! Well...I take that back, he IS playing his ass off! I think he's trying to achieve a career-high INTs thrown!

F**king douche! RUN THE DAMN BALL!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Did you forget about his 6 touchdowns in one game? I thought that was pretty impressive. And their record is 5-3 as previously mentioned, they won Sunday (barely, but they did win,)


----------



## Nick G

campbell is getting buried. wish the game was closer, also wish holmes was getting more TDs.


----------



## EZmoney

Nick G said:


> campbell is getting buried. wish the game was closer, also *wish holmes was getting more TDs.*


ur wish has been answered


----------



## Liquid

Steelers bringing it home for Obama







I love it.


----------



## Nick G

gamgenius said:


> campbell is getting buried. wish the game was closer, also *wish holmes was getting more TDs.*


ur wish has been answered









[/quote]
yes, i need 8 more points btw steelers D or holmes to stay undefeated.


----------



## Liquid

F F A R R I O RRRR Finally getting some well earned recognition. I never got into the fantasy football but it would never hurt to have him in your line up..


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> F F A R R I O RRRR Finally getting some well earned recognition. I never got into the fantasy football but it would never hurt to have him in your line up..


helmet to helmet is well earned?

Woodley is their best defensive player


----------



## Nick G

no WAY thats a TD.

thats some respect for the Steelers D right there.


----------



## ICEE

or just idiotic play calling


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> or just idiotic play calling


yeah, or that haha.


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> F F A R R I O RRRR Finally getting some well earned recognition. I never got into the fantasy football but it would never hurt to have him in your line up..


helmet to helmet is well earned?

Woodley is their best defensive player :nod:
[/quote]

You goddam right, should still be legal as well imo..
Btw woodley who :laugh: a 2006 rookie :laugh:?You must be a pat fan bandwagoning on my Steelers







, real Steeler fans know Farrior is the heart and soul of that Steel curtain..


----------



## ICEE

Actually Hes from Michigan which I am from.

but Harrison is their best player. in all seriousness.


----------



## EZmoney

Their 2008 stats, so far:
Woodley has 7.5 sacks, 1 int, 2 forced fumbles, 3 fumble recoveries, and 1 td.
Farrior has 1.5 sacks, 0 int, 1 forced fumbles, 0 fumble recoveries, 0 td, and 1 helmet-to-helmet foul.

hehe


----------



## ICEE

gamgenius said:


> Their 2008 stats, so far:
> Woodley has 7.5 sacks, 1 int, 2 forced fumbles, 3 fumble recoveries, and 1 td.
> Farrior has 1.5 sacks, 0 int, 1 forced fumbles, 0 fumble recoveries, 0 td, and 1 helmet-to-helmet foul.
> 
> hehe


----------



## ChilDawg

Hey, Liquid, many fantasy leagues don't take individual defensive players...Yahoo!, for one, only takes defensive units as a whole. I think guys like Farrior, Bruschi, and a whole bunch of other glue guys are overrated when you look at their stats, but it seems like I'd like to have those sorts of guys in my linebacking corps.


----------



## EZmoney

^^^ My Yahoo FFL uses the team defense and 3 IDP positions. I really like the IDP leagues and not sure why they aren't more popular.


----------



## Liquid

gamgenius said:


> Actually Hes from Michigan which I am from.
> 
> but Harrison is their best player. in all seriousness.


you kidding me? I'm glad harrisons stepping up but porter would wipe the floor with him.. Farriors always been consistent and he is the heart and soul of that entire Steel curtain.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

WoW!

That Steelers Linebacker Corps ran all over that Redskins front 7! LoL! That first half was just boring but the second half was just amusing! It was fun just watching Jason Campbell scramble like that!

LoL!









I Lawl'd watching Rocky fly through the air at Leftwich but not even connecting!


----------



## b_ack51

ProdigalMarine said:


> Why arent you happy.
> 
> Jets are winning


4-4, 3rd in the AFC East is ok. But the fact that Brett doesn't utilize the full potential of his running corps pisses me off! He spends more time getting hit, sacked, and intercepted because he wants to be the "deciding factor" in the Jets season. F**king douche!
[/quote]

It should have been obvious he's a ball hog selfish douche from all the times he retired, then came back. Then whined when "his" team "backstabbed" him and moved on. Obviously the guy has some complex/disorder, can't wait till he really retires and his name is never mentioned again until he's given a job as an analyst on CBS or NBC.


----------



## Nick G

DANNYBOY
you came close my friend. 
but undefeated i still am.


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> DANNYBOY
> you came close my friend.
> but undefeated i still am.


wrong thread


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid said:


> F F A R R I O RRRR Finally getting some well earned recognition. I never got into the fantasy football but it would never hurt to have him in your line up..


helmet to helmet is well earned?

Woodley is their best defensive player :nod:
[/quote]

You goddam right, should still be legal as well imo..
Btw woodley who :laugh: a 2006 rookie :laugh:?You must be a pat fan bandwagoning on my Steelers







, real Steeler fans know Farrior is the heart and soul of that Steel curtain..
[/quote]

Farrior has been doing it consistent day in and day out .. It just so happens that harrison and woodley are awesomely good.. You can't forget about foote too.. I love em steelers! Oh I forgot to post my steeler-giant game photos.. Eh its too late now but if your interested you an just email me if you wanna see how beautiful heinz field is.. haha


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> WoW!
> 
> That Steelers Linebacker Corps ran all over that Redskins front 7! LoL! That first half was just boring but the second half was just amusing! It was fun just watching Jason Campbell scramble like that!
> 
> LoL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Lawl'd watching Rocky fly through the air at Leftwich but not even connecting!










ground and pound and wear em out baby







... I'd even be willing to pay for a few A.D.D treatments for burgerpickles if he can stay focused long enough to get us a 6th ring..


----------



## Malawi-

Wow that better not be true... Im glad Steelers won but not if OCRAPA gets elected, no offense anyone, but the streak is ending.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Lets try to keep politics out of this thread







I wouldn't mind big ben being out for a few so he can get his rest and be healthy come playoffs!!


----------



## Malawi-

Ya, true that. I know its a NFL thread, but I saw what some members said about prior history about that game and saw it on espn..







As for playoffs, I think romo will be back and take them far. I also hope Titans stay undefeated like pats last year.


----------



## ChilDawg

Malawi- said:


> Wow that better not be true... Im glad Steelers won but not if OCRAPA gets elected, no offense anyone, but the streak is ending.


Correlation does not imply causation. It's just a neat little coincidence.


----------



## Malawi-

We'll see...


----------



## Liquid

ChilDawg said:


> Wow that better not be true... Im glad Steelers won but not if OCRAPA gets elected, no offense anyone, but the streak is ending.


Correlation does not imply causation. It's just a neat little coincidence.
[/quote]

LIES!!1


----------



## KINGofKINGS

b_ack51 said:


> Why arent you happy.
> 
> Jets are winning


4-4, 3rd in the AFC East is ok. But the fact that Brett doesn't utilize the full potential of his running corps pisses me off! He spends more time getting hit, sacked, and intercepted because he wants to be the "deciding factor" in the Jets season. F**king douche!
[/quote]

It should have been obvious he's a ball hog selfish douche from all the times he retired, then came back. Then whined when "his" team "backstabbed" him and moved on. Obviously the guy has some complex/disorder, can't wait till he really retires and his name is never mentioned again until he's given a job as an analyst on CBS or NBC.
[/quote]

haters haters haters... and Brett will never work for TV- when hes done he will be done- but lets let Brett decide when that is- who are you to tell him he cant change his mind after making a desicion??

Pretty boring game Mon night-- I dont understand the Wash coaching--- it was as pathetic in this game as I remember it being in their opening season loss to NY-- Zorn is an idiot... HIP HIP HOORAY!


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> Why arent you happy.
> 
> Jets are winning


4-4, 3rd in the AFC East is ok. But the fact that Brett doesn't utilize the full potential of his running corps pisses me off! He spends more time getting hit, sacked, and intercepted because he wants to be the "deciding factor" in the Jets season. F**king douche!
[/quote]

It should have been obvious he's a ball hog selfish douche from all the times he retired, then came back. Then whined when "his" team "backstabbed" him and moved on. Obviously the guy has some complex/disorder, can't wait till he really retires and his name is never mentioned again until he's given a job as an analyst on CBS or NBC.
[/quote]

haters haters haters... and Brett will never work for TV- when hes done he will be done- but lets let Brett decide when that is- who are you to tell him he cant change his mind after making a desicion??

Pretty boring game Mon night-- I dont understand the Wash coaching--- it was as pathetic in this game as I remember it being in their opening season loss to NY-- Zorn is an idiot... HIP HIP HOORAY!
[/quote]

Who are you saying he can change his mind?









He's gotta realize that there are consequences to his actions/decisions, remember that theory "for every action, theres a equal or greater reaction." Well his action was to retire, the consequence the packers started training their new QB.


----------



## Malawi-

How about tonights games, ESPN night.







Who you all taking?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Malawi- said:


> How about tonights games, ESPN night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you all taking?


There is a game tomorrow night. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Malawi-

Oh whoops, thought today was thursday.. Broncos will probably blow them out.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Brady Quin sucks... ill take whoever the Browns are playing(i forgot)



b_ack51 said:


> Why arent you happy.
> 
> Jets are winning


4-4, 3rd in the AFC East is ok. But the fact that Brett doesn't utilize the full potential of his running corps pisses me off! He spends more time getting hit, sacked, and intercepted because he wants to be the "deciding factor" in the Jets season. F**king douche!
[/quote]

It should have been obvious he's a ball hog selfish douche from all the times he retired, then came back. Then whined when "his" team "backstabbed" him and moved on. Obviously the guy has some complex/disorder, can't wait till he really retires and his name is never mentioned again until he's given a job as an analyst on CBS or NBC.
[/quote]

haters haters haters... and Brett will never work for TV- when hes done he will be done- but lets let Brett decide when that is- who are you to tell him he cant change his mind after making a desicion??

Pretty boring game Mon night-- I dont understand the Wash coaching--- it was as pathetic in this game as I remember it being in their opening season loss to NY-- Zorn is an idiot... HIP HIP HOORAY!
[/quote]

Who are you saying he can change his mind?









He's gotta realize that there are consequences to his actions/decisions, remember that theory "for every action, theres a equal or greater reaction." Well his action was to retire, the consequence the packers started training their new QB.
[/quote]

Right, and the Packers now have that QB playing for them and Brett is playing for the Jets.... things got weird in the middle of everything, but how could they not.. given the situation??? Let it go- we are all human.. we all change our minds from time to time-- the haters need to get over it imo- I wish Brett was playing for my team and Im sure he could help your 1-7 Bungels-


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> Why arent you happy.
> 
> Jets are winning


4-4, 3rd in the AFC East is ok. But the fact that Brett doesn't utilize the full potential of his running corps pisses me off! He spends more time getting hit, sacked, and intercepted because he wants to be the "deciding factor" in the Jets season. F**king douche!
[/quote]

It should have been obvious he's a ball hog selfish douche from all the times he retired, then came back. Then whined when "his" team "backstabbed" him and moved on. Obviously the guy has some complex/disorder, can't wait till he really retires and his name is never mentioned again until he's given a job as an analyst on CBS or NBC.
[/quote]

haters haters haters... and Brett will never work for TV- when hes done he will be done- but lets let Brett decide when that is- who are you to tell him he cant change his mind after making a desicion??

Pretty boring game Mon night-- I dont understand the Wash coaching--- it was as pathetic in this game as I remember it being in their opening season loss to NY-- Zorn is an idiot... HIP HIP HOORAY!
[/quote]

Who are you saying he can change his mind?









He's gotta realize that there are consequences to his actions/decisions, remember that theory "for every action, theres a equal or greater reaction." Well his action was to retire, the consequence the packers started training their new QB.
[/quote]

Right, and the Packers now have that QB playing for them and Brett is playing for the Jets.... things got weird in the middle of everything, but how could they not.. given the situation??? Let it go- we are all human.. we all change our minds from time to time-- the haters need to get over it imo- I wish Brett was playing for my team and Im sure he could help your 1-7 Bungels-
[/quote]

Yeah Brett could help the Bengals alot, he could help with the INTs thrown. I'll take an injured Palmer over Favre.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I was actually reffering to wins... as in your team has 1- they could use some more.... anyway, how was Carson doing before injury??


----------



## Nick G

cant wait to see the eagles giants game this weekend.


----------



## ICEE

why is their games on thursday.


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> why is their games on thursday.


so they can charge people money to buy the NFL network. its total bullshit, god forbit an eagles game is ever on that sh*t.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Hey now... I LOVE the NFL network and it is free now with a basic package--


----------



## Nick G

KINGofKINGS said:


> Hey now... I LOVE the NFL network and it is free now with a basic package--


not here. its not even availible if i wanted it in my area, unless i got satalite (sp) which isnt going to happen.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well... thats what I was reffering to- Its actually pretty cheap, if not cheaper(in most instances) then city cable... its almost 2009- live in the now man-


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> I was actually reffering to wins... as in your team has 1- they could use some more.... anyway, how was Carson doing before injury??


a few bad games this year I know but wasn't having much help from the new line. but hey, they can only get better now.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Week 10 already! Should be a good week, aside from Rexy starting for my Bears. He'll be fine if he doesnt get hit too much. He gets shaky after a couple good smacks. Haynesworth will be easy on him, right?

Anyways, some games I'm looking forward to:

Titans @ Bears
Colts @ Steelers
Giants @ Eagles

Honorable Mention:

Saints @ Falcons
Packers @ Vikings
Bills @ Pats


----------



## TheWayThingsR

BTW... Xenon, skins picked up Hall. I hope he's a little more productive with your team than he has been so far this season.


----------



## Liquid

TheWayThingsR said:


> Week 10 already! Should be a good week, aside from Rexy starting for my Bears. He'll be fine if he doesnt get hit too much. He gets shaky after a couple good smacks. Haynesworth will be easy on him, right?
> 
> Anyways, some games I'm looking forward to:
> 
> Titans @ Bears
> Colts @ Steelers
> Giants @ Eagles
> 
> Honorable Mention:
> 
> Saints @ Falcons
> Packers @ Vikings
> Bills @ Pats


colts dont have a chance in hell...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Wow....Jets/Rams, Jets up by 44. Finally, Brett gets it right and gives Jones some ground-pounding fun! Even if it is against a 29th-ranked run defense....LoL!


----------



## Liquid

its going to be a looong night for peyton







:laugh:


----------



## lament configuration

mewelde moore!!!!!!!!


----------



## swack

STEEL CURTAIN!!!


----------



## lament configuration

jack lambert


----------



## Liquid

swack said:


> jack lambert


Bring him back!!!!


----------



## Liquid

eveery friggin week we get in good position and eveery friggin week rothlisburger takes a piss in the wind and somebody has to save his sorry ass, when are they going to learn... Get him out of there nobody trusts him with the ball he's a bum.


----------



## Liquid

hmmm the same goddam 2 interceptions he throws every other week and burgers walking off the field like he's surprised... Absolutly no f*cking intuition whats so ever, we might as well have a friggin coffee table at qb. At best he's color blind at worst brain damaged. BRING LEFTWICH BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## swack

how about we get that fat bastard max starks out of the steelers locker room PERMANTELY. He's so useless except at wing eating contests


----------



## lament configuration

yeah seriously. i think rothelisberger shouldnt have played thru his shoulder injury and it cost them the win. leftwich looked good for once last week against washington.


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> Week 10 already! Should be a good week, aside from Rexy starting for my Bears. He'll be fine if he doesnt get hit too much. He gets shaky after a couple good smacks. Haynesworth will be easy on him, right?
> 
> Anyways, some games I'm looking forward to:
> 
> Titans @ Bears
> Colts @ Steelers
> Giants @ Eagles
> 
> Honorable Mention:
> 
> Saints @ Falcons
> Packers @ Vikings
> Bills @ Pats


colts dont have a chance in hell...
[/quote]


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> its going to be a looong night for peyton :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Liquid

you guys suck :laugh:



lament configuration said:


> yeah seriously. i think rothelisberger shouldnt have played thru his shoulder injury and it cost them the win. leftwich looked good for once last week against washington.


naaah, a shoulder injury an ass injury a thumb injury, the only excuse for him would be some kind of temporary blindness disease every time he's goes to throw the ball.. What was it a few weeks ago back to back he just threw the ball right into the other teams hands with none of our receivers around







...


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> you guys suck :laugh:


That last second pass by Ben was scary..whew


----------



## ProdigalMarine

LoL! Who saw that Eric Foster stop on Mewelde Moore? I think it was in the 2nd or 3rd quarter.

F**KING HILARIOUS!!!!! It was like Moore hitting a brick wall!


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> LoL! Who saw that Eric Foster stop on Mewelde Moore? I think it was in the 2nd or 3rd quarter.
> 
> F**KING HILARIOUS!!!!! It was like Moore hitting a brick wall!


 that had to hurt, I guess its the thought that counts


----------



## Malawi-

It was a good game though. Now giants and eagle game starts, I bet giants win by 10.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> LoL! Who saw that Eric Foster stop on Mewelde Moore? I think it was in the 2nd or 3rd quarter.
> 
> F**KING HILARIOUS!!!!! It was like Moore hitting a brick wall!


 that had to hurt, I guess its the thought that counts :laugh:
[/quote]

LoL! I don't think he had enough feeling left in him when he got hit! F**KING HILARIOUS! I need to find that highlight!









EDIT: Just looked at the line for Giants/Eagles game, Giants are the underdogs, Eagles by 3...wow, I figured the Giants were favorites.


----------



## ICEE

Malawi- said:


> It was a good game though. Now giants and eagle game starts, I bet giants win by 10.


I bet your wrong.


----------



## Malawi-

We will see, Donovan is yet to complete a pass yet..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

WoW!!!

I just witnessed a potential game-ending hit...why the f**k did Jacobs think he could jump over him?

GREAT CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNEW it wasn't an illegal forward pass, I remember that as long as he's not BEYOND the line of scrimmage its ok, and his foot never went beyond that line!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

UHo....looks like the Giants could lose by 1...

Longest quarter of any game I've ever watched....2:00 drill...oh-no!


----------



## Malawi-

Told you! Well not 10, but 5. Was actually a good game to watch.


----------



## ICEE

it was 5.. you were still wrong


----------



## r1dermon

wow, buffalo must feel like sh*t...losing to a HS QB and all...hahaha.


----------



## Malawi-

Ha, ICEE don't get so mad! Giatns going to the championship and losing!


----------



## Nick G

andy reids two IDIOTIC challenges cost them a shot at winning the game. 
stupid f*cking challenges.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

r1dermon said:


> wow, buffalo must feel like sh*t...losing to a HS QB and all...hahaha.


they should.... prepare for a beat down thursday night by the Bretts-


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> andy reids two IDIOTIC challenges cost them a shot at winning the game.
> stupid f*cking challenges.


I agree. wtf was he thinking. both those plays werent even close.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

story of phillys season.... 4th and ONE!!!


----------



## ICEE

Hey KOK.. told you Cassel is better then Rex


----------



## EZmoney

Nick G said:


> andy reids two IDIOTIC challenges cost them a shot at winning the game.
> stupid f*cking challenges.


I also think that feeding the ball to Westbrook on the final 2 plays was pretty dumb. McNabb and the Eagles were doing just fine in the air.

I've got McNasty, Brandon Jacobs, and Kevin Boss on my FFL team so all in all I thought it was a great game! Sadly, I've been hanging on to Reggie Brown all season and even played him this week. I think its time to let him go.


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> *I also think that feeding the ball to Westbrook on the final 2 plays was pretty dumb. McNabb and the Eagles were doing just fine in the air.*


agreed.
eagles this season on 4th down are like 3/4 in the air and like 4/16 on the ground. 
do they not know whats working and what isnt?

on the flip side, herm edwards going for 2 on that last second TD was a more idiotic call than any of reids mishaps. 
he said he couldnt trust his D..... wonder what that will do for the moral of his defense next week.


----------



## Boobah

go panthers


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz
looks like you are going to be the one who gave me both my first win, and my first loss in fantasy football.
unless Frank Gore has an AMAZING night.


----------



## ICEE

he probabaly will.. nick always gets lucky :nod:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ICEE said:


> Hey KOK.. told you Cassel is better then Rex


I still dont think you can ever really prove who is "better"... Who is to say that in a different world if Rex was a Patriot that he couldnt do aswell or better than Cassell with NE's players and coaches... but in a grade school type argument I guess basing it off of yesterday.. yes, he is much better-


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> Jewelz
> looks like you are going to be the one who gave me both my first win, and my first loss in fantasy football.
> unless Frank Gore has an AMAZING night.


You're high54boobies ?

Ya and I stared 0 - 2, won 7 in a row (hopefully 8 tonight) since.

I wonder if Frank Gore had anything to do with inventing teh Internets..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

This is my third year in my league... I have yet to make the post season as owner of my team... at 6-4 I am primed to make a run.. I love fantasy football...


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> Jewelz
> looks like you are going to be the one who gave me both my first win, and my first loss in fantasy football.
> unless Frank Gore has an AMAZING night.


You're high54boobies ?

Ya and I stared 0 - 2, won 7 in a row (hopefully 8 tonight) since.

I wonder if Frank Gore had anything to do with inventing teh Internets..
[/quote]
yeah
and i hope he does something as epic as that tonight.


----------



## EZmoney

Third year in my league, too. FFL is a lot of fun!

I wish that I joined the Pfury league this year. It would have been fun playing agianst you guys as well.


----------



## Malawi-

I know some of you watched it, surpisingly was a good game. My family must be mad niners lost again.


----------



## ICEE

Good Game but lots of sloppy play.


----------



## r1dermon

yeah KOK...favre is coming off of that HUUUGE win against a mighty rams team...

gimme a break...brett's going to pop off 4 int's. in traditional brett style.


----------



## lament configuration

damn it shaun hill.


----------



## Malawi-

Next game: Jets vs Pats

Anytakers? I got Jets win by 14


----------



## Nick G

Malawi- said:


> Next game: Jets vs Pats
> 
> Anytakers?* I got Jets win by 14*


really?
im thinkin more like, pats by three, but it would be freakin awesome if the jets win. i just think the pats are too good, cassell is getting better every week. but the jets are pretty good too. either way, thats the game im looking forward to the most this week (thurs).


----------



## ProdigalMarine

r1dermon said:


> yeah KOK...favre is coming off of that HUUUGE win against a mighty rams team...
> 
> gimme a break...brett's going to pop off 4 int's. in traditional brett style.


Game plan for Brett this week against the Pats....

STOP BALL-HOGGING!
STOP THROWING PICKS!
STOP TRYING TO BE THE HERO!
GIVE BALL TO JONES SO HE CAN RUN IT!!!!!!!!!!!
JETS D WILL HANDLE THE REST!

Oh, did you guys here, we picked up Ty Law too....Dont know if he'll be much of a factor but it'll probably help


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## ProdigalMarine

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 173994


^^ Right on!

<< 100% ELI SUPPORTER! FROM 2004 TO PRESENT...oh and that G-Men O & D kicks ass too!


----------



## MONGO 

ProdigalMarine said:


> View attachment 173994


^^ Right on!

<< 100% ELI SUPPORTER! FROM 2004 TO PRESENT...oh and that G-Men O & D kicks ass too!
[/quote]
I knew you would like that








... now where is Bake to show some love!


----------



## r1dermon

ty law used to be good...damn, what's with the jets picking up all our talent? curtis martin, ty law...etc...i'll give you brian cox, but sh*t man, wasn't that his last year? curtis martin tore it up in jets country....


----------



## ProdigalMarine

r1dermon said:


> ty law used to be good...damn, what's with the jets picking up all our talent? curtis martin, ty law...etc...i'll give you brian cox, but sh*t man, wasn't that his last year? curtis martin tore it up in jets country....


LoL! You know what comes to mind when I think of the Pats this past weekend? Ben Jarvis Green Ellis....LOL, thats a f**king long ass name!


----------



## r1dermon

yeah it is...but for an undrafted rookie 6th string running back...he f*cking TORE IT UP!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

r1dermon said:


> yeah it is...but for an undrafted rookie 6th string running back...he f*cking TORE IT UP!


I wouldn't quite say he "TORE IT UP!" Brandon Jacobs tore it up. Thomas Jones tore it up. Adrian Peterson tore it up. I think its safe to say that BenJarvis Green-Ellis had a great game.

LoL...Benjarvis....


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> yeah it is...but for an undrafted rookie 6th string running back...he f*cking TORE IT UP!


I wouldn't quite say he "TORE IT UP!" *Brandon Jacobs* tore it up. Thomas Jones tore it up. Adrian Peterson tore it up. I think its safe to say that BenJarvis Green-Ellis had a great game.

LoL...Benjarvis....
[/quote]
yeah, as a humbled eagles fan ill be the first to admit, Jacobs is a MONSTER


----------



## EZmoney

ProdigalMarine said:


> Ben Jarvis Green Ellis....LOL, thats a f**king long ass name!


His teammates nicknamed him 'Lawfirm' cuz thats what his name sounds like. Hehe


----------



## r1dermon

ProdigalMarine said:


> yeah it is...*but for an undrafted rookie 6th string running back*...*he f*cking TORE IT UP*!


I wouldn't quite say he "TORE IT UP!" Brandon Jacobs tore it up. Thomas Jones tore it up. Adrian Peterson tore it up. I think its safe to say that BenJarvis Green-Ellis had a great game.

LoL...Benjarvis....
[/quote]

peterson is a proven high draft pick beast...he was supposed to preform well...

benjarvis green-ellis TORE IT UP for an undrafted 6th string rookie.


----------



## Jewelz

I wasn't impressed with Jarvis last week. Everyone always talks about how terrible Colts run defense is; so he had something like 3 yards a carry, big woop


----------



## Nick G

^^thats what im sayin. he carried it like 25 times. his long was 13 yards, and i could have ran it in on that hole that he had for the TD. 
tearing it up is peterson running for 200 yards, or jacobs running for 130 and 2TDs.
a good game is what jarvis had.


----------



## lament configuration

i did the smart thing and picked up shaun hill for my fantasy team.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> ^^thats what im sayin. he carried it like 25 times. his long was 13 yards, and i could have ran it in on that hole that he had for the TD.
> tearing it up is peterson running for 200 yards, or jacobs running for 130 and 2TDs.
> a good game is what jarvis had.


Thats what I'm trying to tell Rider....BenJarvis Green-Ellis just had a good game.

Jacobs running for 130/2TDs against a 9th-Ranked D is TEARING it up. Peterson having a collective 225yds and a TD (over HALF of the total team ydage) is tearing it up. Even rookie Joe Flacco throwing for 2TDs for 185yds is tearing it up...thats not a good game.

Brett Farve throwing no INTs in a game is an example of a good game.


----------



## Malawi-

brady coming back!!


----------



## [email protected]°

How Bout them NY Giants!!!

Big Blue is on a tear this year and Im lovin it!!!


----------



## MONGO 

[email protected]° said:


> How Bout them NY Giants!!!
> 
> Big Blue is on a tear this year and Im lovin it!!!


----------



## Nick G

Malawi- said:


> brady coming back!!


next year.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

r1dermon said:


> yeah it is...*but for an undrafted rookie 6th string running back*...*he f*cking TORE IT UP*!


I wouldn't quite say he "TORE IT UP!" Brandon Jacobs tore it up. Thomas Jones tore it up. Adrian Peterson tore it up. I think its safe to say that BenJarvis Green-Ellis had a great game.

LoL...Benjarvis....
[/quote]

*peterson is a proven high draft pick beast...he was supposed to preform well...*benjarvis green-ellis TORE IT UP for an undrafted 6th string rookie.
[/quote]

HOMERISM at its finest... how anyone that watches football can say A Pete was "suppose to perform well", but cant give the recognition of TEARING IT UP.. is beyond me.. lol- when I watch AP play I think of the best back since Barry Sanders-- the guy is unreal and his multiple or near multiple 200 yard games back that up-- your shitty 6th round law firm back is the product of a good system... like in Denver where every back they put in does well--- sh*t NE could have picked up Cedric Benson and he would have good numbers-- Adrian Peterson is the REAL DEAL-


----------



## r1dermon

yeah, no sh*t, but his expectations were a lot higher than jarvis green's. the very fact that anybody is talking about this guy at all, indicates that he tore it up, respectively. how many other 6th round rookies have had his numbers this year? case in point.


----------



## Nick G

^^ kinda like e. james, he did well because of the system. they didnt pay him because they knew that they could stick any reasonably talented back in there and perform reasonably like addai.

edit, what i said was meant for what KOK said


----------



## KINGofKINGS

r1dermon said:


> yeah, no sh*t, but his expectations were a lot higher than jarvis green's. the very fact that anybody is talking about this guy at all, indicates that he tore it up, respectively. how many other 6th round rookies have had his numbers this year? case in point.


actually, they talk about him... because a) he is on the Patriots... and b) he has a weird name thats worth talking about... I havent seen ANYTHING that constitutes "tearing it up"-- if anything he is doing "whats expected out of him".. he is a backup- the starter went down and now he is filling in like he is suppose to-- 5th,6th, 7th round whatever- The pats drafted him so they must have saw something-- Im pretty sure if I wanted to take the time to dig and find names of players drafted that late that have ...... wait .... what has he done again??


----------



## Malawi-

Ya, Sport Center lied, or I had selective hearing. I heard it last night after I posted... I guess jets gonna roll over pats on thursday now.


----------



## ICEE

Mike Marts is an idiot


----------



## ProdigalMarine

KINGofKINGS said:


> *actually, they talk about him... because a) he is on the Patriots... and b) he has a weird name thats worth talking about... I havent seen ANYTHING that constitutes "tearing it up"-- *if anything he is doing "whats expected out of him".. he is a backup- the starter went down and now he is filling in like he is suppose to-- 5th,6th, 7th round whatever- The pats drafted him so they must have saw something-- Im pretty sure if I wanted to take the time to dig and find names of players drafted that late that have ...... wait .... what has he done again??


^^ WINN'AH!!!! WE'S GOTSA WINN'AH!!!


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> Mike Marts is an idiot


yeah but he does kinda have a point.

kinda


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> Mike Marts is an idiot


yeah but he does kinda have a point.

kinda
[/quote]

Does his offense not include a spike play?


----------



## Nick G

ChilDawg said:


> Mike Marts is an idiot


yeah but he does kinda have a point.

kinda
[/quote]

Does his offense not include a spike play?
[/quote]
touche good sir
he is an idiot.


----------



## Liquid

*By BOB LABRIOLA
Steelers.com 
A couple of times already this season, Ben Roethlisberger has had to miss all but one day of practice because of his shoulder injury, but then he has started the game on Sunday.

Coach Mike Tomlin isnâ€™t opposed to such a scenario on an occasional basis, but he made it clear yesterday that Roethlisberger isnâ€™t going to become the next Steve McNair.

In 2006, McNair quarterbacked the Baltimore Ravens to a division title â€" and earned himself a spot in the Pro Bowl along the way â€" despite rarely practicing more than one day a week during the bulk of the season.

Four times over the first nine weeks (the bye doesnâ€™t count), Roethlisberger has been listed on the teamâ€™s injury report for that weekâ€™s game, and in each of those weeks he has missed at least some practice time. But Roethlisberger has not missed a start since the 2006 season opener, and only that because of an emergency appendectomy.

â€œIt is our intent right now that hopefully he will practice. The shoulder is what it is,â€ said Tomlin. â€œIt is something that he has dealt with, and that he will continue to deal with. We will see where he is when he comes in here. He comes in and spends time with the coaching staff on Tuesdays; he gets treatment and such. We will see what his availability will be for practice after that.â€

Roethlisberger originally was injured in the first half of the season opener, against the Texans at Heinz Field, when defensive end Mario Williams wrapped him up and slammed him shoulder-first into the ground.

The following week was one where Roethlisberger was unable to practice until Friday, but he started against the Browns and completed 12-of-19 for 186 yards, with one touchdown, no interceptions and a passer rating of 113.0.

Leading up to the game against the Colts, Roethlisberger again didnâ€™t practice until Friday, and there was speculation that Byron Leftwich would start, especially after he completed 7-of-10 with a touchdown in the second half of the win over the Redskins.

But Roethlisberger started against the Colts and played the whole game. He completed 30-of-42 (71.4 percent) for 284 yards, with no touchdowns and three interceptions.

As Tomlin said, Roethlisberger has dealt with the shoulder since the opener, but the only time it forced him out of a game was for the second half against the Washington Redskins after it was re-injured during a quarterback sneak for a touchdown.

â€œI think itâ€™s important that you practice and get physical reps,â€ said Tomlin. â€œIt is one of the things that we have been dealing with in regards to his situation; a little short-term misery, if you will. When people are dealing with injuries such as his, you miss practice, but they are veteran players and you get them to the stadium and you play. That is only a short-term solution. The longer that process goes on, you see issues turn up in terms of timing and cohesion. I think that is really the spot that we are in at this point.â€

In the teamâ€™s last three games, Roethlisberger has thrown eight interceptions vs. only one touchdown pass, and he also has been sacked 10 times. Whether that has to do with the quality of the competition â€" New York Giants, Washington Redskins and Indianapolis Colts â€" or the wear-and-tear on his sore shoulder is unknown, but Tomlin appeared to be saying that the quarterback who plays on Sundays is going to be the one who is able to practice during the week.

â€œBen was able to play last week because Indianapolis is a very simple team to be prepared for schematically. They donâ€™t try to trick you; what they do is what they do,â€ said Tomlin. â€œIf there is a game that you can go in and play on a limited number of (practice) reps, it is against a team like that. That was part of the process we went through last week. This week is a new week. Some of the things we did to get Ben ready to go were short-term answers and solutions.

â€œThe reality is that as we go on, we recognize the value of practice and what the physical reps mean to us as an offense. We will live day-to-day and go through that process.â€*

hmmm I'm not the only one that think burgerpickles is weak and lazy







bench him already, put him out of his misery... We don't need no stinkin quarterback, BRING RANDLE EL BACK!!


----------



## lament configuration

antwan randle el was a pretty good QB at indiana back in the day.


----------



## [email protected]°

Antonio Pierce is the MAN!!!

He was at our station tonight for his weekly interview...

He is the most down to earth yet insanely dedicated and focused player!!

Go Big Blue!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

lament configuration said:


> antwan randle el was a pretty good QB at indiana back in the day.


Randle El was an option QB at IU, though - never a great passer. They moved him to receiver his senior year to prep him for NFL


----------



## ICEE

[email protected]° said:


> Antonio Pierce is the MAN!!!
> 
> He was at our station tonight for his weekly interview...
> 
> He is the most down to earth yet insanely dedicated and focused player!!
> 
> Go Big Blue!!!!


he is a good linebacker.. sweet that you got to meet him.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Damnit!

Patriots just scored a TD Boo!

Sucks that I don't have the NFL network anymore.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

POSTED IN WRONG THREAD


----------



## Nick G

dude either its because its on wpix around here or we are getting the nfl network feed, the audio keeps going on the game, its weird. during the star spangled banner things kept getting bleeped. 
anyone else watchin this in the new york/north jersey area?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> dude either its because its on wpix around here or we are getting the nfl network feed, the audio keeps going on the game, its weird. during the star spangled banner things kept getting bleeped.
> anyone else watchin this in the new york/north jersey area?


Its probably one of the NE camera guys or audio techs tampering with some sh*t again....F**kers never learn.


----------



## Nick G

^^hahaha

pats got 3:10 to score or lose to the jets.
never saw the jets make mistakes like they are tonight.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> never saw the jets make mistakes like they are tonight.


Odd, I do everytime I watch them play. Theres' always something they do to to f**k up their own game.

Looks like is OT!!!


----------



## Nick G

oops. i totally meant the pats. 
haha, yeah the jets shoot themselves in the foot a lot. 
but the pats rarely do.
this is an awesome game btw.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

OMG!

Brett better kick that field go!

NVM!!! THEY DID!!

JETS WIN! JETS WIN!

And yes, the Patriots made a lot of hiccups. What happened?


----------



## [email protected]°

ProdigalMarine said:


> dude either its because its on wpix around here or we are getting the nfl network feed, the audio keeps going on the game, its weird. during the star spangled banner things kept getting bleeped.
> anyone else watchin this in the new york/north jersey area?


Its probably one of the NE camera guys or audio techs tampering with some sh*t again....F**kers never learn.
[/quote]

They fucked us too!!!

We lost audio during a live shot, and have had nothing but problems with the truck ops up there....

I don't know who NFL network hired, but they SUCK!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Matt Cassell had a decent game tonight! Hell, even Brett had a decent game; he didn't throw a friggin INT tonight!

EDIT: Checking out the highlights tonight...did anyone see that 1-handed Cotchery catch in the 2nd? WoW!


----------



## Nick G

what a game. cant believe the jets won it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> what a game. cant believe the jets won it.


Agree!

Jets #1 in the AFC East!
Giants #1 in the NFC East!

Woo woo!!!!!!!

I'm still amazed the Jets held on, I would've figured that Belichick would've gone for the 2 in the final seconds (kinda like what Herm did in the KC/SD game)

EDIT: Bill looks PISSED!


----------



## Nick G

^^^ yeah i said that. i was thinkin, pats were movin well, maybe they just go for it. bill is sneaky, i figured he might try.

for the jets to bounce back from 3rd and 15 on the 3rd play of OT and drive down to win it showed a lot of mental toughness.

this must burn for all you patriot fans.


----------



## Jewelz

Jarvis 2 carries 9 yards

still not impressed


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> Jarvis 2 carries 9 yards
> 
> still not impressed


id say he tore it up. 
tore up something after the game probably








r1


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah^... didnt exactly "tear it up"?? jets looked good-- Giants vs Jets in SB?? Wouldnt that be somethin--


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> Jarvis 2 carries 9 yards
> 
> still not impressed


id say he tore it up. 
tore up something after the game probably








r1
[/quote]

Dreadlocked running backs are overrated in general. A back with dreads carries it for 4 yards, everyone thinks it's 8 yards for some reason. No wonder the number of dreadlocked RBs in the last 5 years or so increased so drastically.. That's my theory anyway


----------



## KINGofKINGS

dont forget he was a 6th round pic to-


----------



## Nick G

yeah it would be something.
i HIGHLY doubt it (the Jets anyway)
but it would be pretty damn crazy.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I dont think its too far a reach for the Jets to win the AFC this year??? The titans arent the Patriots of last year... and outside of the Titans I would say the Bretts are right behind them-


----------



## KINGofKINGS

tenn opponents are a combined 34-47... I know, I know you are only as good as the schedule permits but eventually they will meet up with a tough team that can score some points and play D-- so far theyre toughest opp has been Balt and they won 10-13 due to balt weak offense--- they remind me ALOT of the 06 bears..

oooh nice- they play the jets on the 23rd- should be a GOOD game-


----------



## ICEE

Ya they are like the 06 Bears. Great defense.. Average Offense


----------



## ProdigalMarine

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah^... didnt exactly "tear it up"?? jets looked good-- Giants vs Jets in SB?? Wouldnt that be somethin--


Wouldn't that be interesting.


----------



## r1dermon

ProdigalMarine said:


> Matt Cassell had a decent game tonight! Hell, even Brett had a decent game; he didn't throw a friggin INT tonight!
> 
> EDIT: Checking out the highlights tonight...did anyone see that 1-handed Cotchery catch in the 2nd? WoW!


umm, considering he hadn't started a game since highschool coming into the beginning of this season, i'd say he "tore it up". especially considering the amount of injuries that the patriots have suffered this year, thus far. it's not out of the realm of possibility that the jets will take the AFC east...yet to be seen though, buffalo may make a last stand, and the patriots can never be ruled out. i think a good sleeper team to look at in the NFC would be washington, they could break a lot of hearts and make it to the big game. quote me on that.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

r1dermon said:


> Matt Cassell had a decent game tonight! Hell, even Brett had a decent game; he didn't throw a friggin INT tonight!
> 
> EDIT: Checking out the highlights tonight...did anyone see that 1-handed Cotchery catch in the 2nd? WoW!


umm, considering he hadn't started a game since highschool coming into the beginning of this season, i'd say he "tore it up". especially considering the amount of injuries that the patriots have suffered this year, thus far. it's not out of the realm of possibility that the jets will take the AFC east...yet to be seen though, buffalo may make a last stand, and the patriots can never be ruled out. i think a good sleeper team to look at in the NFC would be washington, they could break a lot of hearts and make it to the big game. quote me on that.
[/quote]

LoL!

Finally you get the def of "tore it up" right! Matt Cassell did have a pretty good game this game, if only he had completed more of his passes instead of throwing wide right, wide left, high or low, he would've been unstoppable and the outcome would've been different.

I will agree with you about Washington being a sleeper team in the NFC, but Jason Campbells O line better keep him out of trouble or else it'll be a repeat of last season. I'm also looking at Carolina too...they've been quiet this year.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I think Cassell has the tools to be a decent qb... but I dont understand the ESPN crew sucking his c*ck like they were yesterday on tv... Jaws was talking about how he is able to make "all the throws"... no- he has ZERO touch and accuracy on the deep ball-- and thats with Randy Moss- sh*t Tom Brady showed us that all you have to do with Moss is throw it in his area and he will catch the damn ball-- Cassell is off on the deep stuff by 10 yards-


----------



## ProdigalMarine

KINGofKINGS said:


> I think Cassell has the tools to be a decent qb... but I dont understand the ESPN crew sucking his c*ck like they were yesterday on tv... Jaws was talking about how he is able to make "all the throws"... no- *he has ZERO touch and accuracy on the deep ball-- and thats with Randy Moss*- sh*t Tom Brady showed us that all you have to do with Moss is throw it in his area and he will catch the damn ball-- Cassell is off on the deep stuff by 10 yards-


I think we're on the same page about Matt Cassell...AND Benjarvis Green-Ellis.

Now if only I can convince you that Brett is not the key to the Jets making the playoffs....:laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

LOL___ OK_ PM... I now dont think mean thoughts about you in my head anymore now... haha jk--- But the Bretts WOULD NOT be 6-3 right now with Chad... Dont get me wrong, Ive never had a prob with Chad I just dont think he has the tools to go all the way... Brett does- You also need to note that EVERYONE on that team right now is believing or starting to believe in #4 and his ability to win the big game... and he makes everyone better- Look at TJ- look at how much he has improved from last year to this... How about the rookie Keller.. Favre is making him look like one hell of a draft pick.... Next is Coles- he is starting to come along--... the whole team benefits from picking him up- The worst thing that could happen is Brett retires after this season- If he returns next year and plays again the team is only gonna get better---- I see a Jets team with a great mixture of young and old with a hall of fame qb- usually when you add all the different pieces they have in the offseason it takes time- and imo they are much ahead of schedule-


----------



## ProdigalMarine

KINGofKINGS said:


> LOL___ OK_ PM... I now dont think mean thoughts about you in my head anymore now... haha jk--- But the Bretts WOULD NOT be 6-3 right now with Chad... Dont get me wrong, Ive never had a prob with Chad I just dont think he has the tools to go all the way... Brett does- You also need to note that EVERYONE on that team right now is believing or starting to believe in #4 and his ability to win the big game... and he makes everyone better- Look at TJ- look at how much he has improved from last year to this... How about the rookie Keller.. Favre is making him look like one hell of a draft pick.... Next is Coles- he is starting to come along--... the whole team benefits from picking him up- The worst thing that could happen is Brett retires after this season- If he returns next year and plays again the team is only gonna get better---- I see a Jets team with a great mixture of young and old with a hall of fame qb- usually when you add all the different pieces they have in the offseason it takes time- and imo they are much ahead of schedule-


As much as it pains me to say I agree with you about Brett, having Mr. INT on the team DOES make the team better. Lets just hope he continues to share the passing game with the passing game. Thomas Jones is the next best thing since Curtis Martin.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Games I'm looking forward to watching this sunday....

Ravens/Giants *MY GAME OF THE WEEK*
Titans/Jags
Chargers/Steelers

and of course

Cowgirls/Deadskins game! Go ****!


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Games I'm looking forward to watching this sunday....
> 
> Ravens/Giants *MY GAME OF THE WEEK*
> Titans/Jags
> Chargers/Steelers
> 
> and of course
> 
> Cowgirls/Deadskins game! Go ****!


Giants
Jags cause i don't like the titans
Steelers
&
Deadskins (not exactly dead, just bruised up by Steelers D







)


----------



## ICEE

ProdigalMarine said:


> LOL___ OK_ PM... I now dont think mean thoughts about you in my head anymore now... haha jk--- But the Bretts WOULD NOT be 6-3 right now with Chad... Dont get me wrong, Ive never had a prob with Chad I just dont think he has the tools to go all the way... Brett does- You also need to note that EVERYONE on that team right now is believing or starting to believe in #4 and his ability to win the big game... and he makes everyone better- Look at TJ- look at how much he has improved from last year to this... How about the rookie Keller.. Favre is making him look like one hell of a draft pick.... Next is Coles- he is starting to come along--... the whole team benefits from picking him up- The worst thing that could happen is Brett retires after this season- If he returns next year and plays again the team is only gonna get better---- I see a Jets team with a great mixture of young and old with a hall of fame qb- usually when you add all the different pieces they have in the offseason it takes time- and imo they are much ahead of schedule-


As much as it pains me to say I agree with you about Brett, having Mr. INT on the team DOES make the team better. Lets just hope he continues to share the passing game with the passing game. Thomas Jones is the next best thing since Curtis Martin.
[/quote]


----------



## Nick G

the eagles tied the bengals.
what the sh*t is that? 
they should just RPS or something, or play another OT, ties are for soccer 
back ... that missed FG had to hurt.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ICEE said:


> LOL___ OK_ PM... I now dont think mean thoughts about you in my head anymore now... haha jk--- But the Bretts WOULD NOT be 6-3 right now with Chad... Dont get me wrong, Ive never had a prob with Chad I just dont think he has the tools to go all the way... Brett does- You also need to note that EVERYONE on that team right now is believing or starting to believe in #4 and his ability to win the big game... and he makes everyone better- Look at TJ- look at how much he has improved from last year to this... How about the rookie Keller.. Favre is making him look like one hell of a draft pick.... Next is Coles- he is starting to come along--... the whole team benefits from picking him up- The worst thing that could happen is Brett retires after this season- If he returns next year and plays again the team is only gonna get better---- I see a Jets team with a great mixture of young and old with a hall of fame qb- usually when you add all the different pieces they have in the offseason it takes time- and imo they are much ahead of schedule-


As much as it pains me to say I agree with you about Brett, having Mr. INT on the team DOES make the team better. Lets just hope he continues to share the passing game with the passing game. Thomas Jones is the next best thing since Curtis Martin.
[/quote]









[/quote]

Damn...didn't even catch that I wrote that. LoL! I guess thats a classic textbook freudian slip?

...f**kin ball-hog!

207yds against that Ravens D...wtf?


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> the eagles tied the bengals.
> what the sh*t is that?
> they should just RPS or something, or play another OT, ties are for soccer
> back ... that missed FG had to hurt.


agree. that is f*cking retarded


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> LOL___ OK_ PM... I now dont think mean thoughts about you in my head anymore now... haha jk--- But the Bretts WOULD NOT be 6-3 right now with Chad... Dont get me wrong, Ive never had a prob with Chad I just dont think he has the tools to go all the way... Brett does- You also need to note that EVERYONE on that team right now is believing or starting to believe in #4 and his ability to win the big game... and he makes everyone better- Look at TJ- look at how much he has improved from last year to this... How about the rookie Keller.. Favre is making him look like one hell of a draft pick.... Next is Coles- he is starting to come along--... the whole team benefits from picking him up- The worst thing that could happen is Brett retires after this season- If he returns next year and plays again the team is only gonna get better---- I see a Jets team with a great mixture of young and old with a hall of fame qb- usually when you add all the different pieces they have in the offseason it takes time- and imo they are much ahead of schedule-


As much as it pains me to say I agree with you about Brett, having Mr. INT on the team DOES make the team better. Lets just hope he continues to share the passing game with the passing game. Thomas Jones is the next best thing since Curtis Martin.
[/quote]









[/quote]

Damn...didn't even catch that I wrote that. LoL! I guess thats a classic textbook freudian slip?

...f**kin ball-hog!

207yds against that Ravens D...wtf?








[/quote]

I don't get the Freudian Slip?









Bills tomorrow against the Browns on Monday night :laugh:


----------



## ICEE

what happened to the bills making the playoffs danny


----------



## Guest

What happened to the Lions not being the worst NFL team in the history of the league ICEE


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> What happened to the Lions not being the worst NFL team in the history of the league ICEE


they still can win 1


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> What happened to the Lions not being the worst NFL team in the history of the league ICEE


they still can win 1








[/quote]
still will be the worst team in the league


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> What happened to the Lions not being the worst NFL team in the history of the league ICEE


they still can win 1








[/quote]
still will be the worst team in the league
[/quote]

he said in the history of the league.


----------



## Liquid

WOOOOO Way to go Steeler D, won another game for us :laugh: I wouldn't have trusted that retard burgerpickles on 3rd down either...

HAHAAA and Poluman puts the exclamation mark on it all :laugh:


----------



## ICEE

11-10


----------



## Angler

ICEE said:


> 11-10


That's what I'm sayin. What's up with that last TD being called back?? I have Pitt on my fantasy team, and that would have been 6 more points for me. Oh well, at least the Chargers lost and the Broncos won today.


----------



## ICEE

Rothlisburger sucks this year


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> Rothlisburger sucks this year


sucked last year too, but whatever.. Expected that with the transitions that took place. Difference is our D is back at it and he's crying about a different injury every week whether its his thumb his shoulder or his ass and not even bothering to put the work in. If he wants to sit on the bench again and not have to practice or put the work in I say let him, he'd make a great back up for somebody else.


----------



## swack

Stats say he had a great game today, and i agree


----------



## ICEE

A great game is 11-10???? thats not great stats


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

300+ yards for any QB is impressive, even with no TD. That would have been the icing on the cake tho..
Anyway, the D did win it for the Steelers today, no doubt there.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Big ben was pretty good last year. Steelers D is amazing. I think the only thing thats holding us back from winning this year is not having a big back and our O-line


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> Big ben was pretty good last year. Steelers D is amazing. I think the only thing thats holding us back from winning this year is not having a big back and our O-line


O-line can only buy him so much time and he's had plenty of time to throw 10-15 yard interceptions anything over 15 and forget about it he's dumb founded.







imagine if he didn't have steeler D and he had to work with a bengal, dallas or some other mediocre defense







he'd be history by now. Parker did great last year and is holding his own this year. The problem is nobody can depend on burger.. Now I can understand a running back getting injured once in a while and still maintaining over 100 yards a game being hurt no less, but a qb? crying about one thing or the other?? since week two?? Pretty much just throws to the other team with none of our receivers around on a few occasions and more then once in one game because his thumb/shoulder hurts?? Bs, he's a f*cking retard..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> Pretty much just throws to the other team with none of our receivers around on a few occasions and more then once in one game .... Bs, he's a f*cking retard..


lOl, sounds like you're describing Brett Favre here...


----------



## b_ack51

Nick G said:


> the eagles tied the bengals.
> what the sh*t is that?
> they should just RPS or something, or play another OT, ties are for soccer
> back ... that missed FG had to hurt.


I can't believe all the running plays in OT. Then the missed FG. I saw the kick and was like sh*t its going right.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Pretty much just throws to the other team with none of our receivers around on a few occasions and more then once in one game .... Bs, he's a f*cking retard..


lOl, sounds like you're describing Brett Favre here...
[/quote]

lol well at least brett can blame it on the altzeimers kicking in







anyone of our receivers or te's will sit there wide open and retarded burger will sit there with a down syndrome look on his face and wait until he gets sacked or just throw to a cornerback woohoo.


----------



## Nick G

b_ack51 said:


> the eagles tied the bengals.
> what the sh*t is that?
> they should just RPS or something, or play another OT, ties are for soccer
> back ... that missed FG had to hurt.


I can't believe all the running plays in OT. Then the missed FG. I saw the kick and was like sh*t its going right.
[/quote]
im almost glad that it wasnt on TV here. 
seems like it was an ugly game. mcnabb throws 3 picks, your qb gets sacked 8 times. 
final score is 13-13. 
i almost went to a bar to watch it, but instead decided to do stuff around the house, and keep updated on nfl.com and i stick by that decision.


----------



## Jewelz

Hilarious that McNabb didn't even know the game could end in a tie


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> *Hilarious* that McNabb didn't even know the game could end in a tie


cause for concern if he really didnt know it. 
serious concern. 
i havent seen or read anything about it yet, but if thats true that he really didnt know, and he didnt know that the game was about to end, then thats really bad.


----------



## Jewelz

It is true.

http://www.sportingnews.com/blog/the_sport...ties_in_the_nfl

http://www.newsday.com/sports/football/ny-...,6652563.column

http://www.the700level.com/2008/11/donovan-mcnab-2.html


----------



## ICEE

the Eagles really got screwed with that tie... now they are in last place


----------



## Jewelz

Donovan McNabb should do his homework before stepping onto national stage

sincerely,

Sarah Palin


----------



## Nick G

wow
at least he isnt the one calling the plays. i always back mcnabb, all through the years from when he was boo-ed after we drafted him to the injuries and the TO thing, to the scrambling when freddie mitchel was wide open, and all the throws in the dirt. 
this one im not really sure what to say.



Jewelz said:


> Donovan McNabb should do his homework before stepping onto national stage
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> Sarah Palin


ouch


----------



## KINGofKINGS

You backed him even when... .. ..he was dry heaving/throwing up in the middle of the huddle on the final drive of the SB loss to the Patriots?


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> You backed him even when... .. ..he was dry heaving/throwing up in the middle of the huddle on the final drive of the SB loss to the Patriots?


"Whoops, McNabb's puking, let's cut to commercial"... McNabb's mom appears on TV screen - "did you eat your chunky soup ???"


----------



## Nick G

KINGofKINGS said:


> You backed him even when... .. ..he was dry heaving/throwing up in the middle of the huddle on the final drive of the SB loss to the Patriots?


yep.
i also backed him when he was throwing 6 TDs every week earlier that season and the only way i could see an eagles game that was competitive was if i watched the first quarter.

when he played a whole game with a broken ankle.

take the good with the bad, no matter how good, and not matter how bad.


----------



## b_ack51

Nick G said:


> the eagles tied the bengals.
> what the sh*t is that?
> they should just RPS or something, or play another OT, ties are for soccer
> back ... that missed FG had to hurt.


I can't believe all the running plays in OT. Then the missed FG. I saw the kick and was like sh*t its going right.
[/quote]
im almost glad that it wasnt on TV here. 
seems like it was an ugly game. mcnabb throws 3 picks, your qb gets sacked 8 times. 
final score is 13-13. 
i almost went to a bar to watch it, but instead decided to do stuff around the house, and keep updated on nfl.com and i stick by that decision.
[/quote]

I believe mcnabb had the chance to throw about 6 INTs that game. 2 or 3 of them went right to the defender and through their hands. It was awful watching it, bengals or eagles fan.


----------



## MiGsTeR

So how bout that MNF...


----------



## Nick G

yeah the eagles either better start to win games at a fever pace and pray for other teams to lose games or they are done. im not sure what they can do, i hate to echo the rest of the nay sayers and hate on reid and mcnabb, but the more i think about it, mcnabb not knowing about that game ending after one OT shows a lack of situational awareness that wouldnt be present on a team that was winning consistenly.
at least the phillies won the world series.

that game last night wasnt too bad. the beginning was horrible, but towards the end it got way better.


----------



## ICEE

that game sucked I thought, so boring.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Uho....











NFL.com said:


> "There is a little swelling, he is walking really well," Coughlin said of Jacobs, fourth in the NFL with 879 yards rushing. "They are going to do all of the tests. But hopefully we can get this under control."


GIANTS JACOBS + ROSS "NOT SERIOUSLY INJURED"

Won't say anything to jinx the team....so how about them Jets (excluding Brett...i still think he's a douche)


----------



## Jewelz

What, noone cares about football all of a sudden ?

Titans lose their 1st


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> What, noone cares about football all of a sudden ?
> 
> Titans lose their 1st


...to the NEW YORK JETS! Woot woot! 
I wasn't able to catch the game due to training out at the academy but NFL.com is my friend.
Watching the Giants/Cards game right now...wow







....the Giants CAN manage a game without Brandon "Brumblin-Stumblin™" Jacobs!
Woot! Woot! to Eli, to the G-men offense and that D!

What happened to Philly and Carolina this week?








...How about that Bills game, Dannyboy? Trent Edwards FTW!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

Pick a team, not both of them


----------



## MiGsTeR

Anything good or intresting happen this week? I fell asleep the whole day...


----------



## Nick G

yeah, the eagles suck ass.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I'll gladly take mcnabb over big ben - So be happy!


----------



## Jewelz

Woot !! Colts baby !!!


----------



## ICEE

i was hoping he would miss


----------



## Malawi-

Another classic ending to a game.


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> I'll gladly take mcnabb over big ben - So be happy!


I hear that..


----------



## [email protected]°

ICEE said:


> Pick a team, not both of them


Surprisingly Giants and Jets fans get along for the most part sans the annual preseason game and the once every 4 years that they play eachother in regular season...

I am a die hard Giants fan and I know many others like me that have no issues with The Jets...

A Jets/Giants superbowl would be quite a spectacle to behold and could shatter the peace....

How bout that BIG BLUE!!!


----------



## Lowporkwa

The Browns F'ing SUCK!!! They need to fire all their coaches, trade braylon, trade kellen, and just clean house. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Somehow get bill cowher!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ProdigalMarine said:


> Uho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> "There is a little swelling, he is walking really well," Coughlin said of Jacobs, fourth in the NFL with 879 yards rushing. "They are going to do all of the tests. But hopefully we can get this under control."
> 
> 
> 
> GIANTS JACOBS + ROSS "NOT SERIOUSLY INJURED"
> 
> Won't say anything to jinx the team....so how about them Jets (*excluding Brett...i still think he's a douche*)
Click to expand...

thats sad... I figured on coming in here and seeing the praises of the Bretts knocking off the INVINCIBLE Titans, or atleast they were invincible... instead nothing-- oh yeah thats right because brett is a fame searching stat hogging pig right??? lol- im sure brett would think your quite the "douche" to PM---


----------



## Nick G

how can you still hate farve PM?
he has been pretty damn good lately.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

"lately"... Id say hes been pretty damn good all year-- they had a few hiccup games but thats gonna happen when you add as many new players as they have-


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ICEE said:


> Pick a team, not both of them


Whats wrong with have an NFC team and an AFC team?



> thats sad... I figured on coming in here and seeing the praises of the Bretts knocking off the INVINCIBLE Titans, or atleast they were invincible... instead nothing-- oh yeah thats right because brett is a fame searching stat hogging pig right??? lol- im sure brett would think your quite the "douche" to PM---


Probably so but I'm still hating on the first weeks of the Jets season. I'm SLOWLY letting up on Brett since he's getting a hang of the offense, balancing between running and passing....SLOWLY. If the make it to the SB than MAYBE I'll retract all the harsh things I've aid about brett...MAYBE.



> how can you still hate farve PM?
> he has been pretty damn good lately.


Yea, he's been on fire as of late and hopefully he won't be affected by the Jets ability to choke in the playoffs.


----------



## Nick G

fair enough


----------



## Fargo

*Don't Let Me Down, Lions. 5 More games to Go to be a part of NFL History.*


----------



## Malawi-

Its going to be a good and long day!


----------



## lament configuration

finally chris johnson breaks out of that slump


----------



## ProdigalMarine

*GIANTS/SKINS!

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!*

I think the Skins might have a chance to win this game since they're going in it with a lot of emotion from the 1yr Anniversary of the Sean Taylor death.

Still, Go Eli! Go Mr. Rumblin-Brumblin-Stumblin Jacobs! G-G-G-G-G-G-GMEN!


----------



## ChilDawg

Lowporkwa said:


> The Browns F'ing SUCK!!! They need to fire all their coaches, trade braylon, trade kellen, and just clean house. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Somehow get bill cowher!!


We've seen that he's willing to pick his spot if he comes back, and I doubt the Browns would be his spot...they've been too badly mismanaged over the recent years and have players talking about other players quitting, not to mention a lovely staph problem. I think he'd like to find himself a sitch where the team isn't a complete charlie fox, and I apologize to Cleveland fans, but your team just doesn't seem to be something that Cowher would want any part of.

There's probably only two job openings that might happen this offseason in which he'd show much, if any, interest, and the Eagles and Vikings are both missing some really key players that might scare him off a bit. After all, the Vikings need a QB and it's very likely that the Eagles would need a QB and a smashmouth RB in order to be in any sort of contention for next year.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> *Don't Let Me Down, Lions. 5 More games to Go to be a part of NFL History.*


they wont let you down


----------



## ChilDawg

That guy in the number 11 jersey should be embarrassed...he's apparently only a fan of one player.


----------



## ICEE

ChilDawg said:


> That guy in the number 11 jersey should be embarrassed...because he doesn't even play for the Lions anymore.


fixed


----------



## ChilDawg

ICEE said:


> That guy in the number 11 jersey should be embarrassed...because he doesn't even play for the Lions anymore.


fixed
[/quote]

Okay, I give. Was #11 Mitchell or something? Or did they get rid of Culpepper?


----------



## ICEE

ChilDawg said:


> That guy in the number 11 jersey should be embarrassed...because he doesn't even play for the Lions anymore.


fixed
[/quote]

Okay, I give. Was #11 Mitchell or something? Or did they get rid of Culpepper?
[/quote]

forgot about Culpepper. well that # 11 hes wearing Williams.


----------



## Nick G

boring football games on thanksgiving. 
all three of them, good to see the eagles win for sure, but not onee of the games were even a little bit competitive. 
thank god i started westbrook!


----------



## MiGsTeR

Any SB Predictions?

Steeler V. Giants


----------



## Nick G

MiGsTeR said:


> Any SB Predictions?
> 
> Steeler V. Giants :nod:


it PAINS me to say it.... but the Giants are going to win the NFC. 
funny that the AFC is the one that is up in the air. 
i say its either Steelers, Jets, or Titans.... but New England, IMO, is never out of it.

funny, havent seen too much Mdmedicine in this thread this season. ....


----------



## MiGsTeR

True but if the steelers beat the pats this week. I won't even put them contending for the sb


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Giants vs Jets.... Jets 31-20

worst grouping of games ever seen on turkey day no doubt!! im pumped for tommorows games tho.. esp bears vs vikes at 8...my bro just put up a new 100in projection tv (1080p).. and all tho I was a doubter I must say the pic quality is the best ive seen!!----


----------



## ChilDawg

ICEE said:


> That guy in the number 11 jersey should be embarrassed...because he doesn't even play for the Lions anymore.


fixed
[/quote]

Okay, I give. Was #11 Mitchell or something? Or did they get rid of Culpepper?
[/quote]

forgot about Culpepper. well that # 11 hes wearing Williams.
[/quote]

Aw, yeah, I forgot about him. Good call. No matter what, I was talking about how he was a "Lion's Fan". Frickin greengrocer'''''''s a'p'o's't'r'o'p'h'e's are everywhere.


----------



## Guest

shot him self accidently in the leg last night in a club? wth?

Going to be out for the season now? NY Giants will still win the superbowl again though, with or without him


----------



## ChilDawg

n3p, there is an NFL thread for this sort of thing. Your thread will be merged with it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

n3p said:


> shot him self accidently in the leg last night in a club? wth?
> 
> Going to be out for the season now? NY Giants will still win the superbowl again though, with or without him


WTF PLAXICO! WTF!!!!!

I hope this doesn't affect the Giants/Redskins game! Jebus, Plaxico...why now?








Hope for an all-NY SB is slowly slipping away.


----------



## ChilDawg

The good news is that he was going to be out this week anyway.

The bad news is that he has pretty much proven that he's not sane enough to contribute for a full season in the NFL.


----------



## lament configuration

just picked up domenik hixon.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

lament configuration said:


> just picked up domenik hixon.


Good pick-up. Hope the rain doesn't affect his performance....

....Damn, I so wish I was at this game today!


----------



## MiGsTeR

MiGsTeR said:


> Any SB Predictions?
> 
> Steeler V. Giants :nod:


Heh, Steelers V Cowboys


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> Any SB Predictions?
> 
> Steeler V. Giants :nod:


Heh, Steelers V Cowboys








[/quote]

even better


----------



## ICEE

MiGsTeR said:


> Any SB Predictions?
> 
> Steeler V. Giants :nod:


Heh, Steelers V Cowboys








[/quote]

no a chance


----------



## Jewelz

Boy, that was an ugly win for the Colts


----------



## Nick G

Plaxico is an idiot. 
love football games in the rain


----------



## ICEE

Jewelz said:


> Boy, that was an ugly win for the Colts


Colts suck.cant even score a offensive TD against the Browns.


----------



## swack

The steelers defense is just about the nastiest thing I've ever seen. Makes me smile to see them making the New England Cheaters day so awful


----------



## ICEE

swack said:


> The steelers defense is just about the nastiest thing I've ever seen. Makes me smile to see them making the New England Cheaters day so awful


how many fumbles is that now


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Giants won!









Looks like the Jets are going to lose because of no D and those goddamn fumbles!


----------



## lament configuration

davonne bess


----------



## Jewelz

ICEE said:


> Boy, that was an ugly win for the Colts


Colts suck.cant even score a offensive TD against the Browns.
[/quote]

Oh well, not every team can be the shining beacon of excellence the Detroit Lions are


----------



## ICEE

Jewelz said:


> Boy, that was an ugly win for the Colts


Colts suck.cant even score a offensive TD against the Browns.
[/quote]

Oh well, not every team can be the shining beacon of excellence the Detroit Lions are
[/quote]

I knew you were gonna mention the Lions. Cracker.


----------



## lament configuration

lmao at that gus frerotte hit.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

n3p said:


> *shot him self accidently in the leg last night in a club? wth?*
> 
> Going to be out for the season now? NY Giants will still win the superbowl again though, with or without him


Now you know why the Steelers let him go. 
He gets himself into these types of situations.

How about that Steeler D.. Whoo-hoo


----------



## Malawi-

Interesting games today. I don't understand the whole situation with Plex. I also hope vikings beat bears.


----------



## swack

Plaxico Buress is a disgusting human being. I'm getting really tired of these actions by NFL players. Playing in the NFL is a privledge. I wish the commish would stand up and say...you are arrested of a crime, 3 game suspension. Wait til its said and done, then if you get convicted 1 year suspension. Second arrest and you are out no questions asked. Kids look up to these guys, and for every excellent human beings like Charlie Batch, Drew Bledsoe and Travis LaBoy who do great work with charities there five guys like pacman, buress and vick.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Story of the Bears season last night... on the goaline with a chance to take a commanding 14-3 lead... and... 4 minutes later they are down 17-7 and it snow balled from there.... oh well, 3 in a row at home and then finish the season in Hou- gotta win out!! 10-6 wins the North!!!


----------



## Jewelz

swack said:


> *Plaxico Buress is a disgusting human being*. I'm getting really tired of these actions by NFL players. Playing in the NFL is a privledge. I wish the commish would stand up and say...you are arrested of a crime, 3 game suspension. Wait til its said and done, then if you get convicted 1 year suspension. Second arrest and you are out no questions asked. Kids look up to these guys, and for every excellent human beings like Charlie Batch, Drew Bledsoe and Travis LaBoy who do great work with charities there five guys like pacman, buress and vick.


Don't you think that's exaggerating a bit much ? Guy shot himself in the high accidentally;maybe he's just like a clutz ? Calling him a disgusting human being may be just a tad bit of a stretch there. I dropped a 45 lbs plate at the gym once and crushed my toe; I guess I am disgusting as well..


----------



## swack

He's lived his life as a thug, hangs around them. He was brandishing a gun in a crowded nightclub without a permit. Thats a felony in NY. He was trying to show it off and shot himself, he wins the darwin award. He's a lockerroom cancer and is more trouble than he is worth.


----------



## Jewelz

See, now the Darwin award I can definitely agree with









C'mon now it's like he harmed an innocent bystander


----------



## ChilDawg

KINGofKINGS said:


> Story of the Bears season last night... on the goaline with a chance to take a commanding 14-3 lead... and... 4 minutes later they are down 17-7 and it snow balled from there.... oh well, 3 in a row at home and then finish the season in Hou- gotta win out!! 10-6 wins the North!!!


Benny Sapp is the luckiest man alive. Had the Bears gone up 14-3, the Vikings' fans would probably have turned on him like they've never done before. We have a lot of pent-up frustration coming from the ineptitude of coaches, the Sex Boat incident, the fact that our two best players were traded away for a song years back (and not a good one...sorry, Troy Williamson, but you are not "Stairway to Heaven", you are "Surfin' Bird" by the Trashmen--overrated, annoying and a little bemusing), the fact that our Williams Wall might be going down due to the potential selfishness of the NFL in not sharing information on Starcaps with their freaking players, the fact that Jared Allen gets fined for breathing on a guy, but somehow Ogunleye got away with a late hit, et cetera, and that seemed to finally have a pretty viable target when Benny Sapp all but killed our season.

* Not to mention that "Surfin' Bird", like Troy Williamson, should only be played about once a decade.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I forgot where I got this but I heard peirce might be the one that accidentlally pulled the trigger.. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Nick G

MiGsTeR said:


> I forgot where I got this but I heard peirce might be the one that accidentlally pulled the trigger.. Can anyone confirm that?


i dont think anyone except burress and pierce and a few others know at this point. 
I heard that he was going to show it to someone and it fell into his pants and as he was trying to stop it from falling inside his pants, the trigger was pulled and the safety was off, then pierce was trying to hide the gun for him afterwards. 
it said in the ESPN story that when he entered the courthouse he didnt even have a limp. 
ill bet it was just a graze wound or something. 
still stupid, but thats all it is ..... STUPID, i dont think he a bad person, just an idiot with a huge ego who makes too much money to act so stupid.

it also said he had a permit to carry a gun in florida (it expired in may though), but NY doesnt honor out of state permits for this kinda thing.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Its a good thing giants has some depth in the wr position or giants woulda been done..


----------



## Jewelz

Haha... Jim Rome is talking about how he was trying to find a hospital that would treat him_ discreetly _while using a fake name "Harris" somebody; and he said he was shot at Applebee's. That's pretty stupid and hilarious


----------



## Nick G

Plaxico,
Always remember to turn on the safety.
Sincerely,
P-Diddy


----------



## Jewelz

Plaxico Burress should be more careful with firearms

sincerely,

Dick Cheney

Plaxico Burress should be ashamed of himself for attempting to use a fake name

sincerely,

Ron Mexico aka Michael Vick


----------



## Nick G

plaxico should go to rehab in colorado
sincerely,
Kobe Bryant


----------



## Nick G

a touching tribute to dan marino:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Nick G said:


> plaxico should go to rehab in colorado
> sincerely,
> Kobe Bryant


What?? Did I miss something??


----------



## ProdigalMarine

So Pierce was an accessory BEFORE the fact or an accessory AFTER the fact?

Goddamn it Burress...seriously, why carry an illegal weapon in NY, and why bring it to a nightclub of all places!

On a different note, what happened to the Jets? What happened to the D?

How 'bout them Panthers?


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> So Pierce was an accessory BEFORE the fact or an accessory AFTER the fact?
> 
> Goddamn it Burress...seriously, why carry an illegal weapon in NY, and why bring it to a nightclub of all place!
> *because he's an idiot a 50 million dollar walk around wanna be De niro, stick to football retard its whats paying your bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a waste of talent..*
> 
> On a different note, what happened to the Jets? What happened to the D?
> *Don't worry, I think Farves a good guy and ironically my Steelers kept him afloat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that sh*t goes out the window come playoffs tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How 'bout them Panthers?


----------



## ChilDawg

KINGofKINGS said:


> plaxico should go to rehab in colorado
> sincerely,
> Kobe Bryant


What?? Did I miss something??
[/quote]

The part where he shot himself in the leg?


----------



## Nick G

ChilDawg said:


> plaxico should go to rehab in colorado
> sincerely,
> Kobe Bryant


What?? Did I miss something??
[/quote]

The part where he shot himself in the leg?
[/quote]
kobe was in colorado for rehab when he banged that white chick who said he raped her and went to the police station full with more seed than a watermelon.


----------



## Nick G

plaxico suspended 4 weeks.


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> plaxico suspended 4 weeks.


Damn ! Could've been worse though

Check this story, though - no wonder Giants receivers pack

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3739206



> New York Giants second-year receiver Steve Smith was robbed at gunpoint in the early hours of Nov. 25 after arriving home, according to Clifton, N.J., police.
> 
> Smith had just returned to his townhouse in a chauffer-driven car when he was approached from behind by man who held a gun to Smith's head, Clifton police Capt. Robert Rowan said.
> 
> "He said to him, 'Give me everything you got,' and Mr. Smith turned over his jewelry and money and cell phone," Rowan said Tuesday.
> 
> The man left the scene and is still being sought, Rowan said. It was unclear if Smith's driver was at the townhouse during the hold-up.


Seriously, wtf, if you're a wide receiver for the New York Giants, you just have a bulls eye on your back or what ?


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> plaxico suspended 4 weeks.


Damn ! Could've been worse though

Check this story, though - no wonder Giants receivers pack

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3739206



> New York Giants second-year receiver Steve Smith was robbed at gunpoint in the early hours of Nov. 25 after arriving home, according to Clifton, N.J., police.
> 
> Smith had just returned to his townhouse in a chauffer-driven car when he was approached from behind by man who held a gun to Smith's head, Clifton police Capt. Robert Rowan said.
> 
> "He said to him, 'Give me everything you got,' and Mr. Smith turned over his jewelry and money and cell phone," Rowan said Tuesday.
> 
> The man left the scene and is still being sought, Rowan said. It was unclear if Smith's driver was at the townhouse during the hold-up.


Seriously, wtf, if you're a wide receiver for the New York Giants, you just have a bulls eye on your back or what ?
[/quote]
thats *crazy*... i lived in clifton until this past summer.


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> plaxico suspended 4 weeks.


Damn ! Could've been worse though

Check this story, though - no wonder Giants receivers pack

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3739206



> New York Giants second-year receiver Steve Smith was robbed at gunpoint in the early hours of Nov. 25 after arriving home, according to Clifton, N.J., police.
> 
> Smith had just returned to his townhouse in a chauffer-driven car when he was approached from behind by man who held a gun to Smith's head, Clifton police Capt. Robert Rowan said.
> 
> "He said to him, 'Give me everything you got,' and Mr. Smith turned over his jewelry and money and cell phone," Rowan said Tuesday.
> 
> The man left the scene and is still being sought, Rowan said. It was unclear if Smith's driver was at the townhouse during the hold-up.


Seriously, wtf, if you're a wide receiver for the New York Giants, you just have a bulls eye on your back or what ?
[/quote]
thats *crazy*... i lived in clifton until this past summer.
[/quote]

Oh yeah - where were you Nov. 25 ?


----------



## Nick G

gettin paid


----------



## MONGO 

ProdigalMarine said:


> shot him self accidently in the leg last night in a club? wth?
> 
> Going to be out for the season now? NY Giants will still win the superbowl again though, with or without him


WTF PLAXICO! WTF!!!!!

I hope this doesn't affect the Giants/Redskins game! Jebus, Plaxico...why now?








*Hope for an all-NY SB is slowly slipping away.*
[/quote]
Dont be a crybaby!


----------



## CichlidAddict

Man, this sucks. Vikes lost both Williams for 4 games for taking "StarCaps" which has the banned diuretic bumetanide in them but it's not even listed as an ingredient. 
That's gonna hurt... I hope they're able to get it overturned but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## swack

NFL players take a diuretic for one reason and one reason only and it certainly is not to slim down for bathing suit season. They took them or someone gave it to them for a reason.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Nick G said:


> Man, this sucks. Vikes lost both Williams for 4 games for taking "StarCaps" which has the banned diuretic bumetanide in them but it's not even listed as an ingredient.
> That's gonna hurt... I hope they're able to get it overturned but I doubt it will happen.


dont be dumb... the williams brothers were on "star caps" as much as mcguire was taking andro--- cmon!-- its a coverup... what sounds worse... "Star Caps"... or "STERIODS"... ya see its just a scapegoat-

and the Burress 4 game suspension is preliminary people--- meaning there is 4 games left in the season-- hes going to be going to jail for 3+ years--- its gonna be longer than 4 games-- buh bye plax


----------



## Nick G

yeah, actually he was there for knee surgery... so its close enough. and plax would need rehab for the bullet wound.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol- ok now were kinda on the same page--- I was thinking rehab as in drug/alcohol--- oops--

anyways Im sittin here thinking that the BEARS are about to string together a "giant-like" finish to this season and the post season--- gonna need to win their last 4 games... Jac, NO, GB, and @ Hou... all very winable and then they have to string together 4 post season games in a row... 8 games total... in a row... Super Bowl Champions!!! Cmon- There is NO team in the NFL right now that screams elite.... the Bears can beat any team out there(aswell as lose to any team out there)... I think it can be done- One game at a time- thankfully thats against the Jags this Sunday-


----------



## Nick G

yeah it wasnt that good of a joke to start with....

and yeah the bears could do it, so could the eagles!
go birds!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

haha... thanks for admitting to that-

My buddy Skip Bayless on First and Ten was saying its gonna be the Eagles...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

RockinTimbz said:


> shot him self accidently in the leg last night in a club? wth?
> 
> Going to be out for the season now? NY Giants will still win the superbowl again though, with or without him


WTF PLAXICO! WTF!!!!!

I hope this doesn't affect the Giants/Redskins game! Jebus, Plaxico...why now?








*Hope for an all-NY SB is slowly slipping away.*
[/quote]
Dont be a crybaby!
[/quote]

I can be like T.O. if I want to!


----------



## MONGO 

ProdigalMarine said:


> shot him self accidently in the leg last night in a club? wth?
> 
> Going to be out for the season now? NY Giants will still win the superbowl again though, with or without him


WTF PLAXICO! WTF!!!!!

I hope this doesn't affect the Giants/Redskins game! Jebus, Plaxico...why now?








*Hope for an all-NY SB is slowly slipping away.*
[/quote]
Dont be a crybaby!
[/quote]

I can be like T.O. if I want to!
[/quote]


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> shot him self accidently in the leg last night in a club? wth?
> 
> Going to be out for the season now? NY Giants will still win the superbowl again though, with or without him


WTF PLAXICO! WTF!!!!!

I hope this doesn't affect the Giants/Redskins game! Jebus, Plaxico...why now?








*Hope for an all-NY SB is slowly slipping away.*
[/quote]
Dont be a crybaby!
[/quote]

I can be like T.O. if I want to!
[/quote]








at the end of the day thats our receiver man and I love that guy









/pops pills and slits wrists


----------



## MONGO 

Coutl I got you a Christmas present...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Lions are winning this Sunday!! 1-15 sounds so much better than 0-16---

... and Id have to think if the Bears had a better record(like if they would have won the games they were suppose to) Matt Forte would be in MVP talks... I didnt realize how dominating his stats are-- Looks like the Bears have the next best thing... its not like they cant improve on the O-Line and MAYBE get a #1 receiver-- imagine how good hes gonne be then!


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


> Coutl I got you a Christmas present...


----------



## CichlidAddict

KINGofKINGS said:


> Lions are winning this Sunday!! 1-15 sounds so much better than 0-16---


You up for a friendly bet then?








I know the vikes like to play down to lesser opponents but I don't think they'll drop this one.


----------



## Nick G

eagles going to put the hurt on the giants this weekend.

Call it a hunch.


----------



## b_ack51

ICEE said:


> Coutl I got you a Christmas present...











[/quote]

Can you put this on a shirt too?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

by going 0-16 Det will without a doubt solidify themselves as the worst franchise EVER--- keep praying it happens B_ack


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> eagles going to put the hurt on the giants this weekend.
> 
> Call it a hunch.


It'll be a good game.

Brumblin-Stumblin Jacobs V. Eagles 8th-Ranked Rush D
Westbrook V. GMen 5th-Ranked Rush D

Friendly wager Nick? No money, just putting bride on the line. Winner puts [insert suggestion] in their sig for a week.


----------



## ICEE

b_ack51 said:


> Coutl I got you a Christmas present...











[/quote]

Can you put this on a shirt too?
View attachment 175100

[/quote]

this would be better on a shirt.


----------



## MiGsTeR

"THE OFFICIAL 2008-2009 NFL THREAD"


----------



## [email protected]°

ProdigalMarine said:


> eagles going to put the hurt on the giants this weekend.
> 
> Call it a hunch.


It'll be a good game.

Brumblin-Stumblin Jacobs V. Eagles 8th-Ranked Rush D
Westbrook V. GMen 5th-Ranked Rush D

Friendly wager Nick? No money, just putting bride on the line. Winner puts [insert suggestion] in their sig for a week.
[/quote]

The Giants are gonna keep on rollin!!!

Eagles are just this weeks victim!!!


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> eagles going to put the hurt on the giants this weekend.
> 
> Call it a hunch.


It'll be a good game.

Brumblin-Stumblin Jacobs V. Eagles 8th-Ranked Rush D
Westbrook V. GMen 5th-Ranked Rush D

Friendly wager Nick? No money, just putting bride on the line. Winner puts [insert suggestion] in their sig for a week.
[/quote]
ok, Giants win, ill Put a Giants emblem or whatever (similiar to the phillies one in mine now) in my sig
if the eagles win, you do the same?

not sure why i want to havre a giants emblem in my sig, all signs point to the giants winning, i just have a hunch that the eagles make a stand this week.


----------



## Boobah

ICEE said:


> Coutl I got you a Christmas present...











[/quote]

Can you put this on a shirt too?
View attachment 175100

[/quote]

this would be better on a shirt.

View attachment 175124

[/quote]










OSU...how does it feel being the SEC's bitch


----------



## KINGofKINGS

cant wait for Sunday-- I love Sunday


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> eagles going to put the hurt on the giants this weekend.
> 
> Call it a hunch.


It'll be a good game.

Brumblin-Stumblin Jacobs V. Eagles 8th-Ranked Rush D
Westbrook V. GMen 5th-Ranked Rush D

Friendly wager Nick? No money, just putting bride on the line. Winner puts [insert suggestion] in their sig for a week.
[/quote]
ok, Giants win, ill Put a Giants emblem or whatever (similiar to the phillies one in mine now) in my sig
if the eagles win, you do the same?

not sure why i want to havre a giants emblem in my sig, all signs point to the giants winning, i just have a hunch that the eagles make a stand this week.
[/quote]

Deal. And to spice up the bet, if I lose, I will gladly put "I am Nick G's man-b*tch for the week of xx" or something to that effect. And if you lose, you do the same as stated above and before, Yes?

I'm pretty sure the Eagles will make a stand this week. I'm predicting the Eagles D will give Eli and the Giants a hard time, at minimal 2 INTS and a TD from Eli, at least a combine total of 150yds and a TD from the ground-pounders. Overall defensive game.


----------



## r1dermon

lions have 1 last chance to win a game against new orleans in a few weeks. other than that, i see 0-16.


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> eagles going to put the hurt on the giants this weekend.
> 
> Call it a hunch.


It'll be a good game.

Brumblin-Stumblin Jacobs V. Eagles 8th-Ranked Rush D
Westbrook V. GMen 5th-Ranked Rush D

Friendly wager Nick? No money, just putting bride on the line. Winner puts [insert suggestion] in their sig for a week.
[/quote]
ok, Giants win, ill Put a Giants emblem or whatever (similiar to the phillies one in mine now) in my sig
if the eagles win, you do the same?

not sure why i want to havre a giants emblem in my sig, all signs point to the giants winning, i just have a hunch that the eagles make a stand this week.
[/quote]

Deal. And to spice up the bet, if I lose, I will gladly put "I am Nick G's man-b*tch for the week of xx" or something to that effect. And if you lose, you do the same as stated above and before, Yes?

I'm pretty sure the Eagles will make a stand this week. I'm predicting the Eagles D will give Eli and the Giants a hard time, at minimal 2 INTS and a TD from Eli, at least a combine total of 150yds and a TD from the ground-pounders. Overall defensive game.
[/quote]
sounds good. you mean put that under my avatar?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> eagles going to put the hurt on the giants this weekend.
> 
> Call it a hunch.


It'll be a good game.

Brumblin-Stumblin Jacobs V. Eagles 8th-Ranked Rush D
Westbrook V. GMen 5th-Ranked Rush D

Friendly wager Nick? No money, just putting bride on the line. Winner puts [insert suggestion] in their sig for a week.
[/quote]
ok, Giants win, ill Put a Giants emblem or whatever (similiar to the phillies one in mine now) in my sig
if the eagles win, you do the same?

not sure why i want to havre a giants emblem in my sig, all signs point to the giants winning, i just have a hunch that the eagles make a stand this week.
[/quote]

Deal. And to spice up the bet, if I lose, I will gladly put "I am Nick G's man-b*tch for the week of xx" or something to that effect. And if you lose, you do the same as stated above and before, Yes?

I'm pretty sure the Eagles will make a stand this week. I'm predicting the Eagles D will give Eli and the Giants a hard time, at minimal 2 INTS and a TD from Eli, at least a combine total of 150yds and a TD from the ground-pounders. Overall defensive game.
[/quote]
sounds good. you mean put that under my avatar?
[/quote]

If it fits.


----------



## b_ack51

ICEE said:


> Coutl I got you a Christmas present...











[/quote]

Can you put this on a shirt too?
View attachment 175100

[/quote]

this would be better on a shirt.

View attachment 175124

[/quote]










OSU...how does it feel being the SEC's bitch
[/quote]

OSU 7 national championships.

South Carolina????


----------



## ICEE

b_ack51 said:


> Coutl I got you a Christmas present...











[/quote]

Can you put this on a shirt too?
View attachment 175100

[/quote]

this would be better on a shirt.

View attachment 175124

[/quote]










OSU...how does it feel being the SEC's bitch
[/quote]

OSU 7 national championships.

South Carolina????
:rasp:
[/quote]

you are one dumb m**********r.

Northwestern? Indiana? Minnesota?

dont even try to hate on the SEC...

I will have fun another year of OSU losing in their bowl game.


----------



## MiGsTeR

10-0 Doenst look good for the Giants


----------



## ProdigalMarine

MiGsTeR said:


> 10-0 Doenst look good for the Giants


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! What a block by Tuck! and than the icing with the 71-yard return by Dockery for the TD!!!!
















7-10. Giants still in it!


----------



## Liquid

what happened to philly the rest of the season, why in the world are they 6-5. Every time I actually sit down to watch one of their games they look like a 10- team







. They've got everything in place







what happened?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

...Giants aren't looking so good right now


----------



## MiGsTeR

They might even loose 2 more games


----------



## Liquid

so much for not needing plaxico







say what you want about the idiot but he's a talented dumb ass. With out the threat of him this is shaping up to be the first time a team ever won 6 rings







woooo Dallas carnage about to ensue, owens is going to wish he stuck with eagles after this game


----------



## Liquid

I tell you what if Rothlisburger throws this game away he's not gonna see me coming


----------



## Aaronic

My team won!!

Only bet of the day

===================================================
BET RECEIPT
===================================================
Account ID: aaronhs
---------------------------------------------------

The following bet(s) have been placed on your account:

Event 1: Philadelphia at New York Giants (Moneyline)
Selection 1: Philadelphia 
Date 1: Dec 7, 2008 1:00 PM
---------------------------------------------------
Bet Amount: Can$ 100.00
Price: 3.40
Payout: Can$ 340.00
Time Placed: Dec 7, 2008 12:31 PM
Bet Type: Single Bet
---------------------------------------------------
Receipt No.: 1646312990812071731
===================================================

Aaron,

Congratulations on your recent win with Sports Interaction.

----------------------------------------
WIN DETAILS
----------------------------------------
Event: Philadelphia at New York Giants (Moneyline)
Date: Dec 7, 2008
Time: 13:00
Selection: Philadelphia Eagles
Payout: 340.00
----------------------------------------

Your winnings have now been credited to your account.

Best regards

Sports Interaction


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Aaronic said:


> My team won!!
> 
> Only bet of the day
> 
> ===================================================
> BET RECEIPT
> ===================================================
> Account ID: aaronhs
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> The following bet(s) have been placed on your account:
> 
> Event 1: Philadelphia at New York Giants (Moneyline)
> Selection 1: Philadelphia
> Date 1: Dec 7, 2008 1:00 PM
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Bet Amount: Can$ 100.00
> Price: 3.40
> Payout: Can$ 340.00
> Time Placed: Dec 7, 2008 12:31 PM
> Bet Type: Single Bet
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Receipt No.: 1646312990812071731
> ===================================================
> 
> Aaron,
> 
> Congratulations on your recent win with Sports Interaction.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> WIN DETAILS
> ----------------------------------------
> Event: Philadelphia at New York Giants (Moneyline)
> Date: Dec 7, 2008
> Time: 13:00
> Selection: Philadelphia Eagles
> Payout: 340.00
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Your winnings have now been credited to your account.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Sports Interaction


Uh...should you be posting online bets on an online forum?

Anywho, so many dropped catches that game! WTF? I know Eli has his moments but still.... Oh well, hopefully the Jets will win and even out my day....


----------



## Nick G

New york Giants: dont shoot yourselves in the foot.
Sincerely,
Plaxico Burress.



ProdigalMarine said:


> ...Giants aren't looking so good right now


nice sig!









twas an ugly game, but im lovin it. we probably wont make the postseason, but this is a good first step

i went to a diner down the street from Giants stadium in a Westbrook jersey before the game, people were HATIN... wish i could smile at them now haha.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> ...Giants aren't looking so good right now


nice sig!









twas an ugly game, but im lovin it. we probably wont make the postseason, but this is a good first step 
[/quote]

LoL! My sig is your turf now (ONLY for this week). So whatever you request, I'll put down there...nothing vulger like "GIANTS SUCK BIG BALLS"...well maybe that'll be ok...but nothing beyond that.

A bet is a bet.









I'm still amazed at the fact that you shut down our run game, you shut down our pass game and our defense just let you guys run all over us...it was like watching a Redskins game. Horrible!


----------



## Liquid

WOOO Worthlessburgers claiming he's hurt again, good finally, now please bench him so we can start moving the ball..


----------



## Liquid

I can't believe this retard, can someone confirm whether or not rhotlisburger is humping one of the Rooney daughters, he has to be... What a worthless pile of crap.


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> ...Giants aren't looking so good right now


nice sig!









twas an ugly game, but im lovin it. we probably wont make the postseason, but this is a good first step 
[/quote]

LoL! My sig is your turf now (ONLY for this week). So whatever you request, I'll put down there...nothing vulger like "GIANTS SUCK BIG BALLS"...well maybe that'll be ok...but nothing beyond that.

A bet is a bet.









I'm still amazed at the fact that you shut down our run game, you shut down our pass game and our defense just let you guys run all over us...it was like watching a Redskins game. Horrible!
[/quote]
meh, what you have now works. haha, just seeing the eagles helmet is all i want. 
im not vindictive.

yeah the eagles looked good, too bad that they cant look like that (and last game) all year. it amazes me how two-faced they are. 
your guys special teams was nasty, I feared the momentum from that last second TD in the first half would carry over, but it didnt. I was glad that fat ass andy reid decided that mcnabb didnt need to throw the damn ball all day, having a balanced attack was key.


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> so much for not needing plaxico :laugh: say what you want about the idiot but he's a talented dumb ass. With out the threat of him this is shaping up to be the first time a team ever won 6 rings :laugh: woooo Dallas carnage about to ensue, owens is going to wish he stuck with eagles after this game


----------



## MiGsTeR

They need to get rid of ben!


----------



## Nick G

go steelers!


----------



## MiGsTeR

DEEEEEFFFFEEEENNNNNSEEEEEEEEEEE TDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> so much for not needing plaxico :laugh: say what you want about the idiot but he's a talented dumb ass. With out the threat of him this is shaping up to be the first time a team ever won 6 rings :laugh: woooo Dallas carnage about to ensue, owens is going to wish he stuck with eagles after this game











[/quote]

don't count your pubic hairs just yet







Defense just saved the day as usual























Don't matter I don't ask for much just a half way coherent qb







plays like Taylor picking off that door knob owens made up for it. Was praying he'd catch one up the middle and get put out of commission.


----------



## ICEE

Steelers look shitty all game.Then in a 5 minute span they look amazing.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Big ben looks shiety.. Steelers defense is awesuume..


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> Steelers look shitty all game.Then in a 5 minute span they look amazing.


thats cause theres only one guy on the team that walks around mopeing looking for some kind of sympothy instead of stepping it up a notch, it just happens to be our qb. The rest of the team knows how to dig in and make it happen. Ben gets caught in those head lights and theres no snapping him out of it..


----------



## MiGsTeR

Ravens better go down!


----------



## Nick G

yeah that was an insane finish, always good to see owens cry.

go ravens!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

MiGsTeR said:


> Ravens better go down!


I'm lookin for a Redskins lost tonight. All my friends out here in VA want the skins to make the playoffs, every year they say "oh, we're making it" and every year something prevents them.

On a different note, WTF Brett? WHAT THE F**K!!!!! Doing find all game and than WHAM, INT?


----------



## ICEE

Jets are not going to make the playoffs.


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> Jets are not going to make the playoffs.


why you always talk sh*t man, if you dont have anything nice to say then why say nothing at all?


----------



## MiGsTeR




----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> Jets are not going to make the playoffs.


why you always talk sh*t man, if you dont have anything nice to say then why say nothing at all?
[/quote]

that is not talking sh*t. that is my opinion.

go kill yourself.


----------



## MONGO 

Prodigal get that sh*t out of your sig.


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> Prodigal get that sh*t out of your sig.


----------



## MONGO 

I saw it before... I still think he should remove it. We OWN the division and you are our bitch!


----------



## Nick G

a deal is a deal.

and own it all you want, you still got stomped today, in your own house.


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> a deal is a deal.
> 
> and own it all you want, you still got stomped today, in your own house.


Stomped out and still won the division... one hell of a team!!!


----------



## Nick G

yeah, congrats on the division, you guys earned it. but today was all eagles


----------



## MiGsTeR

RockinTimbz said:


> a deal is a deal.
> 
> and own it all you want, you still got stomped today, in your own house.


Stomped out and still won the division... one hell of a team!!!
[/quote]

Haha. Things are going down for the giants


----------



## Jewelz

Hottest team in football, 6 in a row - Colts baby !!!

Step your game up, bitches !!!


----------



## ChilDawg

ICEE said:


> Jets are not going to make the playoffs.


why you always talk sh*t man, if you dont have anything nice to say then why say nothing at all?
[/quote]

that is not talking sh*t. that is my opinion.

go kill yourself.
[/quote]

Lovely.

Vikings looked pretty bad yesterday, but they managed to pull one out. I hope Jackson can sustain playing that well if we need him again...but I hope even more that we can come up with a better QB in the offseason.


----------



## Liquid

Nick G said:


> a deal is a deal.
> 
> and own it all you want, you still got stomped today, in your own house.


ohhh ho ho hooo tsssssssssssss merry christmas


----------



## CichlidAddict

ChilDawg said:


> Jets are not going to make the playoffs.


why you always talk sh*t man, if you dont have anything nice to say then why say nothing at all?
[/quote]

that is not talking sh*t. that is my opinion.

go kill yourself.
[/quote]

Lovely.

Vikings looked pretty bad yesterday, but they managed to pull one out. I hope Jackson can sustain playing that well if we need him again...but I hope even more that we can come up with a better QB in the offseason.
[/quote]

Exactly. They find some way to win despite having Childress as a coach and no real QB. TJ looked decent though yesterday.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

RockinTimbz said:


> a deal is a deal.
> 
> and own it all you want, you still got stomped today, in your own house.


Stomped out and still won the division... one hell of a team!!!
[/quote]

"one hell of a team"... lol- that one hell of a team is no more-- I really do not see NY winning a playoff game now--- with all that has happened negatively in the past couple weeks it is all about to cave in... at a terrible time(right before the postseason)... I saw it in the coaches press conference-- he wouldnt even talk about the loss--- All he wanted to talk about was how his team is 11-2-- They shouldnt have even scored yesterday!!! I HOPE they beat MN in 2 weeks.. but in reality I see this team going on a losing streak to end the year---


----------



## ChilDawg

That would be excellent if they collapsed in time for a meeting with the Vikings. I think we'll just have to agree to disagree on that one.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

What I need to know(maybe not the best place to ask) is if Chi and MN both end up at 10-6 and they split head to head... does it go to div record next?? I see Ari beating MN next week so I need to know-


----------



## Nick G

well, at this point, they can lose a few, and still make the playoffs, ill bet jacobs doesnt start next game, why risk it? 
i know there is debate about playing out the season, and i think that all teams should, just because people are still paying to see them play, not the scrubs, but ill bet they air on the side of caution, and loose at least to the vikings, just because the vikings seem to have their number in recent years. remember the game last year, they made eli look like a child over and over... but then again, that was the game that kinda woke them up last year so who knows.

all i gotta say is go eages.

giants-'girls should be a good game next sunday night. i say cowgirls win, just because of the way they lost to the steelers, and because barber will carve up their defense the same way westbrook did. i hope the giants win though, but if i were putting money on it, which im not, i would go with the cowgirls.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yes, the giants can lose a few and make the playoffs... they clinched the division, which means the are in the playoffs regaurdless.... 3 weeks left in the season IS NOT the time to use caution with your players-- they still have to win games to get home-field-- I can see maybe sitting the last week of the season BUT not in a sense when you have a first round bye... If you have that bye I say play thru--


----------



## KINGofKINGS

EDIT- Nevermind on the tie-breaker question between MN- Chi--- MN has it- Sucks!! If they both finish 10-6 they would have to go to like step 4 or 5 of a tiebreaker to determine the winner--- shitty


----------



## ProdigalMarine

RockinTimbz said:


> Prodigal get that sh*t out of your sig.


I made the bet and I lost. No worries man, it'll be down in a week.

You know, I just realized the Giants COULD'VE won the game, they were only a TD back. That ineffective 3rd quarter is what did them in.


----------



## ICEE

Who was the genius that put Pierce on Westbrook







Pierce is so slowwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Nice sig prodigal.. Am still wondering why Peirce played. They woulda put up a better chance of winning without him that week


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> Prodigal get that sh*t out of your sig.


I made the bet and I lost. No worries man, it'll be down in a week.

You know, I just realized the Giants COULD'VE won the game, they were only a TD back. That ineffective 3rd quarter is what did them in.
[/quote]
and the inability to stop the eagles on third downs.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> Prodigal get that sh*t out of your sig.


I made the bet and I lost. No worries man, it'll be down in a week.

You know, I just realized the Giants COULD'VE won the game, they were only a TD back. That ineffective 3rd quarter is what did them in.
[/quote]
and the inability to stop the eagles on third downs.
[/quote]

Thats because Donovan was on a his Campbells Chunky Soup heat streak!


----------



## MONGO 

KINGofKINGS said:


> a deal is a deal.
> 
> and own it all you want, you still got stomped today, in your own house.


Stomped out and still won the division... one hell of a team!!!
[/quote]

"one hell of a team"... lol- that one hell of a team is no more-- I really do not see NY winning a playoff game now--- with all that has happened negatively in the past couple weeks it is all about to cave in... at a terrible time(right before the postseason)... I saw it in the coaches press conference-- he wouldnt even talk about the loss--- All he wanted to talk about was how his team is 11-2-- They shouldnt have even scored yesterday!!! I HOPE they beat MN in 2 weeks.. but in reality I see this team going on a losing streak to end the year---
[/quote]
and how the f*ck is 11-2 bad????? How is this loss all of a sudden a collapse?

and I seem to remember winning a game against the Skins a few days after Plaxico shooting himself but noone seems to remember that... where was the distraction?


----------



## MiGsTeR

The giants just won't go far this season..


----------



## MONGO 

I take things one game at a time.


----------



## ICEE

MiGsTeR said:


> The giants just won't go far this season..


same as the steelers.


----------



## ChilDawg

When were the Lions officially eliminated, again? August?


----------



## lament configuration

i can see the lions drafting tim tebow with the #1 overall pick.


----------



## ChilDawg

lament configuration said:


> i can see the lions drafting tim tebow with the #1 overall pick.


I can't. At least, not if he can't play wideout. This year's draft was a fluke!

(And, as a Vikings fan, this year's Lions #1 is a cheap-shot artist, LOL.)


----------



## ICEE

I hope they dont draft Tebow. Sam Bradford


----------



## b_ack51

lament configuration said:


> i can see the lions drafting tim tebow with the #1 overall pick.


I don't. Too slow of a release.


----------



## ChilDawg

ICEE said:


> I hope they dont draft Tebow. Sam Bradford :nod:


Do you think he'll come out? He might have two trophies to defend at the end of the year...


----------



## Nick G

lions blow, a top draft pick wont help them for at least 2 years


----------



## ICEE

ChilDawg said:


> I hope they dont draft Tebow. Sam Bradford :nod:


Do you think he'll come out? He might have two trophies to defend at the end of the year...
[/quote]

I think he will. Because next year rookies will take a major pay cut.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Giants/CowB*tches this sunday









Giants taking on some injuries this past week, Brandon Jacobs and Hixon didn't practice....hope they gonna be good for this sundays game. Personally, I think Coughlin should have Jacobs play on a limited basis and not aggravate that knee; continue to do so all the way upto the post season.

Jets/Bills...any wagers DannyBoy?


----------



## ChilDawg

ICEE said:


> I hope they dont draft Tebow. Sam Bradford :nod:


Do you think he'll come out? He might have two trophies to defend at the end of the year...
[/quote]

I think he will. Because next year rookies will take a major pay cut.
[/quote]

Fair enough, but there is a QB with much better mechanics and probably a better arm that played in a pretty good pro-style system. You might be happier with him.


----------



## ICEE

ChilDawg said:


> I hope they dont draft Tebow. Sam Bradford :nod:


Do you think he'll come out? He might have two trophies to defend at the end of the year...
[/quote]

I think he will. Because next year rookies will take a major pay cut.
[/quote]

Fair enough, but there is a QB with much better mechanics and probably a better arm that played in a pretty good pro-style system. You might be happier with him.
[/quote]

I hate Matthew Stafford.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Bear down, Chicago Bears, make every play clear the way to victory;
Bear down, Chicago Bears, put up a fight with a might so fearlessly.
We'll never forget the way you thrilled the nation with your T-formation.
Bear down, Chicago Bears, and let them know why you're wearing the crown.
You're the pride and joy of Illinois, Chicago Bears, bear down.​


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

WWIII this sunday

STEELERS @ Ravens

Going to be epic.


----------



## MiGsTeR

DiPpY eGgS said:


> WWIII this sunday
> 
> STEELERS @ Ravens
> 
> Going to be epic.










I just know it.. Someone will get hurt


----------



## Jewelz

TheWayThingsR said:


> Bear down, Chicago Bears, make every play clear the way to victory;
> Bear down, Chicago Bears, put up a fight with a might so fearlessly.
> We'll never forget the way you thrilled the nation with your T-formation.
> Bear down, Chicago Bears, and let them know why you're wearing the crown.
> *You're the pride and joy of Illinois*, Chicago Bears, bear down.​


You mean it's not Blagojevich ?


----------



## ICEE

MiGsTeR said:


> WWIII this sunday
> 
> STEELERS @ Ravens
> 
> Going to be epic.


:nod: I just know it.. Someone will get hurt
[/quote]

your feelings.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

ICEE said:


> WWIII this sunday
> 
> STEELERS @ Ravens
> 
> Going to be epic.


:nod: I just know it.. Someone will get hurt
[/quote]

your feelings.
[/quote]









My feelings never get hurt over a pro football game..

Can't say I know who will win though.. It's going to be the game to watch though IMO


----------



## Nick G

steelers vs ravens is going to be a BATTLE.
imagine one team gets double digits?


----------



## Nick G

owens has a problem with romo

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahaha
hhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahah
ahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahaha
hahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahah
ahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahaha
hahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahah
ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahha


----------



## Nick G

gotta tell you
this brings me so much joy, i dont even feel bad.
dude is a cancer.
third time is a charm


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> WWIII this sunday
> 
> STEELERS @ Ravens
> 
> Going to be epic.


:nod: I just know it.. Someone will get hurt
[/quote]

hopefully rothlisburger in time for the playoffs :laugh:


----------



## Liquid

wtf was holmes on a crack binge last night. We lose its because holmes doesn't know where he is today..


----------



## MiGsTeR

Full speed, not half speed!


----------



## Liquid

There we go burger! LETS GO


----------



## MiGsTeR

Wth wrong with the whole team.. No1 in the same page.. We could be rippen this ravens.. Fock!


----------



## Liquid

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO that was a touchdown, touched the plain Gd it


----------



## MiGsTeR

OMFG if they don't give it to him.. I swear..

It touched the plane and had his both feet in!

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Liquid

:laugh: Holmes just redeemed his crack binge.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Only reed would have the balls and get that personal foul..


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> Only reed would have the balls and get that personal foul..










:laugh:


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid said:


> Only reed would have the balls and get that personal foul..


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
[/quote]
I mean cmon I've never seen a kicker try to instigate a fight..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Giants/Cowboys game on right now...Think the Giants will probably lose this one but at least Jacobs is resting that injury; still have hope that the G-men will win and I get to see another TO crying bit

...Jets/Dolphins are tied for the AFC East, wouldn't it be ironic if Chad and the Dolphins take the AFC East and make it to the playoffs, instead of Mr. INT and the Jets?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

*GODDAMNIT!!!!*

....wait, a challenge...Do it Coughlin, do it!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

BTW...to all you Steelers fans, that ball NEVER broke that plane! Its a MM away from the goal line plane!


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> BTW...to all you Steelers fans, that ball NEVER broke that plane! Its a MM away from the goal line plane!


It was a MM into the plain dammit leave the Playne alone.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

How 'bout them STEELERS. What a great game.
Reed's a beast








The next game will be another nailbiter! 
Glad to hear the Titans lost today

What an awesome season the Steelers are having so far! I'm lovin' it



ProdigalMarine said:


> BTW...to all you Steelers fans, that ball NEVER broke that plane! Its a MM away from the goal line plane!


His feet were down, and in the end zone. Touchdown.


----------



## MiGsTeR

He crossed the plane, he had 2 foot down and he had possession - What else is needed?

Giants, how sad...


----------



## b_ack51

MiGsTeR said:


> He crossed the plane, he had 2 foot down and he had possession - What else is needed?
> 
> Giants, how sad...


Doesn't the ball need to cross the plain? If so, the ball never did. Must have been the same officials from the superbowl a few years back.









But Bengals won yesterday! Woo hoo, now just to win the rest of the season.


----------



## swack

to all pittsburgh fans:

I'm organizing a food drive to send some cheese to baltimore for their whine


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I ALWAYS thought that the BALL had to cross the plane?? Im not a fan of either team, but his legs were in yes BUT the ball NEVER crossed...... confusing-



MiGsTeR said:


> He crossed the plane, he had 2 foot down and he had possession - *What else is needed? *
> Giants, how sad...


um... the ball?


----------



## Nick G

ok, we have seen this before. reciever in the front corner of the end zone, qb throws an out pass, and the reciever extends to catch it. 
has both feet in the end zone with control falling down... it is a TD every time. ....but the ball never crossed the plane in bounds. whats the difference btw that and yesterday?
does the plane extend out of bounds?

oh and if the Eagles dont win tonight, im going to kill a kitten.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yes... it is to my understanding that the plane DOES extend out of bounds... it is an imaginary line that goes on forever... not a very good comparison imo-


----------



## Nick G

KINGofKINGS said:


> yes... it is to my understanding that the plane DOES extend out of bounds... it is an imaginary line that goes on forever... not a very good comparison imo-


no, i think that you are wrong. it extends up indefinitely for field goals. 
Maybe you could show a link that the end zone plane extends indefinitely, i just looked at the rules and all i can find is this: 


> Sidelines and end lines are out of bounds. The goal line is actually in the end zone. A player with the ball in his possession scores a touchdown when the ball is on, above, or over the goal line.


http://www.nfl.com/rulebook/field


----------



## 94NDTA

Go Vikings. T Jack looked pretty good the last two games.


----------



## MiGsTeR

They show replays that the ball crossed the plane. Only the tip of the ball has cross.. Even if they would ruled it not a td, it woulda been by less than 1 inch and big ben woulda sneaked and get 1 inch


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Nick G said:


> yes... it is to my understanding that the plane DOES extend out of bounds... it is an imaginary line that goes on forever... not a very good comparison imo-


no, i think that you are wrong. it extends up indefinitely for field goals. 
Maybe you could show a link that the end zone plane extends indefinitely, i just looked at the rules and all i can find is this: 


> Sidelines and end lines are out of bounds. The goal line is actually in the end zone. A player with the ball in his possession scores a touchdown when the ball is on, above, or over the goal line.


http://www.nfl.com/rulebook/field
[/quote]
For once I agree with KoK....the end zone does not end at the sidelines...it goes on indefinitely. A player can run into the end zone holding the ball out of bounds...and it is still a TD. IMO...I didnt think it was a TD because he didnt have possession for the brief second the ball may have crossed into the end zone. He gained possession where the original spot was made. It would be like the ball being fumbled at the 1/2 yard line, rolling into the end zone, then being knocked out of the end zone and recovered....just because the ball was briefly in the end zone doesnt mean it is a TD...even if the recovery is made by someone with their feed in the end zone. It is all about where the ball is when the person gains possession.

I also dont think it would have mattered much....I think the Steelers would have scored with a QB sneak anyways...


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> He crossed the plane, he had 2 foot down and he had possession - What else is needed?
> 
> Giants, how sad...


Doesn't the ball need to cross the plain? If so, the ball never did. Must have been the same officials from the superbowl a few years back.









But Bengals won yesterday! *Woo hoo, now just to win the rest of the season.*
[/quote]

For what? To compete with the Browns and go on to face Detroit in some kind of Fail Bowl? My moneys on Da Bungles..


----------



## 8o8P

KoK and GG, you both are wrong about the goalline and scoring. Although it is not fully enforced, this is what a TD is according to NFL rule book. But I know what you mean, like when they tip toe into the endzone with the ball out of bounds.

TOUCHDOWN = 6 POINTS

A touchdown is the biggest single score in a football game. It is worth six points, and it allows the scoring team an opportunity to attempt to get an extra point. *To score a touchdown, the ball must be carried across the goal line into the end zone*, caught in the end zone, or a fumble recovered in the end zone, or an untouched kickoff recovered in the end zone by the kicking team.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

What about a ball that is caught...where the ball is out of bounds but the players feet are in bounds? It isnt caught in the end zone...however it is ruled a td. The ball never needs to cross the goal line in-bounds.....

I know for a fact that the goal line extends past the side lines. All a player needs to do is hit the pylon with a part of his body and have the ball cross the goal line...even if the ball is 4 feet out of bounds.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Source

Football Instruction - Touchdown or no touchdown?
Expert: Bill Marcellino - 12/28/2005

Question
According to NFL rules, if any part of the ball breaks the imaginary plane of the goal line, it is a touchdown. Does this imaginary plane extend out of bounds? In other words, if the ball carrier dives and extends the ball beyond the goal line on the outside of the sidelines while in mid air, is that a touchdown?

Answer
Yes John, what you describe would be a touchdown, provided the player is still inbounds, ie some part of his body was over the pylon. The plane of the goal line stretches across the world, but it is "active" only so long as the ball carrier is inbounds. If your ballcarrier leapt up, sailed throguh the plane of the goal line along the left sideline, with the ball in his left hand, as long as some part of him was inbouds, crossing the pylon - his right foot or arm say - it is a touchdown. From the NFL Digest of Rules:

Touchdown: When any part of the ball, legally in possession of a player inbounds, breaks the plane of the opponent's goal line, provided it is not a touchback.


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> Source
> 
> Football Instruction - Touchdown or no touchdown?
> Expert: Bill Marcellino - 12/28/2005
> 
> Question
> According to NFL rules, if any part of the ball breaks the imaginary plane of the goal line, it is a touchdown. Does this imaginary plane extend out of bounds? In other words, if the ball carrier dives and extends the ball beyond the goal line on the outside of the sidelines while in mid air, is that a touchdown?
> 
> Answer
> Yes John, what you describe would be a touchdown, provided the player is still inbounds, ie some part of his body was over the pylon. The plane of the goal line stretches across the world, but it is "active" only so long as the ball carrier is inbounds. If your ballcarrier leapt up, sailed throguh the plane of the goal line along the left sideline, with the ball in his left hand, as long as some part of him was inbouds, crossing the pylon - his right foot or arm say - it is a touchdown. From the NFL Digest of Rules:
> 
> Touchdown: When any part of the ball, legally in possession of a player inbounds, breaks the plane of the opponent's goal line, provided it is not a touchback.


touche.

then i rescind my feelings that the correct call was made. because he didnt control the ball when it touched the plane. 
but i dont agree big ben would have punched it in on the next play, they struggled all game except that drive. roethlisberger is a big guy but i dont think he would have definitely put it in. i think it would have made for a much more interesting finish to that game if that wasnt ruled a touch down.

but it was, and its over i guess.

i cant believe the jets won the way they did, wish i watched that game.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I did watch the Jets game and I was pissed off at the end. Buffalo lost that game....


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> I did watch the Jets game and I was pissed off at the end. *Buffalo lost that game....*


yeah thats what it seemed.

/off to the bar. GO BIRDS!


----------



## Nick G

go eagles.
sloppy win but ill take it.
mcnabb was awesome 11/11 on passes over 10 yards.


----------



## ChilDawg

94NDTA said:


> Go Vikings. T Jack looked pretty good the last two games.


Let's hope we can get by without Big Pat in the middle for a few days...


----------



## 8o8P

Thanks GG, I guess thats why the NFL rule book needs to be more specific. As for the catching thing you asked, most times the ball crosses the goal line within the sidelines prior to the catch.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

8o8P said:


> Thanks GG, I guess thats why the NFL rule book needs to be more specific. As for the catching thing you asked, most times the ball crosses the goal line within the sidelines prior to the catch.


True. I have seen guys catch the ball right by the pylon and the ball never crosses the goal line. Anyways...This was just something I heard a few years ago in an interview with the head of referees....it doesnt come up very often in games though.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Gay Pro-ball voting! CLICK HERE







25 players from the redskins? CMON!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ChilDawg said:


> Go Vikings. T Jack looked pretty good the last two games.


Let's hope we can get by without Big Pat in the middle for a few days...
[/quote]

few days...?? um, I saw up to 6 weeks... and serves them right, now if only the other fatass could hurt something--


----------



## 94NDTA

KINGofKINGS said:


> Go Vikings. T Jack looked pretty good the last two games.


Let's hope we can get by without Big Pat in the middle for a few days...
[/quote]

few days...?? um, I saw up to 6 weeks... and serves them right, now if only the other fatass could hurt something--
[/quote]
You are a fat ass.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

No I am not.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

*2009 Pro Bowl Roster*

AFC (starers, followed by their reserves)

QB -- Peyton Manning, Colts. Brett Favre, Jets. Jay Cutler, Broncos.
RB -- Thomas Jones, Jets. Chris Johnson, Titans. Ronnie Brown, Dolphins.
FB -- Le'Ron McClain, Ravens.
WR -- Andre Johnson, Texans and Brandon Marshall, Broncos; Reggie Wayne, Colts. Wes Welker, Patriots.
TE -- Tony Gonzalez, Chiefs. Antonio Gates, Chargers.
T -- Joe Thomas, Browns and Jason Peters, Bills. Michael Roos, Titans.
G -- Alan Faneca, Jets and Kris Dielman, Chargers. Brian Waters, Chiefs.
C -- Kevin Mawae, Titans. Nick Mangold, Jets.
DE -- Mario Williams, Texans and Dwight Freeney, Colts. Robert Mathis, Colts.
DT -- Albert Haynesworth, Titans and Kris Jenkins, Jets. Shaun Rogers, Browns.
OLB -- James Harrison, Steelers and Joey Porter, Dolphins. Terrell Suggs, Ravens.
MLB -- Ray Lewis, Ravens. James Farrior, Steelers.
CB -- Nnamdi Asomugha, Raiders and Courtland Finnegan, Titans. Darrelle Revis, Jets.
S -- Ed Reed, Ravens and Troy Polamalu, Steelers. Chris Hope, Titans.
K -- Stephan Gostkowski, Patriots.
P -- Shane Lechler, Raiders.
KR -- Leon Washington, Jets.
ST -- Brendon Ayanbadejo, Ravens.

NFC

QB -- Kurt Warner, Cardinals. Drew Brees, Saints. Eli Manning, Giants.
RB -- Adrian Peterson, Vikings. Michael Turner, Falcons. Clinton Portis, Redskins.
FB -- Mike Sellers, Redskins.
WR -- Larry Fitzgerald and Anquan Boldin, Cardinals. Steve Smith, Panthers. Roddy White, Falcons.
TE -- Jason Witten, Cowboys. Chris Cooley, Redskins.
T -- Jordan Gross, Panthers and Walter Jones, Seahawks. Chris Samuels, Redskins.
G -- Chris Snee, Giants and Steve Hutchinson, Vikings. Leonard Davis, Cowboys.
C -- Andre Gurode, Cowboys. Shaun O'Hara, Giants.
DE -- Justin Tuck, Giants and Julius Peppers, Panthers. Jared Allen, Vikings.
DT -- Kevin Williams, Vikings and Jay Ratliff, Cowboys; Pat Williams, Vikings
OLB -- DeMarcus Ware, Cowboys and Lance Briggs, Bears. Derrick Brooks, Buccaneers.
ILB -- Patrick Willis, 49ers. Jon Beason, Panthers.
CB -- Charles Woodson, Packers and Antoine Winfield, Vikings. Asante Samuel, Eagles.
S -- Nick Collins, Packers and Adrian Wilson, Cardinals. Brian Dawkins, Eagles.
K -- John Carney, Giants.
P -- Jeff Feagles, Giants.
KR -- Clifton Smith, Buccaneers.
ST -- Sean Morey, Cardinals.

*Mannings are the first brothers to both be in the same pro bowl.
*Brett Favre made it! But PM still thinks he sucks....
*Go Lance Briggs!


----------



## Jewelz

TheWayThingsR said:


> *Mannings are the first brothers to both be in the same pro bowl.


I bet the media won't make a big deal out of this story

sincerely,

The Jerome Bettis is from Detroit story and Dungy and Lovie are the first two black coaches in the Super Bowl story


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> *Mannings are the first brothers to both be in the same pro bowl.


I bet the media won't make a big deal out of this story

sincerely,
Terell Owens doing pushups in his driveway
[/quote]
fixed


----------



## swack

I'm a little miffed as to why casey hampton and aaron smith didn't make the pro bowl...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

TheWayThingsR said:


> *Brett Favre made it! But PM still thinks he sucks....


LoL!

I don't think the man sucks in general. I think the man is a ball hog and a f**king douche bag for not committing to the run game earlier! I respect his legendary-ness and his ability to throw INTs without trying but get off the f**king stage and do more wrangler jean commercials!


----------



## Jewelz

We're in !!!!

And 8 in a row !!!


----------



## Nick G

cant believe i didnt even know that i was in the finals of our fantasy league. 
haha
good thing actually cus i would have started gonzalez and he didnt do sh*t.


----------



## MONGO 

Brandon Jacobs


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ProdigalMarine said:


> *Brett Favre made it! But PM still thinks he sucks....


LoL!

I don't think the man sucks in general. I think the man is a ball hog and a *f**king douche bag* for not committing to the run game earlier! I respect his legendary-ness and his ability to throw INTs without trying but get off the f**king stage and do more wrangler jean commercials!
[/quote]

hmmm... favre is a fuckin douchebag?? Id hate to know what that makes you..... or I??


----------



## b_ack51

damn i had domonic rhodes on the bench


----------



## Grosse Gurke

KINGofKINGS said:


> hmmm... favre is a fuckin douchebag?? Id hate to know what that makes you..... or I??


Favre is a douchebag. Any player that would hold his team ransom while he decided if he wanted to play the next year or not....is an self absorbed prick. How in the world is a team supposed to prepare for the next season...and draft accordingly...when they dont know who will be the leader of the team. I always felt the guy was overrated. Hes has always been a good quarterback...and had some great games...but the only thing that sets him apart from other QB's is the consecutive game record imo.


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> hmmm... favre is a fuckin douchebag?? Id hate to know what that makes you..... or I??


Favre is a douchebag. Any player that would hold his team ransom while he decided if he wanted to play the next year or not....is an self absorbed prick. How in the world is a team supposed to prepare for the next season...and draft accordingly...when they dont know who will be the leader of the team. I always felt the guy was overrated. Hes has always been a good quarterback...and had some great games...but the only thing that sets him apart from other QB's is the consecutive game record imo.
[/quote]
i dont disagree with you at all... but his consecutive game streak was made possible because of the fact that he was never really severely injured. all great QBs retire due to injuries, nagging or devastating. Or they fade out because they are unable to adapt to new systems. Farve never faced that, and i agree it was balls what he did to GB this summer..... but i cant say i don't sympathize with him for being unsure. The only thing he did that i don't agree with was to make the decision to retire while still wrapped in the moment of the end of the season, he should have waited. but he was in the unique position to be still playing, injury free, from noob to his prime, to past that... so i cant be mad that he had second thoughts, he should have just been more private about it, but then again, he acted on emotions which was his hallmark throughout his career. and the media is the media... so who knows... he is poised to do big things now with the jets. its going to be fun to watch thats for sure.

edit: who they drafted didnt matter, they had rodgers. I could be wrong but i dont think they drafted different based on farves decision to play or not.


----------



## MiGsTeR

F*ck ben! He is the reason we lost another game!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Nick G said:


> i dont disagree with you at all... but his consecutive game streak was made possible because of the fact that he was never really severely injured. all great QBs retire due to injuries, nagging or devastating. Or they fade out because they are unable to adapt to new systems. Farve never faced that, and i agree it was balls what he did to GB this summer..... but i cant say i don't sympathize with him for being unsure. The only thing he did that i don't agree with was to make the decision to retire while still wrapped in the moment of the end of the season, he should have waited. but he was in the unique position to be still playing, injury free, from noob to his prime, to past that... so i cant be mad that he had second thoughts, he should have just been more private about it, but then again, he acted on emotions which was his hallmark throughout his career. and the media is the media... so who knows... he is poised to do big things now with the jets. its going to be fun to watch thats for sure.


It wasnt this last year that irritated me...it was the last 4 years where he did the exact same thing...always saying he didnt know if he was going to retire or not. At the end of ever year it was the same thing. That is complete bs imo. I could see it happening once....but every fricken year it was the same thing. It was like he wanted the team and fans to beg for him to stay...and when they didnt....he left. I would be shocked if he didnt do the exact same thing to the Jets after this year....and it really does hinder your draft.


> edit: who they drafted didnt matter, they had rodgers. I could be wrong but i dont think they drafted different based on farves decision to play or not.


It absolutely matters if Favre stayed or not. If he goes...they need to look at drafting a qb to back up Rogers. The draft is used to solidify a team....you cant do that unless you know who will be leading that team. Of course that is just my opinion.


----------



## r1dermon

damn patriots...running up the score with all their injured players...where's the class?


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> F*ck ben! He is the reason we lost another game!










I'm telling you, with the amount of slack the media gives him and the fact that they'd rather go out of their way and blame everybody else and the water boy before calling a worthless retard for what he is. He's got to be banging somebodies daughter.


----------



## ICEE

0-16 here we come.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Mr. INT f*cks up ANOTHER game...way to choke there Jets! Way to f**king choke!

LAWL @ WASHINGTON

Panthers/Giants! Brandon Jacobs is playing!


----------



## Nick G

eagles... wtf. 
dont they know that when they pass over and over they always lose. 
they blew that game and most likely the playoffs.



Grosse Gurke said:


> i dont disagree with you at all... but his consecutive game streak was made possible because of the fact that he was never really severely injured. all great QBs retire due to injuries, nagging or devastating. Or they fade out because they are unable to adapt to new systems. Farve never faced that, and i agree it was balls what he did to GB this summer..... but i cant say i don't sympathize with him for being unsure. The only thing he did that i don't agree with was to make the decision to retire while still wrapped in the moment of the end of the season, he should have waited. but he was in the unique position to be still playing, injury free, from noob to his prime, to past that... so i cant be mad that he had second thoughts, he should have just been more private about it, but then again, he acted on emotions which was his hallmark throughout his career. and the media is the media... so who knows... he is poised to do big things now with the jets. its going to be fun to watch thats for sure.


It wasnt this last year that irritated me...it was the last 4 years where he did the exact same thing...always saying he didnt know if he was going to retire or not. At the end of ever year it was the same thing. That is complete bs imo. I could see it happening once....but every fricken year it was the same thing. It was like he wanted the team and fans to beg for him to stay...and when they didnt....he left. I would be shocked if he didnt do the exact same thing to the Jets after this year....and it really does hinder your draft.


> edit: who they drafted didnt matter, they had rodgers. I could be wrong but i dont think they drafted different based on farves decision to play or not.


*It absolutely matters if Favre stayed or not. If he goes...they need to look at drafting a qb to back up Rogers. The draft is used to solidify a team....you cant do that unless you know who will be leading that team. Of course that is just my opinion.*
[/quote]

yeah you have a point.

and as far as him being indecisive, i guess whether of not i think he is a douche is his motives, did he really want to be begged back or was he just honestly unsure..... but then again, making decisions is something an adult should be able to do and to live with ... so who knows. 
will be interesting what happens with the jets.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> will be interesting what happens with the jets.


Easy...two things. He'll extend his contract OR he'll "retire". One things for sure, I'm 100% sure that there will be NO BEGGING from any Jets fan. Its either we hate him or we love him; ie. Chad Pennington. As of right now, Mr. INT is not going to be well liked tomorrow morning.

....BTW, he's still a f**king douche bag!


----------



## lament configuration

what a picture


----------



## MiGsTeR

lament configuration said:


> what a picture


Great hit! Important thing is he STILL HELD THE BALL and SCORED THE TD!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

How about them Dolphins?


----------



## thePACK

MiGsTeR said:


> what a picture


Great hit! Important thing is he STILL HELD THE BALL and SCORED THE TD!








[/quote]
yeah too bad they still lost...


----------



## ICEE

ProdigalMarine said:


> How about them Dolphins?


Their gonna win the division.


----------



## MiGsTeR

thePACK said:


> what a picture


Great hit! Important thing is he STILL HELD THE BALL and SCORED THE TD!








[/quote]
yeah too bad they still lost...:rasp:
[/quote]

If you look at the big picture.. Big ben lost all our games... Its okay, our defense has been resting this past few weeks for the big game on Feb 09.


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> what a picture


Great hit! Important thing is he STILL HELD THE BALL and SCORED THE TD!








[/quote]
yeah too bad they still lost...:rasp:
[/quote]

If you look at the big picture.. Big ben lost all our games... Its okay, our defense has been resting this past few weeks for the big game on Feb 09.








[/quote]








will be the first time a defense has won the season, the post season and the SB


----------



## Devon Amazon

I dont really follow "your" football but i always look through the scores hoping the AZ Cardinals win

Notice they made the playoffs this year, do they have a chance?


----------



## MiGsTeR

Am not sure they stand a chance after yesterdays 7-47 performance against the pats..


----------



## Nick G

Devon Amazon said:


> I dont really follow "your" football but i always look through the scores hoping the AZ Cardinals win
> 
> Notice they made the playoffs this year, do they have a chance?


they went on autopilot once they made the playoffs, which either helps or hurts.
I dont see them going far though either way.

why the cardinals man?


----------



## Devon Amazon

Nick G said:


> I dont really follow "your" football but i always look through the scores hoping the AZ Cardinals win
> 
> Notice they made the playoffs this year, do they have a chance?


they went on autopilot once they made the playoffs, which either helps or hurts.
I dont see them going far though either way.

why the cardinals man?
[/quote]
My dad took me with him on a buisness trip to tuscon when i was a kid and i loved it.

iv always had a casual interest in american sports so i adopted the arizona teams as my own

Not that they ever win anything


----------



## Nick G

Devon Amazon said:


> I dont really follow "your" football but i always look through the scores hoping the AZ Cardinals win
> 
> Notice they made the playoffs this year, do they have a chance?


they went on autopilot once they made the playoffs, which either helps or hurts.
I dont see them going far though either way.

why the cardinals man?
[/quote]
My dad took me with him on a buisness trip to tuscon when i was a kid and i loved it.

iv always had a casual interest in american sports so i adopted the arizona teams as my own

Not that they ever win anything
[/quote]
true.... they do have a chance this year though, however slim.
my best friend/roomate is the same way, he adopted the titans a few years back. he doesnt really care though, but now that they are winning he is lovin it.... . but im pretty sure if i told him they were losing, he would never know that i was lying.


----------



## b_ack51

MiGsTeR said:


> 0-16 here we come.


Got a good chance!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Liquid said:


> will be the first time a defense has won the season, the post season and the SB


You guys are so spoiled. Ben already has one SB to his credit...and lets be honest...the only reason the Steelers made it to the big game that year was the tackle made by Ben on the fumble by Jerome. So I wouldnt be bashing on the kid. As horrible as the QB situation has been in the last 5 years or so....you should be happy.

And didnt the Ravens win the SB with a mediocre QB and a great Defense...or are you talking about defensive ratings? Wasnt Tennessee rated #1...or did the Steelers take over the top spot when they lost their best defensive player?


----------



## ICEE

Devon Amazon said:


> I dont really follow "your" football but i always look through the scores hoping the AZ Cardinals win
> 
> Notice they made the playoffs this year, do they have a chance?


the Cardinals are just playing it smart and waiting for the playoffs to start. they didn't need to win games these past weeks.

We'll have to see how they do. 1 week their offense looks unstoppable the next it looks horrible.


----------



## mori0174

Looks like I won the Pfury II fantasy football championship! Badass. 12-3 overall. Now I need the Packers to dominate the second half and the Vikes will be able to lose in the first round of the playoffs!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

LAWL @ StL RB Kenneth Darby...


























yahoo.com said:


> Sometimes an official, through no fault of his own, will get caught up in the middle of a play and inadvertently make contact with a player. Sometimes an official just feels like making a tackle. Sometimes an official is concerned that a player has been programmed to kill the Queen of England and is forced to take matters into his own hands.
> 
> Whatever happened yesterday, here are some terrific action shots of NFL umpire Garth DeFelice taking out Rams running back Kenneth Darby yesterday. Getty Images photographer Dilip Vishwanat was johnny-on-the-spot yesterday, and the world thanks for him for it.


F**kin hilarious!


----------



## ICEE




----------



## MONGO 

I love the Naked Gun reference. "I must kill the Queen."


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> will be the first time a defense has won the season, the post season and the SB


You guys are so spoiled. Ben already has one SB to his credit...and lets be honest...the only reason the Steelers made it to the big game that year was the tackle made by Ben on the fumble by Jerome. So I wouldnt be bashing on the kid. As horrible as the QB situation has been in the last 5 years or so....you should be happy.

And didnt the Ravens win the SB with a mediocre QB and a great Defense...or are you talking about defensive ratings? Wasnt Tennessee rated #1...or did the Steelers take over the top spot when they lost their best defensive player?
[/quote]

Well yeah he can tackle and take a shot :laugh: still doesn't help us out in the qb department GG. I'm not into statistics, you should know that, but while we're at it I'm betting all season our D rivals Ben in the scoring department lol. Steeler D has been ranked 1 the whole season, the reality is they're even better then that. Our running game is better then that but we need a qb that could pose even the slightest bit of threat in the air. And here we are at the end of the season, hurting because our qb can't convert or hold on to possession to save his life.

Typical game- ..2 consecutive failed chances to even move the ball, they'll gain a few yards running, but absolutely nothing there in the flight department.. No problem big ben, defense will get him the ball back, give him a few chances and he'll throw an interception or take 3 friggin minutes to process who's open and take a nasty hit fumbling the ball and either have the nerve to complain about protection or his pinky hurting. Rinse and repeat. Ben will consistently work against our outstanding D by just handing the clock over to the other team leaving absolutely no breathing room. No matter how good your D is, do this enough times, and a sacrifice on points will eventually be in order. We got ying and yang here, the absolute best a defense has to offer and no options on O because the other teams looking foward for ben to throw the ball :laugh: . Suure put him under pressure all of a sudden he might get us close enough for a field goal, rinse and repeat.

Every body is expecting the run and our running game is still decent considering we got a qb that has to get the crap knocked out of him before he starts throwing halfway decent and that shits not cool anymore :laugh:. He'll either under throw or overthrow the ball.. Every friggin time, and he's had more then enough time to get to know our very capable receivers.. Who knows what his problem is, sometimes nobodies even there







. And the few times he's actually connects he's not even looking :laugh: just poke and hope. Got to ask yourself why a qb would rather run the ball in himself at the 5 yard line, its because even ben doesn't trust his own arm but at least he has the intelligence to know everybody and their mother is covering our back. Lol good decision imo given his capability but at least hold on to the dam ball, number one rule ffs..

Btw in 06 Ben was a halfway decent qb and given everyone else on the teams capability, thats all we need.. I don't know if it was the spill on the scooter or the ass surgery but he hasn't been the same.

What was it, the game against washington, leftwich came in and we looked like a whole new team on another level. Holy sh*t I almost nutted on myself, actually capable of moving the ball in the air which opened up all types of possibilities for our running game.


----------



## CichlidAddict

Freakin Bears.. They couldn't just lose quietly could they...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Oh BOIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Its week 17 and my Giants are the #1 seed AND they play the Vikings!

Jacobs, Ward, Bradshaw Vs. Peterson and Taylor....who'll be first to reach 200-rushing yards? 
G-men Run-D vs. Vikings Run-D...dun, dun DUN!

Than it'll be the Jets/Dolphins game...

Who'll throw more picks, Mr. "I'm a douchebag ballhog" INT or "The Chad" Pennington?

Top 3 MUST WATCH GAMES this weekend...
Giants/Vikings
Jets/Dolphins
Dallas/Philly


----------



## ChilDawg

We're missing half of the Williams wall, so it's likely that you guys would get 200 rush yds. first...


----------



## ICEE

jets will lose to the dolphins.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ICEE said:


> jets will lose to the dolphins.


I hate you.


----------



## ICEE

ProdigalMarine said:


> jets will lose to the dolphins.


I hate you.








[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon

hell no they wont. favre is gonna light em up!!!

LETS GO JETS!!!


----------



## Boobah

my panthers made me cry last weekend when they decided they'd played enough in the third quarter and just quit....kicking the sh*t out of NO this sunday should make me feel better.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

r1dermon said:


> hell no they wont. favre is gonna light em up!!!
> 
> LETS GO JETS!!!


WTF???... I thought you were a Pats fan?

The "spotlight game" sunday should be, my Packers vs. the Lions. The Packers beat the snot out of everyone for 3 quarters and tank in the 4th. The Lions try super hard, but can't win to save their lives. History is in the making here! I'm more rooting for the Lions to lose than I am for the Packers to win...if that makes any sense.


----------



## ICEE

Lions will lose.


----------



## Liquid

Idk but I'm glad the titans have home field advantage. Kieth Bullock fucked up when he stepped on our colors :nod: .
Even pissed Cowher off..

_"That looks like a pregame talk the night before to me," Cowher said, his eyes lighting up and his voice rising. "If [we'd] meet in the postseason, I know what I'm pulling out the night before the game."

Cowher admonished White by saying, "You've got to learn. ... I wouldn't do this, I wouldn't go there," and said Bulluck should know better because "you are a veteran, Bulluck."

Cowher's implied message to the Titans: There's a way to win in the NFL and that wasn't it, and you might regret the sideshow should the Steelers return to Nashville for the AFC Championship Game in four weeks._ -Bill Cowher

Pain is coming.








/sniff I miss that mother f*cker..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

actually... i think the titans will be in the afc championship game for sure.... what I dont get is why are the Steelers putting themselves in that game so soon??


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> actually... i think the titans will be in the afc championship game for sure.... what I dont get is why are the Steelers putting themselves in that game so soon??


Whaddya mean, so soon?


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> actually... i think the titans will be in the afc championship game for sure.... what I dont get is why are the Steelers putting themselves in that game so soon??


Count on it, The only thing we've been missing is burger and this is just the sort of thing we needed to light a fire underneath his surgery scarred ass







. Besides that what you don't ever want to do is piss off a Steeler defense. Away or home I see carnage on the horizon for the AFC.


----------



## Liquid

Look at that Rothlisburger struggles within 3 quarters moving the ball against the browns and finally ends up with a td :laugh: . Burger gets a concussion and carted off the field, Leftwich comes in and scores in two plays. Need I say more :laugh: ? Keep burger off the field and give him an overdue vacation.


----------



## Nick G

GO RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51

woot woot bengals will have a better record than the browns.

browns, shutout twice in a row. ouch.

and damn when was the last time the browns scored an offensive TD.


----------



## Liquid

Look at that, Leftwhichs been out there for not even a quarter and he's manage to match rothlisburgers yardage and put up 17 points compared to burgerpickles 2 1/2 quarters of crap with only one touchdown, hmmmmm








. Not to mention parker having a hell of a lot more success on the ground.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Yea, go byron. Hopefully bens injury is not so serious. He should rest up tho and continue on next season when he is healthier


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> woot woot bengals will have a better record than the browns.
> 
> browns, shutout twice in a row. ouch.
> 
> and damn when was the last time the browns scored an offensive TD.


at least your staying positive


----------



## Nick G

cant believe the raiders are on the verge of winning this game.


----------



## b_ack51

Liquid said:


> woot woot bengals will have a better record than the browns.
> 
> browns, shutout twice in a row. ouch.
> 
> and damn when was the last time the browns scored an offensive TD.


at least your staying positive :laugh:
[/quote]

Got to, with all the injuries for the bengals this year I knew it wouldn't be a descent year. But its nice having plenty of browns fans here, I get to say at least we have a better record and shut them out. Then top it off, they got shut out again in two weeks.

But I agree with you, burger needs to get out. Leftwich is definately showing some good numbers.


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> woot woot bengals will have a better record than the browns.
> 
> browns, shutout twice in a row. ouch.
> 
> and damn when was the last time the browns scored an offensive TD.


at least your staying positive :laugh:
[/quote]

Got to, with all the injuries for the bengals this year I knew it wouldn't be a descent year. But its nice having plenty of browns fans here, I get to say at least we have a better record and shut them out. Then top it off, they got shut out again in two weeks.

But I agree with you, burger needs to get out. Leftwich is definately showing some good numbers.
[/quote]

yeah, at first everyone and their mother thought I was nuts for wanting leftwich over burger.







dirty looks and all at the bar when I'd yell "Rothlisbergers a bum send him home", now everyone agrees with me. Not easy being right all the time







.


----------



## Nick G

thanks raiders.

now the eagles better capitalize! 
good day for football.


----------



## Nick G

EAGLES BABY!!!!!!!!!!!

stickin it in the cowgirls 44-3 with 21 minutes still left in the game.


----------



## ChilDawg

b_ack51 said:


> EAGLES BABY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> stickin it in the cowgirls 44-3 with 21 minutes still left in the game.


Here's hoping that the Cowboys at least got a little bit of lube before this. YEOWWWCH.

I might actually feel sorry for the Cowboys at this point, but let's see if Philly can score another twenty points before I make a rash decision.


----------



## muskielover1

the cowgirls are choking like the bears but worse.


----------



## lament configuration

at least the 49ers ended the year on a 2 game win streak. i think given an entire year shaun hill can get the team an above .500 record and possibly a play off spot given the weakness of the nfc west.


----------



## Nick G

Vikings here we come!


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> Vikings here we come!


Could be a good game, as long as we don't get into a lot of 3rd-and-longs...T.J. won't know what hit him if Johnson's defense gets to run all of his fucked-up blitz schemes...


----------



## 94NDTA

Bears....sorry, that sucks

Vikings....please god, win one or two playoff games.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Everything worked in our favor to make the wild card... almost....

Eagles beat the Boys

Raiders beat the Bucs

But we couldn't pull out our own win to seal it.

Good luck next year bears.
*
DA BEARS*


----------



## SERRAPYGO

TheWayThingsR said:


> Everything worked in our favor to make the wild card... almost....
> 
> Eagles beat the Boys
> 
> Raiders beat the Bucs
> 
> But we couldn't pull out our own win to seal it.
> 
> Good luck next year bears.
> *
> DA BEARS*


Ya think the Bears might actually pull their heads out of arshes and draft a QB next year? Or, two, or three, or draft a QB with all their picks! I can't believe they didn't draft one QB last year. I'll chuckle my effin' head off if they make it another competition between Grossman and Orton next year.


----------



## thePACK

colts 08-09...i had dallas verse pitt in the beginning of the season...but overall pictures..it points to colts winning again...


----------



## muskielover1

its the bears pass defense.i can deal with the offense.id like to combine all the opposing quarterbacks comp/att and put it on paper.its horrible.

almost the same defense as the 06 sb defense,get rid of our def,coord.,then the next 2 seasons almost dead last in pass def.and still almost make the playoffs.

and i personally like orton.hes not a great qb by any means but he tries his ass off.he works for it.he will lower his head and get that last yard.hes got balls.


----------



## ChilDawg

muskielover1 said:


> its the bears pass defense.i can deal with the offense.id like to combine all the opposing quarterbacks comp/att and put it on paper.its horrible.
> 
> almost the same defense as the 06 sb defense,get rid of our def,coord.,then the next 2 seasons almost dead last in pass def.and still almost make the playoffs.
> 
> and i personally like orton.hes not a great qb by any means but he tries his ass off.he works for it.he will lower his head and get that last yard.hes got balls.


I think that's why people love Favre so much, though, unless they're his coach. (Man-once-known-as-genius apparently has taken him to task in front of his teammates and behind closed doors...this does not bode well for his future with the Jest Jets.)

I think you can talk about balls and hard work all that you want, though, and that gets guys with excellent talent very far, but when you don't have it and bust your hump to work through that fact, there's only so far you can go. Kyle Orton is a decent QB who makes good decisions and outworks anyone on the field, but is he really the answer for the Bears? We'll have to see...but ya'll deserve to have a better option. If Jerry Angelo is half the personnel guy that he thinks he is, he'll make a run at Matt Cassel and he'll draft a stud QB in the first or second round.

Shame to see Mike Brown go down AGAIN. Granted, Urlacher hasn't played in the most football-rich situations throughout his life, but for him to say that Brown is the best player he's ever played with, that says a lot about how much they miss him every time he goes down. He's like Mark Prior, except for Brown's proven himself over the long haul and has been a stud in the NFL. Maybe Kerry Wood would be a better example, I don't know.

How 'bout the Liondowns? I've pretty much already rehearsed Romey's opener for his next ESPN show (1/5, is it?), and it will be all about Detroit. That having been said, I don't think they were the worst team in the NFL down the stretch, and that's why Rod Marinelli hasn't had his job yanked yet (hopefully you're not reading this too far into Monday, though...) while (all sources say that) Romeo Crennel and Phil Savage lost theirs.

I'm curious to see what Romeo will be offered by the Browns--sources are pointing to him being asked to step aside rather than down. Defensive coordinator wouldn't be a bad move for him, but I'd like to see him make a fresh start with another team instead of remaining there as DC.

Anyone see that Tom Brady might need season-ending knee surgery again in order to clean out scar tissue? Matt Cassel could easily command franchise QB-type numbers this offseason, and there are a number of teams that could be looking to pay somewhere in that neighborhood. (Many of them are in the NFC North--does anyone really have a #1 other than Green Bay up there?)


----------



## muskielover1

^^they should go for cassell.im not saying ortons the answer at all but its just nice to see a guy give it 150 percent like he does.i respect that.hes got heart although it dosent make up for talent,he has more heart than alot of qbs in the league.

again...how can the pass defense suck sooo bad all season?theres never been a point in the season where someone says"hey,were getting passed on every game,lets do something about it"its rediculous.


----------



## lament configuration

i really hope the niners dont try and go after cassell, they just need to give shaun hill a full year as starter.


----------



## 8o8P

Cassell stays in NE, with Bradys injury, no way they let this guy go. Tearing both ACL and MCL is a HUGE injury and one that Brady may not fully recover from especially with all this talk of infection and scar tissue and all the other complications. If NE lets go of this guy, they would do it only if Brady is 100% IMO. Belichick cannot let this guy go and hoping for Brady to return or trying to groom another QB.

Plus, in all honesty, Cassell is not a franchise QB IMO. He lost almost every game to playoff teams only beating Miami and Arizona who had nothing to play for. He couldnt beat Pitt, Indy, and SD. He is 21-11 TD/INT ratio and was actually 13-10 before their last four games where he went on a tear against inferior oppositionl Oakland, Buffalo, Zona, and Seattle. Plus, I doubt he will find much success in a new system surrounded by less talented athletes. Lets not forget that Cassell had a couple years to learn this offense behind one of the best ever in Brady. They have a sh*t load of talent in skill positions, and Belichick who is a genius.


----------



## Liquid

thePACK said:


> colts 08-09...i had dallas verse pitt in the beginning of the season...but overall pictures..it points to colts winning again...


go away.


----------



## Nick G

8o8P said:


> Cassell stays in NE, with Bradys injury, no way they let this guy go. Tearing both ACL and MCL is a HUGE injury and one that Brady may not fully recover from especially with all this talk of infection and scar tissue and all the other complications. If NE lets go of this guy, they would do it only if Brady is 100% IMO. Belichick cannot let this guy go and hoping for Brady to return or trying to groom another QB.
> 
> Plus, in all honesty, Cassell is not a franchise QB IMO. He lost almost every game to playoff teams only beating Miami and Arizona who had nothing to play for. He couldnt beat Pitt, Indy, and SD. He is 21-11 TD/INT ratio and was actually 13-10 before their last four games where he went on a tear against inferior oppositionl Oakland, Buffalo, Zona, and Seattle. Plus, I doubt he will find much success in a new system surrounded by less talented athletes. Lets not forget that Cassell had a couple years to learn this offense behind one of the best ever in Brady. They have a sh*t load of talent in skill positions, and Belichick who is a genius.


while i agree with much of what you said, cassell is still a rookie (for the most part), so i would be quick to judge his ability of being a franchise qb ..... he looked better and better every week.


----------



## Nick G

hahaha:


----------



## MiGsTeR

I still can't believe the eagles are in..


----------



## ChilDawg

Let's look at the head coaches:

Buffalo: Dick Jauron (21-27, 7-9 in 2008) is probably in deep trouble as he led a 4-0 team to the depths of the surprising AFC East. Hot seat?
Miami: Tony Sparano (11-5, 11-5) is a Coach of the Year candidate.
New England: Bill Belichick (102-42, 11-5) did one of his better coaching jobs this season with Matt Cassel at the helm, but he didn't make the playoffs. Still, I think he's fine as long as he wants to remain there.
Jets: They need a new coach.

Baltimore: John Harbaugh (11-5, 11-5) might have been a CoY candidate if Sparano and Smith hadn't turned in their amazing performances. He'll be a good one, but might need to worry about when the defense loses a few of its leaders. Still, he's safe for a while.
Cincinnati: Marvin Lewis (46-49-1, 4-11-1) should be barely clinging to his job after six seasons in Cincy. A few excellent seasons seem to have bought him precious time, but there's not much improvement in sight. Hopefully there will be plenty of defensive coaching positions open for him next offseason, but after a few years in Cincy, is he really the defensive genius that we had thought?
Cleveland: They need a new coach.
Pittsburgh: Mike Tomlin (22-10, 12-4) is an excellent young coach in an organization that tends to hang on to excellent coaches for as long as they possibly can. He'll be there for a long time.

Houston: Gary Kubiak (22-26, 8-8) has led the Texans to two straight .500 seasons, but they haven't yet made the next step. That division is going to get tighter next year, so even with a 9-7 or 10-6 season, they may not make the playoffs, but Houston will still be ecstatic with a winning season. He's got a few more seasons before the impatience sets in.
Indianapolis: Tony Dungy (85-27, 12-4) is a Hall of Fame coach who will be in Indy as long as he wants. Even then, his successor has already been named. Still, the question is this--when will Coach Dungy hang 'em up? It could be sooner, rather than later, especially if these Colts win the title.
Jacksonville: Jack Del Rio (50-46, 5-11) was at the helm of one of the most disappointing teams in the League this season. If expectations soar again next preseason, look for Del Rio to get the axe if the team misses the playoffs again.
Tennessee: Jeff Fisher (128-102, 13-3) led the best team in the NFL through much of the season and deserves to be in the Coach of the Year mix. He should also weather a bad year in Tennessee if they have one next year, so look for him to be their coach for the foreseeable furture.

Denver: Mike Shanahan (138-86, 8-8) is 24-24 over the past three years. He should have a strong year next year, or else Jay Cutler might have a new coach presiding over his halcyon days.
KC: Herm Edwards (15-33, 2-14) is surprisingly still employed, but another bad year during rebuilding should finish his tenure there.
Oakland: Tom Cable, Interim (4-8, 4-8) led the team out of last, so that might account for something, but he'll probably be fired before midseason next year if the team removes the interim tag.
San Diego: Norv Turner (19-13, 8-8) may have won the division, but a team with Merriman next year should be contending for the Super Bowl and not for the AFC West title. Rent, don't buy, Norv.

Dallas: Wade Phillips (22-10, 9-7) and owner Jerry Jones might be the only two who don't know that he's lost this team. Another near-.500 season with no playoff berth would be enough for him to lose his job.
New York: Tom Coughlin (47-33, 12-4) has already weathered wearing out his welcome and seems to have won it back. He should be the coach there well into the tenure of the new stadium.
Philadelphia: Andy Reid (97-62-1, 9-6-1) had his usual late-season streak and used that to cement his status as Coach for the near future in Philly. If he has Westbrook and Jim Johnson, he'll be fine.
Washington: Jim Zorn (8-8, 8-8) is the self-proclaimed "worst coach in America". Not everyone agrees, but he'll need a better finish next season to retain the job.

Chicago: Lovie Smith (45-35, 9-7) would keep the job just by getting a good year from his quarterback position or a full season out of Mike Brown.
Detroit: Needs a new coach.
Green Bay: Mike McCarthy (27-21, 6-10) is perceived to have helped to run an icon out of Green Bay and to fail with his sure-fire successor. He cannot be the only coach in the NFC North with a clear-cut #1 QB and fail like this next season.
Minnesota: Brad Childress (24-24, 10-6) finally got the Vikings to the playoffs and seems to have won some goodwill from Vikings fans, but a bad start, and they'll turn on him again. The only saving grace is that Zygi Wilf, while an avid listener of Minnesota talk radio, has a steady hand and will stick by Childress through thin if thick is on the way. A solid QB would definitely earn Childress a long tenure in the Twin Cities.

Arizona: Ken Whisenhunt (17-15, 9-7) could easily win this division again next year. His sights don't have to be set high in order to keep his job, but if he wants CoY, the Cardinals had better finish well next year.
St. Louis: Jim Haslett, Interim (2-9, 2-9) has probably not earned his job security on the basis of having the best record of the three head coaches of Missouri NFL teams this season (Edwards was 2-14 and Scott Linehan started the season 0-5), so if he isn't stripped of the head coaching position, he'll possibly be on a short leash next season.
San Francisco: Mike Singletary, Interim (5-4, 5-4) will soon have the interim tag removed and should be a mainstay as coach of the Niners for years to come.
Seattle: Mike Holmgren has stepped down and handed the reins to Jim L. Mora ("Jim Mora, Jr."), who was 26-22 with the Falcons from 2004-2006. He takes over a mess in Seattle with uncertainty at QB and possibly RB, and could be out of contention for a while. He has earned some goodwill as Holmgren's hand-picked successor, so a few bad seasons might be weathered just on the strength of that fact alone.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

My thoughts from yesterday....

Loved Dallas getting their ass handed to them!

Loved my Raiders kicking Gruden in the balls!

Should have bet more on the Charger game...Damn it. I also think the Colts are in for a game next week.

I think it is the system in NE that makes the offense good...not the QB. I dont see Castle being as productive in a different system...and I really wonder how good Brady actually is.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

> Chicago: Lovie Smith (45-35, 9-7) would keep the job just by getting a good year from his quarterback position *or a full season out of Mike Brown*.


HAHAHA. Great. But not quite! He went down last Monday and didnt make yesterdays game! Close enough I guess.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

So who questioned me when I kept saying they SHOULD'VE left The Chad in NY and said "F**K YOU" to Mr. INT? F**KIN DOUCHE BAG of a QB decides to throw THREE picks, THREE f**kin picks! Oh Chad, please forgive ManIamAnIdiot for picking up Farve in the off-season.

*THREE F**KIN PICKS!!!!! WTF!* Mr. INT has lost whatever faith I have in him... GO RETIRE!

On the brightside, The Chad is going into the post season and HOPEFULLY he'll rub it into Mr. Int and ManIamanIdiot's face

SB Predition: Manning v. Manning!

Just learned that the Jets fired ManIAmStupid! Yea!

Sorry, catching up on my sports. Worked yesterday.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

When are regular season awards announced?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think it is the system in NE that makes the offense good...not the QB. I dont see Castle being as productive in a different system...and I really wonder how good Brady actually is.


"Cassel", you fool!







I never did see anything spectacular about Brady, but he is extremely tough to rattle and his passes are pretty prescise. Overall, I agree though.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

*2009 Draft Order*

(*) Subject to change based on playoffs

1 Detroit Lions 
2 St. Louis Rams 
3 Kansas City Chiefs 
4 Seattle Seahawks 
5 Cleveland Browns 
6 Cincinnati Bengals 
7 Oakland Raiders 
8 Jacksonville Jaguars 
9 Green Bay Packers 
10 San Francisco 49ers 
11 Buffalo Bills 
12 Denver Broncos 
13 Washington Redskins 
14 New Orleans Saints 
15 Houston Texans 
16 * San Diego Chargers 
17 New York Jets 
18 Chicago Bears 
19 Tampa Bay Buccaneers 
20 Detroit Lions (from Dallas) 
21 * Arizona Cardinals 
22 * Philadelphia Eagles 
23 * Minnesota Vikings 
24 New England Patriots 
25 * Atlanta Falcons 
26 * Miami Dolphins 
27 Baltimore Ravens 
28 * Philadelphia Eagles (from Carolina)
29 * Indianapolis Colts 
30 * New York Giants 
31 * Pittsburgh Steelers 
32 * Tennessee Titans


----------



## thePACK

lament configuration said:


> i really hope the niners dont try and go after cassell, they just need to give shaun hill a full year as starter.


 there not...trust me...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ProdigalMarine said:


> So who questioned me when I kept saying they SHOULD'VE left The Chad in NY and said "F**K YOU" to Mr. INT? F**KIN DOUCHE BAG of a QB decides to throw THREE picks, THREE f**kin picks! Oh Chad, please forgive ManIamAnIdiot for picking up Farve in the off-season.
> 
> *THREE F**KIN PICKS!!!!! WTF!* Mr. INT has lost whatever faith I have in him... GO RETIRE!
> 
> On the brightside, The Chad is going into the post season and HOPEFULLY he'll rub it into Mr. Int and ManIamanIdiot's face
> 
> SB Predition: Manning v. Manning!
> 
> Just learned that the Jets fired ManIAmStupid! Yea!
> 
> Sorry, catching up on my sports. Worked yesterday.


lol- MR CHAD isnt gonna know what hit him this weekend... 1 and done for your idol-- He will be lucky to come away with his head attached... on the other hand good for the Jets by firing that piece of crap coach!! Im sorry but you dont send out brett favre as a wr so you can run the wild cat.. I mean WTF are we doing here???! There were SO MANY times watching the Jets this year that I was in dis-belief as to many of the play calls- Bring in Bill Cowher-


----------



## ProdigalMarine

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol- MR CHAD isnt gonna know what hit him this weekend... 1 and done for your idol-- He will be lucky to come away with his head attached... on the other hand good for the Jets by firing that piece of crap coach!! Im sorry but you dont send out brett favre as a wr so you can run the wild cat.. I mean WTF are we doing here???! *There were SO MANY times watching the Jets this year that I was in dis-belief as to many of the play calls- Bring in Bill Cowher-*


Same here. I hope they DO bring in the Cowher, get rid of Brett and start fresh with Clemens or a new QB. Thomas Jones can stay, same thing with Washington but they need to work on him. The defense is good but I'm pretty sure if Cowher comes in he'll do some re-working and strenghten it. We need some WRs to tighten up that pass game with our new "QB".


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Yeah....IMO...the Jets took 3 steps backward by bringing in Favre. Did they really think he was going to hang out for more then a year? Anyways...I dont blame coach...is he making personnel decisions now? If that is the case they are more dysfunctional then they looked at the end of the season. Favre lost this for them with his what....10 INT's in the last 5 games. The coach isnt throwing the ball. And the playbook had to be scaled back so Brett could learn the system.

All and all....I think it was totally the decision to bring in Brett that cost the Jets....not the coach.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah....IMO...the Jets took 3 steps backward by bringing in Favre. Did they really think he was going to hang out for more then a year? Anyways...I dont blame coach...is he making personnel decisions now? If that is the case they are more dysfunctional then they looked at the end of the season. Favre lost this for them with his what....10 INT's in the last 5 games. The coach isnt throwing the ball. And the playbook had to be scaled back so Brett could learn the system.
> 
> All and all....I think it was totally the decision to bring in Brett that cost the Jets....not the coach.


Wow! I totally agree with this observation! If/When they decide to release Mr. INT or if/when he decides to "retire", I'm buying you drinks GG.


----------



## Nick G

i still am in shock that the eagles season isnt over. 
I actually think the eagles have a legitimate shot to go places, they just need the team that killed dallas to come out, not the neutered one that tied cincy or lost to the redskins.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Lookin forward to this upcoming weeks wild card games!

Miami/Baltimore...Go Chad!
Indy/SanDy...Go El...I mean, Peyton. Go Peyton! (Sorry Jewelz :laugh: )


----------



## Liquid

like I said from the get go, its going to be Pennsylvanian super bowl


----------



## Nick G

Liquid said:


> like I said from the get go, its going to be Pennsylvanian super bowl :laugh:











that would be awesome.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> like I said from the get go, its going to be Pennsylvanian super bowl :laugh:


Sorry old man.

Its a Manning v. Manning superbowl.


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> like I said from the get go, its going to be Pennsylvanian super bowl :laugh:


Sorry old man.

Its a Manning v. Manning superbowl.
[/quote]
sorry prod... without a deep threat, the giants just arent that scary any more.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> like I said from the get go, its going to be Pennsylvanian super bowl :laugh:


Sorry old man.

Its a Manning v. Manning superbowl.
[/quote]

Both mannings are going to fold under PA defense







. Eagles have everything in place and should go all the way, unfortunately the key to Steeler victory rides on whether or not we're stuck with a limp retard as a QB. Anyone who keeps burger in should have his head examined. You want to win put leftwich in, you want to lose go with the retard. Please don't get me started..

..Too late.. I don't get it.. The Steeler site says "Burger is getting better", WHO GIVES A f*ck SEND HIM HOME. I highly doubt that hit knocked anything back into place. It also reads "Our running game is primed for the playoffs" with shots of Parker in the Browns game. What are you f*cking retarded? Why do you think Parker was able to open up? We needed some kind of a threat in the air to open up our ground game. Which is Leftwich. Bottom line, end of story. Not some lame duck that sits there playing with his ass, as usual, for the first half and against the Browns of all teams while defense gets it done.


----------



## lament configuration

thePACK said:


> i really hope the niners dont try and go after cassell, they just need to give shaun hill a full year as starter.


 there not...trust me...:laugh:
[/quote]
ooh Raf with the inside info, forgot you worked for them. that is a relief because i have been a huge shaun hill fan since last year when he took over for smith/dilfer. also martz got fired so say goodbye to that piece of crap jt osullivan too.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid said:


> like I said from the get go, its going to be Pennsylvanian super bowl :laugh:


Sorry old man.

Its a Manning v. Manning superbowl.
[/quote]

Both mannings are going to fold under PA defense







. Eagles have everything in place and should go all the way, unfortunately the key to Steeler victory rides on whether or not we're stuck with a limp retard as a QB. Anyone who keeps burger in should have his head examined. You want to win put leftwich in, you want to lose go with the retard. Please don't get me started..

..Too late.. I don't get it.. The Steeler site says "Burger is getting better", WHO GIVES A f*ck SEND HIM HOME. I highly doubt that hit knocked anything back into place. It also reads "Our running game is primed for the playoffs" with shots of Parker in the Browns game. What are you f*cking retarded? Why do you think Parker was able to open up? We needed some kind of a threat in the air to open up our ground game. Which is Leftwich. Bottom line, end of story. Not some lame duck that sits there playing with his ass, as usual, for the first half and against the Browns of all teams while defense gets it done.
[/quote]

Parker did almost break a few tackles through out this season... I think he is getting healty, although we do need a threat in the air. Hey you never know might even be saving his TD runs in the playoffs







Right now, I think they should sit Ben out for the remaining of the season and put leftwich in then he can just start over next year. Go Steelers!!


----------



## 8o8P

Not trying to argue, but why are you guys so hard up on Leftwich? I mean who has he played to earn the starting role? Came in against Washington, and played a crappy ass Browns team. That is no way to show if he is ready. In fact, he couldnt get it done in Jax and ATL. I wouldnt be so quick to pen Leftwich over Roth until Left can prove he can win against the AFC elites.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Liquid said:


> like I said from the get go, its going to be Pennsylvanian super bowl :laugh:


Sorry old man.

Its a Manning v. Manning superbowl.
[/quote]

Both mannings are going to fold under PA defense







[/quote]

Yeah....like they did earlier this year when they kicked the Steelers ass in Pittsburgh. And McNabb sucks balls. You take Westbrook out of the game and you have effectively castrated their offense.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Pro Bowl to be moved to Miami in 2010 AND played the week before the Superbowl?

What do you guys think of this? I think it's awesome they're bringing it to the continental US. It will spice it up a bit more and give more people the opportunity to get tickets without having to fly to Hawaii.

The downside I think is that it is being played before the Super Bowl. What about players on the Superbowl teams that are elected to the Pro Bowl? There is no way in hell they're going to go play an extra game before the Superbowl.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8...mp;confirm=true


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Ive been to a few pro-bowls...but I dont watch it on TV. Im not a fan of exhibition games in any sport. I think it is crazy that they would do it before the Superbowl though.


----------



## ChilDawg

TheWayThingsR said:


> Pro Bowl to be moved to Miami in 2010 AND played the week before the Superbowl?
> 
> What do you guys think of this? I think it's awesome they're bringing it to the continental US. It will spice it up a bit more and give more people the opportunity to get tickets without having to fly to Hawaii.
> 
> The downside I think is that it is being played before the Super Bowl. What about players on the Superbowl teams that are elected to the Pro Bowl? There is no way in hell they're going to go play an extra game before the Superbowl.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8...mp;confirm=true


Really not a fan of the timing of the Pro Bowl because of that which you mentioned. Here's hoping they make it safer somehow so that we can see everyone who was elected and not injured...it is, after all, an exhibition, and one without really any hope of getting players ready for the season at hand, so more safety equals better game.


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> like I said from the get go, its going to be Pennsylvanian super bowl :laugh:


Sorry old man.

Its a Manning v. Manning superbowl.
[/quote]

Both mannings are going to fold under PA defense







[/quote]

Yeah....like they did earlier this year when they kicked the Steelers ass in Pittsburgh. And McNabb sucks balls. You take Westbrook out of the game and you have effectively castrated their offense.
[/quote]

You give rothlisburger credit and say Mcnabb sucks balls, put down the pipe.. Westbrook or not, Mcnabb has one hell of an arm and the accuracy to back it up. Plus that philly D /shivers :laugh:

Yeah well if we had an actual quarterback (Leftwich) earlier in the season against the colts we would have won, by more then 4 lol.

Looks like someone at Steeler hq's is starting to see things my way :laugh: 
http://news.steelers.com/article/101603/

_Leftwich an ace in the hole for Steelers
Thursday, January 1, 2009

By Teresa Varley
Steelers.com

Ben Roethlisberger missed his second day of practice on Wednesday as the team is taking precautions after he suffered a concussion against the Cleveland Browns.

Roethlisberger is expected to start in the AFC Divisional Playoff game at Heinz Field on January 11, but the Steelers do have an ace in the hole just in case with Byron Leftwich.
"He has been a blessing to us. He really has," said head coach Mike Tomlin. "That is one of the things you do think about when you look around and you see that guy who has franchise quarterback experience, playoff starting quarterback experience. He has been the guy; those shoes are comfortable to him. He is one of the guys that when something happens you look around and you are going to throw him into the game, *he doesn't have that far away look*. He's a been there, done that guy. "

Leftwich came in against the Browns after Roethlisberger's injury and immediately led the team on a scoring drive, taking it into the end zone himself on an eight-yard run.

"He loves that opportunity to deliver for this team," said Tomlin. "I think this team is very comfortable with him when he gets called upon. So it has been a tremendous blessing to have him on our football team and aside from what he does inside the white lines when called upon, he is a very good teammate, very good at practice, and very good in the locker room."

Leftwich signed with the Steelers during training camp after Charlie Batch suffered a broken shoulder in the preseason. He had a short time to learn the offense, but it didn't take him long to earn the respect of his teammates who have confidence in him if he is called upon in the post-season.

"He's done everything we've asked him to do," said wide receiver Hines Ward. "He's well-liked in the locker room. Guys want to go out there and compete, scratch, claw, do whatever they can to try to go out there and make the game easier for him. But it's great to have a guy like Byron on our team. He's been in situations like that. The more and more you get your reps, if his number is called, we have confidence in him getting the job done."

Just like any competitor Leftwich would like more playing time, but that doesn't mean he isn't happy with his role with the Steelers.

"I wouldn't change anything in the world just to be part of this kind of team," said Leftwich. "To be a part of these players and their mindset and focus on winning football games. I'm glad to be a part of that."
_

Even if burger starts, its good to know they're about ready to take him out and let Leftwich get the job done.
This is Maddox all over again except given the amount of talent on the team it took them till the end of the season to see the light :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Liquid said:


> You give rothlisburger credit and say Mcnabb sucks balls, put down the pipe.. Westbrook or not, Mcnabb has one hell of an arm and the accuracy to back it up. Plus that philly D /shivers :laugh:


Mcnabb is a Favre wanabe...heaving up crap balls and praying someone comes down with it. Him and his stubby ass legs taking those baby steps around the field did squat when Westbrook was out. Philly does fine when they get the lead...but when you get them down...they quit.


> Yeah well if we had an actual quarterback (Leftwich) earlier in the season against the colts we would have won, by more then 4 lol.


You were playing at home with (as you have stated over and over) the number 1 defense....there is no excuse to loose that game. I havent watched many Steeler games...but generally when a QB is on the ground all the time it is an offensive line issue. Not sure if that is the case with the Steelers though...I just like giving you crap


----------



## ICEE

That is the case GG. Hes always on the ground.


----------



## Liquid

because he sits there with that "far away" look for five minutes before he figures out who's open lol. I understand naturally you'd want to blame the o line when sacked, but thats not the case when it comes to burger, at some point you have to start looking at the clock ffs. Lol talk about a wannabe Favre, burgers the corky version he'll scramble right into pressure with guys open. And the type of mistakes he makes are just unacceptable. Throwing to nobody, the ref, the other team and when he finally get around to our guys its either under or over thrown. When he does connect its our receivers making it happen not some ingenius move by potatoburger. Maybe he's lost confidence in his arm, he's got good reason to lol. Take the post season off and go see doctor phil or something. The rest of the team is far to talented to waste this season or next season on a retardedburger. You got yourself a ring good, not hungry any more then go somewhere. At this point I'd take grossman or whatever his name is there from chicago over burger, at least somebody that knows where he is half the time.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Grosse Gurke said:


> You give rothlisburger credit and say Mcnabb sucks balls, put down the pipe.. Westbrook or not, Mcnabb has one hell of an arm and the accuracy to back it up. Plus that philly D /shivers :laugh:


*Mcnabb is a Favre wanabe...heaving up crap balls and praying someone comes down with it. Him and his stubby ass legs taking those baby steps around the field did squat when Westbrook was out. Philly does fine when they get the lead...but when you get them down...they quit.*


> Yeah well if we had an actual quarterback (Leftwich) earlier in the season against the colts we would have won, by more then 4 lol.


You were playing at home with (as you have stated over and over) the number 1 defense....there is no excuse to loose that game. I havent watched many Steeler games...but generally when a QB is on the ground all the time it is an offensive line issue. Not sure if that is the case with the Steelers though...I just like giving you crap








[/quote]

cmon... i dont get why such hate towards favre... and now D Mac?? Whatever... Ive always thought McNabb was a hell of a qb and I think if you reversed your little scenerio there and put Westbrook on the field and NO McNabb that Philly would struggle just a bit to--- actually i think if the Eagles could have just gained 1 yard on a few different 4th downs they would easily have 3 more wins and I dont think that was the qb's fault-


----------



## Grosse Gurke

KINGofKINGS said:


> cmon... i dont get why such hate towards favre... and now D Mac?? Whatever... Ive always thought McNabb was a hell of a qb and I think if you reversed your little scenerio there and put Westbrook on the field and NO McNabb that Philly would struggle just a bit to--- *actually i think if the Eagles could have just gained 1 yard on a few different 4th downs they would easily have 3 more wins and I dont think that was the qb's fault-*


I said Favre was overrated the last 5 or 6 years. He was fine when he was young...but he got old and made stupid decissions. McNabb one hell of a QB....alright. Hes been on a team with a solid defense and one of the best all purpose backs in the game...and he hasnt won anything.

Oh...Who do you think got them to 4th down? And if McNabb didnt have such stubby ass legs they would sneak it for the first like every other team that has a QB that size. Westbrook isnt a 4th down back....damn man...I thought you understood this game.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Oh I understand the game.... like no other.... especially YOU! HAHAHA


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Wow! What happened to the Colts running game? Addai and Rhodes had NO impact whatsoever...Oh and some of those 4th quarter calls were iffy too, what facemask? What holding? Fixed!

Well, here's to a Manning/Rivers SB aka "DRAFT PICK 04" Bowl!


----------



## ICEE

good games. Colts just couldn't run the ball. AFC looking really weak now.


----------



## ChilDawg

I definitely did not pick either of the winners today. I wasn't sure if the ATL would win given having a rookie QB, but I thought AZ was just too blech down the stretch. Turns out, they played pretty well.

I didn't figure the Colts were THAT one-dimensional, either, plus, they'd won nine straight, but now the Chargers have won five straight, all of them basically playoff games. The AFC doesn't have much to offer against the Giants or Panthers in the Super Bowl, it seems...


----------



## Liquid

MVP jinxed him lol. I was gunning for the colts so leftwich would have to play but the chargers will do.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> MVP jinxed him lol. I was gunning for the colts so leftwich would have to play but the chargers will do.


I dunno old man. The way the Chargers were playing today, I think they have a good chance at toppling the Steelers...sadly enough, Ben would be totally lost out there.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> MVP jinxed him lol. I was gunning for the colts so leftwich would have to play but the chargers will do.


I dunno old man. The way the Chargers were playing today, I think they have a good chance at toppling the Steelers...sadly enough, Ben would be totally lost out there.
[/quote]

And thats when leftwich comes in >







, rothlisburger was able to get it done last time against the chargers, he might be able to slip by this time as well giving the chargers offensive capability and up against a Steeler d. Chargers have stepped up their game so when a burger gets hung up (and he will) they'll put leftwich in and the rest of the afc and who evers left in the nfc won't see him coming. Complete carnage lol. I'm kind of glad the chargers made it, my kids are now big LT fans and I'm going to enjoy that steel curtain chewing him up and spitting him back 5 yards lol.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

How about that Chad?








Hehehe...I gotta ride on the success of my favorite former Jet QB "The Chad" Pennington. I seriously hope him and the Dolphins take down the Ravens today.

Oh, by the way...who heard the news about Bre-Douch "Mr. INT" Farve not coming back next year; "it maybe time to look in a different direction"

Douchebag Favre looking to leave the Jets high and dry


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Well...the Colts were robbed of a shot to win the game in OT. Not saying they would have done it...but that holding call was way too iffy to call...especially on 3rd down in OT...and it killed them. The Chargers stepped up though.

I hope the Jets didnt plan on knowing Favres decision until training camp....he likes to drag his decision on and on....and even then you dont know if his family will talk him into playing down the road. I feel bad for the Jets and their fans.....they got hosed in this deal. If I was a Jets fan I would pray he just retires and goes away....


----------



## Nick G

go birds!


----------



## Liquid

Nick G said:


> go birds!










a PA SB, watch it happen.


----------



## Nick G

Giants here we come!

westbrook who?


----------



## MiGsTeR

Nick, don't scare off the giants fans too much.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

MiGsTeR said:


> Nick, don't scare off the giants fans too much.


What you talking about? Bring on those "high flying eagles"! Just hope that nothing happens to Westbrook or McNabb!


----------



## lament configuration

domenik hixon, assmani toomer, steve smith, sinorice moss. whoooooo!

go NY GIANTS


----------



## Nick G

giants fans on here i hope you arent like this guy on the radio last night 
Dude was bitching about how the Giants *should* have the easiest road to the superbowl since they are the number one seed, but they wont now because they have to play the Eagles and not the Cards. 
twas the weakest sh*t i ever heard. 
want to be the best? beat the best. 
i think more highly of my friends who are Giants fans, who would never even fathom that gay argument... but the radio host said he expects a lot of giants fans to feel that way. 
please tell me that you arent all in agreement... 
athough bitter rivals we may be, i do respect the giants fans... at least i think i do.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Nick G said:


> like I said from the get go, its going to be Pennsylvanian super bowl :laugh:











that would be awesome.
[/quote]

Sorry guys, but they are right.


----------



## Nick G

whos right?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

This has been a messed up year for the playoffs IMO. You have a 12-4 team on the road to an 8-8 team? That just makes no sense. I can see allowing an 8-8 team in...but they shouldnt get a fricken home game.

And yes...the guy is right....the number #1 seed in any tournament gets the easiest road to through the playoffs. That is the benefit you get by being the number 1 seed. That is also so the two best teams to not meet early and knock each other off....they get to meet in a game of consequence. If you had a 4 team playoff....would you want to two best teams to beat each other up in the first game...and have the two worst teams play? Then you have a best case scenario of #1 and #3 playing.....wouldnt you rather see #1 and #2 play in the final game?


----------



## 8o8P

Well for all of you that wanted Cassell, he aint going no where. He just got a franchise tag put on him. Like I said, the Patriots will not let him go unless Brady is fully recovered.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=AsyC...p&type=lgns

As for Farve, he should retire and see how the Jets do without him. There is a reason they were in the hunt of a playoff spot with him and not in the hunt without him. Was Pennington the answer? Well ask Miami and his 5 INTS against Baltimore.


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> This has been a messed up year for the playoffs IMO. You have a 12-4 team on the road to an 8-8 team? That just makes no sense. I can see allowing an 8-8 team in...but they shouldnt get a fricken home game.
> 
> And yes...the guy is right....the number #1 seed in any tournament gets the easiest road to through the playoffs. That is the benefit you get by being the number 1 seed. That is also so the two best teams to not meet early and knock each other off....they get to meet in a game of consequence. If you had a 4 team playoff....would you want to two best teams to beat each other up in the first game...and have the two worst teams play? Then you have a best case scenario of #1 and #3 playing.....wouldnt you rather see #1 and #2 play in the final game?


yeah i agree some odd things amiss this year. 
yes, i understand the thinking behind the seeding and matchups, however, this doesnt account for a garbage division, or a team getting hot at the end of the season.... 
i dunno, just that guy crying on the radio really irked me. 
man up... play the team that the rules say you have to play, and dont bitch about fair. 
cus i agree the rules may be screwed up but still... they are what they are.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Nick G said:


> whos right?


Penn superbowl


----------



## Nick G

MiGsTeR said:


> whos right?


Penn superbowl








[/quote]
true... and it would be awesome. 
hopefully the steelers still have big ben healthy ready to feed picks to asante samuel and get buried by dawkins. 
man... this week is NEVER going to end.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> giants fans on here i hope you arent like this guy on the radio last night
> Dude was bitching about how the Giants *should* have the easiest road to the superbowl since they are the number one seed, but they wont now because they have to play the Eagles and not the Cards.
> twas the weakest sh*t i ever heard.
> want to be the best? beat the best.
> i think more highly of my friends who are Giants fans, who would never even fathom that gay argument... but the radio host said he expects a lot of giants fans to feel that way.
> please tell me that you arent all in agreement...
> athough bitter rivals we may be, i do respect the giants fans... at least i think i do.


Don't know about the radio guy but I'm in agreement with you. If, we, the Giants are to be the best, we will play with "the best"; in this case the revitalized Eagles. If we beat them this week, than we deserve to go to the SB.

...Hoping for a Giants SB! Little Bro Manning is going for a 2-0 SB appearence!


----------



## ChilDawg

Did B.C. just threaten to fire Coach Jagodzinski since he interviewed with the J-E-T-S? Wow.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Yeah...let the best teams beat each other up so the weak ass teams have a chance!!!!!

That not using your heads guys....and it is exactly why a tournament bracket is established the way it is. The goal is to have the best team meet and decide the champion.....not to have the best teams take each other out so a lesser team can sneak in and win.


----------



## Liquid

Nick G said:


> whos right?


Penn superbowl








[/quote]
true... and it would be awesome. 
hopefully the steelers still have big ben healthy ready to feed picks to asante samuel and get buried by dawkins. 
man... this week is NEVER going to end.
[/quote]

see now an asante samuel will never be able to catch a leftwich bullet









in other news, lt pulled his groin







and I was going to enjoy watching him run into a wall.


----------



## ChilDawg

I went 2-2 in predictions last week with the Eagles and the Ravens both leaving me heartbroken, yet oh so correct.

This weekend, I'd love to go straight chalk, but I have to believe that the Ravens can make Kerry Collins their bitch. Thus, I've got the following:

No more Penna. Super Bowl, Giants over Eagles. (Sorry, Sean!)
No more flying high for the State Bird of Illinois, Panthers maul the Cardinals.
In the it was only funny the first time you heard the team's name Bowl, Quoth the Ravens, "Nevermore shall you win this season, Titans!"
And, yes, the Steel Curtain shall hold fast against the Chargers and their impressive mighty mite.


----------



## [email protected]°

AOBCD8663 said:


> I went 2-2 in predictions last week with the Eagles and the Ravens both leaving me heartbroken, yet oh so correct.
> 
> This weekend, I'd love to go straight chalk, but I have to believe that the Ravens can make Kerry Collins their bitch. Thus, I've got the following:
> 
> No more Penna. Super Bowl, Giants over Eagles. (Sorry, Sean!)
> No more flying high for the State Bird of Illinois, Panthers maul the Cardinals.
> In the it was only funny the first time you heard the team's name Bowl, Quoth the Ravens, "Nevermore shall you win this season, Titans!"
> And, yes, the Steel Curtain shall hold fast against the Chargers and their impressive mighty mite.


I agree...

Chargers Dun, Eagles Dun and Cards should be amazed they made it this far...


----------



## b_ack51

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...let the best teams beat each other up so the weak ass teams have a chance!!!!!
> 
> That not using your heads guys....and it is exactly why a tournament bracket is established the way it is. The goal is to have the best team meet and decide the champion.....not to have the best teams take each other out so a lesser team can sneak in and win.


Nu uh GG, just like in the NCAA Mens Basketball Tournament they put the best 16 teams in 1 division and then the worst in others so that the good teams all beat themselves up and then the first place team at the end of the season will play the 64th ranked team in the national championship game. /sarcasm

I agree with you GG, the playoffs are fucked up.


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...let the best teams beat each other up so the weak ass teams have a chance!!!!!
> 
> That not using your heads guys....and it is exactly why a tournament bracket is established the way it is. The goal is to have the best team meet and decide the champion.....not to have the best teams take each other out so a lesser team can sneak in and win.


hey its not ideal but at this point in the playoffs whats the point in bitching.... reminds me of the world series a few years ago when the red sox beat the yankees in 7 games in the ALCS. that year the ALCS was basically the WS because it was obvious those were the 2 best teams in the league... then the red sox trounced the diamond backs or whoever in the WS (i lost interest after the ALCS that year) as basically a formality. 
unless you reseed all the playoff teams, you cant avoid some variety of this happening. 
and in all honesty, if you are the best team, then you shouldnt allow a lesser team to beat you. seems to make no difference IMO if u beat the shitty teams then the good ones, or the good ones then the shitty ones.... you still have to beat them all. thats just me though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I was simply agreeing with his theory that the giants...being the number 1 seed....should have the easier road to the final. I havent actually looked at the bracket. I remember back in the day when it was Dallas and SF that were the dominant teams and they always met before the SB. I know why they do the conference thing.....so that teams can play their way in...even at 8-8....but really....they should just take the best 16 teams and have at it. No way a 8-8 team should be in before a 11-5 team. no way a 8-8 team should have home field over a 12-4 team. You should not get penalized because you play in a strong conference.


----------



## Nick G

yeah, i agree when you put it like that. 
from a purist standpoint i argee, take the best 12 teams and go....
ill bet they just do it for the drama and TV ratings. 
I think that if anything, they should break up the divisions every couple years, which they would never do because rivalries make money.

unfortunately marketing will always win.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

With my day off today, I decided to check up on my ESPN Sports Center and found THIS astonishing fact:

According to ESPN SportsNation, 55% of the nation thinks the Philly Eagles will take the NY Giants in this sundays Divisional series. What happened to all the Giants fan from last year?

Additional stats just to throw out there...THANK YOU NFL.com

Philadelphia *New York* 
Points Per Game: 26 *26.7* 
Total yards per game: Passing 244.4 *198.6* 
Total yards per game: Rushing 106.1 *157.4* 
Points allowed per game: 18.1 *18.4* 
Total yards allowed per game: Passing 182.1 *196.2* 
Total yards allowed per game: Rushing 92.2 *95.8* 
Giveaways: 26 *13* 
Takeaways: 29 *22*

So according to stats, the Giants are pretty much playing themselves.
Go G-men!

In other news, I will be on shift this sunday so I unfortunately be missing the game.







I dont know what I'll do if the Giants lose the game...take out my frustrations on the "bad guys" that I arrest? LoL


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> With my day off today, I decided to check up on my ESPN Sports Center and found THIS astonishing fact:
> 
> According to ESPN SportsNation, *55% of the nation thinks the Philly Eagles will take the NY Giants in this sundays Divisional series.* What happened to all the Giants fan from last year?
> 
> In other news, I will be on shift this sunday so I unfortunately be missing the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what I'll do if the Giants lose the game...take out my frustrations on the "bad guys" that I arrest? LoL


wow.

damn that sucks u will miss the game. 
do u have someone who can update you via texts?


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> With my day off today, I decided to check up on my ESPN Sports Center and found THIS astonishing fact:
> 
> According to ESPN SportsNation, 55% of the nation thinks the Philly Eagles will take the NY Giants in this sundays Divisional series. What happened to all the Giants fan from last year?
> 
> Additional stats just to throw out there...THANK YOU NFL.com
> 
> Philadelphia *New York*
> Points Per Game: 26 *26.7*
> Total yards per game: Passing 244.4 *198.6*
> Total yards per game: Rushing 106.1 *157.4*
> Points allowed per game: 18.1 *18.4*
> Total yards allowed per game: Passing 182.1 *196.2*
> Total yards allowed per game: Rushing 92.2 *95.8*
> Giveaways: 26 *13*
> Takeaways: 29 *22*
> 
> So according to stats, the Giants are pretty much playing themselves.
> Go G-men!
> 
> In other news, I will be on shift this sunday so I unfortunately be missing the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what I'll do if the Giants lose the game...take out my frustrations on the "bad guys" that I arrest? LoL


that sucks, I got to agree with nick here. With out a deep threat the Giants aren't beating the Eagles. When was the last time the eagles went to the super bowl or came this close







Giants are going to lose bad this weekend







.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> that sucks, I got to agree with nick here. With out a deep threat the Giants aren't beating the Eagles. When was the last time the eagles went to the super bowl or came this close :laugh: Giants are going to lose bad this weekend :nod: .


Why must you hate on my Giants? What have they done to you?

(IF POSSIBLE) I can't wait until we meet your Burger'd Steelers in the SB and show them what BIG BLUE can do to your "steelless curtain".


----------



## Nick G

man i cant wait til sunday.... the suspense is killing me.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Nick G said:


> man i cant wait til sunday.... the suspense is killing me.


I 2nd that


----------



## MONGO 

ProdigalMarine said:


> man i cant wait til sunday.... the suspense is killing me.


x2


----------



## MiGsTeR

RockinTimbz said:


> man i cant wait til sunday.... the suspense is killing me.


x2
[/quote]

Everyone hates the pats... It doesn't matter if your team is good or not








I always rooted against the pats and always will


----------



## Nick G

^^^^ yup.

i think the collective decision to root giants last year was less about the giants and more about the patriots.

could have been an arena team and i would have been cheering for them knowing they had no chance at all.


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> ^^^^ yup.
> 
> i think the collective decision to root giants last year was less about the giants and more about the patriots.
> 
> could have been an arena team and i would have been cheering for them knowing they had no chance at all.


If you had to choose who do you root for Giants ............ or Cowboys?


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> ^^^^ yup.
> 
> i think the collective decision to root giants last year was less about the giants and more about the patriots.
> 
> could have been an arena team and i would have been cheering for them knowing they had no chance at all.


If you had to choose who do you root for Giants ............ or Cowboys?








[/quote]
i dont think i follow..... but if it were the cowboys vs. pats in the SB last year.... i would probably have just not watched. 
i HATE the cowboys... i greatly dispise the pats (since the year the beat the eagles in the SB) i dont hate the giants, i dont like them very much... but i wouldnt say i hate them, probably 1/2 of my friends are giants fans... i hated shockey but i think i share that same sentiment with half the giants fans i know.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> ..... but if it were the cowboys vs. pats in the SB last year.... i would probably have just not watched.
> i HATE the cowboys... i greatly dispise the pats (since the year the beat the eagles in the SB) i dont hate the giants, i dont like them very much... but i wouldnt say i hate them, probably 1/2 of my friends are giants fans... i hated shockey but i think i share that same sentiment with half the giants fans i know.


I never really liked Shockey either.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Gaints will take out Philly....that is all.


----------



## Liquid

RockinTimbz said:


> ^^^^ yup.
> 
> i think the collective decision to root giants last year was less about the giants and more about the patriots.
> 
> could have been an arena team and i would have been cheering for them knowing they had no chance at all.


If you had to choose who do you root for Giants ............ or Cowboys?








[/quote]

Giants of course, wouldn't care if emo owens wasn't on dallas. I hate the patriots and I hate turrel owens and want to see both fail every second of their lives. Good example I used to be a seaux fan when he was on the chargers. now that he's on the pat I can't stand him.. Idk must be the Italian in me














.


----------



## Liquid

what the chargers are looking at without a Ladanian Tomlinson 





:laugh: superman who?
View attachment 176600

View attachment 176599

View attachment 176601


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> what the chargers are looking at without a Ladanian Tomlinson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: superman who?
> View attachment 176600
> 
> View attachment 176599
> 
> View attachment 176601


I wouldn't be surprised if Darren Sproles comes out of nowhere and shockes that Steelers D...like he did in the Indy/San Dy game...


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid said:


> what the chargers are looking at without a Ladanian Tomlinson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: superman who?
> View attachment 176600
> 
> View attachment 176599
> 
> View attachment 176601


I got that SI copy framed


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Darren Sproles comes out of nowhere and shockes that Steelers D...like he did in the Indy/San Dy game...


i would. with LT out, i dont even think that will be a game.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Darren Sproles comes out of nowhere and shockes that Steelers D...like he did in the Indy/San Dy game...


i would. with LT out, i dont even think that will be a game.
[/quote]

Did you not see what LT did in the playoffs? NOTHING! 5/25yds? Yet Darren Sproles, a backup runs all over a 1st-ranked defense...23/105 and a pair of TDs. He's definitely going to be a factor.


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Darren Sproles comes out of nowhere and shockes that Steelers D...like he did in the Indy/San Dy game...


i would. with LT out, i dont even think that will be a game.
[/quote]

Did you not see what LT did in the playoffs? NOTHING! 5/25yds? Yet Darren Sproles, a backup runs all over a 1st-ranked defense...23/105 and a pair of TDs. He's definitely going to be a factor.
[/quote]
yeah but i have a feeling the colts gameplanned for LT.... and figured if they could stop him, the damage from what was left wouldnt be enough to beat an MVP manning.
LT being a non-factor probably screwed their game plan....
thats just speculation though, i could very well be wrong.

the steelers D is way better than the Colts D as well.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Darren Sproles comes out of nowhere and shockes that Steelers D...like he did in the Indy/San Dy game...


i would. with LT out, i dont even think that will be a game.
[/quote]

Did you not see what LT did in the playoffs? NOTHING! 5/25yds? Yet Darren Sproles, a backup runs all over a 1st-ranked defense...23/105 and a pair of TDs. He's definitely going to be a factor.
[/quote]
yeah but i have a feeling the colts gameplanned for LT.... and figured if they could stop him, the damage from what was left wouldnt be enough to beat an MVP manning.
LT being a non-factor probably screwed their game plan....
thats just speculation though, i could very well be wrong.

the steelers D is way better than the Colts D as well.
[/quote]

Oops. I meant 13th-ranked D. I see your point though. Regardless, I'm not a big fan of Big-Mouth Rivers so I wouldn't be too sad if the Steelers ate the little cocky a-hole alive.


----------



## Nick G

edit: i wrote the above then checked the (regular season) stats:
def. against the rushing: Colts were 24th in the league, steelers are 2nd
def. against passing: colts are 6th and steelers are 2nd

Steelers are going to *own* that game.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> what the chargers are looking at without a Ladanian Tomlinson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: superman who?
> View attachment 176600
> 
> View attachment 176599
> 
> View attachment 176601


I got that SI copy framed








[/quote]

:laugh: so do I

*Towels everywhere, NEED MORE QUOTES!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Darren Sproles comes out of nowhere and shockes that Steelers D...like he did in the Indy/San Dy game...










You didn't just compare Indy D to Steeler D did you








[/quote]

I accidentally did...

What'chu gonna do about it?









Nick, I looked up the Colts regular season overall D, and they're ranked 13th, 24th against the run and 6th against the pass...but you already know that. My point was everyone was focusing SOO much on LT that they forgot about Darren Sproles. I'm just saying don't count out Sproles yet....


----------



## MiGsTeR

Sproles didn't shiet last time they played each other


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Darren Sproles comes out of nowhere and shockes that Steelers D...like he did in the Indy/San Dy game...










You didn't just compare Indy D to Steeler D did you








[/quote]

I accidentally did...

What'chu gonna do about it?









Nick, I looked up the Colts regular season overall D, and they're ranked 13th, 24th against the run and 6th against the pass...but you already know that. My point was everyone was focusing SOO much on LT that they forgot about Darren Sproles. I'm just saying don't count out Sproles yet....
[/quote]

Darren Sproles likes it in the bum.
View attachment 176603

Coincidinck James Harrison likes to give it in the bum.


----------



## Nick G

sproles did have a big game i agree, 
esp performing like that in a postseason game as an underdog a year out of college
and one day he could be really good, just not til he recovers from Sundays beating.


----------



## Liquid

Nick G said:


> sproles did have a big game i agree,
> esp performing like that in a postseason game as an underdog a year out of college
> and one day he could be really good,* just not til he recovers from Sundays beating.*


----------



## Nick G

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8...mp;confirm=true
i cant believe they say jacobs is better than westbrook, and gave the running edge to the giants.
jacobs may have the ring, but thats about the only advantage he has. jacobs is a different type of running back but overall, id rather have westbrook than jacobs.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Thats scurry


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> Thats scurry










:laugh:









I just seen him on espn, he says "I don't ever want them to see me coming". I admit I was pissed when they let go of Porter but I'm starting to like this guy







.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Change of pace here guys... fun fact(off my '09 desk calender)...

During the past 4 years the NY Giants have a total of 41 wins, which is tops in the NFL during that span.... no 2 would be....?.... You gussed it the Chicago Bears with 40 wins!!! What does that mean??..... Im not sure but I def think the Bears return to the playoffs next season!! WOOHOO

My picks are as follows:
Tenn over Balt (i predict sum1 actually gets murdered in this game)
Pitt over SD

Phi over NY
Car over Ari


----------



## MONGO 

KINGofKINGS said:


> Change of pace here guys... fun fact(off my '09 desk calender)...
> *
> During the past 4 years the NY Giants have a total of 41 wins, which is tops in the NFL* during that span.... no 2 would be....?.... You gussed it the Chicago Bears with 40 wins!!! What does that mean??..... Im not sure but I def think the Bears return to the playoffs next season!! WOOHOO
> 
> My picks are as follows:
> Tenn over Balt (i predict sum1 actually gets murdered in this game)
> Pitt over SD
> 
> Phi over NY
> Car over Ari










You sure about that?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Well I just read that... Ill source it I guess if I have to-- I doubt they are counting playoff victories-


----------



## Nick G

if u include this season... plus the last 3, the Patriots won 49 regular season games.
if you dont include this season, they won 52
and thats just regular season wins.

maybe there was something more to that stat.


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> Change of pace here guys... fun fact(off my '09 desk calender)...
> 
> During the past 4 years the NY Giants have a total of 41 wins, which is tops in the NFL during that span.... no 2 would be....?.... You gussed it the Chicago Bears with 40 wins!!! What does that mean??..... Im not sure but I def think the Bears return to the playoffs next season!! WOOHOO
> 
> My picks are as follows:
> Tenn over Balt *(i predict sum1 actually gets murdered in this game)*
> Pitt over SD
> 
> Phi over NY
> Car over Ari


agreed except unfortunately I think the ravens are going to upset the titans. Either way this weekend is like Christmas all over again. Every game is going to be a war :laugh: . Except maybe the Carolina game, Panthers will probably dominate.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

balt vs tenn is a game ill be happy with either way... ravens r a fun team to watch imo--- as long as they arent playing my team!!


----------



## Liquid

something for the charger fans to chew on












I'm loving both the Rock Bottom on Reed and the suplex on Chad Johnson.

STEELER CARNAGE!!


----------



## Jewelz

Watch out for Sproles..


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> Watch out for Sproles..


sorry for the Loss Jewelz. 
that had to be tough to watch.


----------



## Liquid

Double


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> Watch out for Sproles..


sorry for the Loss Jewelz. 
that had to be tough to watch.
[/quote]

Yeah well, it helped that i was on vacation at the time with lots of entertainment around to distract me..

The thing about Sproles is if he doesn't get hit within 5 yards of line of scrimmage, good luck catching him.... I hope that Steelers D took notes


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> Watch out for Sproles..


Something for sproles to chew on..


----------



## Nick G

i cant wait til after this weekend, i cant even walk around my office (in NY) without hearing people talk smack. i mean, its cool, im used to it from the phillies, just like after five days of constant reminders im ready for it to be over.

i dont even want to plan what ill do to all these guys here if/when the eagles win. 
damn i hope they do... ill make Kinkos rich sunday night.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid said:


> something for the charger fans to chew on :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving both the Rock Bottom on Reed and the suplex on Chad Johnson.
> 
> STEELER CARNAGE!!












I love how those hits are from both the offense and the defense!


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> something for the charger fans to chew on :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving both the Rock Bottom on Reed and the suplex on Chad Johnson.
> 
> STEELER CARNAGE!!


:nod:

I love how those hits are from both the offense and the defense!








[/quote]

Ward doesn't f*ck around :laugh: .


----------



## Liquid

Well looks like the AFC championship is going to be play on Heinz field.. and it will be brutal :laugh: .


----------



## ProdigalMarine

GO PANTHERS!!!!
Go GGGGGG-men!!!!!!!!!!!
Looking for a Giants/Panthers conference championship

Also looks like it'll be a brutal game next saturday/sunday...Ravens/Steelers for Conference champions!


----------



## ChilDawg

What the hell is going on with the Cardinals? They know that they don't play well on the East Coast, right? Someone want to get on the PA system in Carolina and remind them of that fact? LOL.


----------



## Nick G

i really didnt expect that the cards would trounce the panthers like that.... especially without boldin (sp).

delhomme gift wrapped it for them though i guess. .... and they didnt apply pressure on old ass warner ... and the panthers secondary didnt even have a chance because of it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

I wanted the Panthers all the way. Now, go Cards!! This team has some serious heart!!


----------



## Nick G

FINALLY

go eagles


----------



## notaverage

E-A-G-L-E-S


----------



## ChilDawg

I'll bet a lot of people want their MVP votes back...Kurt Warner looks like HE deserved HIS record-tying third one this year. Here's hoping he has another stellar season next year so that there's a third MVP and an ugly yellow blazer in his future.


----------



## Liquid

how bout those eagles :laugh: giants just don't have it in them..

I like how here in new york fox said it'll be giants arizona next week in the 3rd qaurter lol.


----------



## [email protected]°

The eagles aren't playing that hot either, just slightly less shitty than the giants....


----------



## Devon Amazon

Can you believe Utd beat chelsea 3.0! Bet liverpool are worried now, esp after all that sh!t rafa was talking in the last week!



Spoiler



Go cardinals!


----------



## Liquid

[email protected]° said:


> The eagles aren't playing that hot either, just slightly less shitty than the giants....


Nab has been converting when it matters.. 3rd and 20?







Giants are doing a great job containing westbrook but they can't stop mcnab. Philly pressure is not helping matters either..

the only thing that can stop my Steelers from getting a 6th ring at this point are the eagles lol. Hopefully the ravens will do us a favor and send burger on a vacation :laugh: early in the game.


----------



## Liquid

Mcnabb runs the ball out of bounds on the giants sideline and picks up the giants phone LOL silly and unnecessary? Classic and well earned imo







Its a competition, stop with all the pussified calls already.
/sniff eeeewwww he hurt mys feelings eeeeerrrrr f*cking prep generation ruining football.


----------



## lament configuration

go cardinals


----------



## Liquid

Let the carnage ensue.
View attachment 176738


----------



## ChilDawg

Liquid said:


> Mcnabb runs the ball out of bounds on the giants sideline and picks up the giants phone LOL silly and unnecessary? Classic and well earned imo :laugh: Its a competition, stop with all the pussified calls already.
> /sniff eeeewwww he hurt mys feelings eeeeerrrrr f*cking prep generation ruining football.


I agree--it's over the top, but it didn't happen on the field of play. Why does he need to get flagged?


----------



## lament configuration

go john clayton


----------



## Liquid

Get comfortable with the dirt Sproles WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lament configuration

whooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa that vincent jackson catch.


----------



## ChilDawg

lament configuration said:


> whooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa that vincent jackson *trap*.


Fixed.


----------



## Liquid

They keep burger in there, we're gonna continue to not move the ball, unless special teams gets lucky again or someone fumbles. Giving the amount of talent on this team and that Rothlisbergers never been even been close to a caliber of say a peyton manning, its rediculous to take a chance on one man with an obvious case of down syndrome.. Smarten up and put the guy in who can move the ball or stick their 300 million dollar piece of crap right up their ass and get comfy watching the SB from home..

*He finally connects as I'm typing lol, thats it burger, prove me wrong


----------



## Liquid

look at the midget go









Burgers in the zone, I hope the chargers aren't tired


----------



## Nick G

View attachment 176741

did u guys see that game?
it was awesome.

totally awesome.

funny that almost everything i heard from a lot of people in my life turns out to be wrong haha

great game though.
View attachment 176742


----------



## Liquid

Nick G said:


> View attachment 176741
> 
> did u guys see that game?
> it was awesome.
> 
> totally awesome.
> 
> funny that almost everything i heard from a lot of people in my life turns out to be wrong haha
> 
> great game though.
> View attachment 176742


Bask in it







McNabb is definitely under rated.


----------



## ChilDawg

Woodley needs to be careful, as this is no longer a "man's game"...slamming the QB to the ground that hard is certainly worthy of a penalty in today's league. Glad he didn't get the penalty, though!


----------



## Liquid

ChilDawg said:


> Woodley needs to be careful, as this is no longer a "man's game"...slamming the QB to the ground that hard is certainly worthy of a penalty in today's league. Glad he didn't get the penalty, though!










intentional ass rape, 15 yards.


----------



## swack

Watch out folks...The steelers D is comin for you


----------



## ChilDawg

Liquid said:


> Woodley needs to be careful, as this is no longer a "man's game"...slamming the QB to the ground that hard is certainly worthy of a penalty in today's league. Glad he didn't get the penalty, though!


:laugh: intentional ass rape, 15 yards.
[/quote]

LOL!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

*F**KING 2 MISSED FIELD GOALS!

IN THE F**KING FIRST HALF....WHAT THE f*ck??????*

It was a great game until the 2nd half than everything went to sh*t! Seriously though, those 2 missed FGs by the Giants cost them the game...and those penalties too! Should've never had that bye week! F**k the bye weeks!


----------



## Liquid

In before a Prod. Marine sh*t storm..

*too late.


----------



## Liquid

Five....

Five Dollar...

Five Dollar
View attachment 176745
Loooooooooooong


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> In before a Prod. Marine sh*t storm..
> 
> *too late.


Serious L! I also blame that f**king idiot Plaxico "Sharpshooter" Burress for this lost! Without him, we really didn't have much of a deep threat. Kevin Boss had more receiving yards than any other WRs on the team...that tells you something! Jacobs and Ward didn't do much damage to that D either!

I'm getting crunk tonight and tomorrow is my day off after 3 13-hour shift days (fri-sun)!


----------



## swack

Thats what the giants get for putting up with plexico...he's a moron and a worse human being.

Don't put your season's hands in a scumbag


----------



## Nick G

ProdigalMarine said:


> *F**KING 2 MISSED FIELD GOALS!
> 
> IN THE F**KING FIRST HALF....WHAT THE f*ck??????*
> 
> It was a great game until the 2nd half than everything went to sh*t! Seriously though, those 2 missed FGs by the Giants cost them the game...and those penalties too! Should've never had that bye week! F**k the bye weeks!


hixon also dropped another TD as well.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Steelers


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Nick G said:


> *F**KING 2 MISSED FIELD GOALS!
> 
> IN THE F**KING FIRST HALF....WHAT THE f*ck??????*
> 
> It was a great game until the 2nd half than everything went to sh*t! Seriously though, those 2 missed FGs by the Giants cost them the game...and those penalties too! Should've never had that bye week! F**k the bye weeks!


hixon also dropped another TD as well.
[/quote]

Didn't see that play...but than again, I was working


----------



## lament configuration

0 receptions for sinorice moss didnt help either


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Damn....that steeler QB sucks ass...he should be traded.


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> Damn....that steeler QB sucks ass...he should be traded.


See now this is the first time all season bens been halfway successful at moving the ball. And look what happened, our ground game got wide open the same way it did both times leftwich played. The coaches finally realized it after the browns game and made it public, even espn started to question bens ability after the first two quarters of no ball movement. Some are just content with him finally responding during the last two quarters and in the post season. for 300 million, with a defense that consistently hands him the clock and the ball, and especially with another qb on the pay role with a stronger arm and a better eye burger better remain content on making it happen :laugh: . If you sincerely believe ben got us to the post season you need to actually sit down and watch more then one game

..Either way /kicks the misplaced raider fan off the Steeler bandwagon lol go somewhere closer to you like Arizona this way you can further your tournament bracket theory when they come to the nor'east and get their feelings hurt


----------



## ProdigalMarine

*OH NO'ZZZZZZZZZZZ!






*
Tony Dungy steps down as head coach of the Colts. What to do Jewelz, what to do?

In other *LATE* breaking news from me on my day off:

...Manidiot goes to Cleveland...how about that 02?
...After reading about what happened yesterday in the Meadowlands, I do not blame Jim Carney in our lost with those 2 FGs, I would also like to include Eli in that mess. Damn it man, I believed in you for 5-long years, whats up with that last minute INT? Poo!


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> *OH NO'ZZZZZZZZZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tony Dungy steps down as head coach of the Colts. What to do Jewelz, what to do?


Wish him well and hope his successor (Jim Caldwell) is up to the job.

Prodigal, I can never figure out - are you a Jets or a Giants fan ?


----------



## MONGO 

Jewelz said:


> *OH NO'ZZZZZZZZZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tony Dungy steps down as head coach of the Colts. What to do Jewelz, what to do?


Wish him well and hope his successor (Jim Caldwell) is up to the job.

Prodigal, I can never figure out - are you a Jets or a Giants fan ?
[/quote]
He is probably like me... a fan of his team(Giants) but supports fellow NY teams unless they are playing each other.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Yeah... must be nice living in a city like NY... doubles your chances of having a winning team!! haha-- Or it could double as having two LOSERS!!!! Philly shouldnt even be in the playoffs... should be my Bears--

Is anyone bothered by the fact that the 8-8 Cards are hosting the NFC Champ??? This should give hope now to ANY team(except det), that it could be "their year"--- Unfortunetly I think the Cards are going to beat the Eagles... Philly isnt going to be able to depend on the weather to help them in this one- Pit against Balt will basically tell us who has the best D---

So Im gonna predict Ari vs Balt.... yuck-


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> Yeah... must be nice living in a city like NY... doubles your chances of having a winning team!! haha-- Or it could double as having two LOSERS!!!! Philly shouldnt even be in the playoffs... should be my Bears--
> 
> Is anyone bothered by the fact that the 8-8 Cards are hosting the NFC Champ??? This should give hope now to ANY team(except det), that it could be "their year"--- Unfortunetly I think the Cards are going to beat the Eagles... Philly isnt going to be able to depend on the weather to help them in this one- Pit against Balt will basically tell us who has the best D---
> 
> *So Im gonna predict Ari vs Balt.... yuck-*


good to hear, with your streak I don't want you betting on my Steelers..


----------



## Nick G

KINGofKINGS said:


> Yeah... must be nice living in a city like NY... doubles your chances of having a winning team!! haha-- Or it could double as having two LOSERS!!!! Philly shouldnt even be in the playoffs... should be my Bears--
> 
> Is anyone bothered by the fact that the 8-8 Cards are hosting the NFC Champ??? This should give hope now to ANY team(except det), that it could be "their year"--- Unfortunetly I think the Cards are going to beat the Eagles... *Philly isnt going to be able to depend on the weather to help them in this one*- Pit against Balt will basically tell us who has the best D---
> 
> So Im gonna predict Ari vs Balt.... yuck-


when did we depend on weather to beat anyone?


----------



## MONGO 

KINGofKINGS said:


> Yeah... must be nice living in a city like NY... doubles your chances of having a winning team!! haha-- Or it could double as having two LOSERS!!!! Philly shouldnt even be in the playoffs... should be my Bears--
> 
> Is anyone bothered by the fact that the 8-8 Cards are hosting the NFC Champ??? This should give hope now to ANY team(except det), that it could be "their year"--- Unfortunetly I think the Cards are going to beat the Eagles... Philly isnt going to be able to depend on the weather to help them in this one- Pit against Balt will basically tell us who has the best D---
> 
> So Im gonna predict Ari vs Balt.... yuck-


You seem to forget we have over 8,000,000 people just in the city of New York not including upstate, Long Island or the surrounding states.


----------



## Jewelz

Cardinals in the Super Bowl, holy crap, hell would definitely freeze over then


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I just meant aginst Ari with the winds you had in NY yesterday.....Id take the Eagles no question.... In warmer weather on the cards field with their passing attack Id bet on Ari---- With as banged up as NY was and the fact they dont have a wr anymore and the winds(mcnabb much better than eli in those conditions) coupled with Phillys blitzing D got them thier win yesterday--- Did you watch the game?? Its not like it was an offensive shootout with the ball being thrown all over... sh*t they couldnt even kick field goals-


----------



## ChilDawg

I think Arizona actually went 9-7, not 8-8.


----------



## Nick G

i watched it... haha, trust me. 
the winds werent even necessarily that big an issue i dont think. it wasnt a shootout i dont think because the giants D is also nasty. 
but we shall see what happens. if its anything like last time we played arizona, ill be happy.


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> I just meant aginst Ari with the winds you had in NY yesterday.....Id take the Eagles no question.... In warmer weather on the cards field with their passing attack Id bet on Ari---- With as banged up as NY was and the fact they dont have a wr anymore and the winds(mcnabb much better than eli in those conditions) coupled with Phillys blitzing D got them thier win yesterday--- Did you watch the game?? Its not like it was an offensive shootout with the ball being thrown all over... sh*t they couldnt even kick field goals-


ah so the "wind" helped McNabb







now I've heard it all.


----------



## Nick G

also... i didnt see akers struggling to make any FGs
i agree the eagles WERE dead in the water, i didnt think they had a shot, but now they are a different team with a different mentality. 
Arizona is going to be tough, but then again, what playoff game isnt?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

RockinTimbz said:


> *OH NO'ZZZZZZZZZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tony Dungy steps down as head coach of the Colts. What to do Jewelz, what to do?


Wish him well and hope his successor (Jim Caldwell) is up to the job.

Prodigal, I can never figure out - are you a Jets or a Giants fan ?
[/quote]
He is probably like me... a fan of his team(Giants) but supports fellow NY teams unless they are playing each other.








[/quote]

^^ True story but I'm ultimately a Jets fan in the end. Curtis "My MAIN man" Martin was the reason I got into football. I became a Giants fan about 5 years ago when baby brother Manning step onto the stage and I had faith that he'll someday be better than his big brother.

So far, I'm somewhat right, took baby brother only 5 years to make it and win the SB while its taken big brother, what 9? Now we just have to work on his ability to make better decisions under pressure and work on his WR corps.


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> *OH NO'ZZZZZZZZZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tony Dungy steps down as head coach of the Colts. What to do Jewelz, what to do?


Wish him well and hope his successor (Jim Caldwell) is up to the job.

Prodigal, I can never figure out - are you a Jets or a Giants fan ?
[/quote]
He is probably like me... a fan of his team(Giants) but supports fellow NY teams unless they are playing each other.








[/quote]

^^ True story but I'm ultimately a Jets fan in the end. Curtis "My MAIN man" Martin was the reason I got into football. I became a Giants fan about 5 years ago when baby brother Manning step onto the stage and I had faith that he'll someday be better than his big brother.

So far, I'm somewhat right, took baby brother only 5 years to make it and win the SB while its taken big brother, what 9? Now we just have to work on his ability to make better decisions under pressure and work on his WR corps.
[/quote]

So, you're not just a native die-hard New Yorker who loves everything NY unconditionally ?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> So, you're not just a native die-hard New Yorker who loves everything NY unconditionally ?


No sir but I do love NY for everything it has to offer. I go up there every chance I get to walk around, spend money in the city and just have fun. I've thought about applying to NYPD but the salary there is just to blah. My fiancee also loves the city so we consider it our 2nd home away from home.

G-Men & Jets in '09/'10 baby!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> also... i didnt see akers struggling to make any FGs
> i agree the eagles WERE dead in the water, i didnt think they had a shot, but now they are a different team with a different mentality.
> Arizona is going to be tough, but then again, what playoff game isnt?


And it has the added benefit of confounding 100% of the talking heads on ESPN...not to mention almost 100% of the populace in America. (I'm guessing that just like in March Madness, there's some secretary somewhere who "knew this would happen because birds fly high and steelworkers are hot".)


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Liquid said:


> ah so the "wind" helped McNabb :laugh: now I've heard it all.


McNabb sucks...all you need to do is get them down and they quit. Sorry Nick....but I think your QB is a douche. I love your D though









As far as Ben goes....you do realize how few and far between a decent qb is in the NFL dont you Liquid? I never said he was the best...but I have seen much worse out there starting for different teams....so I wouldnt be so quick to dump him...just look at what the Jets are going to go through over the next few years. I have always like Byron...but he has been hurt before...so I dont know if I would want to count on him. Ben isnt a back up QB...you try to put him in that roll...you will loose him. That might be fine for this year....but you are in much better shape with Byron coming off the bench and Ben starting...that way you can keep both.


----------



## Liquid

ChilDawg said:


> also... i didnt see akers struggling to make any FGs
> i agree the eagles WERE dead in the water, i didnt think they had a shot, but now they are a different team with a different mentality.
> Arizona is going to be tough, but then again, what playoff game isnt?


And it has the added benefit of confounding 100% of the talking heads on ESPN...not to mention almost 100% of the populace in America. *(I'm guessing that just like in March Madness, there's some secretary somewhere who "knew this would happen because birds fly high and steelworkers are hot".)*
[/quote]








nahp nahp nahp theirs already been a poll here in NY and the ladies find carpenters way more sexier then steel/ironworkers. For the record tho it should have been obvious the first time these two faced each other, given what the rest of the league had to offer







..


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> ah so the "wind" helped McNabb :laugh: now I've heard it all.


McNabb sucks...all you need to do is get them down and they quit. Sorry Nick....but I think your QB is a douche. I love your D though









As far as Ben goes....you do realize how few and far between a decent qb is in the NFL dont you Liquid? I never said he was the best...but I have seen much worse out there starting for different teams....so I wouldnt be so quick to dump him...just look at what the Jets are going to go through over the next few years. I have always like Byron...but he has been hurt before...so I dont know if I would want to count on him. Ben isnt a back up QB...you try to put him in that roll...you will loose him. That might be fine for this year....but you are in much better shape with Byron coming off the bench and Ben starting...that way you can keep both.
[/quote]

I look at qbs as I do so many other things, don't tell me what you've done or can do, show me. I had no problem last season giving Ben all the rope he needed to recover from his scooter accident when the rest of the team were still settling in under a new coach and looked like sh*t. Given that, here we were mid way into this season, the entire team stepped up, while the one responsible for moving the ball was still stuck in the headlights. Byron comes in hungry and connects with the flawless talent on this team, added a threat in the air opening up our ground game and I was ready to see a Rothlisburger benched.

Everybody and their mother knows we're a ground and pound team, if we have not even the slightest bit of threat in the air, which we haven't, how can anyone expect any success running the ball. Bettis was a beast but can't lay the primary responsibility of an offense moving the ball on the running back alone, that responsibility belongs with the quarter back first and leftwich proved it mid season even with an injured Parker. Our flawless and relentless defense has brought us this far and without a leftwich capitalizing on our defense in the two games we we needed a qb to do so we wouldn't have made it this far.

Sorry







being a second generation life long Steeler fan, expecting minimal out of a QB, and based on Ben's performance this year giving him the rest of the talent on this team to work with and I'm still not convinced of ben being a sub par quarterback here and now. Put him on a team like the colts or the giants and he wouldn't have lasted 3 games this year none the less the entire season







. I take it personal when you've got everyone on a team handing you the clock and the game and you still can't capitalize 9 times out of ten..

Don't get me wrong I don't ask for much out of a qb and do hope Ben has snapped out of it, but don't sit there as the quarterback of our team and tell me what you can do, go out and be consistent showing me at least a "decent" performance which he did do for the first time this season and go far and beyond my expectations last night and "only" in the second half of that game. If ben didn't open up and get comfortable in the "second half", Parker wouldn't have been able to as well and we would have lost. Lets see what he can do under raven pressure because I still stand by leftwich performing better under pressure then ben.


----------



## Nick G

Grosse Gurke said:


> McNabb sucks...all you need to do is get them down and they quit. *Sorry Nick....but I think your QB is a douche*. I love your D though


you never like quarterbacks though, so its ok GG!
i will take Mcnabb over any starting QB left. 
I would actually take him over almost all QBs in the league except Peyton, or maybe Drew Brees... maybe brees. 
Brady may be better, it may be the system, but if in the end it was because of his ability, i still hate him and never want him to be on the Eagles.

even in philly people hate on Mcnabb, i never did though, because barring injuries, or the time it takes to snap back from them, he has delivered.

He played a whole game (and kicked ass) with a fractured ankle... who does that?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Liquid said:


> I just meant aginst Ari with the winds you had in NY yesterday.....Id take the Eagles no question.... In warmer weather on the cards field with their passing attack Id bet on Ari---- With as banged up as NY was and the fact they dont have a wr anymore and the winds(mcnabb much better than eli in those conditions) coupled with Phillys blitzing D got them thier win yesterday--- Did you watch the game?? Its not like it was an offensive shootout with the ball being thrown all over... sh*t they couldnt even kick field goals-


ah so the "wind" helped McNabb :laugh: now I've heard it all.
[/quote]

where it says in there that the wind "helped" donnovan i am not sure...? all I said was Mac is better in the wind than Eli- a blind man could have seen that after a couple of throws....


----------



## notaverage

Liquid said:


> I just meant aginst Ari with the winds you had in NY yesterday.....Id take the Eagles no question.... In warmer weather on the cards field with their passing attack Id bet on Ari---- With as banged up as NY was and the fact they dont have a wr anymore and the winds(mcnabb much better than eli in those conditions) coupled with Phillys blitzing D got them thier win yesterday--- Did you watch the game?? Its not like it was an offensive shootout with the ball being thrown all over... sh*t they couldnt even kick field goals-


ah so the "wind" helped McNabb :laugh: now I've heard it all.
[/quote]

haha...don't think that was the case.
Giants had a sloppy game both manning and the fg kicker..Complete sh*t.

I was in a house with all Giant fans and the only one wearing all green....haha..good day for me...nto for them.

As long as our Defense stays strong, our offensive line protects McNabb and he plays as he should (Which you never F'in know) we should be good

Oh...the wind conditions weren't that bad I don't think...Even the G men fans I was with agreed to that.


----------



## ChilDawg

Liquid said:


> also... i didnt see akers struggling to make any FGs
> i agree the eagles WERE dead in the water, i didnt think they had a shot, but now they are a different team with a different mentality.
> Arizona is going to be tough, but then again, what playoff game isnt?


And it has the added benefit of confounding 100% of the talking heads on ESPN...not to mention almost 100% of the populace in America. *(I'm guessing that just like in March Madness, there's some secretary somewhere who "knew this would happen because birds fly high and steelworkers are hot".)*
[/quote]

:laugh: nahp nahp nahp theirs already been a poll here in NY and the ladies find carpenters way more sexier then steel/ironworkers. For the record tho it should have been obvious the first time these two faced each other, given what the rest of the league had to offer







..
[/quote]

I will agree with you to a point, but Philly really didn't show a lot during crucial stretches of the season, failing to win games that they should have had. They turned it around at exactly the right time, though, and hats off to them. They would have been a lot sexier of a pick had they gone 11-5, instead of 9-6-1, but turns out that 9-6-1 was good enough for a protracted playoff run!


----------



## Liquid

Look at this jackass on espn "If your the pittsburgh steelers you have to run the ball all day long"







why's that asshole because you can't wipe your ass with out written instructions? If your the pittsburgh Steelers you better start out short and sweet in the air and then run the ball. Absolutely no room in this game to bang up parker trying to but him through a wall the entire first half. Lets go Ben show us what you got.


----------



## r1dermon

throw the ball, tennessee tore up baltimore. couldn't hold onto the ball in the redzone, thats why they aren't still in it. baltimore didn't have an answer, except knock the ball loose. (oh, and uhh...pay the refs off to not call delay of game). either way, i see another pitt SB this year...they're the toughest team left, actually, they were probably the toughest team all season in the league.

anyone have any speculation on what cassel is gonna do up here? they're saying we might franchise him and give him 14 mil just to be insurance on tom brady, but nobody thinks cassel is gonna want to sit around while he's one of the hottest tickets in the league. especially when there are a lot of holes at QB in the league. i think he's gone to a rebuild team. maybe cleveland, maybe detroit...any takers?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

They will franchise him...they would be stupid not too.


----------



## ChilDawg

Grosse Gurke said:


> They will franchise him...they would be stupid not too.


Agreed. If Brady doesn't go next year, they need an option. If the Golden Boy can go next year, there will be a bunch of great players available in trades, or they might not mind having a solid backup like, say, Matt Cassel just in case we see another season-ending injury for Brady.


----------



## Liquid

r1dermon said:


> throw the ball, tennessee tore up baltimore. couldn't hold onto the ball in the redzone, thats why they aren't still in it. baltimore didn't have an answer, except knock the ball loose. (oh, and uhh...pay the refs off to not call delay of game). either way, i see another pitt SB this year...they're the toughest team left, actually, they were probably the toughest team all season in the league.
> 
> anyone have any speculation on what cassel is gonna do up here? they're saying we might franchise him and give him 14 mil just to be insurance on tom brady, but nobody thinks cassel is gonna want to sit around while he's one of the hottest tickets in the league. especially when there are a lot of holes at QB in the league. i think he's gone to a rebuild team. maybe cleveland, maybe detroit...any takers?


I'd still take my chances tic for tac in the air to open up some holes for parker, you start out like a middle school football team and do what everybodys expecting by trying to ram parker through a Baltimore defense for the entire first half like he's bettis, only going to the air on third with ben and you're taking a chance thats backfired too many times. Its quite apparent Ben needs a few hours to be wound up like a happy meal toy before he has the confidence to make it happen, why not catch the ravens off guard in the first quarter and gain the momentum early. Parker will capitalize and our receivers are more then capable. Imo its sink or float for ben, If you can't trust a man being paid 300 million to open up early in the air, then you might as well wipe your ass with that 300 million. Mean while we got a guy on the bench thad be more then happy to accommodate..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Bears hire Marinelli to coach D-Line--- I LOVE this move... Bears players are already talking about how excited they are to work with Rod--- I think the D-Line returns to their 06 form next season.....

... another tidbit off the Bears page... Mr Byron Leftiwich (from chicago) made an off handed comment to a reporter after the Steelers win on Sunday commenting on how he wants the Bears to contact him at seasons end.... ironically we could have drafted byron back in his day but traded the 4th pick for two first round pics... took a de out of Penn St that is long gone and im pretty sure they took grossman at around pick 22.... this story is developing...


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> Bears hire Marinelli to coach D-Line--- I LOVE this move... Bears players are already talking about how excited they are to work with Rod--- I think the D-Line returns to their 06 form next season.....
> 
> ... another tidbit off the Bears page... Mr Byron Leftiwich (from chicago) made an off handed comment to a reporter after the Steelers win on Sunday commenting on how he wants the Bears to contact him at seasons end.... ironically we could have drafted byron back in his day but traded the 4th pick for two first round pics... took a de out of Penn St that is long gone and im pretty sure they took grossman at around pick 22.... this story is developing...


Link?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

http://www.chicagobears.com/news/NewsStory.asp?story_id=5523

2/3 of the way down on this article under "looking ahead"... I just found it very interesting is all-- Bears GM said he wanted to strengthen the qb position in the offseason--


----------



## ProdigalMarine

KINGofKINGS said:


> http://www.chicagobears.com/news/NewsStory.asp?story_id=5523
> 
> 2/3 of the way down on this article under "looking ahead"... I just found it very interesting is all-- Bears GM said he wanted to strengthen the qb position in the offseason--


I thought you guys already did that the first time with Rex Grossman and than Kyle Orton


----------



## r1dermon

im only saying liquid, look what the pats do with wes welker. they throw him a quick route, he catches it, gets a 1st...next play who gets the ball? wes welker, next play? wes welker...they do that until they're stopped. thats what i think pitt needs to do against baltimore. baltimore absolutely layed an egg on D that game, just got a bunch of key turnovers and a clutch no-call.


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> http://www.chicagobears.com/news/NewsStory.asp?story_id=5523
> 
> 2/3 of the way down on this article under "looking ahead"... I just found it very interesting is all-- Bears GM said he wanted to strengthen the qb position in the offseason--


Smart move, he's got to do what he's go to do I guess. He's got the experience, the arm and the know how. And unlike Ben I think he'd more then survive on a bears team and bring them to the superbowl.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> ... another tidbit off the Bears page... Mr Byron Leftiwich (from chicago) made an off handed comment to a reporter after the Steelers win on Sunday commenting on how he wants the Bears to contact him at seasons end.... ironically we could have drafted byron back in his day but traded the 4th pick for two first round pics... took a de out of Penn St that is long gone and im pretty sure they took grossman at around pick 22.... this story is developing...


Cracks me up!! If QB's were a-holes, the Bears couldn't find theirs with a funnel! The Packers go almost 2 decades successfully with one QB, then hit the ground running with their next! Not too mention, our current second and third stringers are probably better than any of the Bears' QB's in the last 20 years.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

SERRAPYGO said:


> ... another tidbit off the Bears page... Mr Byron Leftiwich (from chicago) made an off handed comment to a reporter after the Steelers win on Sunday commenting on how he wants the Bears to contact him at seasons end.... ironically we could have drafted byron back in his day but traded the 4th pick for two first round pics... took a de out of Penn St that is long gone and im pretty sure they took grossman at around pick 22.... this story is developing...


Cracks me up!! If QB's were a-holes, the Bears couldn't find theirs with a funnel! The Packers go almost 2 decades successfully with one QB, then hit the ground running with their next! Not too mention, our current second and third stringers are probably better than any of the Bears' QB's in the last 20 years.








[/quote]

QBs maybe, but I wouldnt go comparing teams there bud.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

SERRAPYGO said:


> ... another tidbit off the Bears page... Mr Byron Leftiwich (from chicago) made an off handed comment to a reporter after the Steelers win on Sunday commenting on how he wants the Bears to contact him at seasons end.... ironically we could have drafted byron back in his day but traded the 4th pick for two first round pics... took a de out of Penn St that is long gone and im pretty sure they took grossman at around pick 22.... this story is developing...


Cracks me up!! If QB's were a-holes, the Bears couldn't find theirs with a funnel! The Packers go almost 2 decades successfully with one QB, then hit the ground running with their next! Not too mention, our current second and third stringers are probably better than any of the Bears' QB's in the last 20 years.








[/quote]

Since when is 7-9 "Hitting the ground running"... Im sorry but that is a LOSING season which makes your team.... LOSERS-


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Rodgers was something like the 5th or 6th rated QB in the league last year. He doesnt play defense which is why they sucked. The bears would kill for someone like Rodgers to lead their team.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> ... another tidbit off the Bears page... Mr Byron Leftiwich (from chicago) made an off handed comment to a reporter after the Steelers win on Sunday commenting on how he wants the Bears to contact him at seasons end.... ironically we could have drafted byron back in his day but traded the 4th pick for two first round pics... took a de out of Penn St that is long gone and im pretty sure they took grossman at around pick 22.... this story is developing...


Cracks me up!! If QB's were a-holes, the Bears couldn't find theirs with a funnel! The Packers go almost 2 decades successfully with one QB, then hit the ground running with their next! Not too mention, our current second and third stringers are probably better than any of the Bears' QB's in the last 20 years.:laugh:
[/quote]

Since when is 7-9 "Hitting the ground running"... Im sorry but that is a LOSING season which makes your team.... LOSERS-
[/quote]
6-10. And I'm talking strictly quarterbacks, not team stats...duh!



> Rodgers was something like the 5th or 6th rated QB in the league last year. He doesnt play defense which is why they sucked. The bears would kill for someone like Rodgers to lead their team.


Exactly! Rodgers: 90 plus QB rating (don't have the stats in front of me) 
28 TDs
14 INTs
4,000 plus yards passing
He should have been a Pro Bowler!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Damn, Kok, making a fool out of you during football season is becoming a career for me!


----------



## ICEE

SERRAPYGO said:


> Damn, Kok, making a fool out of you during football season is becoming a career for me!


ouch


----------



## Nick G

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3833575
cowgirls considering releasing T.O.

that would be so funny.


----------



## Jewelz

Nick G said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3833575
> cowgirls considering releasing T.O.
> 
> that would be so funny.


I wonder if Romo will be crying at the presser... "That's my teammate.. that's my wide receiver ! When you guys do that, that's really unfair.. we lose as a team !"


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3833575
> cowgirls considering releasing T.O.
> 
> that would be so funny.


I wonder if Romo will be crying at the presser... "That's my teammate.. that's my wide receiver ! When you guys do that, that's really unfair.. we lose as a team !"
[/quote]








he'd make a new fan if he did, it'd be a crime not to now lol


----------



## ChilDawg

Jewelz said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3833575
> cowgirls considering releasing T.O.
> 
> that would be so funny.


I wonder if Romo will be crying at the presser... "That's my teammate.. that's my wide receiver ! When you guys do that, that's really unfair.. we lose as a team !"
[/quote]

He probably shouldn't show up. I'm sure he's been practicing the celebratory dance for almost a year.


----------



## 8o8P

If Chi town picks up Leftwich, theyre going to be in the same situation. Ill say it again, IDK why you guys are so hard up on Leftwich. There is a reason Jax, ATL released him. He is a #2 QB at best.


----------



## Liquid

8o8P said:


> If Chi town picks up Leftwich, theyre going to be in the same situation. Ill say it again, IDK why you guys are so hard up on Leftwich. There is a reason Jax, ATL released him. He is a #2 QB at best.


Harrison wasn't even close to the backer he is today until he played for the Steelers. It took time for Ben to get where he was at in 06 and to be honest lol he still looked like sh*t.


----------



## 8o8P

Liquid said:


> If Chi town picks up Leftwich, theyre going to be in the same situation. Ill say it again, IDK why you guys are so hard up on Leftwich. There is a reason Jax, ATL released him. He is a #2 QB at best.


Harrison wasn't even close to the backer he is today until he played for the Steelers. It took time for Ben to get where he was at in 06 and to be honest lol he still looked like sh*t.
[/quote]

I think Harrison's progression and performance has little to do with how Leftwich will perform. First, there is a big difference being coached by a future HOF coach in Dick Lebeau. The guy is a flat out defensive genius. For the better part of Pitt football, the QB is not a main focus of their gameplan so i doubt he progresses much. Second, Pitt is built upon their defense and running game not QB play. So it shouldnt be surprising that a LB develops faster than a QB. Third, Anderson, the QB coach is the same coach that Leftwich had at JAX from 03-06 when both left. If he couldnt groom him there, I highly doubt he does much here.


----------



## Liquid

8o8P said:


> If Chi town picks up Leftwich, theyre going to be in the same situation. Ill say it again, IDK why you guys are so hard up on Leftwich. There is a reason Jax, ATL released him. He is a #2 QB at best.


Harrison wasn't even close to the backer he is today until he played for the Steelers. It took time for Ben to get where he was at in 06 and to be honest lol he still looked like sh*t.
[/quote]

I think Harrison's progression and performance has little to do with how Leftwich will perform. First, there is a big difference being coached by a future HOF coach in Dick Lebeau. The guy is a flat out defensive genius. *For the better part of Pitt football, the QB is not a main focus of their gameplan so i doubt he progresses much.* Second, Pitt is built upon their defense and running game not QB play. So it shouldnt be surprising that a LB develops faster than a QB. Third, Anderson, the QB coach is the same coach that Leftwich had at JAX from 03-06 when both left. If he couldnt groom him there, I highly doubt he does much here.
[/quote]

tell Bradshaw that









...as much as I denied it, with out bettis they would have never made it or took the sb in 06 lol. Breaking news, we no longer have a Bettis to make up for having a sub par qb. Defense got it done this year and with out a leftwich coming in when our D was hurting we would have never made it this far this year.

http://news.steelers.com/article/98773/
*Quarterback Ben Roethlisberger took a beating in the first half and was sidelined for the second half with a shoulder injury. Roethlisberger completed just five of 17 passes for 50 yards and one interception prior to the injury. Roethlisberger also had a one-yard touchdown run.

Byron Leftwich came on for the Steelers and rallied them, completing seven of 10 passes for 129 yards and a touchdown, while leading them on another scoring drive.

Willie Parker returned to the lineup after missing four games and looked like his old self, carrying the ball 21 times for 70 yards and a touchdown.*

http://news.steelers.com/article/101603/
*Leftwich came in against the Browns after Roethlisberger's injury and immediately led the team on a scoring drive, taking it into the end zone himself on an eight-yard run.

"He's done everything we've asked him to do," said wide receiver Hines Ward. "He's well-liked in the locker room. Guys want to go out there and compete, scratch, claw, do whatever they can to try to go out there and make the game easier for him. But it's great to have a guy like Byron on our team. He's been in situations like that. The more and more you get your reps, if his number is called, we have confidence in him getting the job done."*

Watch one of his later games, he's obviously gotten better then when you knew him and he's obviously more consistent then Ben.. Kind of hard to blame both the running back and the O line when in both games Byron came in under the same circumstances and preformed twice as better then ben opening up our running game with an injured Parker.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Bucs just fired Gruden and GM Bruce Allen. Despite their play, I honestly didnt see that coming.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3839188


----------



## Jewelz

TheWayThingsR said:


> Bucs just fired Gruden and GM Bruce Allen. Despite their play, I honestly didnt see that coming.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3839188


That's insane ! Chucky's out of a job ? Whoa....


----------



## 8o8P

Liquid said:


> If Chi town picks up Leftwich, theyre going to be in the same situation. Ill say it again, IDK why you guys are so hard up on Leftwich. There is a reason Jax, ATL released him. He is a #2 QB at best.


Harrison wasn't even close to the backer he is today until he played for the Steelers. It took time for Ben to get where he was at in 06 and to be honest lol he still looked like sh*t.
[/quote]

I think Harrison's progression and performance has little to do with how Leftwich will perform. First, there is a big difference being coached by a future HOF coach in Dick Lebeau. The guy is a flat out defensive genius. *For the better part of Pitt football, the QB is not a main focus of their gameplan so i doubt he progresses much.* Second, Pitt is built upon their defense and running game not QB play. So it shouldnt be surprising that a LB develops faster than a QB. Third, Anderson, the QB coach is the same coach that Leftwich had at JAX from 03-06 when both left. If he couldnt groom him there, I highly doubt he does much here.
[/quote]

tell Bradshaw that :laugh:

...as much as I denied it, with out bettis they would have never made it or took the sb in 06 lol. Breaking news, we no longer have a Bettis to make up for having a sub par qb. Defense got it done this year and with out a leftwich coming in when our D was hurting we would have never made it this far this year.

http://news.steelers.com/article/98773/
*Quarterback Ben Roethlisberger took a beating in the first half and was sidelined for the second half with a shoulder injury. Roethlisberger completed just five of 17 passes for 50 yards and one interception prior to the injury. Roethlisberger also had a one-yard touchdown run.

Byron Leftwich came on for the Steelers and rallied them, completing seven of 10 passes for 129 yards and a touchdown, while leading them on another scoring drive.

Willie Parker returned to the lineup after missing four games and looked like his old self, carrying the ball 21 times for 70 yards and a touchdown.*

http://news.steelers.com/article/101603/
*Leftwich came in against the Browns after Roethlisberger's injury and immediately led the team on a scoring drive, taking it into the end zone himself on an eight-yard run.

"He's done everything we've asked him to do," said wide receiver Hines Ward. "He's well-liked in the locker room. Guys want to go out there and compete, scratch, claw, do whatever they can to try to go out there and make the game easier for him. But it's great to have a guy like Byron on our team. He's been in situations like that. The more and more you get your reps, if his number is called, we have confidence in him getting the job done."*

Watch one of his later games, he's obviously gotten better then when you knew him and he's obviously more consistent then Ben.. Kind of hard to blame both the running back and the O line when in both games Byron came in under the same circumstances and preformed twice as better then ben opening up our running game with an injured Parker.
[/quote]

I agree with most what you write. When I said better part I meant within the past decade. Bradshaw was a while back. Yes Bettis was a big part of their SB run, much like Parker and Moore this year.

IMO, its different when a QB comes off the bench in the middle of the game than as a starter. Im sure youve seen many times where a backup comes into a game and tears it up only to play like crap the following game. Teams gameplan for certain QBs and their tendencies. When another player comes in, they need to make adjustments.

The only game where I was impressed was the Washington game which is referenced in your article. That was the only game where I felt he won the game for Pitt. Then again their defense also dominated that game, if I remember correctly they had 3 TOs in their redzone.

I may be wrong, probably am, but until I see him as a full time starter I still feel he is not of starting QB caliber.


----------



## Nick G

Jewelz said:


> Bucs just fired Gruden and GM Bruce Allen. Despite their play, I honestly didnt see that coming.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3839188


That's insane ! Chucky's out of a job ? Whoa....
[/quote]
in ny they want him to go to the jets, they think that will make farve come back

i think that they are out of their fuckin minds to A: want farve back
B: think chucky will be ammo to make farve come back, chuck has like 4 qbs every year, if i were a qb, id stay away from chucky


----------



## Liquid

8o8P said:


> If Chi town picks up Leftwich, theyre going to be in the same situation. Ill say it again, IDK why you guys are so hard up on Leftwich. There is a reason Jax, ATL released him. He is a #2 QB at best.


Harrison wasn't even close to the backer he is today until he played for the Steelers. It took time for Ben to get where he was at in 06 and to be honest lol he still looked like sh*t.
[/quote]

I think Harrison's progression and performance has little to do with how Leftwich will perform. First, there is a big difference being coached by a future HOF coach in Dick Lebeau. The guy is a flat out defensive genius. *For the better part of Pitt football, the QB is not a main focus of their gameplan so i doubt he progresses much.* Second, Pitt is built upon their defense and running game not QB play. So it shouldnt be surprising that a LB develops faster than a QB. Third, Anderson, the QB coach is the same coach that Leftwich had at JAX from 03-06 when both left. If he couldnt groom him there, I highly doubt he does much here.
[/quote]

tell Bradshaw that :laugh:

...as much as I denied it, with out bettis they would have never made it or took the sb in 06 lol. Breaking news, we no longer have a Bettis to make up for having a sub par qb. Defense got it done this year and with out a leftwich coming in when our D was hurting we would have never made it this far this year.

http://news.steelers.com/article/98773/
*Quarterback Ben Roethlisberger took a beating in the first half and was sidelined for the second half with a shoulder injury. Roethlisberger completed just five of 17 passes for 50 yards and one interception prior to the injury. Roethlisberger also had a one-yard touchdown run.

Byron Leftwich came on for the Steelers and rallied them, completing seven of 10 passes for 129 yards and a touchdown, while leading them on another scoring drive.

Willie Parker returned to the lineup after missing four games and looked like his old self, carrying the ball 21 times for 70 yards and a touchdown.*

http://news.steelers.com/article/101603/
*Leftwich came in against the Browns after Roethlisberger's injury and immediately led the team on a scoring drive, taking it into the end zone himself on an eight-yard run.

"He's done everything we've asked him to do," said wide receiver Hines Ward. "He's well-liked in the locker room. Guys want to go out there and compete, scratch, claw, do whatever they can to try to go out there and make the game easier for him. But it's great to have a guy like Byron on our team. He's been in situations like that. The more and more you get your reps, if his number is called, we have confidence in him getting the job done."*

Watch one of his later games, he's obviously gotten better then when you knew him and he's obviously more consistent then Ben.. Kind of hard to blame both the running back and the O line when in both games Byron came in under the same circumstances and preformed twice as better then ben opening up our running game with an injured Parker.
[/quote]

I agree with most what you write. When I said better part I meant within the past decade. Bradshaw was a while back. Yes Bettis was a big part of their SB run, much like Parker and Moore this year.

IMO, its different when a QB comes off the bench in the middle of the game than as a starter. Im sure youve seen many times where a backup comes into a game and tears it up only to play like crap the following game. Teams gameplan for certain QBs and their tendencies. When another player comes in, they need to make adjustments.

The only game where I was impressed was the Washington game which is referenced in your article. That was the only game where I felt he won the game for Pitt. Then again their defense also dominated that game, if I remember correctly they had 3 TOs in their redzone.

I may be wrong, probably am, but until I see him as a full time starter I still feel he is not of starting QB caliber.
[/quote]

True. Still, giving Bens caliber either way I don't see it as much of a loss







.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Ravens V Steelers - Enough said!


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> Ravens V Steelers - Enough said!


I got a dollar that says Mig kills a kitten if Ben screws it up for us


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid said:


> Ravens V Steelers - Enough said!


I got a dollar that says Mig kills a kitten if Ben screws it up for us :laugh:
[/quote]

Yea man! Am missing a snow boarding trip for this game. Big ben better not eff it up!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

$20 says Jets attempt to pick up the recently departed Seahawks headcoach, in an attempt to persuade Brett "Mr. INT-DouchebagforleavingtheJetsupintheair" Farve because of their past 'history'.

And looks like Steve Spagnolo has a new home...


----------



## ICEE

Fitzgerald


----------



## Liquid

OOooooooooooo they pulled a fake Randle El







Lets Go Eagles, Steelers are gonna need some glory to go along with their 6th ring and driving Arizona into the ground just won't do it











ICEE said:


> Fitzgerald


lewis should be shot for dropping that pass


----------



## ICEE

Az


----------



## [email protected]°

ProdigalMarine said:


> $20 says Jets attempt to pick up the recently departed Seahawks headcoach, in an attempt to persuade Brett "Mr. INT-DouchebagforleavingtheJetsupintheair" Farve because of their past 'history'.
> *
> And looks like Steve Spagnolo has a new home...*


Sucks to lose him, but it's his time for bigger and better things...

GO AZ!!!!


----------



## MiGsTeR

A lot of people didn't give Arizona a chance..


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> A lot of people didn't give Arizona a chance..


they caught them deep early,got to hand it to AZ. Philly D is making way to many mistakes. Seems like everyone is making to many mistakes and McNabb is the only one with his head in the game







way too many perfectly good passes dropped.


----------



## ICEE

fitzgerald is crazy good


----------



## Liquid

holy chit the eagles are getting stomped, you'd think they didn't know they're playing for the nfc title


----------



## Liquid

Philly should be lucky they got a McNabb the rest of this team is for sh*t..


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid said:


> holy chit the eagles are getting stomped, you'd think they didn't know they're playing for the nfc title


Like how mcnabb didn't know that you coulda ended in an tie..


----------



## MiGsTeR

Cardinals paid Akers... Lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine

MiGsTeR said:


> Cardinals paid Akers... Lol


No kidding...how do you miss an XP?


----------



## Liquid

MiGsTeR said:


> holy chit the eagles are getting stomped, you'd think they didn't know they're playing for the nfc title


Like how mcnabb didn't know that you coulda ended in an tie..








[/quote]

he still has one hell of an arm


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid said:


> holy chit the eagles are getting stomped, you'd think they didn't know they're playing for the nfc title


Like how mcnabb didn't know that you coulda ended in an tie..:laugh:
[/quote]

he still has one hell of an arm








[/quote]

Oh yea.. Mcnabb one of my fav QB's.. lol


----------



## ChilDawg

Be honest, who thought DeSean Jackson would catch that one?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ChilDawg said:


> Be honest, who thought DeSean Jackson would catch that one?


Not me...that was PURE luck! From the 1st look and than onto the replays, that was SUPPOSE to be picked off.


----------



## Liquid

ChilDawg said:


> Be honest, who thought DeSean Jackson would catch that one?


me, sign sealed and delivered. If he dropped it he might as well packed it up and called it a day right then and there


----------



## ProdigalMarine

In the famous words of Jewelz:

Hightower "*is a beast*"


----------



## MiGsTeR

Grats AZ


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Yeah Baby....love seeing AZ pounding on the Philly!

Sorry Philly fans.....McNabb sucks balls


----------



## Liquid

they open up in the air early and Ben looks good







thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## Liquid

shake it off burger..


----------



## MiGsTeR

Defense need to get to wackoflaccoo.. Pressure still good tho

That pressure led to that INT... GO DEFENSE!!!


----------



## MiGsTeR

Polamalu a beast!


----------



## ICEE

Arizona will stomp Steelers


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> Arizona will stomp Steelers


Blasphemy.


----------



## Jewelz

Andy Reid looks bigger than Eddie Murphy with his Nutty Professor fat suite on


----------



## MiGsTeR

Effing 1 more sec......


----------



## MiGsTeR

21 yard punt = Phail


----------



## ICEE

fitzgerald


----------



## MiGsTeR

Polamalu


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Polamalu is the baddest dude on the planet....damn.....


----------



## ChilDawg

Not to suck the fun out of the win--congrats Steelers--but I hope that Willis is okay.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Yeah chilly....that was a wicked hit. Totally brought me to a downer at the end of the game. I hope people can put this into perspective....


----------



## MiGsTeR

I think everyone knew that this game would be smash mouth football..Hard hits and injuries left and right in both teams.. I really hope willies is alright..







Much respect for willies and the ravens team



Grosse Gurke said:


> Polamalu is the baddest dude on the planet....damn.....


He wasn't 100% too


----------



## RedneckR0nin

I made a mistake on my pick i didnt mean baltimore ireally meant pittsburg vs arizona and i'll pick ole arizona to bring lombardi back to the retirees


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

My team is full of suprises this year.

The Steelers had a very tough season, and still made it to the bowl! Awesome!!

Go home, Flacco!

C'ya, Cards!


----------



## MONGO 

Philly got owned.









Congrats to the Steelers.


----------



## Nick G

Go steelers.

Im just happy that the eagles were able to end the giants season. After the raiders beat the bucs we were on borrowed time anyway. still a let down, and still surprising that it was the Eagles D that let us down but whatever, sending the giants home was good enough for me.


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> Go steelers.
> 
> Im just happy that the eagles were able to end the giants season. After the raiders beat the bucs we were on borrowed time anyway. still a let down, and still surprising that it was the Eagles D that let us down but whatever, sending the giants home was good enough for me.


At least we have the NFC East Title.


----------



## ICEE

Fitzgerald will make Polamalu look silly :nod:


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> Fitzgerald will make Polamalu look silly :nod:


Fitzgerald is pretty good. but im putting my money on the hawaiian


----------



## Liquid

Pardon the interruption on espn, the black guy there (no idea his name) but he should be nominated joker of the year and should listen to the bald guy. I just sat down and I don't even know why I watch this sh*t Lol these guys even take their job seriously? I'm a die hard Steeler fan and can be biased but c'mon how do you sit there and declared Rothlisburger the best qb out there









*correction not of all time.. but still :laugh:


----------



## r1dermon

you can't, but this steeler team could be one of the best all time...didn't they have one of the toughest schedules in the league this year as well? opponent win record-wise?


----------



## Liquid

r1dermon said:


> you can't, but this steeler team could be one of the best all time...didn't they have one of the toughest schedules in the league this year as well? opponent win record-wise?


The team and Rothlburgers caliber are entirely two different things. I don't get this "who's ever in the superbowl has the best qb's out there" where was this nomination last year







. Put Burger on Arizona and they would have never even came close to the playoffs..


----------



## swack

I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


----------



## Guest

Liquid said:


> you can't, but this steeler team could be one of the best all time...didn't they have one of the toughest schedules in the league this year as well? opponent win record-wise?


The team and Rothlburgers caliber are entirely two different things. I don't get this "who's ever in the superbowl has the best qb's out there" where was this nomination last year :laugh: . Put Burger on Arizona and they would have never even came close to the playoffs..
[/quote]

You're just a spoiled brat :rasp:


----------



## MiGsTeR

Liquid and Ben got a tough love relationship.. Leave em be..


----------



## Liquid

swack said:


> I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


I don't care if your his personal ball washer. I'm tired of everyone giving him credit for the season.
Reality check, he wouldn't last on any other team. The Steelers have been carrying him way to long and after watching the replays its now confirmed all you got to do is hit the guy and he doesn't know what to do with himself.


----------



## ICEE

liquid you crack me up


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah chilly....that was a wicked hit. Totally brought me to a downer at the end of the game.


p*ssy.

Cards are playing like world beaters and showing a ton of heart! Unless you live in Pitts, how can you root against them? This reminds me of the Superbowl...before their fans turned into pricks...when the Patriots knocked off the Rams. Go Cards!


----------



## stitchgrip

hell ya go cards i have been waiting for this since before i was born haha.


----------



## b_ack51

Liquid said:


> I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


I don't care if your his personal ball washer. I'm tired of everyone giving him credit for the season.
Reality check, he wouldn't last on any other team. The Steelers have been carrying him way to long and after watching the replays its now confirmed all you got to do is hit the guy and he doesn't know what to do with himself.
[/quote]

This is the one and only thing I agree with Liquid on. (hopefully the last thing too)

If Pitt had a good or great quarterback, it would be scary.


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> Go steelers.
> 
> Im just happy that the eagles were able to end the giants season. After the raiders beat the bucs we were on borrowed time anyway. still a let down, and still surprising that it was the Eagles D that let us down but whatever, sending the giants home was good enough for me.


At least we have the NFC East Title.:rasp:
[/quote]
it didnt help much in the playoffs though :rasp:
[/quote]
At least we didn't head to the golf course empty handed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

b_ack51 said:


> I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


I don't care if your his personal ball washer. I'm tired of everyone giving him credit for the season.
Reality check, he wouldn't last on any other team. The Steelers have been carrying him way to long and after watching the replays its now confirmed all you got to do is hit the guy and he doesn't know what to do with himself.
[/quote]

This is the one and only thing I agree with Liquid on. (hopefully the last thing too)

If Pitt had a good or great quarterback, it would be scary.
[/quote]
And Indy would have 8 SB's if they had the Steeler defense. Is it just me...or do people have unrealistic expectations in a world with a salary cap? Ben is a top 10 QB in the NFL....period. Quit your whining Liquid....damn. Every team could be better if they improved key positions. It could be a lineman...it could be the running back...it could be a player on defense...it could be the QB. Unfortunately there are only so many players to go around...so teams must learn to play with guys that might not be the best in the league at their position...but dont kill you when they step on the field. What the hell is so hard to understand about the economics of football? Ben might not be the greatest QB in the league...but he doesnt loose games for you...and that is his job. You cant say that about a lot of other QB's in the league. He has the best winning percentage of any QB in his first 5 years. Sure the defense plays a huge part...but how did it work out for the Bears? It didnt....and you know why? Because their QB's suck balls and lost games for them. With the Steeler defense....I would rather have a QB that is pretty steady and wont loose the game for me....then one like Favre that will have an amazing game one week and then follow it up with 6 interceptions and loose the game for you the next. I always like Leftwich (sp)...but he lost his job for a reason...and it wasnt only because he got hurt.

So quit fricking whining Liquid and enjoy that fact that you have a team that might win (I think) 2 SB's in 4 years......or go ahead and be a dumbass and roll the dice with a new QB.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Big ben just sometimes makes the dumbest decision ever.. Not saying he is the best, I would probably put him in the same class as Eli (Another QB I hate)


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


I don't care if your his personal ball washer. I'm tired of everyone giving him credit for the season.
Reality check, he wouldn't last on any other team. The Steelers have been carrying him way to long and after watching the replays its now confirmed all you got to do is hit the guy and he doesn't know what to do with himself.
[/quote]

This is the one and only thing I agree with Liquid on. (hopefully the last thing too)

If Pitt had a good or great quarterback, it would be scary.
[/quote]

Pune is better then cack would you agree?


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


I don't care if your his personal ball washer. I'm tired of everyone giving him credit for the season.
Reality check, he wouldn't last on any other team. The Steelers have been carrying him way to long and after watching the replays its now confirmed all you got to do is hit the guy and he doesn't know what to do with himself.
[/quote]

This is the one and only thing I agree with Liquid on. (hopefully the last thing too)

If Pitt had a good or great quarterback, it would be scary.
[/quote]
And Indy would have 8 SB's if they had the Steeler defense. Is it just me...or do people have unrealistic expectations in a world with a salary cap? Ben is a top 10 QB in the NFL....period. Quit your whining Liquid....damn. Every team could be better if they improved key positions. It could be a lineman...it could be the running back...it could be a player on defense...it could be the QB. Unfortunately there are only so many players to go around...so teams must learn to play with guys that might not be the best in the league at their position...but dont kill you when they step on the field. What the hell is so hard to understand about the economics of football? Ben might not be the greatest QB in the league...but he doesnt loose games for you...and that is his job. You cant say that about a lot of other QB's in the league. He has the best winning percentage of any QB in his first 5 years. Sure the defense plays a huge part...but how did it work out for the Bears? It didnt....and you know why? Because their QB's suck balls and lost games for them. With the Steeler defense....I would rather have a QB that is pretty steady and wont loose the game for me....then one like Favre that will have an amazing game one week and then follow it up with 6 interceptions and loose the game for you the next. I always like Leftwich (sp)...but he lost his job for a reason...and it wasnt only because he got hurt.

So quit fricking whining Liquid and enjoy that fact that you have a team that might win (I think) 2 SB's in 4 years......or go ahead and be a dumbass and roll the dice with a new QB.
[/quote]

Roll the dice? You'd think we were talking about a payton manning here lol. Salary cap is even more reason to give the better, cheaper qb who's already on the Roster a closer look. Dannyboy might have a point







but Ben is still no qb of the year, not even close. Yeah I'm happy we made it, still irked that the entire team scratch and claws for the guy and he insists on making it hard on everyone. Even worse I don't even think he can help it, and at 300 million with another qb on the payroll ready to go, Ben should be kept on a short leash.


----------



## b_ack51

Liquid said:


> I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


I don't care if your his personal ball washer. I'm tired of everyone giving him credit for the season.
Reality check, he wouldn't last on any other team. The Steelers have been carrying him way to long and after watching the replays its now confirmed all you got to do is hit the guy and he doesn't know what to do with himself.
[/quote]

This is the one and only thing I agree with Liquid on. (hopefully the last thing too)

If Pitt had a good or great quarterback, it would be scary.
[/quote]

Pune is better then cack would you agree?
[/quote]

Alright, a couple things.

I will say one thing, the only thing worse than a Steeler fan is a woman Steeler fan. Cannot have a descent conversation without screaming crazy sh*t. (alright well most women can't either)


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


I don't care if your his personal ball washer. I'm tired of everyone giving him credit for the season.
Reality check, he wouldn't last on any other team. The Steelers have been carrying him way to long and after watching the replays its now confirmed all you got to do is hit the guy and he doesn't know what to do with himself.
[/quote]

This is the one and only thing I agree with Liquid on. (hopefully the last thing too)

If Pitt had a good or great quarterback, it would be scary.
[/quote]

Pune is better then cack would you agree?
[/quote]

Alright, a couple things.

I will say one thing, the only thing worse than a Steeler fan is a woman Steeler fan. Cannot have a descent conversation without screaming crazy sh*t. (alright well most women can't either)
[/quote]








:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz

b_ack51 said:


> I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


I don't care if your his personal ball washer. I'm tired of everyone giving him credit for the season.
Reality check, he wouldn't last on any other team. The Steelers have been carrying him way to long and after watching the replays its now confirmed all you got to do is hit the guy and he doesn't know what to do with himself.
[/quote]

This is the one and only thing I agree with Liquid on. (hopefully the last thing too)

If Pitt had a good or great quarterback, it would be scary.
[/quote]

Pune is better then cack would you agree?
[/quote]

Alright, a couple things.

I will say one thing, the only thing worse than a Steeler fan is a woman Steeler fan. Cannot have a descent conversation without screaming crazy sh*t. (alright well most women can't either)
[/quote]

Hey, b_ack, off topic - but Lendale White has a message for you:

http://www.jungledrops.com/drops/LenDale%2...ate%20sucks.mp3


----------



## Nick G

not that i needed another reason to hate the cards right now:
http://machochip.com/2009/01/meet-the-idio...cnabbs-lawn.php
go steelers.

(save the pot calling the kettle black talk with philly fans, im not one of the ones who make up the asshole philly fan-base... )


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

^^Now that is taking it over the edge of sanity..

Hey Liquid,

I agree that if Big Ben (or another QB)was more consistent, we would have the baddest team to ever step on a football field. Simply unstoppable.

But I place at least half of that blame on the OL. -We had a tough time running the ball this year too. 
Let's not forget that we only have 1 great reciever too. I watched Sweed & a couple others drop lots of clutch passes this year.

There are a few other things beside QB that made the offence ineffective IMO


----------



## ProdigalMarine

****NEWSFLASH****

Rex Ryan is the new head honco of the NY Jets and looks to take them to the SB....



cbssportsline.com said:


> "With all the cameras and all that, I was looking for our new president back there," Ryan said with a big, bright smile Wednesday, moments after being introduced as the team's head coach.
> 
> "You know," he added, "I think we'll get to meet him in the next couple years anyway."


CBS Sportsline, Rex Ryan Jets new HC

On a sidenote, do I foresee an acquistion of Julius Peppers and Ray Lewis (according to PTI)?



nfl.com said:


> Carey said Peppers wants to play in a 3-4 defense. The Panthers use a 4-3 alignment.
> 
> "He certainly feels that he can excel and thrive in a 3-4 defense," Carey said. "He is also open to just another system in general that will allow him to maximize his athletic abilities."


Peppers leaves Panthers

****NEWSFLASH****


----------



## Liquid

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^Now that is taking it over the edge of sanity..
> 
> Hey Liquid,
> 
> I agree that if Big Ben (or another QB)was more consistent, we would have the baddest team to ever step on a football field. Simply unstoppable.
> 
> But I place at least half of that blame on the OL. -We had a tough time running the ball this year too.
> Let's not forget that we only have 1 great reciever too. I watched Sweed & a couple others drop lots of clutch passes this year.
> 
> There are a few other things beside QB that made the offence ineffective IMO


I hear ya but its still kind of hard to place blame on the O line when you get a leftwich come in on two occasions, right after Ben and have absolutely no problems with the same O line that was in front of Ben. Ironic that in both those same games our ground game opened wide up once a leftwich came in. Pfff our running game finally opened up in the second half of the afc game as well once Ben put his limp dick insecurities aside and started playing football. Burger has lost his edge and in most cases deteriorates under pressure to the point of embarrassment. For 300 million he doesn't need anyone feeling bad for him. Shape up, go see dr phil or somebody or go away..


----------



## MiGsTeR

Our Oline been steppin up these past few games tho


----------



## ChilDawg

ProdigalMarine said:


> ****NEWSFLASH****
> 
> Rex Ryan is the new head honco of the NY Jets and looks to take them to the SB....
> 
> 
> 
> cbssportsline.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> "With all the cameras and all that, I was looking for our new president back there," Ryan said with a big, bright smile Wednesday, moments after being introduced as the team's head coach.
> 
> "You know," he added, "I think we'll get to meet him in the next couple years anyway."
> 
> 
> 
> CBS Sportsline, Rex Ryan Jets new HC
> 
> On a sidenote, do I foresee an acquistion of Julius Peppers and Ray Lewis (according to PTI)?
> 
> 
> 
> nfl.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carey said Peppers wants to play in a 3-4 defense. The Panthers use a 4-3 alignment.
> 
> "He certainly feels that he can excel and thrive in a 3-4 defense," Carey said. "He is also open to just another system in general that will allow him to maximize his athletic abilities."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppers leaves Panthers
> 
> ****NEWSFLASH****
Click to expand...

The Vikings don't have a Pro Bowler at all four positions on the D-line...we could definitely use him.

LOL, but I can dream.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

MiGsTeR said:


> ^^Now that is taking it over the edge of sanity..
> 
> Hey Liquid,
> 
> I agree that if Big Ben (or another QB)was more consistent, we would have the baddest team to ever step on a football field. Simply unstoppable.
> 
> But I place at least half of that blame on the OL. -We had a tough time running the ball this year too.
> Let's not forget that we only have 1 great reciever too. I watched Sweed & a couple others drop lots of clutch passes this year.
> 
> There are a few other things beside QB that made the offence ineffective IMO


I hear ya but its still kind of hard to place blame on the O line when you get a leftwich come in on two occasions, right after Ben and have absolutely no problems with the same O line that was in front of Ben. Ironic that in both those same games our ground game opened wide up once a leftwich came in. Pfff our running game finally opened up in the second half of the afc game as well once Ben put his limp dick insecurities aside and started playing football. Burger has lost his edge and in most cases deteriorates under pressure to the point of embarrassment. For 300 million he doesn't need anyone feeling bad for him. Shape up, go see dr phil or somebody or go away..
[/quote]
You definately have a point, I accept it

But I wouldn't cash in on Leftwich until he got us a ring celebration .........or 2 now, knowhatimean?
Maybe Ben will get hurt next year, and we will see. But for now, I'm having a blast watching our Steelers CRUSH!

GO STEELERS


----------



## b_ack51

Jewelz said:


> I'm from the burgh and I get so sick of hearing you bash ben. Most teams in the NFL would be elated to have him as a qb. His numbers are not great, but guess what? He is a winner and plays well when it counts.


I don't care if your his personal ball washer. I'm tired of everyone giving him credit for the season.
Reality check, he wouldn't last on any other team. The Steelers have been carrying him way to long and after watching the replays its now confirmed all you got to do is hit the guy and he doesn't know what to do with himself.
[/quote]

This is the one and only thing I agree with Liquid on. (hopefully the last thing too)

If Pitt had a good or great quarterback, it would be scary.
[/quote]

Pune is better then cack would you agree?
[/quote]

Alright, a couple things.

I will say one thing, the only thing worse than a Steeler fan is a woman Steeler fan. Cannot have a descent conversation without screaming crazy sh*t. (alright well most women can't either)
[/quote]

Hey, b_ack, off topic - but Lendale White has a message for you:

http://www.jungledrops.com/drops/LenDale%2...ate%20sucks.mp3
[/quote]

Can't wait for USC to visit the shoe next year, we'll see what happens. It'll be interesting. I wish Wells would stay and run all over USC but money talks. And tell them congrats on winning every bowl game on their home field. Whoopie.


----------



## swack

Lendale White should keep his thoughts and actions to himself as they have not paid off for him lately


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Plaxico must be going to the range more.... The practice squad receiver that was promoted to an active player because of Burress was shot in the leg. Police have not made any arrests.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8...mp;confirm=true


----------



## Liquid

Thats the spirit :laugh: Ben's got one more shot with me, if he fucks this up I'm going to personally turn the Steelers forum upside down


----------



## DiPpY eGgS




----------



## Liquid

DiPpY eGgS said:


>


nice, now if we could get a terrible towel in that smilies hand we'd be all set


----------



## MiGsTeR

Hoping steelers comes out on top!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

MiGsTeR said:


> Hoping steelers comes out on top!


Weren't you a Patriots fan last year?


----------



## MiGsTeR

i despise the pats...

I always been a steeler fan, nothing changed


----------



## Liquid

How bout that 100 yard return







Fitzgerald who??.. Ben is back!

P.S why was this thread on page 2 losers. Don't let it happen again..


----------



## Liquid

what a f*cking game for defense to have a complete mental break down :whew:







Ben, Welcome back









..wish I could take my mvp vote back from harrison and give it to Ben..


----------



## Liquid

ONE FOR THE OTHER THUMB AND 6! FOLLOW OUR LEAD BISHES


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> what a f*cking game for defense to have a complete mental break down :whew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..wish I could take my mvp vote back from harrison and give it to Ben..


Sorry old man but santonio holmes deserves it more than ben


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> what a f*cking game for defense to have a complete mental break down :whew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..wish I could take my mvp vote back from harrison and give it to Ben..


Sorry old man but santonio holmes deserves it more than ben
[/quote]

Holmes would have caught what he caught all season if Ben wasn't on point :laugh: 
AZ pulled Bens card from the toss and he answered, even while our defense shut down







mvp in my book.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> what a f*cking game for defense to have a complete mental break down :whew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..wish I could take my mvp vote back from harrison and give it to Ben..


Sorry old man but santonio holmes deserves it more than ben
[/quote]

Holmes would have caught what he caught all season if Ben wasn't on point :laugh: 
AZ pulled Bens card from the toss and he answered, even while our defense shut down







mvp in my book.
[/quote]

True but Santonio had some CLUTCH moment catches. If it weren't for Santonio, Ben would've been on the burner AGAIN!


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> what a f*cking game for defense to have a complete mental break down :whew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..wish I could take my mvp vote back from harrison and give it to Ben..


Sorry old man but santonio holmes deserves it more than ben
[/quote]

Holmes would have caught what he caught all season if Ben wasn't on point :laugh: 
AZ pulled Bens card from the toss and he answered, even while our defense shut down







mvp in my book.
[/quote]

True but Santonio had some CLUTCH moment catches. If it weren't for Santonio, Ben would've been on the burner AGAIN!
[/quote]

Ben clutched that entire drive, if Holmes dropped (especially) that throw, Holmes ass would be on the burner lol. Take absolutely nothing away from Holmes, I love the guy but Ben finally grew up in this game and somebody better pull their sh*t together if there are going to be any contenders next year


----------



## blbig50

Santonio Holmes made catches that other receivers wouldnt of been able to. It wasnt all Ben. Thats whats great about football. Team sport!!!


----------



## [email protected]°

NFL is DONE!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> what a f*cking game for defense to have a complete mental break down :whew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..wish I could take my mvp vote back from harrison and give it to Ben..


Sorry old man but santonio holmes deserves it more than ben
[/quote]

Holmes would have caught what he caught all season if Ben wasn't on point :laugh: 
AZ pulled Bens card from the toss and he answered, even while our defense shut down







mvp in my book.
[/quote]

True but Santonio had some CLUTCH moment catches. If it weren't for Santonio, Ben would've been on the burner AGAIN!
[/quote]

Ben clutched that entire drive, if Holmes dropped (especially) that throw, Holmes ass would be on the burner lol. Take absolutely nothing away from Holmes, I love the guy but Ben finally grew up in this game and somebody better pull their sh*t together if there are going to be any contenders next year :laugh:
[/quote]

Ben didn't grow up, he just didn't make stupid mistakes like he normally does. What happened to the Steelers run game?

...And honestly old man, the Cardinals COULD'VE won this game hadn't been all those stupid penalties they picked up, 11 penalties for 106-yards? Come on!


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> what a f*cking game for defense to have a complete mental break down :whew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..wish I could take my mvp vote back from harrison and give it to Ben..


Sorry old man but santonio holmes deserves it more than ben
[/quote]

Holmes would have caught what he caught all season if Ben wasn't on point :laugh: 
AZ pulled Bens card from the toss and he answered, even while our defense shut down







mvp in my book.
[/quote]

True but Santonio had some CLUTCH moment catches. If it weren't for Santonio, Ben would've been on the burner AGAIN!
[/quote]

Ben clutched that entire drive, if Holmes dropped (especially) that throw, Holmes ass would be on the burner lol. Take absolutely nothing away from Holmes, I love the guy but Ben finally grew up in this game and somebody better pull their sh*t together if there are going to be any contenders next year :laugh:
[/quote]

Ben didn't grow up, he just didn't make stupid mistakes like he normally does. What happened to the Steelers run game?

...And honestly old man, the Cardinals COULD'VE won this game hadn't been all those stupid penalties they picked up, 11 penalties for 106-yards? Come on!
[/quote]

Could've should've would've, if we're playing that game I guess the Steelers could've been playing the giants with out a burriss instead of AZ :laugh: Either way like I said..









..one for the other thumb follow our lead









P.S







Why insist on calling me old man even tho my b day was 3 days ago I'm not even 40 yet lol, do I call you short man?


----------



## Nick G

congrats steelers. 
that was a GREAT game.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I wanted the Cards to win...but oh well...at least they covered the spread....so I am happy









Steeler fans are just whinny bitches. They continue to cry even though they are the most successful franchise in the history. God forbid they had to root for a piss poor franchise...they would all commit suicide. Great owner...great history....but not enough. Ben played great...but I am sure they will find a way to cry about it....Totally ignorant fans they are.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> P.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why insist on calling me old man even tho my b day was 3 days ago I'm not even 40 yet lol, do I call you short man?


LoL! Because in my eyes, you're like an old-grumpy-shotgun carrying retired veteran that says what he thinks and doesn't care what others say....kinda like Clint Eastwood.

In fact, I might start calling you Clint for the hell of it....who knows it might stick. I started to called "Filo" Fido back in the day and it stuck.



'GG said:


> I wanted the Cards to win...but oh well...at least they covered the spread....so I am happy


Aint that the truth. I've never seen so much cheering for one time the 1st half, and than the other team the 2nd half only to root for the original team in the 2nd. A few of my buddies picked Steelers first half, Cards second, than Cards to be over in the second and than played the spread...I believe they won a few hundred bucks off the game.


----------



## khmerboiRED

kinda had a gut feeling steelers were gonna win. kinda hpoed cardinals came out on top though. Amazing game though.


----------



## b_ack51

blbig50 said:


> Santonio Holmes made catches that other receivers wouldnt of been able to. It wasnt all Ben. Thats whats great about football. Team sport!!!


Holmes had a great game. 
Refs were just


----------



## MiGsTeR

Steelers - 6 rings!!


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> P.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why insist on calling me old man even tho my b day was 3 days ago I'm not even 40 yet lol, do I call you short man?


LoL! Because in my eyes, you're like an old-grumpy-shotgun carrying retired veteran that says what he thinks and doesn't care what others say....kinda like Clint Eastwood.

In fact, I might start calling you Clint for the hell of it....who knows it might stick. I started to called "Filo" Fido back in the day and it stuck.



'GG said:


> I wanted the Cards to win...but oh well...at least they covered the spread....so I am happy


Aint that the truth. I've never seen so much cheering for one time the 1st half, and than the other team the 2nd half only to root for the original team in the 2nd. A few of my buddies picked Steelers first half, Cards second, than Cards to be over in the second and than played the spread...I believe they won a few hundred bucks off the game.
[/quote]

Yeah because I'm known for always posing in the e-mirror with my shotgun on here lol. Tell you what if I'm clint eastwood then you can be mathew perry, figure that one out..







Pretty good for an old man eh







, call me what you want just don't call me late for dinner lol


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> I wanted the Cards to win...but oh well...at least they covered the spread....so I am happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steeler fans are just whinny bitches. They continue to cry even though they are the most successful franchise in the history. God forbid they had to root for a piss poor franchise...they would all commit suicide. Great owner...great history....but not enough. Ben played great...but I am sure they will find a way to cry about it....Totally ignorant fans they are.....


yeah yeah yeah I don't fanboy, I don't care who you are and anyway your simple ass wants to put it if Ben didn't step up his game we wouldn't have won. Wheres your espn stats now lol even they finally agreed with me. Every single analyst since has stated Ben has shown something in this game he's never shown before. Its called leadership.


----------



## swack

Liquid, this is the thing that ben has shown most of his career. He won't do it pretty, or make the highlight reel...but he is a winner.


----------



## Liquid

swack said:


> Liquid, this is the thing that ben has shown most of his career. He won't do it pretty, or make the highlight reel...but he is a winner.


agree to disagree. Most of his career he's relied on Bettis, luck and everyone elses talent and leadership around him. In this game and this game alone he's finally stepped up and lead the way when all chips were down. Either way my whitecastlesburger is all grown up now, Chicago can have Leftwich







.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Liquid said:


> Liquid, this is the thing that ben has shown most of his career. He won't do it pretty, or make the highlight reel...but he is a winner.


agree to disagree. Most of his career he's relied on Bettis, luck and everyone elses talent and leadership around him. In this game and this game alone he's finally stepped up and lead the way when all chips were down. *Either way my whitecastlesburger is all grown up *now, Chicago can have Leftwich







.
[/quote]

I dont buy that BS for 1 second.... On one side Ben has solidified himself by winning a 2nd SB-- he is in elite territory-- but the way you were bashing him all season and even into the playoffs tells me your still high from the SB!! I didnt even think Ben had a good game?? Holmes sure did tho-- All that has to happen is for a dropped pass here or there... a batted ball and int... or if rolle could have grabbed that pick near the endzone and Ben would be beaten to sh*t by the Pittsburg fans in a loss--- Point im making is beginning next season youll be all over his ass like you were this year-- Like GG said your whiny spoiled fans, never satisfied basically... and Ben isnt the QB you want him to be--- the high will wear off and youll see..... while Chi takes Byron-


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> Liquid, this is the thing that ben has shown most of his career. He won't do it pretty, or make the highlight reel...but he is a winner.


agree to disagree. Most of his career he's relied on Bettis, luck and everyone elses talent and leadership around him. In this game and this game alone he's finally stepped up and lead the way when all chips were down. *Either way my whitecastlesburger is all grown up *now, Chicago can have Leftwich







.
[/quote]

I dont buy that BS for 1 second.... On one side Ben has solidified himself by winning a 2nd SB-- he is in elite territory-- but the way you were bashing him all season and even into the playoffs tells me your still high from the SB!! I didnt even think Ben had a good game?? Holmes sure did tho-- All that has to happen is for a dropped pass here or there... a batted ball and int... or if rolle could have grabbed that pick near the endzone and Ben would be beaten to sh*t by the Pittsburg fans in a loss--- Point im making is beginning next season youll be all over his ass like you were this year-- Like GG said your whiny spoiled fans, never satisfied basically... and Ben isnt the QB you want him to be--- the high will wear off and youll see..... while Chi takes Byron-
[/quote]

Real easy for the whiny, scorned, failed pfury prophets of the infamous nfl thread to try and rain in on my parade here. Who was it supposed to be? The colts and the giants? lol The "spoinled fans" comments make it entirely too obvious :laugh:

.. But if we're still using any kind of intelligence in this thread its clear that Arizona pulled Bens card from the toss handing him possession with a sneered hope that Bens typical failure would set the pace for the infamous steel curtain while Fitzgerald would supposedly widdle away and eventually shock and awe them.

Doing this, they actually set the stage for Ben to have the opportunity to accomplished something he's yet to accomplish previously in his career. Temporarily brain fucked, he no longer had a defense to rely on. Obviously locked down, he no longer had a running back to pave the way. The entire O line was preforming as they did the entire season. Ward, Holmes and Miller were still the same guys out there that he's been playing with since day 1. Holmes improve? Are you kidding me lol he's always been that capable lol. In the end with no defense or ground game to rely on, all he had was the same people out there that have been looking at him all season for a decent pass and not getting it.

3rd quarter. Our defense mentally shuts down. "Farrior" maintains as usual but Ben falls back into his old ways intimidated by an obvious hungry cardinal defense and Az capitalizes and catches up.

4th quarter AZ takes the lead and what we have left on the Steelers is a defense losing yards on penalties, a nullified ground game, and an entire team obviously distraught on the idea of having to rely on Ben for the win and with 2 minutes to go. Desperate, they looked to Ben to move the ball.. And he more then rose to the occasion.. You can take Leftwich :laugh: a quarterback only has to go through this scenario once and I am more then confident that now that Bens earned his balls the Steelers will have absolutely no problem sailing through to the SB next year and then and "only" if the rest of Chicago doesn't choke, that steel curtain can show the cubs D how its done. I'm still gunning for a Steeler/Philly SB tho :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Liquid said:


> yeah yeah yeah I don't fanboy, I don't care who you are and anyway your simple ass wants to put it if Ben didn't step up his game we wouldn't have won. Wheres your espn stats now lol even they finally agreed with me. Every single analyst since has stated Ben has shown something in this game he's never shown before. Its called leadership.


Your babbling again. Your telling me that he has never shown leadership in his 5 years in the league....until this one game? So he has never had a game winning drive or played well in a game? No wonder people say it is tough to play in that part of the country....wow...talk about a "what have you done for me today" attitude. Ben has a higher winning percentage then any QB in his first 5 years...and two SB rings. You dont achieve that with only a solid defense and an aging running back. He may not be in my top 3....but he is certainly in my top 5 QB's in the league. The bottom line is the guy wins games.


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> yeah yeah yeah I don't fanboy, I don't care who you are and anyway your simple ass wants to put it if Ben didn't step up his game we wouldn't have won. Wheres your espn stats now lol even they finally agreed with me. Every single analyst since has stated Ben has shown something in this game he's never shown before. Its called leadership.


Your babbling again. Your telling me that he has never shown leadership in his 5 years in the league....until this one game? So he has never had a game winning drive or played well in a game? No wonder people say it is tough to play in that part of the country....wow...talk about a "what have you done for me today" attitude. Ben has a higher winning percentage then any QB in his first 5 years...and two SB rings. You dont achieve that with only a solid defense and an aging running back. He may not be in my top 3....but he is certainly in my top 5 QB's in the league. The bottom line is the guy wins games.
[/quote]

lol I understand being a raiders fan has obviously worn on your comprehension. Do yourself a favor and watch the entire Steeler season, then watch the entire Steeler last season. Compare to when Ben first came on when he had bettis. Now do the math minus your friggin expectations from your home team lol or go back to oakland and then explain to me again on how just because you can't expect sh*t out of them it makes me "spoiled" to expect at least medium capacity from the steelers lol

..aahh I see the problem.. Your going by your "espn" statistics again with out actually following the team lol figures.. Yeah he wins







typical bandwagoner


----------



## Liquid

Hey GG if you don't want to take my word for it and need an "espn statistic" lol, check out the latest Jim Rome is burning, Ben there done that edition. Jim Rome pretty much sets what I've been saying about Ben and this game in stone.


----------



## b_ack51

Love the yahoo homepage today. Stealers.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Liquid said:


> lol I understand being a raiders fan has obviously worn on your comprehension. Do yourself a favor and watch the entire Steeler season, then watch the entire Steeler last season. Compare to when Ben first came on when he had bettis. Now do the math minus your friggin expectations from your home team lol or go back to oakland and then explain to me again on how just because you can't expect sh*t out of them it makes me "spoiled" to expect at least medium capacity from the steelers lol
> 
> ..aahh I see the problem.. Your going by your "espn" statistics again with out actually following the team lol figures.. Yeah he wins :laugh: typical bandwagoner


It is difficult to have a conversation with someone that obviously relies on aggression instead of intelligence...but I will try. Ok...So I first compare last season to the season before.......then compare last season to 5 years ago Ben first came in the league with Bettis....then compare this SB with the one 4 years ago....then compare last season with the one 2 years ago after the motorcycle accident.....ok....now what am I looking for? Oh yeah....how Ben sucked balls and should have been traded until last nights game....now he is the savior of all Steeler fans....ok....got it. What you are failing to understand is that 90% of the people on this forum were telling you that Ben was a good QB and to quit crying about it....but it took you until last night to finally see what everyone else on this board saw a long time ago. So before you start tossing around big words like comprehension....you might actually know what they mean.

The difference between you and me....is that I dont get as emotionally invested in things that have zero impact on my life or my family. I enjoy watching sports...but because it doesnt pay the bills....I dont live or die with my team. I hate what Davis has done to a once solid organization....but hey....its his team. Steeler fans are spoiled because they always have a pretty solid team....nothing wrong with that....I just hate to see all the whining when you have no idea what some fans have suffered. Reminds me of the next generation of kids with serious entitlement issues. Sad really.


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> Love the yahoo homepage today. Stealers.


 Well at least they were able to steal it twice within the last 20 years


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Liquid said:


> Hey GG if you don't want to take my word for it and need an "espn statistic" lol, check out the latest Jim Rome is burning, Ben there done that edition. Jim Rome pretty much sets what I've been saying about Ben and this game in stone.


Rome is a douche bag....sorry Jewelz. 
Most columnists dont know a more then the avid fan....they are just more articulate.  And I dont need someone to tell me how I should feel about a player....Im one of those people that likes to make up my own mind. I realize this might be difficult for someone to understand that obviously parrots what they hear....but it is refreshing to actually have your own original thought.


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> lol I understand being a raiders fan has obviously worn on your comprehension. Do yourself a favor and watch the entire Steeler season, then watch the entire Steeler last season. Compare to when Ben first came on when he had bettis. Now do the math minus your friggin expectations from your home team lol or go back to oakland and then explain to me again on how just because you can't expect sh*t out of them it makes me "spoiled" to expect at least medium capacity from the steelers lol
> 
> ..aahh I see the problem.. Your going by your "espn" statistics again with out actually following the team lol figures.. Yeah he wins :laugh: typical bandwagoner


It is difficult to have a conversation with someone that obviously relies on aggression instead of intelligence...but I will try. Ok...So I first compare last season to the season before.......then compare last season to 5 years ago Ben first came in the league with Bettis....then compare this SB with the one 4 years ago....then compare last season with the one 2 years ago after the motorcycle accident.....ok....now what am I looking for? Oh yeah....how Ben sucked balls and should have been traded until last nights game....now he is the savior of all Steeler fans....ok....got it. What you are failing to understand is that 90% of the people on this forum were telling you that Ben was a good QB and to quit crying about it....but it took you until last night to finally see what everyone else on this board saw a long time ago. So before you start tossing around big words like comprehension....you might actually know what they mean.

The difference between you and me....is that I dont get as emotionally invested in things that have zero impact on my life or my family. I enjoy watching sports...but because it doesnt pay the bills....I dont live or die with my team. I hate what Davis has done to a once solid organization....but hey....its his team. Steeler fans are spoiled because they always have a pretty solid team....nothing wrong with that....I just hate to see all the whining when you have no idea what some fans have suffered. Reminds me of the next generation of kids with serious entitlement issues. Sad really.
[/quote]

who's that about 4 or 5 shmucks who I wouldn't trust to go get me ketchup none the less call a game? You're going to put a few posters here who you've questioned their reasoning yourself in the past up against what I've been saying the whole season now being broadcasted by every nfl analyst out there ?







good luck with that.

Sorry if you feel I'm coming off aggresive (no idea where you're getting that from lol) but this is an nfl thread right? Next time try actually following the team before you go posting your googled stats.

Yeah we all have other things that are just as fulfilling in our lives like family friends bunny rabbits your dr phil entitlement issues ects. I'm talking about plain and simple common sense which you'd have if you watched more then one game but whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## Jewelz

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey GG if you don't want to take my word for it and need an "espn statistic" lol, check out the latest Jim Rome is burning, Ben there done that edition. Jim Rome pretty much sets what I've been saying about Ben and this game in stone.


Rome is a douche bag....sorry Jewelz. 
[/quote]

No need to be sorry, if he wasn't a douche, I'd never listen to him







His TV show sucks though, you want to hear real Rome, listen to his radio show


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey GG if you don't want to take my word for it and need an "espn statistic" lol, check out the latest Jim Rome is burning, Ben there done that edition. Jim Rome pretty much sets what I've been saying about Ben and this game in stone.


Rome is a douche bag....sorry Jewelz. 
Most columnists dont know a more then the avid fan....they are just more articulate. And I dont need someone to tell me how I should feel about a player....Im one of those people that likes to make up my own mind. I realize this might be difficult for someone to understand that obviously parrots what they hear....but it is refreshing to actually have your own original thought.
[/quote]

Original thought lol you've been parroting what both espn and google has had to say about Ben the Steelers and football period for the last three years, this is the first time in this threads history that espn has actually swung my way. Nice try on playing the role tho :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Liquid said:


> Hey GG if you don't want to take my word for it and need an "espn statistic" lol, check out the latest Jim Rome is burning, Ben there done that edition. Jim Rome pretty much sets what I've been saying about Ben and this game in stone.


Rome is a douche bag....sorry Jewelz. 
[/quote]

No need to be sorry, if he wasn't a douche, I'd never listen to him







His TV show sucks though, you want to hear real Rome, listen to his radio show
[/quote]
I have...and I just dont get it. Im more of a Dan Patrick guy....


----------



## ICEE

was a good game. congrats liquid


----------



## Liquid

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey GG if you don't want to take my word for it and need an "espn statistic" lol, check out the latest Jim Rome is burning, Ben there done that edition. Jim Rome pretty much sets what I've been saying about Ben and this game in stone.


Rome is a douche bag....sorry Jewelz. 
[/quote]

No need to be sorry, if he wasn't a douche, I'd never listen to him







His TV show sucks though, you want to hear real Rome, listen to his radio show
[/quote]
I have...and I just dont get it. Im more of a Dan Patrick guy....
[/quote]

He's a kid who's had a rocky start, pretty much carried to both superbowls by the rest of the team. And he's the quarterback of my team no less lol . As a retarded Steeler fan what do you want me to do cuddle him up to standard? He's proved he can stand alone so now he can stand with my Steelers









I gotta check this Rome guy out, whats he on satellite? I love douche bags


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> Hey GG if you don't want to take my word for it and need an "espn statistic" lol, check out the latest Jim Rome is burning, Ben there done that edition. Jim Rome pretty much sets what I've been saying about Ben and this game in stone.


Rome is a douche bag....sorry Jewelz. 
[/quote]

No need to be sorry, if he wasn't a douche, I'd never listen to him







His TV show sucks though, you want to hear real Rome, listen to his radio show
[/quote]
I have...and I just dont get it. Im more of a Dan Patrick guy....
[/quote]

He's a kid who's had a rocky start, pretty much carried to both superbowls by the rest of the team. And he's the quarterback of my team no less lol . As a retarded Steeler fan what do you want me to do cuddle him up to standard? He's proved he can stand alone so now he can stand with my Steelers









I gotta check this Rome guy out, whats he on satellite? I love douche bags :laugh:
[/quote]

No, check for an affiliate in your area

http://www.jimrome.com/home/apr/affiliate_list.html

12 PM - 3 PM ET every day, Mon - Fri


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> Yeah because I'm known for always posing in the e-mirror with my shotgun on here lol. Tell you what if I'm clint eastwood then you can be mathew perry, figure that one out..
> View attachment 177643
> 
> Pretty good for an old man eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , call me what you want just don't call me late for dinner lol


Jebus! Is that your old lady, *"Clint??" *









Is this Matthew Perry before he turned into a gay character on Friends or Matthew Perry on whole 9 yards?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

THE SUPER STEELERS ARE AT THE TOP OF THE HEAP IN THE NFL ONCE AGAIN!

It was nice to see Harrison and the Steelers D score on the most incredible Super Bowl play in history! If you thought the immaculate reception was cool, the immaculate interception topped it!

Then it was equally nice to see Big Ben toss a perfect TD pass to 'The Bluntman' Santonio Holmes (great catch) for a suprising comeback victory!!

The best Superbowl I can remember watching. Hats off to the cards for a stunning comeback, but the victory goes to the better team.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Yeah because I'm known for always posing in the e-mirror with my shotgun on here lol. Tell you what if I'm clint eastwood then you can be mathew perry, figure that one out..
> View attachment 177643
> 
> Pretty good for an old man eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , call me what you want just don't call me late for dinner lol


Jebus! Is that your old lady, *"Clint??" *:laugh:

Is this Matthew Perry before he turned into a gay character on Friends or Matthew Perry on whole 9 yards?
[/quote]

you choose, he was gay in both imo


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> Yeah because I'm known for always posing in the e-mirror with my shotgun on here lol. Tell you what if I'm clint eastwood then you can be mathew perry, figure that one out..
> View attachment 177643
> 
> Pretty good for an old man eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , call me what you want just don't call me late for dinner lol


Jebus! Is that your old lady, *"Clint??" *:laugh:

Is this Matthew Perry before he turned into a gay character on Friends or Matthew Perry on whole 9 yards?
[/quote]

you choose, he was gay in both imo :laugh:
[/quote]

I hate'chu!
















...and thus, should be the end of this thread.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Yeah because I'm known for always posing in the e-mirror with my shotgun on here lol. Tell you what if I'm clint eastwood then you can be mathew perry, figure that one out..
> View attachment 177643
> 
> Pretty good for an old man eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , call me what you want just don't call me late for dinner lol


Jebus! Is that your old lady, *"Clint??" *:laugh:

Is this Matthew Perry before he turned into a gay character on Friends or Matthew Perry on whole 9 yards?
[/quote]

you choose, he was gay in both imo :laugh:
[/quote]

I hate'chu!
















...and thus, should be the end of this thread.
[/quote]

nevar!


----------



## Liquid

The Emperor Returns..


----------

